# UAE ISRAEL Peace Agreement



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293922936609546240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293922803419353088

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Timur

so beware iranians and turks arabs form now an alliance and their targets are clear

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## manga

Thats very good. Beginning of new era.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Imran Khan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293922936609546240


they were never at war .
UAE is open for business for the entire world and Israel should be most welcome as has done very well on the side of trade and econmy

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Imran Khan

when will pakistan wake up and follow own interests ? did UAE asked pakistan before recognizing Israel ? keep blindly folowing arabs you pakistanis will loss no one else.

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Imran Khan

Irfan Baloch said:


> they were never at war .
> UAE is open for business for the entire world and Israel should be most welcome as has done very well on the side of trade and econmy


its say road map of uae for recognizing israel sir read it please


----------



## Paul2

To me, there were always some seemed similarity in between Israelis, and the Gulf Arabs. Some peculiar similarity, and randomness in the head.


----------



## Zulfiqar

So after making us shah se ziada shah ke wafadaar, the Arabs themselves are normalizing relationship with Israel.

Truck ki batti ke peeche lagaya hua hai.

It is time for Pakistan to chart its own foreign policy.

We need to expedite golden ring.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hiraa

To say I'm angry is an understatement.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Clutch

It's been a hidden not so secret for a long time....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

This is to check the response of Muslims, how they react to this, most probably they will do nothing, and Next move will be KSA and all other Arab League members kissing Israeli arse one by one.

I feel sad for the Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Rafael

The Arabs are digging their graves.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Imran Khan

Zulfiqar said:


> So after making us shah se ziada shah ke wafadaar, the Arabs themselves are normalizing relationship with Israel.
> 
> Truck ki batti ke peeche lagaya hua hai.
> 
> It is time for Pakistan to chart its own foreign policy.
> 
> We need to expedite golden ring.


did UAE asked OIC - ARAB LEAGUE -GCC COUNCIL ???????????

only we stupid emotional fools are the one whom give our foreign policy in hands of others

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## bafxet

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/285233


----------



## Imran Khan

Max said:


> This is to check the response of Muslims, how they react to this, most probably they will do nothing and Next move will be KSA and all other Arab League members kissing Israeli arse.


where will be BAKHSOO stand that day ? i am worry about BAKHSOO .


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bangladesh should also start diplomatic relations with Israel, if we stand to benefit.


They were one of the first Nations to recognise us, Israel is here to stay, doesn't hurt them if we don't recognize them, stupid strategy.

Arabs told us not to recognise us Israel and now they have abandoned that avenue, why shouldn't we.


Down with Ummah Chummah in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Who cares

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

pakistnai mullahs should now go and suicide their masters have recognized israel

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dual Wielder

Imran Khan said:


> when will pakistan wake up and follow own interests ? did UAE asked pakistan before recognizing Israel ? keep blindly folowing arabs you pakistanis will loss no one else.



I bet You behind the scenes both SA and UAE asked Pakistan to recognize Israel many times..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ziaulislam

Lets pretend that 2 million refugees and people dont exist in ghaza strip under constant seize
A 350sq km prison ..
Most prisons have more area

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 313ghazi

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-53770859

Very interesting - _As a result, they added, Israel would suspend its plans to annex large parts of the occupied West Bank.
_
I wonder what this means? Could the normalising of ties as a carrot, be a way to secure the pre-67 borders, if Arab countries can provide assurances of the dismantling of Palestinian militant groups?


----------



## Max

Imran Khan said:


> where will be BAKHSOO stand that day ? i am worry about BAKHSOO .



Bakhsho will still be the last one to recognize.

We already recognized 200 countries, not recognizing one won't change anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

this makes Pakistan look so stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 313ghazi

I think we should continue with our current stance. What moral right do we have to talk about Kashmir, if we recognise the illegal annexation of Palestine?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Imran Khan

Max said:


> Bakhsho will still be the last one to recognize.
> 
> We already recognized 200 countries, not recognizing one won't change anything.


but i fear bakshoo will loss more then anyone in term of ECONOMY AND MILITARY . direct from USA . its good time if bakhsoo deat with USA in return of f-35 and apachis and patriots rather then at the end agree for free 
qarz maaf kara lo wohi bari baat hogi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Fascinating news coming from someone who isn’t directly connected one way or the other.

One doesn’t have to be in love with a country, Or agree with everything they do.

But I see nothing wrong with cultural exchanges, or at the very least doing commerce.

Maybe even help with peace negotiations.


----------



## Imran Khan

Salza said:


> this makes Pakistan look so stupid


its proved we are stupids where is OIC today ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Recognise Israel once they reach peace deal with Palestinians.


----------



## TruthHurtz

313ghazi said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-53770859
> 
> Very interesting - _As a result, they added, Israel would suspend its plans to annex large parts of the occupied West Bank.
> _
> I wonder what this means? Could the normalising of ties as a carrot, be a way to secure the pre-67 borders, if Arab countries can provide assurances of the dismantling of Palestinian militant groups?



They'll just do it at a later date

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Max

Imran Khan said:


> but i fear bakshoo will loss more then anyone in term of ECONOMY AND MILITARY . direct from USA . its good time if bakhsoo deat with USA in return of f-35 and apachis and patriots rather then at the end agree for free
> qarz maaf kara lo wohi bari baat hogi



Wo phir bhi Nahi den ge, apna hath apna Ilaj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

So, just in case it wasn't clear, if the GCC can't be bothered to care about fellow Arab Palestinians under Israeli occupation, you know that they're going to care even less about the non-Arabs in Indian Illegally Occupied J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
35


----------



## Xone

UAE and KSA have lost their sense or they are coming into sense right now!. totally weird. Perhaps lost values to be valuable in the eye of Americans and jews. A game of survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Cucks

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> So, just in case it wasn't clear, if the GCC can't be bothered to care about fellow Arab Palestinians under Israeli occupation, you know that they're going to care even less about the non-Arabs in Indian Illegally Occupied J&K.


they dont care their arab brothers and here SMQ is asking them to help kashmiris

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

313ghazi said:


> I think we should continue with our current stance. What moral right do we have to talk about Kashmir, if we recognise the illegal annexation of Palestine?


At this point it's less about what the Arabs or anyone outside Pakistan thinks, and more about finding a way to minimize the domestic fallout inside Pakistan from the right wing and others.

Also need to analyze the potential impact of such a decision to catalyze the operations of, and recruitment in, terrorist organizations targeting Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Imran Khan said:


> they dont care their arab brothers and here SMQ is asking them to help kashmiris


SMQ has to do his job. You can't criticize him for raising the issue.

If anything, he needs to be praised for taking a strong and principled position.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## The Eagle

Imran Khan said:


> when will pakistan wake up and follow own interests ? did UAE asked pakistan before recognizing Israel ? keep blindly folowing arabs you pakistanis will loss no one else.



Read Quaid-e-Azam with attention and understand that we never followed anyone in regard to our fundamental stand by not recognizing Israel due to Palestine issue. Also, remember the Quaid that our policies are not influenced by any nation out there but free and independent. Don't distort the facts as such. Pakistan didn't recognize Israel since our independence... please.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 500

ziaulislam said:


> Lets pretend that 2 million refugees and people dont exist in ghaza strip under constant seize
> A 350sq km prison ..
> Most prisons have more area


* In 2020 only 1 person was killed by Israel in Gaza and it was a PIJ terrorist who planted a bomb.
* Singapore and Monaco are more dense - yet they are one of the most prosper nations in the world. Chad and Niger have very low density yet they are poorest nations in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shehr Abbasi

Lanatullah Alayhi UAE Hekümet

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## KAL-EL

I like looking at the active thread viewers down below.


----------



## CrazyZ

The Lannisters send their regards. A separate Palestinian state is dead. The Arab league is dead. I accepted this long ago but still say Pakistan should not recognize Israel. This UAE back stab has got to hurt Arab nationalists and the Palestinians....by their own banner man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> SMQ has to do his job. You can't criticize him for raising the issue.
> 
> If anything, he needs to be praised for taking a strong and principled position.


sir one should know reality before asking anything . uncountable palestinans suffered killed jailed tortured and displaced but UAE dont give a flying FFFF . so why they care us .did UAE bothered arab league ? no they did not bahrain /oman / qatar are next .we south asians are emotional fools lets admit it .


----------



## Max

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> So, just in case it wasn't clear, if the GCC can't be bothered to care about fellow Arab Palestinians under Israeli occupation, you know that they're going to care even less about the non-Arabs in Indian Illegally Occupied J&K.



Yeah, this make things clear. 

Also no reason of OIC to exist now as Palestine and Kashmir were it's only two real issue when it used to function properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Quaid take was more than 70 years back. Outdated. That time he was right. Time to move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Salza said:


> this makes Pakistan look so stupid



Why? like if we are serving UAE in this regard or what? Why do people ignore the very basic part of our foreign policy especially in regard to Israel.... ref: 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

The Eagle said:


> Read Quaid-e-Azam with attention and understand that we never followed anyone in regard to our fundamental stand by not recognizing Israel due to Palestine issue. Also, remember the Quaid that our policies are not influenced by any nation out there but free and independent. Don't distort the facts as such. Pakistan didn't recognize Israel since our independence... please.


73 years is too much time to change policy qaid e azam words were for that day not forever . things change every year here .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Imran Khan said:


> sir one should know reality before asking anything . uncountable palestinans suffered killed jailed tortured and displaced but UAE dont give a flying FFFF . so why they care us .did UAE bothered arab league ? no they did not bahrain /oman / qatar are next .we south asians are emotional fools lets admit it .


What relevance does that have to SMQ criticizing the Saudis for not supporting Pakistan over Kashmir?

Should Pakistan not call out its so called allies for not supporting us?

Then you'd be criticizing the PTI government for 'staying silent'.

You're mixing things up and criticizing for no reason. 

SMQ's statement was necessary and clear and should be praised.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

The Eagle said:


> Why? like if we are serving UAE in this regard or what? Why do people ignore the very basic part of our foreign policy especially in regard to Israel.... ref: 1947.


even plestinains are helping and friendly with india did qaid know this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

The Eagle said:


> Why? like if we are serving UAE in this regard or what? Why do people ignore the very basic part of our foreign policy especially in regard to Israel.... ref: 1947.



What has UAE to do with Pakistan-Israel relationship ?

Its not 1947 anymore. Share stupidity of ours to still living in denial and past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Imran Khan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293922936609546240








Once Pakistanis realize that the ONLY thing that matters to ALL nations is prosperity and economy, the sooner we'll be out of our current predicament. NO ONE cares about right or wrong, they only care about their own well-being.

Well Done to UAE, Saudi Arabia and the GCC for looking out for their own interests and well-being. I wonder when Pakistan will start doing the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AZ1

Chalo jee ab saudia ki taraf se anay wala hei

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 313ghazi

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> At this point it's less about what the Arabs or anyone outside Pakistan thinks, and more about finding a way to minimize the domestic fallout inside Pakistan from the right wing and others.
> 
> Also need to analyze the potential impact of such a decision to catalyze the operations of, and recruitment in, terrorist organizations targeting Pakistan.



The fact is the Arabs are subservient to US interests, hence why Israel and them making a peace deal makes sense. They are dictatorships where the people are brutally controlled or kept like ducks being fattened for Fois gras. Turkey was under the US sphere of influence too when it normalised it's relations with Israel. 

We're trying to break free of that sphere of influence, whatever happens, Israel will work with our enemies as we're not an entity they can control, but wish to control. 

What is better for Pakistan is to drop this stupid notion of anything other than diplomatic support for the Palestinian people. We fought two wars for the Arabs and got nothing in return. We need to maintain our moral position though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAL-EL

I’ve been googling and trying to get info about UAE society. Are they an advanced society?

Serious question BTW


----------



## The Eagle

Salza said:


> Quaid take was more than 70 years back. Outdated. That time he was right. Time to move on.



This was the take by Father of the Nation unlike keyboard geniuses...

Just a few days after partition, Jinnah announced to send a delegation to Cairo under Abdur Rehman Siddiqui to participate in Inter-Parliamentary World Congress on Palestine to be held in last week of August 1947. Furthermore, Zafrullah Khan was sent to represent Pakistan in the United Nations. He attended deliberations of UN Ad Hoc Committee over Palestine and vividly declared Balfour Declaration as illegitimate and clearly rejected partition of Palestine that Pakistan would not accept that unjust plan.[28] David Ben-Gurion—the first prime minister of Israel—made an attempt in May 1948 to establish official diplomatic relations with Pakistan when he sent a telegram to Muhammad Ali Jinnah—the founding father and first governor-general of the Dominion of Pakistan—but received no particular response.[32][33]

And then Father of the Nation said...

On October 12, 1945 Jinnah said

"Every man and woman of the Muslim world will die before Jewry seizes Jerusalem. I hope the Jews will not succeed in their nefarious designs and I wish Britain and America should keep their hand off and then I will see how the Jews conquer Jerusalem. The Jews, over half a million, have already been accommodated in Jerusalem against the wishes of the people. May I know which other country has accommodated them? If domination and exploitation are carried now, there will be no peace and end of wars” [30][31]

— Muhammad Ali Jinnah

So, now people will call Quaid so much short sighted.... despite the fact that take is still valid and to the point.... tomorrow it will be that our two nation policy was wrong and so on and on.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Salza

Imran Khan said:


> even plestinains are helping and friendly with india did qaid know this ?



Jinnah was a smart man. Had he knew what these Middle Eastern countries have their say on Kashmir issue now, he would had made a pact with Israel long time back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Gradually most Arab countries are recognizing a state that were consider as cancer in the hearts of arab peninsula. Palestinian are comings a non issue in Arab matters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genius 17

If we recognize Israel now then we will be compromising our principle stand on Kashmir as Israelis are an occupying force just like India . One is occupying Palestine the other Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRAVO_

they have a independent forigen policy and they did not ask here and there to take decesion ... its an irony of pakistan that to take any decesion with regards to forigen policy we first take approval from other countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

Absolute treachery.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Imran Khan said:


> 73 years is too much time to change policy qaid e azam words were for that day not forever . things change every year here .



Try to read what Quaid said instead of being merely reacting so that UAE has done something else... are you trying to sell yourself by denying the very basic foreign policy of Pakistan and then disrespecting the same like this... I am sorry but that is worst of disappointment I can read on the Forum against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma_

This is the start. Watch what happens in the following months in the middle east especially in regards to Arab Nations and Israel. It'll be funny to watch people on here justify the unjustifiable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Imran Khan said:


> even plestinains are helping and friendly with india did qaid know this ?



You will answer your own deeds in the grave and not the Palestinians. Should I say that I have sinned because the so & so person was wrong too? Where is our moral, support and stand for Muslims. or is it because Palestine are Muslims and Quaid was a man of religion fearing ALLAH and decided to stand on the right side of history? Enough. Your words are disrespectful and insulting in view of what I shared above in regard to Jinnah's stand. Now we will start to deny father of the Nation like this and that is exactly the down slide of moral.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

313ghazi said:


> The fact is the Arabs are subservient to US interests, hence why Israel and them making a peace deal makes sense. They are dictatorships where the people are brutally controlled or kept like ducks being fattened for Fois gras. Turkey was under the US sphere of influence too when it normalised it's relations with Israel.
> 
> We're trying to break free of that sphere of influence, whatever happens, Israel will work with our enemies as we're not an entity they can control, but wish to control.
> 
> What is better for Pakistan is to drop this stupid notion of anything other than diplomatic support for the Palestinian people. We fought two wars for the Arabs and got nothing in return. We need to maintain our moral position though.


Look at what the GCC (Saudis and UAE specifically) have been supporting in the Arab world - they have opposed the 'Arab Spring' movements in various countries and supported dictators like Sisi in Egypt and now Haftar in Libya over a return to democratic government.

The Arab autocrats continue to fear the spread of democratic sentiment in the Arab world, because of the potential of it arising in their own States resulting in a challenge to their fiefdoms.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

Salza said:


> What has UAE to do with Pakistan-Israel relationship ?
> 
> Its not 1947 anymore. Share stupidity of ours to still living in denial and past.



What Pakistan Israel stand has to do anything with UAE has done. Sheer stupidity of those only who doubts and now contradicts the basic of Pakistan stand against Israel. Take some time off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xone

Israel is capturing Palestinian Land unlawfully and Arabs are giving it the opportunity to usurp more and more what sham peace-loving countries are these? the crooked and cracks becoming friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Genius 17 said:


> If we recognize Israel now then we will be compromising our principle stand on Kashmir as Israelis are an occupying force just like India . One is occupying Palestine the other Kashmir.


Then why WE recognize India? I do not get this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Wow. Congrats to both. Long overdue. UAE is the least religious Muslim majority country so it's expected.


----------



## UKBengali

500 said:


> * In 2020 only 1 person was killed by Israel in Gaza and it was a PIJ terrorist who planted a bomb.
> * Singapore and Monaco are more dense - yet they are one of the most prosper nations in the world. Chad and Niger have very low density yet they are poorest nations in the world.




What a silly way to justify displacing a native population by foreign settlers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

LeGenD said:


> Then why WE recognize India? I do not get this.




Indians are native to subcontinent.

Nearly all Jews are foreigners to Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

Imran Khan said:


> when will pakistan wake up and follow own interests ? did UAE asked pakistan before recognizing Israel ? keep blindly folowing arabs you pakistanis will loss no one else.


Our interest is ours...and that doesn't mean we sell our soul to the devil or Israel.
I hope paksitan sticks to NO ISRAEL line even to the last Pakistani. F the khaliji traitors...may they return to camel poop and dates

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Salza said:


> What has UAE to do with Pakistan-Israel relationship ?
> 
> Its not 1947 anymore. Share stupidity of ours to still living in denial and past.


The Eagle was literally pointing out the same thing - that Pakistani policy towards Israel has nothing to do with the UAE.

That said, while Jinnah had a principled (and in my view correct) position on not accepting Israel at that point in history, things have changed so dramatically since then that we should no longer consider that position as set in stone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Good job UAE and Israel. Congratulations @500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma_

On a side note, the coalition against Iran is complete. The US and its allies will launch a proper war against Iran soon I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

LeGenD said:


> Then why WE recognize India? I do not get this.


Israel is made on Palestinian land unlawfully a bastard child of the west.we recognized India to live peacefully side by side.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamal18

I guess the _kala angrez_ are over the moon with this development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Salza said:


> Jinnah was a smart man. Had he knew what these Middle Eastern countries have their say on Kashmir issue now, he would had made a pact with Israel long time back.



muslim countries whom recognised israel
egypt 
morcco 
jordan
azerbijan
turkey
jordan
kyrgistan
maldives
muritaniya
tajikistan
tukamnistan
uzbekistan
palastine

recognised but having no relations
iran
tunisia 

having relations but not fully recognised
qarar
oman
UAE
malaysia 
kurdistan of iraq
indonesia
bahrain
afghanistan
muritanya



did not fully recognize israel
saudi arabia
pakistan 
sudan
bangladesh
algeria
brunai
comocros
djabuti
indonesia
iraq
kuwait
lebanon
libya
somalia
syria
yemen


if GCC recognized israel then only dirt poor and non arabs will remain


----------



## CrazyZ

LeGenD said:


> Then why WE recognize India? I do not get this.


We won't recognize Israel out of solidarity with the Arabs. This is why the UAE back stab is so shocking. Maybe the sheikhs think that Lannisters (Trumps) will make them wardons of the ME now that uncle Sam is on the way out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

500 said:


> * In 2020 only 1 person was killed by Israel in Gaza and it was a PIJ terrorist who planted a bomb.
> * Singapore and Monaco are more dense - yet they are one of the most prosper nations in the world. Chad and Niger have very low density yet they are poorest nations in the world.


Just wow..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

UKBengali said:


> Indians are native to subcontinent.
> 
> Nearly all Jews are foreigners to Palestine.


Jews are also native to Palestine.

FYI: https://www.cjpme.org/fs_007

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Now Pakistan should recognize Israel too as it follows Arabs


----------



## Imran Khan

jamal18 said:


> I guess the _kala angrez_ are over the moon with this development.


only 16 of total 57 OIC member muslim countries left . apni pug sanbhalo bus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

Imran Khan said:


> did UAE asked OIC - ARAB LEAGUE -GCC COUNCIL ???????????
> 
> only we stupid emotional fools are the one whom give our foreign policy in hands of others



It is time to move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Good for UAE, Uncle Sam will be very pleased.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

500 said:


> * In 2020 only 1 person was killed by Israel in Gaza and it was a PIJ terrorist who planted a bomb.
> * Singapore and Monaco are more dense - yet they are one of the most prosper nations in the world. Chad and Niger have very low density yet they are poorest nations in the world.


Hey don't give them facts. They will still hate Israel. Am Yisrael Chai!


----------



## Imran Khan

Norwegian said:


> Now Pakistan should recognize Israel too as it follows Arabs


i fear pakistna will lost totally any gain before doing it . its time paksitna can have little gains but with in 10-20 years we can not have any gains 0 . and sure we will recognize israel one day .


----------



## 500

Paul2 said:


> To me, there were always some seemed similarity in between Israelis, and the Gulf Arabs. Some peculiar similarity, and randomness in the head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

CrazyZ said:


> We won't recognize Israel out of solidarity with the Arabs. This is why the UAE back stab is so shocking. Maybe they sheikhs think that Lannisters (Trumps) will make them wardons of the ME now that uncle Sam is on the way out?


I am *not* alluding to recognizing Israel; my beef is with the logic offered by another member.

I just wonder why WE continue to recognize India given its designs against Pakistan and absolute lack of commitment to address the issue of Kashmir. Israel does not even remotely compare to Indians in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

Imran Khan said:


> pakistnai mullahs should now go and suicide their masters have recognized israel





313ghazi said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-53770859
> 
> Very interesting - _As a result, they added, Israel would suspend its plans to annex large parts of the occupied West Bank.
> _
> I wonder what this means? Could the normalising of ties as a carrot, be a way to secure the pre-67 borders, if Arab countries can provide assurances of the dismantling of Palestinian militant groups?



Theyb will never stop greater Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The Eagle was literally pointing out the same thing - that Pakistani policy towards Israel has nothing to do with the UAE.
> 
> That said, while Jinnah had a principled (and in my view correct) position on not accepting Israel at that point in history, things have changed so dramatically since then that we should no longer consider that position as set in stone.


What have we to gain from israel. They will drop india for us? Remember feb 27. Israeli's were advising the indians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamal18

Just because the UAE have turned out to be treacherous snakes, doesn't mean we follow them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

500 said:


> View attachment 660803


Buildings....just one earthquake and gone....remember the nations before you.
You Zionist forget quick. But you will pay for your crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Trango Towers said:


> Our interest is ours...and that doesn't mean we sell our soul to the devil or Israel.
> I hope paksitan sticks to NO ISRAEL line even to the last Pakistan. F the khaliji traitors...may they return to camel poop and dates


Palestine recognized israel already ap kya Palestine se ziada Palestine ke wafadar hain >?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

*Israel and UAE strike historic deal to normalise relations*

15 minutes ago

Share this with Facebook

Share this with Messenger

Share this with Twitter

Share this with Email

Share
Related Topics

Trump peace plan




Image copyrightREUTERS/GETTY IMAGES
Image captionBenjamin Netanyahu and Prince Mohammed Al Nahyan brokered the agreement with US help
Israel and the United Arab Emirates have agreed to normalise relations, US President Donald Trump has announced.

A joint statement by Mr Trump, Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu and Abu Dhabi Crown Prince Mohammed Al Nahyan said they hoped the "historic breakthrough will advance peace in the Middle East".

As a result, they added, Israel would suspend its plans to annex large parts of the occupied West Bank.

Until now Israel has had no diplomatic relations with Gulf Arab countries

However, shared concerns over Iran's regional influence have led to a unofficial contacts between them.

In response to President Trump's announcement, Mr Netanyahu tweeted in Hebrew: "Historic day."



Image Copyright @netanyahu@NETANYAHU
Report




The UAE's ambassador to the US, Yousef Al Otaiba, said in a statement that it was "a win for diplomacy and for the region".

"It is a significant advance in Arab-Israeli relations that lowers tensions and creates new energy for positive change," he added.

The agreement marks only the third Israel-Arab peace deal since Israel's declaration of independence in 1948. Egypt signed one in 1979, and Jordan in 1994.

In the coming weeks delegations from Israel and the UAE will meet to sign bilateral agreements regarding investment, tourism, direct flights, security, telecommunications, technology, energy, healthcare, culture, the environment, the establishment of reciprocal embassies.

The countries will also join the US in launching a "Strategic Agenda for the Middle East", according to the joint statement.

The leaders said they had "a similar outlook regarding the threats and opportunities in the region, as well as a shared commitment to promoting stability through diplomatic engagement, increased economic integration, and closer security".
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-53770859


----------



## pak-marine

perfect , pakistan should be next


----------



## TNT

Good for them. We have our own principles and our decision of not recognizing israel was our own and not for arabs. 
I wonder what kind of advantage Pakistan will get from relations with israel?? A tiny country that is already indian ally and specifically a hindutva and hindu extremist ally. Ask the liberals jumping up and down wanting relations with israel to first take advantage of the many countries we already have relations with, our business relations are limited even with ally like Turkey, so first fix that and then cheerlead for israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Trango Towers

Imran Khan said:


> Palestine recognized israel already ap kya Palestine se ziada Palestine ke wafadar hain >?
> 
> View attachment 660804


Palestinians can do what they like..
For us it's about Al Aqsa. 
Bro I know you are liberal but I am not molvi class but I am not against our faith
Frankly dont care much for b-rabs (b grade arabs)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

LeGenD said:


> Jews are also native to Palestine.
> 
> FYI: https://www.cjpme.org/fs_007



Minority.

Most are imports, whether white or Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

There is NO UMMAH with khalijis in it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

LeGenD said:


> I am not alluding to recognizing Israel.
> 
> I just wonder why WE continue to recognize India after all it has done to us.


We never questioned India's right o exist as a state. We only wanted a separate piece for our selves. Arabs have historically questioned Israels right to even exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Sodom meets gommarah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

500 said:


> View attachment 660803


Thank you Bibi Netanyahu!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293924443086114819
Am Yisrael Chai


----------



## American Pakistani

Imran Khan said:


> when will pakistan wake up and follow own interests ? did UAE asked pakistan before recognizing Israel ? keep blindly folowing arabs you pakistanis will loss no one else.


In another thread people were giving me sermons when I said same thing. We are such people that we learn things the hardest way. Just 2 years ago even Palestine slap Pakistan, now same with KSA and UAE. 

Note that I'm not saying to support Israel on everything, but just establish relations where pakistan can take advantage of their enormous science advancement and investments.


----------



## Norwegian

Imran Khan said:


> i fear pakistna will lost totally any gain before doing it . its time paksitna can have little gains but with in 10-20 years we can not have any gains 0 . and sure we will recognize israel one day .


Keep fighting then while the world moves on


----------



## Imran Khan

The Eagle said:


> You will answer your own deeds in the grave and not the Palestinians. Should I say that I have sinned because the so & so person was wrong too? Where is our moral, support and stand for Muslims. or is it because Palestine are Muslims and Quaid was a man of religion fearing ALLAH and decided to stand on the right side of history? Enough. Your words are disrespectful and insulting in view of what I shared above in regard to Jinnah's stand. Now we will start to deny father of the Nation like this and that is exactly the down slide of moral.


but palestine recognized israel already what you say then ?


----------



## jamahir

Muslim-majority countries should agree that the Jews have right to exist in the state that is now called Israel. Additionally, the territories called West Bank and Gaza should join Israel to form a single country governed democratically.


----------



## Xone

Pakistan should not follow Arabs in this regard at all. Israel and India are going hands in hands to destabilize Pakistan. Why should Pakistan do a favour to its enemy?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

pak-marine said:


> perfect , pakistan should be next



My previous post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Norwegian said:


> Keep fighting then while the world moves on


pakistan is *Hiroo Onoda *of world community


----------



## LeGenD

UKBengali said:


> Minority.
> 
> Most are imports, whether white or Arabs.


That is fine, but understand following:

1. Jews are native to Palestine (2000+ years of history)
2. Israel is a European creation much like so many other modern nation-states.
3. Existence of Israel was legitimized by UN much like in the case of so many other modern nation-states.

Let us all get our facts straight for once.


----------



## Trango Towers

Netanyahu and Al Nayan have the same nose...
One family

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Brass Knuckles said:


> Pakistan would be the last country to accept Israel because no politician wants to be called yahoodi agent. Not only molvis but opposition politicians and anti government news channels and journalists would also use this yahoodi agent card


will molvis stop taking money from arabs now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

If Bajwa is wise, he needs to cancel his planned trip to Saudi Arabia. 

Going to Saudi now, dont care about the world but will send very wrong signal within Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZ1

Taimoor Khan said:


> If Bajwa is wise, he needs to cancel his planned trip to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Going to Saudi now, dont care about the world but will send very wrong signal within Pakistan.


 Bajwa is going to saudia and not in uae so I don't see why he should cancel the trip

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bouncer

I hope this is a sincere move towards peace for Palestinians and NOT a pre election maneuver by Trump and Bibi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Trango Towers said:


> What have we to gain from israel. They will drop india for us? Remember feb 27. Israeli's were advising the indians


I don't think Israel would give us much, however the USA might. If USA offers to eliminate our dollar debt's then we should consider recognizing Israel, IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Slowly all Arab countries will start recognizing israel. Israel is using Arabs but Arabs will realize it late,just like Palestine. Basically Israel will get bigger and bigger. I believe israel will capture Egypt,Jordan in near future.these Arab states are already weak with absolutely no will to fight. Pakistan should stay away from Arabs now. Israel is doing all this just to put more pressure on turkey as well. It's a big game but again camels will learn after annexation of their own land. These Arabs are pathetic and shameful creatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## litman

it will help pakistan in choosing the block. although it is certain that pak will stay in chinese block but now our mullahs and other people who are blind follower of arabs will learn lesson. its time for pakistan to make a decision. 16 august will be a significant day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bafxet

One by one all these middle eastern countries will fall. This umma thing is nothing but a crap now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Imran Khan said:


> but palestine recognized israel already what you say then ?



Am I going to answer in afterlife what Palestinian politicians did so? I will stand by what Pakistan opposed right in 1947 and that is .... 

Just a few days after partition, Jinnah announced to send a delegation to Cairo under Abdur Rehman Siddiqui to participate in Inter-Parliamentary World Congress on Palestine to be held in last week of August 1947. Furthermore, Zafrullah Khan was sent to represent Pakistan in the United Nations. He attended deliberations of UN Ad Hoc Committee over Palestine and vividly declared Balfour Declaration as illegitimate and clearly rejected partition of Palestine that Pakistan would not accept that unjust plan.[28] David Ben-Gurion—the first prime minister of Israel—made an attempt in May 1948 to establish official diplomatic relations with Pakistan when he sent a telegram to Muhammad Ali Jinnah—the founding father and first governor-general of the Dominion of Pakistan—but received no particular response.[32][33]

If Palestinian leadership themselves gone off-track then should I also follow the wrong path? why are they fighting for Palestine till date? didn't you see that they recognize the Israel as you said and then Jerusalem capital is gone to Israel. so you keep falling for political circus, you will slide down the moral and touching the bottom in the end. Stand tall for the right thing and stand being on the righteous way. Don't fall for the worldly greed and lust being offered in exchange of recognizing the occupying and killing forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Norwegian

CrazyZ said:


> I don't Israel would give us much, however the USA might. If USA offers to eliminate our dollar debt's then should consider recognizing Israel, IMO.


So cancelation of 100 billion dollar debt against recognizing Israel? Not a bad idea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

bafxet said:


> One by one all these middle eastern countries will fall. This umma thing is nothing but a crap now.


There was never such a thing as Ummah. It is a myth


----------



## Norwegian

Imran Khan said:


> but palestine recognized israel already what you say then ?


Only in letter not in faith


----------



## Norwegian

Arsalan 345 said:


> Slowly all Arab countries will start recognizing israel. Israel is using Arabs but Arabs will realize it late,just like Palestine. Basically Israel will get bigger and bigger. I believe israel will capture Egypt,Jordan in near future.these Arab states are already weak with absolutely no will to fight. Pakistan should stay away from Arabs now. Israel is doing all this just to put more pressure on turkey as well. It's a big game but again camels will learn after annexation of their own land. These Arabs are pathetic and shameful creatures.


Both Arabs and Jews are on one side now against Persian dominance of the middle east


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> So cancelation of 100 billion dollar debt against recognizing Israel? Not a bad idea


Work hard and pay the debt and collect proper taxes. Pakistan is not poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

AZ1 said:


> Bajwa is going to saudia and not in uae so I don't see why he should cancel the trip



Saudi and UAE are two faces of same coin. Don't be daft. Saudi recognition is coming. We need to keep miles away from this stench. Protect ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lincoln

jamahir said:


> Muslim-majority countries should agree that the Jews have right to exist in the state that is now called Israel. Additionally, the territories called West Bank and Gaza should join Israel to form a single country governed democratically.



Identities are important. If you want to govern a single state, it will have to have both names and flags, and it should be jointly governed with half-half representation in parliaments. But people of both countries would never accept that.


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> Work hard and pay the debt and collect proper taxes. Pakistan is not poor.


Nah I will go for cancelation of debt shortcut


----------



## Norwegian

Taimoor Khan said:


> Saudi and UAE are two faces of same coin. Don't be daft. Saudi recognition is coming. We need to keep miles away from this stench. Protect ourselves.


Really? That would be amazing. Arabs and Jews are cousins


----------



## Lincoln

313ghazi said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-53770859
> 
> Very interesting - _As a result, they added, Israel would suspend its plans to annex large parts of the occupied West Bank.
> _
> I wonder what this means? Could the normalising of ties as a carrot, be a way to secure the pre-67 borders, if Arab countries can provide assurances of the dismantling of Palestinian militant groups?



Pre-67 borders would be the best deal to get. It's not like Palestinian militant groups can resist an Israeli invasion anyways, those groups are right now meaningless.

If the Arabs were united since the start and listened to what Iraq had to say in the 50s or 60s, there will be no Israel right now.


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Nah I will go for cancelation of debt shortcut


Go for it but sadly you have no say and neither do I


----------



## Imran Khan

AZ1 said:


> Bajwa is going to saudia and not in uae so I don't see why he should cancel the trip


badshaho ye film ka trailer hai asal game abhi ayee gi  UAE ne saudi se poochy bagher nhi kiya ye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> Go for it but sadly you have no say and neither do I


With Arabs, Jews and Pakistanis on one side, Iran would be completely contained


----------



## Trango Towers

313ghazi said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-53770859
> 
> Very interesting - _As a result, they added, Israel would suspend its plans to annex large parts of the occupied West Bank.
> _
> I wonder what this means? Could the normalising of ties as a carrot, be a way to secure the pre-67 borders, if Arab countries can provide assurances of the dismantling of Palestinian militant groups?


Israel never sticks to its words

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Imran Khan said:


> badshaho ye film ka trailer hai asal game abhi ayee gi  UAE ne saudi se poochy bagher nhi kiya ye


Saudis are involved in this peace deal. I wonder how Qatari letters are feeling now


----------



## CrazyZ

Norwegian said:


> So cancelation of 100 billion dollar debt against recognizing Israel? Not a bad idea


This is nothing for USA. The federal reserve is creating dollars in insane amounts. USA co-signed Israels deals with Egypt and even this deal with UAE. Its worth asking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> With Arabs, Jews and Pakistanis on one side, Iran would be completely contained


Why would I side with israel against iran? 
I am not Shia and dont agree with much of what shias do. However they are not Zionist jews who kill prophets and abuse muslims daily. You want to side with them for money good luck. Money comes and goes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

HammerHead081 said:


> Because Kashmir is a disputed region involving us and India you moron. We have no link with Palestine other than religion and well guess what? Religion can take a hike in geopolitics. If we can ignore Uighyr issue (Great decision in my opinion) then should ignore Palestine one as well.


Palestinians never sided with Pakistan on any international issue of our interest. So go for peace with Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

CrazyZ said:


> This is nothing for USA. The federal reserve is creating dollars in insane amounts. USA co-signed Israels deals with Egypt and even this deal with UAE. Its worth asking.


I second that. Pakistanis and Jews are brothers


----------



## Lincoln

Trango Towers said:


> Israel never sticks to its words



A matter of fact is that nothing is stopping Israel from annexing large parts of the western bank, especially when it has the US backing. What is stopping the Israeli Army to move into those parts right now?

Their biggest concern is their survival in the Middle East which won't be possible as long as there exists enmity between them and the 6 Arab states they're surrounded by. In the long term, it will materialize into long problems and fights.
So they're addressing that concern, if that concern can be traded for pre-67 borders, then you can't get anything better than that. If the agreement is broken, the enmity returns. But essentially, absolutely nothing is in their way of annexing the large parts of the west bank right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

KAL-EL said:


> I’ve been googling and trying to get info about UAE society. Are they an advanced society?
> 
> Serious question BTW



How to define an "Advanced Society"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

HammerHead081 said:


> you moron


Why?


----------



## HammerHead081

The Eagle said:


> Read Quaid-e-Azam with attention and understand that we never followed anyone in regard to our fundamental stand by not recognizing Israel due to Palestine issue. Also, remember the Quaid that our policies are not influenced by any nation out there but free and independent. Don't distort the facts as such. Pakistan didn't recognize Israel since our independence... please.


Quaid had to appease to mullah factions back then too, he was a secular but at several speeches he had to say that the country is being made for Islam to appease mullahs so it doesn't fractures the country. Basically used religion to unite masses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> Why would I side with israel against iran?
> I am not Shia and dont agree with much of what shias do. However they are not Zionist jews who kill prophets and abuse muslims daily. You want to side with them for money good luck. Money comes and goes


Who was harboring Uzair Baloch terrorist and Kalboshan Indian spy? Was it Israel or Iran?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

no Arab apologists on this thread, yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Palestinians never sided with Pakistan on any international issue of our interest. So go for peace with Israel


Again...who cares about Palestinian politicians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Norwegian said:


> Now Pakistan should recognize Israel too as it follows Arabs


Yet we refused to join them in Yemen and have maintained our relatively balanced position with respect to Iran and certainly haven't capitulated when it comes to Pakistan's relationship with Turkey.

This argument, of Pakistan 'following the Arabs', is outdated, when it comes to State policy at least.

Even our historic support, militarily, to the Arab nations against Israel, was rooted in Pakistan's own opposition to Israel, and not done at the behest of the Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LeGenD

I have merged two threads expanding on the same topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HammerHead081

PakSword said:


> Why?


These people really make me angry when they equate Palestine issue with Kashmir one. Usually Indians do it, but when Pakistanis do it.. its so naive and stupid.


----------



## Trango Towers

Alternatiiv said:


> A matter of fact is that nothing is stopping Israel from annexing large parts of the western bank, especially when it has the US backing. What is stopping the Israeli Army to move into those parts right now?
> 
> Their biggest concern is their survival in the Middle East which won't be possible as long as there exists enmity between them and the 6 Arab states they're surrounded by. In the long term, it will materialize into long problems and fights.
> So they're addressing that concern, if that concern can be traded for pre-67 borders, then you can't get anything better than that. If the agreement is broken, the enmity returns.


Well no matter what....one day they will pay. 2006 war in Lebanon showed they are vulnerable and that's why they wont engage Hezbullah now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Now lets fking build that Damn energy pipelines from Iran to China over Pakistan. There will be no opposition and randi rona from Arab local apologist.

Use this to our advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

HammerHead081 said:


> These people really make me angry when they equate Palestine issue with Kashmir one. Usually Indians do it, but when Pakistanis do it.. its so naive and stupid.


We all get angry for one reason or the other. Just try to keep your cool always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Even our historic support, militarily, to the Arab nations against Israel, was rooted in Pakistan's own opposition to Israel, and not done at the behest of the Arabs


So General Zias operation against Palestinians in Jordan was in Pakistan's own interest?


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Who was harboring Uzair Baloch terrorist and Kalboshan Indian spy? Was it Israel or Iran?


Harbouring.....umm...
Actually why are you sheltering in norway? You are so opinionated go to pakistan and fight


----------



## Lincoln

Trango Towers said:


> Well no matter what....one day they will pay. 2006 war in Lebanon showed they are vulnerable and that's why they wont engage Hezbullah now



They have nukes. Until the Arab states develop their nukes, no one can stop Israel. Hezbullah is not a lethal force compared to what Israel and US have.

They engaged multiple Arab states in '67 and won. There's essentially nothing stopping them from moving into the West Bank. But they do have a valid concern and that is enmity with the Arab states they're surrounded by, long term that can turn into wars which can threaten their existence.

If they can trade that concern for pre-67 borders which was the 48 partition plan followed by Palestinian-Israeli war, then that is a win.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> Harbouring.....umm...
> Actually why are you sheltering in norway? You are so opinionated go to pakistan and fight


Fight what?


----------



## PakSword

What does the agreement state can anyone summarize?


----------



## The Eagle

HammerHead081 said:


> Quaid had to appease to mullah factions back then too, he was a secular but at several speeches he had to say that the country is being made for Islam to appease mullahs so it doesn't fractures the country. Basically used religion to unite masses.



He wasn't an appeasing person if you don't know about Quaid. Try to read the diary of his Doctor mentioning religious views & strong faith of Quaid even on his death bed and how Quaid spoke for Pakistan and sees it. Here is a reference to the same if you interested to know more about Quaid...quoted by none other than PM of Pakistan..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073822742363992064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073824168548937728

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Norwegian

Alternatiiv said:


> They have nukes. Until the Arab states develop their nukes, no one can stop Israel. Hezbullah is not a lethal force compared to what Israel and US have.
> 
> They engaged multiple Arab states in '67 and won.


UAE need better economy and technology from Israel not nukes


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Trango Towers said:


> Well no matter what....one day they will pay. 2006 war in Lebanon showed they are vulnerable and that's why they wont engage Hezbullah now


Don't overestimate Hezbollah's capabilities. Israel can't engage Hezbollah on Hezbollah's turf without suffering significant casualties, but Hezbollah can't really take the war to Israel in a way that would threaten Israel's existence or cause any significant damage.

Israel is completely capable of carrying out stand-off strikes that can cause a significant amount of damage to Hazbollah and Lebanon without any major consequences to Israel proper.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trango Towers

Alternatiiv said:


> They have nukes. Until the Arab states develop their nukes, no one can stop Israel. Hezbullah is not a lethal force compared to what Israel and US have.


This is correct...however Israelis love life more than they love money.
I have seen one family lose every son and a mother dressing her last son for the battle with the israelis in Lebanon. 
Nukes are nit toys to be used any time


----------



## Meengla

[In response to @jamahir--the thread got moved here]

I think this is what's going to happen down the road anyway: A bi-national state. Palestinians are far too numerous, are far too concentrated geographically, and have a far higher birthrate to be lost like the Native Americans did. So One day--there will be one bi-national state of Israel-Palestine. But that cannot be a state where there are ghettos and Palestinians are nothing more than slave-labor.

BTW, this is such a load of crap to say that 'Jews have a right to exist' blah blah. Time and again, the Arab World , and by extension the Muslim world, extended complete offer for peace. The most vivid being the 2002 offer by KSA: If Israel were to go to the pre-1967 lines. But Israel never had that intention and never will. *Don't be surprised after gobbling up the West Bank Israel will occupy and annex Southern Lebanon up to the Letani River on some 'security' excuse. Israel is already planning to Annex the Golan Heights. *

Israel is a classic colonial enterprise and it's sad to see a seasoned left-leaning person like you (Jamahir) doesn't see it that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Fight what?



For your views. Opinions. Whatever u like


----------



## Norwegian

PakSword said:


> What does the agreement state can anyone summarize?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293922803419353088Long live Israel and UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HammerHead081

What Pakistan needs to do is:

1) Break off from KSA influence, they have only caused terrorism in our country. However, be good with them if they do stuff according to our interests.
2) Forget religion in geopolitics.
3) Mend relationship with Israel which in return will get us closer to USA.
4) Have positive relationship with both USA and China.
5) Don't go full on in China camp, balance between both USA and China.
6) Go hardcore in terms of developing Gwadar and finishing CPEC phases, have influence over all central asian countries.
7) Accept current LOC as perma borders with India after they accept revisation of indus water treaty (make it more in our favour)
8) Ask China to divert both rivers which are going from Tibet to Kashmir region... direct to GB (Don't know how feasible is this)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Pakistan is moving in a different direction, and, I think, our high ps already knew this was coming.

Our future lies with Turkey, Iran, Malaysia and China + Russia.

What we do should be in line with Turkey and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Meengla said:


> Israel is already planning to Annex the Golan Heights.


Lol. Israel annexed Golan in the 80s


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

jamahir said:


> Muslim-majority countries should agree that the Jews have right to exist in the state that is now called Israel. Additionally, the territories called West Bank and Gaza should join Israel to form a single country governed democratically.



Why? These are white Europeans colonizing part of Asia in the name of Judaism.

They're not even Hebrews but Zionists forcibly migrated from Europe. Meaning, their European Christian ancestors converted to Judaism.

Hebrews (actual Jews) is race of people and you can't convert into a race.

Anyway, why didn't India let Goa remain as a colony of Portugal?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Trango Towers said:


> Well no matter what....one day they will pay. 2006 war in Lebanon showed they are vulnerable and that's why they wont engage Hezbullah now


Israel had grown complacent prior to war with Hezbollah. This war taught Israel much and it has developed a new generation of technologies to complement its security regime since. 

Let us not underestimate them based on certain narratives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Don't overestimate Hezbollah's capabilities. Israel can't engage Hezbollah on Hezbollah's turf without suffering significant casualties, but Hezbollah can't really take the war to Israel in a way that would threaten Israel's existence or cause any significant damage.
> 
> Israel is completely capable of carrying out stand-off strikes that can cause a significant amount of damage to Hazbollah and Lebanon without any major consequences to Israel proper.


I agree....however like 2006...they just have to show israeli soldier crying. Ships burning of the coats...the legend that was Merkava shattered. They are a tiny force so by default they win. Isreal can destroy them but not the idea of resistance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

HammerHead081 said:


> What Pakistan needs to do is:
> 
> 1) Break off from KSA influence, they have only caused terrorism in our country. However, be good with them if they do stuff according to our interests.
> 2) Forget religion in geopolitics.
> 3) Mend relationship with Israel which in return will get us closer to USA.
> 4) Have positive relationship with both USA and China.
> 5) Don't go full on in China camp, balance between both USA and China.
> 6) Go hardcore in terms of developing Gwadar and finishing CPEC phases, have influence over all central asian countries.
> 7) Accept current LOC as perma borders with India after they accept revisation of indus water treaty (make it more in our favour)
> 8) Ask China to divert both rivers which are going from Tibet to Kashmir region... direct to GB (Don't know how feasible is this)


Pakistan can't ride on two horses at the same time. Choose China or USA and be done with that


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Norwegian said:


> So General Zias operation against Palestinians in Jordan was in Pakistan's own interest?


Support for an allied government against an uprising, upon the request of the allied governement.

So, again, your argument that Pakistan 'follows the Arabs' is outdated, and likely never had much legs to stand on to begin with.

People have conflated the broader respect and deference many Pakistanis have for Arabs (misplaced in my view) with some kind of State capitulation to the Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trango Towers

LeGenD said:


> Israel had grown complacent prior to war with Hezbollah. This war taught Israel much and it has developed a new generation of technologies to complement its security regime since.
> 
> Let us not underestimate them based on certain narratives.


Same applies to Iran and its proxies in lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

Imran Khan said:


> when will pakistan wake up and follow own interests ? did UAE asked pakistan before recognizing Israel ? keep blindly folowing arabs you pakistanis will loss no one else.



Sir G, such things won't bring any thing good till Muslim countries united for their interests and that will never happens - what positive role diplomatic ties played in India and Pakistan relations since 74 years? Only complications and more aggression plus all the negativity.
So are these relations, nothing will change the fate of Arabs by the hands of Israelis - if anything positive will happened do remind me.
Further, what positivity for Pakistan if Pakistan to go for ... kindly enlighten me.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Norwegian said:


> Pakistan can't ride on two horses at th same time. Choose China or USA and be done with that


Nope.

We'll keep advancing our interests wherever we feel they can be advanced.

Two, three or four horses at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Pakistan can't ride on two horses at the same time. Choose China or USA and be done with that


Loool again...lots of talking.
Pakistan has managed just fine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Nope.
> 
> We'll keep advancing our interests wherever we feel they can be advanced.


Pakistan has no interests with USA that is allied with India for a long time


----------



## PakSword

Norwegian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293922803419353088Long live Israel and UAE


It's a long agreement. I am in my mobile so it's difficult to read that's why asked. 

Is there a give and take sort of thing that may benefit Palestinians who are continuously losing their lands and are surrounded by the Isreali forces from all sides?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> Loool again...lots of talking.
> Pakistan has managed just fine


Yeah with Chinese help not American


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Norwegian said:


> Pakistan has no interests with USA that is allied with India for a long time


Maybe, but no point in making an enemy out of the US.

We'll ride all the horses we can for as long as we can.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HammerHead081

Norwegian said:


> Pakistan can't ride on two horses at the same time. Choose China or USA and be done with that


But we have to accept that USA is a superpower and they are here to stay given how much powerful their army is. It is in our interests to have great relations with all superpowers. Pakistan must stay in good books of USA otherwise they will cause instability like they have caused in so many other countries... right now Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Pakistan has no interests with USA that is allied with India for a long time


How old are you? I am shocked at your posts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZ1

Taimoor Khan said:


> Saudi and UAE are two faces of same coin. Don't be daft. Saudi recognition is coming. We need to keep miles away from this stench. Protect ourselves.





Imran Khan said:


> badshaho ye film ka trailer hai asal game abhi ayee gi  UAE ne saudi se poochy bagher nhi kiya ye



Bilkul but abhi refinery pakar lo aur $ package wagera jab tak saudia ki taraf se aye gi kuch na kuch tou mil hi jaeyga aus ke baad alag alag rasta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

The Eagle said:


> He wasn't an appeasing person if you don't know about Quaid. Try to read the diary of his Doctor mentioning religious views & strong faith of Quaid even on his death bed and how Quaid spoke for Pakistan and sees it. Here is a reference to the same if you interested to know more about Quaid...quoted by none other than PM of Pakistan..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073822742363992064
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073824168548937728



Doubt. He clearly said in his address to the US on radio that Pakistan will follow Islamic guidance, but it will never be a theocratic state. A Khilafat is a theocracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Yeah with Chinese help not American


Regardless....pakistan defeated the indian to get azad Kashmir and GB
Pakistan defeated the Russians in afghanistan using americans
Pakista defeated NATO and America using NATO and america. 

What are you talking about

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lincoln

Trango Towers said:


> This is correct...however Israelis love life more than they love money.
> I have seen one family lose every son and a mother dressing her last son for the battle with the israelis in Lebanon.
> Nukes are nit toys to be used any time



What good is life if it is used for nothing. The moment their sovereignty is threatened, there will be no [Lebanon] or [Palestine] or [State fighting against them]. That's the point of nukes, it's deterrence and it's hella strong when the opponents don't have it.


----------



## The Eagle

Alternatiiv said:


> Doubt. He clearly said in his address to the US on radio that Pakistan will follow Islamic guidance, but it will never be a theocratic state. A Khilafat is a theocracy.



The reference was in regard to Quaid faith and clear stance. No one is enforcing theocratic state thing in-fact, he always spoke for freedom of everyone/minorities but that is not the subject here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trench Broom

Trump gets things done. A deal maker.

Now the palestinians are saying they're ready for talks.


----------



## Trango Towers

Alternatiiv said:


> What good is life if it is used for nothing. The moment their sovereignty is threatened, there will be no [Lebanon] or [Palestine] or [State fighting against them]. That's the point of nukes, it's deterrence and it's hella strong when the opponents don't have it.


Let's get to that first


----------



## Imran Khan

PakSword said:


> What does the agreement state can anyone summarize?


direct travel
diplomatic relations
trade relations 
security relations
cultural relations


----------



## HammerHead081

Trango Towers said:


> Regardless....pakistan defeated the indian to get azad Kashmir and GB
> Pakistan defeated the Russians in afghanistan using americans
> Pakista defeated NATO and America using NATO and america.
> 
> What are you talking about


Have some humility. We have never won any war against India except Kargil. Never forget the humiliating defeat we suffered in 1971.

> pakistan defeated the indian to get azad Kashmir and GB

Those were northern tribes, not our army.

> Pakistan defeated the Russians in afghanistan using americans

Yes great job. Funded by CIA and proxies made by ISI. No one used Americans here though. Americans used us in fighting their war against Soviets.

> Pakista defeated NATO and America using NATO and america.

What?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Alternatiiv said:


> A Khilafat is a theocracy.



The vision of Khilaft-e-Rashida doesn't mean the country being ruled by Mullah purely. It was a vision of State being sovereign and just for all the communities with freedom for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

Alternatiiv said:


> Identities are important. If you want to govern a single state, it will have to have both names and flags, and it should be jointly governed with half-half representation in parliaments. But people of both countries would never accept that.



But there is no need of such complication. The USSR, the South American countries, even North America were / have been composed of multiple ethnicities / nationalities.

I merely mentioned Gaddafi's idea of a new country called Isratin where Jews, Muslims and Christians will be able to live in a single country that will be governed not through ethnicity-based parties and parliamentary representation ( like in Lebanon ) but through partyless direct democracy socialism. Where the individual is key, not his religion.


----------



## Trango Towers

Trench Broom said:


> Trump gets things done. A deal maker.
> 
> Now the palestinians are saying they're ready for talks.


When jews are banging your daughter you dont have much choice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> Regardless....pakistan defeated the indian to get azad Kashmir and GB
> Pakistan defeated the Russians in afghanistan using americans
> Pakista defeated NATO and America using NATO and america.
> 
> What are you talking about


Pakistans riding on two horses policy


----------



## Enigma_

If somehow the US can get a two state solution done with the Palestinians, Israelis and the Arabs agreeing then Pakistan must end hostility.


----------



## PakSword

Imran Khan said:


> direct travel
> diplomatic relations
> trade relations
> security relations
> cultural relations


So there's nothing for Palestinians in this deal?

There was a plan to annex all of the palestinian lands under US cover.. 

I have opened my laptop so let me read..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Trango Towers said:


> Same applies to Iran and its proxies in lebanon


Iran is inadvertently teaching its chief enemy how to defend itself; both cannot compete with Israel for long because not only Israel is tech-savvy to begin with but also receive much assistance from USA. Israel prevented Iran from becoming a nuclear power as well.

Geopolitics grounded in EMOTION are bound to fail. It is better to choose your battles wisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

HammerHead081 said:


> What Pakistan needs to do is:
> 
> 1) Break off from KSA influence, they have only caused terrorism in our country. However, be good with them if they do stuff according to our interests.
> 2) Forget religion in geopolitics.
> 3) Mend relationship with Israel which in return will get us closer to USA.
> 4) Have positive relationship with both USA and China.
> 5) Don't go full on in China camp, balance between both USA and China.
> 6) Go hardcore in terms of developing Gwadar and finishing CPEC phases, have influence over all central asian countries.
> 7) Accept current LOC as perma borders with India after they accept revisation of indus water treaty (make it more in our favour)
> 8) Ask China to divert both rivers which are going from Tibet to Kashmir region... direct to GB (Don't know how feasible is this)


land exchange with india and get kashmir velly only . valley people suffered too much


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Imran Khan said:


> when will pakistan wake up and follow own interests ? did UAE asked pakistan before recognizing Israel ? keep blindly folowing arabs you pakistanis will loss no one else.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Norwegian

PakSword said:


> It's a long agreement. I am in my mobile so it's difficult to read that's why asked.
> 
> Is there a give and take sort of thing that may benefit Palestinians who are continuously losing their lands and are surrounded by the Isreali forces from all sides?


Yes Israel suspended annexation of West Bank in exchange for peace agreement. Good work by diplomats on both sides


----------



## UKBengali

LeGenD said:


> That is fine, but understand following:
> 
> 1. Jews are native to Palestine (2000+ years of history)
> 2. Israel is a European creation much like so many other modern nation-states.
> 3. Existence of Israel was legitimized by UN much like in the case of so many other modern nation-states.
> 
> Let us all get our facts straight for once.




1. Only a minority of the 1947 Jewish population were even born Palestine. Fairy tales of my 20th ancestor was from Palestine are not good enough as otherwise most of the world would be in chaos as people's migrated throughout history.
2. The difference is that the population of the other European creations in 1947 were all native to the land.
3. Still does not make it right - they had no right to create a state that displaces most of the native Palestinian population.

Look I feel sorry to what happened to Jews in WW2 but the Europeans wanted to dump Jews in Palestine due to Holocaust guilt and maybe some future strategic interests.

The world had vast swathes of barren lands where a Jewish state could have been enacted and the Europeans chose one where there was a pre-existing native population, which they knew would be displaced to make way for Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

AZ1 said:


> Bilkul but abhi refinery pakar lo aur $ package wagera jab tak saudia ki taraf se aye gi kuch na kuch tou mil hi jaeyga aus ke baad alag alag rasta



Koi refinery naheen anee, don't waste time on these camel jokies. China wants Iranian energy, not GCC's and that's why they signed the deal with Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

PakSword said:


> So there's nothing for Palestinians in this deal?
> 
> There was a plan to annex all of the palestinian lands under US cover..
> 
> I have opened my laptop so let me read..


UAE said they will help in palastine issue  and israel will not annex more land  lies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamranAli

Norwegian said:


> With Arabs, Jews and Pakistanis on one side, Iran would be completely contained


Pakistan has no policy to contain Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

HammerHead081 said:


> Have some humility. We have never won any war against India except Kargil. Never forget the humiliating defeat we suffered in 1971.
> 
> > pakistan defeated the indian to get azad Kashmir and GB
> 
> Those were northern tribes, not our army.
> 
> > Pakistan defeated the Russians in afghanistan using americans
> 
> Yes great job. Funded by CIA and proxies made by ISI. No one used Americans here though. Americans used us in fighting their war against Soviets.
> 
> > Pakista defeated NATO and America using NATO and america.
> 
> What?


Really...I think you need to ras history.

I think in your head 1965 was a defeat as well.
Northern tribes were not Pakistani???
Who were the officers that led the tribes.

Come on man you are a smart guy. I read your post but I am sad about this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

PakSword said:


> It's a long agreement. I am in my mobile so it's difficult to read that's why asked.
> 
> Is there a give and take sort of thing that may benefit Palestinians who are continuously losing their lands and are surrounded by the Isreali forces from all sides?



There is a benefit, that Israel will immediately stop itself from annexing and declaring sovereignty over the areas shown as otherwise in the Trump Peace Plan. This means they will stop the annexation as part of the deal. Instead, they will look to expand their diplomatic relations with all the Arab states in the Middle East, and expand the scope.

This can transform into something, maybe, and eventually pre-67 borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Enigma_ said:


> If somehow the US can get a two state solution done with the Palestinians, Israelis and the Arabs agreeing then Pakistan must end hostility.


Two state solution is dead. Arabs have to accept apartheid status in a greater Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HammerHead081

Imran Khan said:


> land exchange with india and get kashmir velly only . valley people suffered too much


We are in no position to ask for land, i said Indus water treaty because water will the most precious resourcei n future. India will never give up any land and also we aren't either giving up any in this deal. This is the most fair ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

UKBengali said:


> 1. Only a minority of the 1947 Jewish population were even born Palestine. Fairy tales of my 20th ancestor was from Palestine are not good enough as otherwise most of the world would be in chaos as people's migrated throughout history.
> 2. The difference is that the population of the other European creations in 1947 were all native to the land.
> 3. Still does not make it right - they had no right to create a state that displaces most of the native Palestinian population.
> 
> Look I feel sorry to what happened to Jews in WW2 but the Europeans wanted to dump Jews in Palestine due to guilt and maybe some future strategic interests.
> 
> The world had vast swathes of barren lands where a Jewish state could have been enacted and the Europeans chose one where there was a pre-existing native population, which they knew would be displaced to make way for Jews.


Your ignorance about Zionist movement is beyond pathetic


----------



## Norwegian

Imran Khan said:


> UAE said they will help in palastine issue  and israel will not annex more land  lies


That's part of the deal


----------



## Enigma_

CrazyZ said:


> Two state solution is dead. Arabs have to accept apartheid status in a greater Israel.


The Israelis just said they won't annex. Still, I said IF for a reason. It is a big IF but if it happens then we should do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

SamranAli said:


> Pakistan has no policy to contain Iran.


It will have once Pakistan recognize Israel


----------



## Norwegian

CrazyZ said:


> Two state solution is dead. Arabs have to accept apartheid status in a greater Israel.


Or just sign peace agreement with Israel like UAE instead of armed struggle


----------



## Trango Towers

LeGenD said:


> Iran is inadvertently teaching its chief enemy how to defend itself; both cannot compete with Israel for long because not only Israel is tech-savvy to begin with but also receive much assistance from USA. Israel prevented Iran from becoming a nuclear power as well.
> 
> Geopolitics grounded in EMOTION are bound to fail. It is better to choose your battles wisely.


My dear...
Afghans taliban defeated Russia and then NATO and america using just ak47 and rpg. No air cover no electronic info and no tech at all.
Sorry bro (much love) but I dont agree with you.
Historically muslims have always faced heavy odd and never have they been the most advanced than the enemy in terms of military tech

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Enigma_ said:


> The Israelis just said they won't annex. Still, I said IF for a reason. It is a big IF but if it happens then we should do it.


Why don't you believe Israelis but you believe lying Palestinian leadership?


----------



## UKBengali

Norwegian said:


> Your ignorance about Zionist movement is behind pathetic



Two things:


1. Please check your English before posting.
2. Try to argue with logic rather than ad hominem attacks.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

Norwegian said:


> Or just sign peace agreement with Israel like UAE instead of armed struggle


Right wing Israeli's are very racist. Arabs will have to accept lesser status in any peace deal.


----------



## Enigma_

Norwegian said:


> Why don't you believe Israelis but you believe lying Palestinian leadership?


Are you okay? Take a lie down. You keep on spamming random stuff.


----------



## Norwegian

CrazyZ said:


> Right wing Israeli's are very racist. Arabs will have to accept lesser status in any peace deal.


Or they can keep fighting and die everyday. What's better?


----------



## Trench Broom

Kabira said:


> Recognise Israel once they reach peace deal with Palestinians.



This has been the wrong thinking for decades.

It hasn't worked. Now they're working from making alliances first and THEN comes pal state.


----------



## UKBengali

Norwegian said:


> Zionist movement is legitimate Jewish nationalist movement just like Muslim nationalist movement Pakistan once was




Pakistanis are not imports from all over the world on the whole.

Try again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Norwegian said:


> Why don't you believe Israelis but you believe lying Palestinian leadership?



Why should anyone believe into an occupier like Israel to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norwegian

The Eagle said:


> Why should anyone believe into an occupier like Israel to say the least.


Israel signed peace agreements with Jordan and Egypt. Tell me what part of the peace deal they broke?


----------



## CrazyZ

Enigma_ said:


> The Israelis just said they won't annex. Still, I said IF for a reason. It is a big IF but if it happens then we should do it.


Won't annex at this time. Things change. My guess is that there will be a greater Israel including Lebanon in a few years.


----------



## HammerHead081

Trango Towers said:


> Really...I think you need to ras history.
> 
> I think in your head 1965 was a defeat as well.
> Northern tribes were not Pakistani???
> Who were the officers that led the tribes.
> 
> Come on man you are a smart guy. I read your post but I am sad about this one


Who initiated 1965 war? We. What was our objective? To capture parts of Kashmir. Did we? No. Neither defeat or victory. 

We did win battles in Punjab region, successfully defending our border their. But i am talking about overall war here. I would even say India won this war since they got their objective of defending Kashmir side by attacking our Punjab region.


----------



## aziqbal

Imran Khan said:


> when will pakistan wake up and follow own interests ? did UAE asked pakistan before recognizing Israel ? keep blindly folowing arabs you pakistanis will loss no one else.




When cowards can’t fight they normally go and sit with the bully 

But there’s always that one guy who will wait for his turn to come and he takes not only the bully down but his mates also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

A harsh reality of life, no one helps others without motive, be strong and self-reliant if you want to survive. Hindus and jews will not be your friend as long as you do not become too weak to challenge their authority. If Pakistan wants to play second fiddle to Israel and America, go get join Arabs. and if you want an independent country, get ready to face whosoever comes in your way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

HammerHead081 said:


> Who initiated 1965 war? We. What was our objective? To capture parts of Kashmir. Did we? No. Neither defeat or victory.
> 
> We did win battles in Punjab region, successfully defending our border their. But i am talking about overall war here. I would even say India won this war since they got their objective of defending Kashmir side by attacking our Punjab region.


Just as I thought

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

KAL-EL said:


> I’ve been googling and trying to get info about UAE society. Are they an advanced society?
> 
> Serious question BTW


Don’t google, Ask me.
And also clarify the concept of “Advanced”,
Regards


----------



## AZ1

I think uae and saudi public come on streets this time


----------



## Lincoln

CrazyZ said:


> Right wing Israeli's are very racist. Arabs will have to accept lesser status in any peace deal.



That is true. But what other choice are you left with if you lose wars against them, and fail to compete with them militarily and scientifically with time... This is why education is important. Reminds me of Sir Syed Ahmed Khan in our history books. If there was no Muslim Renaissance through education and science, there would've been no Pakistan. Can't defeat opponents if you can't keep militarily and technologically up with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Norwegian said:


> Israel signed peace agreements with Jordan and Egypt. Tell me what part of the peace deal they broke?



They are occupiers in the first place yet these deals doesn't matter at all. They have been lying since day first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Norwegian said:


> Yes Israel suspended annexation of West Bank in exchange for peace agreements. Good job


i am sure there must be more than the halt in annexation of lands.

There's no way jews can be kicked out from that land without an all out war.. which no Muslim country is ready for.. So there's a need of coexistence... Muslims from all over the world should be allowed to pray in Bait ul Muqaddas, and Christians and Jews can visit the sites dear to them.. Embargoes and encirclement of Palestinians should end. The suffering of palestinians is immense.. 

We, sitting in a God given country, can't understand the sufferings.. In Pakistani school here, there was a palestinian teacher who taught arabic to Pakistani children. Her husband and daughter had to visit Palestine on a short visit 25 years back (if I correctly remember).. that's when Israel put a ban on travel to and from Palestine.. 

I met her a couple of years back.. She told me she hasn't seen her husband and daughter for the last 25 years.. imagine her pain when she told me this.. She was literally crying like a child.

It's easier for us to say that we will help Palestinians.. Fact is that US has secured Israel.. and there is a hostage situation in Palestine. Just imagine the suffering of people.. 

I am taking a neutral position here guys.. don't start abusing me.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## StormBreaker

The Eagle said:


> You will answer your own deeds in the grave and not the Palestinians. Should I say that I have sinned because the so & so person was wrong too? Where is our moral, support and stand for Muslims. or is it because Palestine are Muslims and Quaid was a man of religion fearing ALLAH and decided to stand on the right side of history? Enough. Your words are disrespectful and insulting in view of what I shared above in regard to Jinnah's stand. Now we will start to deny father of the Nation like this and that is exactly the down slide of moral.


Unlike Arabs,

We can’t be pressurized by USA or Israel with the “Oil”, So Israel is not relevant to us, Not at the moment.
What options do the Arabs have ? They are strong but at the same time, They have a pressure due to Oil.

We should Thank Allah for making us an agricultural economy country


----------



## Trench Broom

CrazyZ said:


> Right wing Israeli's are very racist. Arabs will have to accept lesser status in any peace deal.



So racist apparently that Arabs are not leaving Israel. Why don't we see Arab refugees leaving Israel and escaping to Europe? where do we see Arabs and Muslims escaping from? oh yeah, from Arab and Muslim countries. Not from Israel.

They seem to like it there


----------



## Lincoln

The Eagle said:


> Why should anyone believe into an occupier like Israel to say the least.



Here, there isn't a choice. Nothing is stopping Israel from annexing the West Bank. They have the concern of fostering enmity with surrounding Arab states which can seriously threaten its future existence.

So, no deal; west bank gets annexed.
if deal is done; maybe west bank does get annexed, but the same hostility before the deal will return, perhaps more since they would be turning their backs on the leaders they signed the agreements with.

It is the better bet as long as the deal is pre-67 borders in its finality, in my opinion.


----------



## jamahir

Meengla said:


> I think this is what's going to happen down the road anyway: A bi-national state. Palestinians are far too numerous, are far too concentrated geographically, and have a far higher birthrate to be lost like the Native Americans did. So One day--there will be one bi-national state of Israel-Palestine.







Meengla said:


> But that cannot be a state where there are ghettos and Palestinians are nothing more than slave-labor.



Agreed.



Meengla said:


> Israel is a classic colonial enterprise and it's sad to see a seasoned left-leaning person like you (Jamahir) doesn't see it that way.



Yes, the Eastern European and Western European Jews arrived in Palestine to colonize but that was long ago. We should settle for compromise, before Israel begins annexing whatever little territory Palestine has.



Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Why? These are white Europeans colonizing part of Asia in the name of Judaism.
> 
> They're not even Hebrews but Zionists forcibly migrated from Europe. Meaning, their European Christian ancestors converted to Judaism.
> 
> Hebrews (actual Jews) is race of people and you can't convert into a race.



Please read above reply.



Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Anyway, why didn't India let Goa remain as a colony of Portugal?



Because that was a time when European colonial powers, ruling from Africa to Asia, were leaving most of their colonies.

Though I fail to understand the connection you made. I am sleepy now so will log off. Will continue discussion tomorrow.


----------



## HammerHead081

Trango Towers said:


> Just as I thought


Come on man, in war its all about objectives at start of it. Any battles won in between don't matter in overall context. I just told you what were the main objectives of both sides. Pakistan to get parts of Kashmir, India to defend those parts. Its pretty clear who won even though India faced much more losses... meaningless at the end of the day if we didn't achieve our objective.


----------



## litman

it gives another reason to Arabs not to listen to pak regarding kashmir. they have another ally in the region which is the child of the west.


----------



## LeGenD

Trango Towers said:


> My dear...
> Afghans taliban defeated Russia and then NATO and america using just ak47 and rpg. No air cover no electronic info and no tech at all.
> Sorry bro (much love) but I dont agree with you.
> Historically muslims have always faced heavy odd and never have they been the most advanced than the enemy in terms of military tech


Much thanks for brotherly love - same from my side.

But bro, try to understand a few things.

Israel can do to Lebanon what Hitler did to Jews. Israel can do the same to Gaza and West Bank as well. However, humanity and international factors come into play. Egypt, Jordan, USA among others prevent this from happening through diplomatic efforts. Israel does not lack in military might and zeal otherwise.

American mission in Afghanistan was about dismantling Al-Qaeda Network and introducing political reforms in the country. This wasn't about exterminating Afghanistan or something. USA can do so in a matter of minutes tops.

Hezbollah and Afghan Taliban are asymmetric forces with political legitimacy in their respective domains but far from being an unstoppable force on the ground and neither a security model to emulate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

HammerHead081 said:


> Come on man, in war its all about objectives at start of it. Any battles won in between don't matter in overall context. I just told you what were the main objectives of both sides. Pakistan to get parts of Kashmir, India to defend those parts. Its pretty clear who won even though India faced much more losses... meaningless at the end of the day if we didn't achieve our objective.


Yet you forget.. 
We will drink tea at Lahore gymkhana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

We should not follow Arabs as they are not sincere with islam.they have thier own interest.pakistan should take their own decisions.Muslim botherhood is nowhere except in few thousands mind.
KSA UAE are already having diplomatic ties.
Deal of the century...all these are evolve even eypgt to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

PakSword said:


> i am sure there must be more than the halt in annexation of lands.
> 
> There's no way jews can be kicked out from that land without an all out war.. which no Muslim country is ready for.. So there's a need of coexistence... Muslims from all over the world should be allowed to pray in Bait ul Muqaddas, and Christians and Jews can visit the sites dear to them.. Embargoes and encirclement of Palestinians should end. The suffering of palestinians is immense..
> 
> We, sitting in a God given country, can't understand the sufferings.. In Pakistani school here, there was a palestinian teacher who taught arabic to Pakistani children. Her husband and daughter had to visit Palestine on a short visit 25 years back (if I correctly remember).. that's when Israel put a ban on travel to and from Palestine..
> 
> I met her a couple of years back.. She told me she hasn't seen her husband and daughter for the last 25 years.. imagine her pain when she told me this.. She was literally crying like a child.
> 
> It's easier for us to say that we will help Palestinians.. Fact is that US has secured Israel.. and there is a hostage situation in Palestine. Just imagine the suffering of people..
> 
> I am taking a neutral position here guys.. don't start abusing me.



It is a humanist position, something has to be done for them. Be it a war, but something. Standing by for 70+ years and not coming to the table, has done nothing so far, and a war will do worse than 48 and 67, now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

The Eagle said:


> They are occupiers in the first place yet these deals doesn't matter at all. They have been lying since day first.


1st day being when Musa alay salam led them from pharaoh


----------



## HammerHead081

Trango Towers said:


> Yet you forget..
> We will drink tea at Lahore gymkhana


You aren't even countering my argument with any points... I don't know how even this discussion is possible if you won't make any effort lol


----------



## ZAC1

Today am Sad.
If am in a position will start a war that never ends till the evil dies n everybody knws who is the evil Israel.even my kids parents all blood relations country muslims die...
Weak peoplr cannt achieve anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

LeGenD said:


> Much thanks for brotherly love - same from my side.
> 
> But bro, try to understand a few things.
> 
> Israel can do to Lebanon what Hitler did to Jews. Israel can do the same to Gaza and West Bank as well. However, humanity and international factors come into play. Egypt, Jordan, USA among others prevent this from happening through diplomatic efforts. Israel does not lack in military might and zeal otherwise.
> 
> American mission in Afghanistan was about dismantling Al-Qaeda Network and introducing political reforms in the country. This wasn't about exterminating Afghanistan or something. USA can do so in a matter of minutes tops.
> 
> Hezbollah and Afghan Taliban are asymmetric forces with political legitimacy in their respective domains but far from being an unstoppable force on the ground and neither a security model to emulate.


I agree with all you said....constraints and limitations in the eyes of the world is what stops bullies from doing unimaginable things. Yet America deployed MOABs in afghanistan and israel white phosphorus in built up areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Alternatiiv said:


> Here, there isn't a choice. Nothing is stopping Israel from annexing the West Bank. They have the concern of fostering enmity with surrounding Arab states which can seriously threaten its future existence.
> 
> So, no deal; west bank gets annexed.
> if deal is done; maybe west bank does get annexed, but the same hostility before the deal will return, perhaps more since they would be turning their backs on the leaders they signed the agreements with.
> 
> It is the better bet as long as the deal is pre-67 borders in its finality, in my opinion.



These attempts are nothing less than buying some time for the greater Israel. the new world order map will be enforced while the weak countries in the M.E will falling like domino affect. After all, nothing left in Iraq, Syria, Libya and many more coming soon. These papers and so-called promises are just the deceiving tactics. Palestine is already shrunk on the map that one can easily see it. It was, is and will always remain a religious thing however, not spoken like this openly. No matter how much people try to turn a blind eye but Israeli plans are always religious for them and will pursue the suite till end of themselves. The strategical references and people well being, the business and cooperation; all are a cover towards the very end.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lincoln

AZ1 said:


> I think uae and saudi public come on streets this time



Political opinions are banned in the UAE and Saudi Arabia, unless they're in favor of the Government. If someone protests, they're jailed. There are no surveys on it. Right now, literally no one knows what is the representative political opinion of their populations. They're given a good life by their states, that is all they care about, a good and easy life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrazyZ

Trench Broom said:


> So racist apparently that Arabs are not leaving Israel. Why don't we see Arab refugees leaving Israel and escaping to Europe? where do we see Arabs and Muslims escaping from? oh yeah, from Arab and Muslim countries. Not from Israel.
> 
> They seem to like it there


If they leave they would surrender their claim to land and lose the demographic battle. Israeli's bring in Jewish immigrants from Russia and now USA to replace them weakening Arab claims on the land. This was done in 1948 as well for the lands that everyone says is Israel today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

@PakSword
just see the google map to see how Palestinians and Jews are living together, All of the Palestinians are pushed out of their land dear.they are living in other countries. Just see at least once the google map to see the reality which is far worse for Palestinians. then be neutral Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

The Eagle said:


> These attempts are nothing less than buying some time for the greater Israel. the new world order map will be enforced while the weak countries in the M.E will falling like domino affect. After all, nothing left in Iraq, Syria, Libya and many more coming soon. These papers and so-called promises are just the deceiving tactics. Palestine is already shrunk on the map that one can easily see it. It was, is and will always remain a religious thing however, not spoken like this openly. No matter how much people try to turn a blind eye but Israeli plans are always religious for them and will pursue the suite till end of themselves. The strategical references and people well being, the business and cooperation; all are a cover towards the very end.



I don't believe in Greater Israel, and neither do I believe that those are their motives.

There are only two conclusions:

Deal Done; maybe, west bank is not annexed, we get an actual finality in which Palestine and their people are saved... or...

Deal not done; west bank annexed anyway.

Which one you rather take, because there is literally no other option apart from these. Israel has US backing.


----------



## Trench Broom

CrazyZ said:


> If they leave they would surrender their claim to land and lose the demographic battle. Israeli's bring in Jewish immigrants from Russia and now USA to replace them weakening Arab claims on the land. This was done in 1948 as well for the lands that everyone says is Israel today.



Oh yeah, that's why they're staying because of some imaginary demographic battle you've created in your head. But they leave all the other Muslim and Arab countries and flee to Europe for a better life.

Why are you lying to yourself?


----------



## denel

Imran Khan said:


> when will pakistan wake up and follow own interests ? did UAE asked pakistan before recognizing Israel ? keep blindly folowing arabs you pakistanis will loss no one else.


Correct, Frankly it is about time Pak woke up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Trango Towers said:


> 1st day being when Musa alay salam led them from pharaoh



Don't want to refer to religious facts as it will drive us off the topic at hand. My reference was into illegal creation of Israel and our rejection for that deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trango Towers

HammerHead081 said:


> You aren't even countering my argument with any points... I don't know how even this discussion is possible if you won't make any effort lol


There is no point when we are on completely different pages.
I dont agree with you and vise versa. And it's fine to have differing opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ZAC1 said:


> Today am Sad.
> If am in a position will start a war that never ends till the evil dies n everybody knws who is the evil Israel.even my kids parents all blood relations country muslims die...
> Weak peoplr cannt achieve anything






Why? Unlike Pakistan, EVERY other nation on earth does all it can to promote and further their interests, economy and prosperity. The UAE is doing what's best For UAE which is why they have one of the highest standards of living in the world and Pakistan is one of the most poorest nations on earth. Even the suffering Palestinians are richer than Pakistanis and have a higher standard of living than we do.


----------



## kingQamaR

KAL-EL said:


> Fascinating news coming from someone who isn’t directly connected one way or the other.
> 
> One doesn’t have to be in love with a country, Or agree with everything they do.
> 
> But I see nothing wrong with cultural exchanges, or at the very least doing commerce.
> 
> Maybe even help with peace negotiations.



uae is a sick Puppy dog. And don’t be shocked Netanyahu receiving UAE highest nations medal like modi ( India) did 

say goodbye to AL-AQSA masjid now.gulf Arabs have sealed Jerusalem fate for ever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Alternatiiv said:


> I don't believe in Greater Israel, and neither do I believe that those are their motives.
> 
> There are only two conclusions:
> 
> Deal Done; maybe, west bank is not annexed, we get an actual finality in which Palestine and their people are saved... or...
> 
> Deal not done; west bank annexed anyway.
> 
> Which one you rather take, because there is literally no other option apart from these. Israel has US backing.



let's agree to disagree because I don't believe in may be if or that or might be. I see them doing so and how Palestine vanishing off the map slowly by the time. Not just that, look at how M.E is on fire. I will rather connect the dots. Peace my friend. Such moves aren't ignored to gamble instead, one should see it closely, observe and read the history as well.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Why? Unlike Pakistan, EVERY other nation on earth does all it can to promote and further their interests, economy and prosperity. The UAE is doing what's best For UAE which is why they have one of the highest standards of living in the world and Pakistan is one of the most poorest nations on earth. Even the suffering Palestinians are richer than Pakistanis and have a higher standard of living than we do.


Highest standards...sorry bro but that's laughable.
They have lived long enough of oil. Dubai has none left and now its economy is diving. The Emirates have no education and manufacture next to nothing. The house built on sand is just that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Why? Unlike Pakistan, EVERY other nation on earth does all it can to promote and further their interests, economy and prosperity. The UAE is doing what's best For UAE which is why they have one of the highest standards of living in the world and Pakistan is one of the most poorest nations on earth. Even the suffering Palestinians are richer than Pakistanis and have a higher standard of living than we do.



One of the purposes of Pakistan, after it came into existence, was to support and assist the legitimate freedom struggle of Muslims around the world. This was said by our Quaid; that's why Pakistan has the stance that it has.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lincoln

The Eagle said:


> let's agree to disagree because I don't believe in may be if or that or might be. I see them doing so and how Palestine vanishing off the map slowly by the time. Not just that, look at how M.E is on fire. I will rather connect the dots. Peace my friend. Such moves aren't ignored to gamble instead, one should see it closely, observe and read the history as well.
> 
> Regards,



My question is, what other choice do you have if not to gamble?


----------



## Trango Towers

kingQamaR said:


> uae is a sick Puppy dog. And don’t be shocked Netanyahu receiving UAE highest nations medal like modi ( India) did
> 
> say goodbye to AL-AQSA masjid now.gulf Arabs have sealed Jerusalem fate for ever



They plot and Allah plots.. dont worry. You will see how things change in your life

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Arabs are against turks and iranians. Perhaps pakistan pakistan should join turks and iranians but only if arabs are a threat to pakistani interests. 

We have nothing against arabs or turks or iranians if they don't work against us. We should he neutral as long as possible. But it seems they are workikg against pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Trango Towers said:


> Highest standards...sorry bro but that's laughable.
> They have lived long enough of oil. Dubai has none left and now its economy is diving. The Emirates have no education and manufacture next to nothing. The house built on sand is just that.







And us Pakistanis are in a far worst state than that. We are so poor that we have to go in our millions to the UAE and other GCC nations. The same nations that are now allies with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Enigma_ said:


> On a side note, the coalition against Iran is complete. The US and its allies will launch a proper war against Iran soon I believe.


No one destroys Iran better than Ayatulas.


----------



## Lincoln

500 said:


> No one destroys Iran better than Ayatulas.



Actually true tbh


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Alternatiiv said:


> One of the purposes of Pakistan, after it came into existence, was to support and assist the legitimate freedom struggle of Muslims around the world. This was said by our Quaid; that's why Pakistan has the stance that it has.





We are one of the most poorest nations on earth. We are not in a position to even help ourselves let alone other Muslims or anyone else for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Alternatiiv said:


> My question is, what other choice do you have if not to gamble?



Stand by the stance since 1947 and oppose the very creation of Israel on every Forum as when need be instead of compromising on our own core values & fundamentals.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lincoln

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> We are one of the most poorest nations on earth. We are not in a position to even help ourselves let alone other Muslims or anyone else for that matter.



We should help how we can. I am a progressive liberal, but honestly, that doesn't mean I forsake Pakistan's identity and its founder's vision. That's my nationalist point of view.

Secondly, from a realistic point of view as well. Having relations with Israel won't make us rich. The position we're in isn't because we refused to have relations with Israel. It is because of our own direct incompetence in statesmanship. Sure having relations with Israel might help us here and there, but it's nothing we can't get from any other nation in the world.

I do think we should develop relations, but not, and never, at the compromise of Palestine. But it's not because I think it will make us rich or better. There are other reasons, reasons which saved Egypt from an invasion by Israel in the 50's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Trango Towers said:


> I agree with all you said....constraints and limitations in the eyes of the world is what stops bullies from doing unimaginable things. Yet America deployed MOABs in afghanistan and israel white phosphorus in built up areas.


Bro,

100% agreed with highlight part. You lost traction in the next statement.

Any WAR will turn UGLY for a while; white phosphorus and depleted uranium rounds are small issues. Big bombs were dropped in the Tora Bora mountain region where militants seek shelter in custom-built/natural hideouts; these bombs were not dropped on towns and cities at any point in time in Afghanistan. Both countries never went utterly ballistic on their respective subjects in Lebanon and Afghanistan - extermination of the subject nation was not desired in either case (selective targets and political objectives instead). Humanity and international factors come into play in some way or form.

It is not wise to 'escalate' enmity with a nuclear-armed military juggernaut nevertheless - you never know when one would loose its cool and say ENOUGH (recall World War II). Iran did not manage to achieve anything for Palestine, and ended up harming _itself_ instead. Once again, I will stress that it is much better to choose your battles wisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

Xone said:


> @PakSword
> just see the google map to see how Palestinians and Jews are living together, All of the Palestinians are pushed out of their land dear.they are living in other countries. Just see at least once the google map to see the reality which is far worse for Palestinians. then be neutral Sir.


That's why I am saying, the ones who are living on the remaining land should get some form of relief..

Or if we have strength, lets attack Israel.. I have no problem with that..

Whatever land Palestinians are left with, they should be allowed to live freely there.. grow their food and be able to export that too.

You know how much it's difficult to export even olive oil for them? Here I know many locals and Pakistanis who buy Palestinian olive oil that's 3-4 times more expensive just to support them.

Either agree to absorb them in Muslim countries (which they will not agree of course), or do something..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iltutmish

I don't like the fact that people are belittling the Ummah concept in Islam. *

What happened to "Tera Mera Rishta Kya?"
*
What I like about Pakistanis is that they have so much sympathy for other Muslims. A Pakistani village boy without having access to water or education will tell you that he is ready to fight everywhere on earth where a fellow Muslim is opressed. Pakistans strong Islamic identity made us like that. And this is beautiful.

*BUT
*
Please tell me what did we get from our slavish like attitude towards the Arabs? They treat our expats badly and don't support us diplomatically regarding our foreign issues. And many Arabs think that they are superior to other races (LOL IKR) and they are more "muslimish" than others due to their ancestry (if they knew something about Islam they wouldn't bring up ancestry, skin color and so forth as prove for being a Super-Muslim but this is a story for another time).

The Arab-Israeli conflict is a NATIONALIST one, not an Islamic one. Why should we suffer or fight in wars for some desert people? What did we get in 1967? Pakistans army is not the private property of a dictatorial royal family.

My suggestion:
You don't have to necessarily recognize Israel as state, but stop making this a Muslim-Vs-Non-Muslim-Conflict. It's an Arab-Nationalist-vs-God-Knows-Conflict. Just make sure that Muslims have access to their holy sites in Israel/Palestine and be done with it. Palestinians are not our friends either. They can dream their NATIONALIST dream on their own. No need to drag Pakistan into it.

Poor Palestinian President Mahmud Abbas hugging Modi:





Do you know what the Ummah needs? The mindset of our founding fathers! But for this we need a strong Pakistan with a big economy, a big military and strong diplomatic relationsships (you get only relationsships if you are an economic and military power). 

Think global (save the Ummah) but for gods sake act LOCAL. Pakistan should be our main concern, you first check your own house, after you cleaned the mess at your space you can go abroad and help others to handle their problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZAC1

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Even the suffering Palestinians are richer than Pakistanis and have a higher standard of living than we do


Where? Go check the ground reality first.
People talk about economy life style bullshit.this is not for what we are sent.how can a Muslim live in peace if their bro sis mother Muslim is in pain.? Just answer this simple question

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> And us Pakistanis are in a far worst state than that. We are so poor that we have to go in our millions to the UAE and other GCC nations. The same nations that are now allies with Israel.


Actually bro I do not agree.
Us pakistani speakw with two tongues.
We spend many many lakh to go there yet same money could be used to make good business in pakistan..
But mind set is 

Nokri Karni hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZ1

Alternatiiv said:


> Political opinions are banned in the UAE and Saudi Arabia, unless they're in favor of the Government. If someone protests, they're jailed. There are no surveys on it. Right now, literally no one knows what is the representative political opinion of their populations. They're given a good life by their states, that is all they care about, a good and easy life.



This is not political issue but muslim issue. In saudia there are ulema specially i think in abqaiq or taif area where they do protest and I think will emrge from those area as well but in order to have impact they must gather huge crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

PakSword said:


> That's why I am saying, the ones who are living in the remaining land should get some form of relief..
> 
> Or if we have strength, lets attack Israel.. I have no problem with that..
> 
> Whatever land Palestinians are left with, they should be allowed to live freely there.. grow their food and be able to export that too.
> 
> You know how much it's difficult to export even olive oil for them? Here I know many locals and Pakistanis who buy Palestinian olive oil that's 3-4 times more expensive just to support them.
> 
> Either agree to absorb them in Muslim countries (which they will not agree of course), or do something..



Israel knows what they're doing. They keep it this way so Palestine is never able to build up enough resources to threaten them. I won't be surprised if the condition in any future deal will be that Palestine cannot have an army, only a police force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

AZ1 said:


> This is not political issue but muslim issue. In saudia there are ulema specially i think in abqaiq or taif area where they do protest and I think will emrge from those area as well but in order to have impact they must gather huge crowd.



It is a political issue in essence. Not religious. Those scholars who protest in Saudi Arabia, even if they express disapproval of some policy, even if it is the Imam-e-Kabah, the scholar is removed.

In these two countries, the Friday sermon is drafted by the Government. Not the imams of the mosques. They monitor everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Alternatiiv said:


> We should help how we can. I am a progressive liberal, but honestly, that doesn't mean I forsake Pakistan's identity and its founder's vision. That's my nationalist point of view.
> 
> Secondly, from a realistic point of view as well. Having relations with Israel won't make us rich. The position we're in isn't because we refused to have relations with Israel. It is because of our own direct incompetence in statesmanship. Sure having relations with Israel might help us here and there, but it's nothing we can't get from any other nation in the world.
> 
> I do think we should develop relations, but not, and never, at the compromise of Palestine. But it's not because I think it will make us rich or better. There are other reasons, reasons which saved Egypt from an invasion by Israel in the 50's.








How can we help ANYONE when we ourselves are one of the most impoverished nations on earth who can't even help ourselves? In fact the Palestinians are more richer and have a far greater standard of living than Pakistanis do. What help can we EXACTLY give them? Can you explain and be specific? So in reality, Pakistanis are suffering more at the hands of fellow Pakistanis than the Palestinians are under Israeli rule.


----------



## Lincoln

PakSword said:


> That's why I am saying, the ones who are living on the remaining land should get some form of relief..
> 
> Or if we have strength, lets attack Israel.. I have no problem with that..
> 
> Whatever land Palestinians are left with, they should be allowed to live freely there.. grow their food and be able to export that too.
> 
> You know how much it's difficult to export even olive oil for them? Here I know many locals and Pakistanis who buy Palestinian olive oil that's 3-4 times more expensive just to support them.
> 
> Either agree to absorb them in Muslim countries (which they will not agree of course), or do something..



That's true, something immediately needs to be done about it. But the conditions would be no less than the dismantling of Palestinian militant forces, which quite frankly don't give much resistance anyways.


----------



## PakSword

Alternatiiv said:


> Israel knows what they're doing. They keep it this way so Palestine is never able to build up enough resources to threaten them. I won't be surprised if the condition in any future deal will be that Palestine cannot have an army, only a police force.


One step at a time.. For now, the priority is to save Palestinians from immense suffering.
A person living in a far away land can't understand. Even I couldn't understand their suffering until I met some Palestians in UAE who have been divided and they can't meet their loved ones back home.

I believe that their will be a war eventually, but until then, all the Muslim countries should forget their differences and come on the table to just save the palestinians now..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lincoln

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> How can we help ANYONE when we ourselves are one of the most impoverished nations on earth who can't even help ourselves? In fact the Palestinians are more richer and have a far greater standard of living than Pakistanis do. What help can we EXACTLY give them? Can you explain and be specific? So in reality, Pakistanis are suffering more at the hands of fellow Pakistanis than the
> Palestinians are under Israeli rule.



Well it certainly depends on which part of Pakistan, and which sub-group you're talking about.
In terms of help; diplomatic help.


----------



## AZ1

Alternatiiv said:


> It is a political issue in essence. Not religious. Those scholars who protest in Saudi Arabia, even if they express disapproval of some policy, even if it is the Imam-e-Kabah, the scholar is removed.
> 
> In these two countries, the Friday sermon is drafted by the Government. Not the imams of the mosques. They monitor everything.



I know about saudia and their removal of imam. I also know they don't say anything against kingdom but then there were in past who did protest and no where to be seen. But this thing will hurt public sentiments for sure and if any cousin of royal family emerge in these time public along with scholars will support them and refuse MBS. With funds, public and scholar things can be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ZAC1 said:


> Where? Go check the ground reality first.
> People talk about economy life style bullshit.this is not for what we are sent.how can a Muslim live in peace if their bro sis mother Muslim is in pain.? Just answer this simple question







What help can poor, impoverished Pakistanis give when they can't even help themselves?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

Imran Khan said:


> when will pakistan wake up and follow own interests ? did UAE asked pakistan before recognizing Israel ? keep blindly folowing arabs you pakistanis will loss no one else.



Thank UAE and Saudis who planted this Wahabi/salafist infestation in our country. These Emarati and Saudi fuckwads destroyed entire countries via their proxies because they wanted relations with Israel and now doing the same like shameless pricks. Funny thing is all wahabi madrissas are still being run by money being funneled in by GCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kursed

ZAC1 said:


> Where? Go check the ground reality first.
> People talk about economy life style bullshit.this is not for what we are sent.how can a Muslim live in peace if their bro sis mother Muslim is in pain.? Just answer this simple question


The same way these Muslims sleep well, while Uighers suffer or Yemen went hungry and no one batted an eyelid. How many of you’re advocating breaking ties with China? They’ve a separatist movement going on too. 

Pakistan became a part of Arab wars, when it shouldn’t have. Israel at that point had not hurt Pakistan directly. And since then has had the opportunity to mend the relations but hasn’t.

KSA should recognize Israel next, Turks already do, China does, now with almost all GCC following suit too - it will just leave Pakistan as an emotional outlier. Our insistence upon emotions, failure to recognize our own interests will keep us costing.

And now, we are trying to be pals with Iran - a state that was in direct collaboration with Indians against pakistani interests. They were the first to send nuclear fuel signature to IAEA reporting AQ Khan network to legitimize their nuclear program at our cost. Charbahar would have been operational if not for the lousy Indians. But we are pals now. All water under the bridge. 

Every single nation on God’s green Earth looks out for its own interests except the stupid old Pakistanis.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Alternatiiv said:


> Well it certainly depends on which part of Pakistan, and which sub-group you're talking about.
> In terms of help; diplomatic help.







Sorry, we can't help ANYONE. Our resources and defences are tied up in defending Pakistan against an enemy that is more than 7x bigger than us and has the full backing of the West and Russia. An enemy state that calls for the death and destruction of the Pakistani race and nation. Nothing left for anyone else I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

313ghazi said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-53770859
> 
> Very interesting - _As a result, they added, Israel would suspend its plans to annex large parts of the occupied West Bank.
> _
> I wonder what this means? Could the normalising of ties as a carrot, be a way to secure the pre-67 borders, if Arab countries can provide assurances of the dismantling of Palestinian militant groups?



It is just a ruse to placate detractors.

Israeli annexation machine won't stop. They will continue and add Lebanon and Jordan in the near future as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Trango Towers said:


> Actually bro I do not agree.
> Us pakistani speakw with two tongues.
> We spend many many lakh to go there yet same money could be used to make good business in pakistan..
> But mind set is
> 
> Nokri Karni hai






EXACTLY! We NEVER do. So we remain one of the most poorest nations on earth who can't look after themselves let alone anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lincoln

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Sorry, we can't help ANYONE. Our resources and defences are tied up in defending Pakistan against an enemy that is more than 7x bigger than us and has the full backing of the West and Russia. An enemy state that calls for the death and destruction of the Pakistani race and nation. Nothing left for anyone else I'm afraid.



I want you to think in your head. Why is there so much noise in each of your answers.

You asked how we can help...
I said diplomatically. What does voting NO on Israeli annexation in UN have to do with West, Russia, India or anything. It makes no difference to them if what we vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

This could be reason behind our relations going sour with Saudis. They were probably trying to push us into their $hit fest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

I knw no Ummah thing exist today btwn muslims...but whts our duty our obligation to Allah.
E


kursed said:


> The same way these Muslims sleep well, while Uighers suffer or Yemen went hungry and no one batted an eyelid. How many of you’re advocating breaking ties with China? They’ve a separatist movement going on too.
> 
> Pakistan became a part of Arab wars, when it shouldn’t have. Israel at that point had not hurt Pakistan directly. And since then has had the opportunity to mend the relations but hasn’t.
> 
> KSA should recognize Israel next, Turks already do, China does, now with almost all GCC following suit too - it will just leave Pakistan as an emotional outlier. Our insistence upon emotions, failure to recognize our own interests will keep us costing.


Pakistan will never recognize.our interest is AlAqsa our heart .we dnt need anything Go To Hell all those who support interests over Al Aqsa.life style over muslim bro n sis n mothers n elders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Iltutmish said:


> I don't like the fact that people are belittling the Ummah concept in Islam.
> *
> What happened to "Tera Mera Rishta Kya?"
> *
> What I like about Pakistanis is that they have so much sympathy for other Muslims. A Pakistani village boy without having access to water or education will tell you that he is ready to fight everywhere on earth where a fellow Muslim is opressed. Pakistans strong Islamic identity made us like that. And this is beautiful.
> 
> *BUT
> *
> Please tell me what did we get from our slavish like attitude towards the Arabs? They treat our expats badly and don't support us diplomatically regarding our foreign issues. And many Arabs think that they are superior to other races (LOL IKR) and they are more "muslimish" than others due to their ancestry (if they knew something about Islam they wouldn't bring up ancestry, skin color and so forth as prove for being a Super-Muslim but this is a story for another time).
> 
> The Arab-Israeli conflict is a NATIONALIST one, not an Islamic one. Why should we suffer or fight in wars for some desert people? What did we get in 1967? Pakistans army is not the private property of a dictatorial royal family.
> 
> My suggestion:
> You don't have to necessarily recognize Israel as state, but stop making this a Muslim-Vs-Non-Muslim-Conflict. It's an Arab-Nationalist-vs-God-Knows-Conflict. Just make sure that Muslims have access to their holy sites in Israel/Palestine and be done with it. Palestinians are not our friends either. They can dream their NATIONALIST dream on their own. No need to drag Pakistan into it.
> 
> Poor Palestinian President Mahmud Abbas hugging Modi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the Ummah needs? The mindset of our founding fathers! But for this we need a strong Pakistan with a big economy, a big military and strong diplomatic relationsships (you get only relationsships if you are an economic and military power).
> 
> Think global (save the Ummah) but for gods sake act LOCAL. Pakistan should be our main concern, you first check your own house, after you cleaned the mess at your space you can go abroad and help others to handle their problems.


some people here say no matter what happen we will keep fighting even all the world recognise israel or move to moon our afghani/pakistnai jihad will never stop  we are our own kind of rare breed of muslims


----------



## Dalit

Zulfiqar said:


> So after making us shah se ziada shah ke wafadaar, the Arabs themselves are normalizing relationship with Israel.
> 
> Truck ki batti ke peeche lagaya hua hai.
> 
> It is time for Pakistan to chart its own foreign policy.
> 
> We need to expedite golden ring.



Not only that, the Arabs left Pakistan high and dry on Kashmir too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

Bouncer said:


> I hope this is a sincere move towards peace for Palestinians and NOT a pre election maneuver by Trump and Bibi.



No. The Palestinians have disavowed this. They even use the phrase that the UAE is using this as a 'fig leaf' to justify the recognition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Alternatiiv said:


> I want you to think in your head. Why is there so much noise in each of your answers.
> 
> You asked how we can help...
> I said diplomatically. What does voting NO on Israeli annexation in UN have to do with West, Russia, India or anything. It makes no difference to them if what we vote.






But why should we do that when the Palestinians back india's stance on Kashmir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

We can not recognise IsraelI state 

As India follows IsraelI method with our occupied Kashmiris. For this Price its to much will harm our legitimate stance on Kashmiris 

UAE others are free to do what is fine with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

ZAC1 said:


> I knw no Ummah thing exist today btwn muslims...but whts our duty our obligation to Allah.
> E
> 
> Pakistan will never recognize.our interest is AlAqsa our heart .we dnt need anything Go To Hell all those who support interests over Al Aqsa.life style over muslim bro n sis n mothers n elders.



Yes. Exactly why Pakistan would remain an outlier, the nation at large lacks simple common sense to find its way out.


And spare the emotive outburst. Your uigher brothers and sisters are suffering too. When do you begin the war on China? Do you not have any duty towards them? The real world is a different place from a regular Pakistani mind.


----------



## Dalit

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> So, just in case it wasn't clear, if the GCC can't be bothered to care about fellow Arab Palestinians under Israeli occupation, you know that they're going to care even less about the non-Arabs in Indian Illegally Occupied J&K.



When I say this I become a villain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ZAC1 said:


> I knw no Ummah thing exist today btwn muslims...but whts our duty our obligation to Allah.
> E
> 
> Pakistan will never recognize.our interest is AlAqsa our heart .we dnt need anything Go To Hell all those who support interests over Al Aqsa.life style over muslim bro n sis n mothers n elders.






We need to be able to look after Pakistani people, mothers and sisters etc before we can look after anyone else. That is our obligation to Allah swt. You look after your own family first before you look after outsiders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

kursed said:


> Yes. Exactly why Pakistan would remain an outlier, the nation at large lacks simple common sense to find its way out.
> 
> 
> And spare the emotive outburst. Your uigher brothers and sisters are suffering too. When do you begin the war on China?


Diplomatically it is verified that its west paid propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

Even my family members live in china no such thing exist their...they are free to practice their religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> We need to be able to look after Pakistani people, mothers and sisters etc before we can look after anyone else. That is our obligation to Allah swt. You look after your own family first before you look after outsiders.



This is fault of our own for allowing corrupt leaders to starve us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> We need to be able to look after Pakistani people, mothers and sisters etc before we can look after anyone else. That is our obligation to Allah swt. You look after your own family first before you look after outsiders.


So what happened to our own?


----------



## kursed

ZAC1 said:


> Diplomatically it is verified that its west paid propaganda.


No. There’s been no such ‘diplomatic’ verifications. There’s a lot of info out there on Chinese high handedness in Xinjiang even via CCTV’s own documentaries. That Pakistan has closed its eyes on it, is because its strategic interests lie with China. 

Pakistanis, fail to understand that foreign relations can not run on emotions. We are stuck in the 70s ummah mindset while rest of the Muslim world has moved on.


----------



## ZAC1

WtH u people think of luxury lifestyle ... U consider these factors ur life revolves around these stuff.life is beyond these things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

kursed said:


> No. There’s been no such ‘diplomatic’ verifications. There’s a lot of info out there on Chinese high handedness in Xinjiang even via CCTV’s own documentaries. That Pakistan has closed its eyes on it, is because its strategic interests lie with China.
> 
> Pakistanis, fail to understand that foreign relations can not run on emotions. We are stuck in the 70s ummah mindset while rest of the Muslim world has moved on.


Even my family members live in china no such thing exist their...they are free to practice their religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsifIjaz

Three things are clear with this move...

1- Trump has MBS on one side and MBZ on the other...

2- Both MBZ and MBS are erratic and can do anything at all to appease Trump and further their personal gain and benefit. No one cares for the ummah except us and especially our paid mullahs. "yee keera sirf hamaen hi hai"
Pakistani mullahs are blind followers of Iran or Saudia as they are either supported by them or they ride the sentiments of common people for either KSA or Iran.

3- USA, Israel, Britain, India, UAE and KSA will get more countries in their fold or group of anti china group. Expect Japan, Australia, S-korea and Singapore to join soon
and
China, Russia, Iran, Pakistan and a few more like turkey, malaysia etc will join the anti-USA grp soon. 

Chinese president is coming for a reason... Game on hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani191

alot of comnents


----------



## shah_123

Imran Khan said:


> pakistnai mullahs should now go and suicide their masters have recognized israel


Pakistani Mullahs (including other Muslims) are answerable to ALLAH swt', it makes no difference whether Arab regimes recognizes Israel or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Taimoor Khan said:


> Now lets fking build that Damn energy pipelines from Iran to China over Pakistan. There will be no opposition and randi rona from Arab local apologist.
> 
> Use this to our advantage.



I couldn’t agree more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> At this point it's less about what the Arabs or anyone outside Pakistan thinks, and more about finding a way to minimize the domestic fallout inside Pakistan from the right wing and others.
> 
> Also need to analyze the potential impact of such a decision to catalyze the operations of, and recruitment in, terrorist organizations targeting Pakistan.



Interesting prospection you brought out. Additionally, there are huge number of Pakistanis go to UAE for work and business. It goes without saying, Israel will try to recruit Pakistani under disguise and false pretext to create instability in Pakistan. It happened before and prospect of that happening is even more. Hope Pakistan takes proper and *pro-active* action to prevent that. This is where Pakistan may find Iran cooperation useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah_123

Salza said:


> this makes Pakistan look so stupid


No it doesn't --- the only ones looking stupids right now are the desi liberals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ZAC1 said:


> So what happened to our own?






The poverty most of them live in makes the Palestinians look like rich Arab Sheikhs by comparison. 

PS Do the Arabs or Palestinians give a damn about Pakistanis or Kashmiris?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah_123

Imran Khan said:


> but palestine recognized israel already what you say then ?


Bhens ke Agay been bajana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## appliedfor

Indeed a very sad news 

Delegations from Israel and the UAE would meet in the coming weeks to sign agreements regarding investment, tourism, direct flights, security and telecommunications among others.

The deal means the UAE would become the third Arab country to have full diplomatic relations with Israel after Egypt and Jordan.

-- Copied

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel

Salza said:


> Quaid take was more than 70 years back. Outdated. That time he was right. Time to move on.


His take was based on principal and that still stand today.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

I wanted to see the faces of mullahs and other arab *** licking community of Pakistan. 
I am all for realtions with arab countries but never worship them. 
Half of pakistan alhel e hadees and wahabis and islamic lobbies die eventually the day their master saudia accepts isreals. 


Imran Khan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293922936609546240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Timur said:


> so beware iranians and turks arabs form now an alliance and their targets are clear


Probably Iran and one North African country need to be on their toes, but Turkey? Israel is your best friend...


----------



## Ceylal

Imran Khan said:


> when will pakistan wake up and follow own interests ? did UAE asked pakistan before recognizing Israel ? keep blindly folowing arabs you pakistanis will loss no one else.


Why should they? Not long ago Israel had dealing Pakistan during the Zia years..


----------



## Mentee

Guys we'd be all large and rich overnight but, a part of me isn't willing to betray Jesus pbuh and disregard the covenant - - - - - -


@Mangus Ortus Novem some tracks just keep you on the track

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alithemoor1

Timur said:


> so beware iranians and turks arabs form now an alliance and their targets are clear


LOL Turkey has never fought Israel. Turkey has normal relation with Israel. Turkey benefitted from Israel economically, militarily and diplomatically through the years. Stop it with the hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Max said:


> This is to check the response of Muslims, how they react to this, most probably they will do nothing, and Next move will be KSA and all other Arab League members kissing Israeli arse one by one.
> 
> I feel sad for the Palestinians.


Sad for who? Palestinian cease to exist the Moubarek years....


----------



## Khan vilatey

*Israel and the UAE establish 'full normalization of relations,' Trump says*
By Betsy Klein, CNN



Updated 1:47 PM ET, Thu August 13, 2020 








(CNN)Israel says it will "suspend" plans to annex the West Bank, as part of a new peace deal with the United Arab Emirates.

The deal was announced by US President Donald Trump, who told reporters in the Oval Office that he had a "very special call" with leaders from both countries, Israel Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and UAE Crown Prince Mohammed bin Zayed, and that they had agreed to a peace agreement. 
Trump also tweeted a lengthy joint statement between the US, UAE and Israel, calling the agreement to "full normalization of relations" between Israel and the UAE a "historic diplomatic breakthrough."
The UAE and Israel plan to exchange embassies and ambassadors, according to the statement. It will be the third Arab country to open relations with Israel, after Egypt and Jordan.



"This deal is a significant step towards building a more peaceful, secure, and prosperous Middle East," Trump said Thursday. 
"It will be known as the Abraham Accord," Trump said of the agreement, which, US Ambassador to Israel David Friedman said, is named for "the father of all three great faiths," Christian, Muslim, and Jewish. 




Why West Bank annexation poses an existential threat to Jordan
"I wanted it to be called the Donald J. Trump Accord but I didn't think the press would understand that," Trump said to laughter. 
Trump also suggested that other countries will follow the UAE's lead "now that the ice has been broken."
"We are already discussing this with other nations," Trump said. "So you will probably see others of these." 
Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu weighed in on the announcement with a tweet, quoting Trump's tweet and writing, "A historic day" in Hebrew. 
Israel's opposition leader Yair Lapid congratulated Netanyahu, adding, "This step is proof that negotiations and agreements, not unilateral steps like annexation, which would harm Israel's security, are the way forward for our diplomatic relations."
Friedman congratulated the President on what he called the historic agreement in the Oval Office.
White House adviser and special representative for international negotiations Avi Berkowitz touted the achievement. "Peace is a beautiful thing," Berkowitz said. 
Trump heaped praise on his adviser and son-in-law Jared Kushner, who said Trump urged his team to take an "untraditional approach."
"You can't solve problems that have gone unsolved by doing it the same way that people before you have tried and failed," Kushner said, adding that the announcement shows there is "hope" and "potential" for the region.
National security adviser Robert O'Brien added that the Middle East was a "mess" when Trump took office and this is another step to fix that. O'Brien said there will be a meeting of the delegations in the coming weeks, which, Trump added, would take place at the White House.
Trump jokingly asked Treasury Sec. Steve Mnuchin, who also praised the development, whether it was easier to negotiate with these countries or the Democrats amid stalled coronavirus stimulus negotiations.
"Middle East is more reasonable," Trump joked.
The White House maintained a tight hold on this announcement, with only a select few top State Department officials aware that this announcement was coming. Most working level State Department officials were surprised when the announcement came, said two State Department officials speaking on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak on the record. 
Last week when an interagency delegation traveled to the UAE, a peace agreement with Israel was not discussed, the officials said. 
"This is a game changer," one of the officials said. "Simply put, this is breaking out of the mold." 

The administration was able to seize on the UAE and Israel's common enemy of Iran as a way to achieve this agreement, one administration official said, speaking on the condition of anonymity to discuss internal dynamics. While this is likely to ruffle feathers in other Arab capitals, it will ultimately create solidarity among a greater number of countries confronting Iran, this official said.
_This breaking story has been updated with additional reporting.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/13/politics/israel-united-arab-emirates-normalization-trump/index.html_


----------



## Imran Khan

Ceylal said:


> Why should they? Not long ago Israel had dealing Pakistan during the Zia years..


can you explain us more what zia did?


----------



## Ceylal

Rafael said:


> The Arabs are digging their graves.


They have been dug long time ago.. digging is one of their favorite pastime..


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

kingQamaR said:


> This is fault of our own for allowing corrupt leaders to starve us.






So if we can't sort out our own corrupt politicians and leaders how are we going to sort out the Palestinian problems???????????????........................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Imran Khan said:


> can you explain us more what zia did?


All the guns that the Afghan used against the Soviets was supplied by Israel directly to Pakistan...


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Imran Khan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293922936609546240








This issue is between the Arabs, Israelis and Palestinians. It has got NOTHING to do with Pakistan or Pakistanis. In the eyes of the Arabs, Israelis and Palestinians, Pakistan and Pakistanis are worth less than excrement. We need to learn how to mind our own business. Our support extends ONLY to the Kashmiris in iok. NOBODY else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Ceylal said:


> All the guns that the Afghan used against the Soviets was supplied by Israel directly to Pakistan...


all of the guns ? from where you got this number ?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> But why should we do that when the Palestinians back india's stance on Kashmir?



Fatah accepted Israel and in turn sold themselves and the West Bank to Israel.

Hamas still supports Kashmir and Pakistan, and they have not accepted Israel.

Hezbollah just now issues very strong statements in favor of Pakistan and Kashmir. They also don't accept Israel.

See the pattern?

Israel is only accepted by its slaves. Exception is Turkey.



kursed said:


> Yes. Exactly why Pakistan would remain an outlier, the nation at large lacks simple common sense to find its way out.
> 
> 
> And spare the emotive outburst. Your uigher brothers and sisters are suffering too. When do you begin the war on China? Do you not have any duty towards them? The real world is a different place from a regular Pakistani mind.



Are you Pakistani?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Imran Khan said:


> all of the guns ? from where you got this number ?


Palestinian stocks taken in Bayrouth in the 80's ..the first Lebanon war...


----------



## hussain0216

Hate Jews, terrible decision

The only advantage I can see in this is if these relations lead to Israeli actions being contained

I have said for a long time that Palestinians best weapon is their own population growth across Gaza, Israel and the west bank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> But why should we do that when the Palestinians back india's stance on Kashmir?


You have a point. Pakistan should look after themselves first. I don’t have a problem with Jews to be honest - it’s in bread zionists that irritate me. 
Hate generalising but Arabs are a rare breed - yet to meet a normal one to be honest. 
I know it’s repetitive but Pakistan must forge new relations wisely and carefully and be a trendsetter and not be a sheep. There are enough Arabs to look after Palestinians and we perhaps need to stop being more Arabic than the Arabs....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Ceylal said:


> Palestinian stocks taken in Bayrouth in the 80's ..the first Lebanon war...


in 1982 the 2400 PLO and 1200 syrians killed these are total 3700 guns if each and every gun been taken by israel .

so afghan war used 3600 guns ?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Musings said:


> You have a point. Pakistan should look after themselves first. I don’t have a problem with Jews to be honest - it’s in bread zionists that irritate me.
> Hate generalising but Arabs are a rare breed - yet to meet a normal one to be honest.
> I know it’s repetitive but Pakistan must forge new relations wisely and carefully and be a trendsetter and not be a sheep. There are enough Arabs to look after Palestinians and we perhaps need to stop being more Arabic than the Arabs....







EXACTLY!..............................Pakistanis should ONLY focus on Pakistan and improving our nation. NOTHING ELSE. If we can't do that then we will continue to be one of the most poorest and stagnant countries on the planet. In all honesty, the Arabs and Jews both think very lowly of Pakistan and Pakistanis. We seriously need to learn how to mind our own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

hussain0216 said:


> Hate Jews, terrible decision
> 
> The only advantage I can see in this is if these relations lead to Israeli actions being contained
> 
> I have said for a long time that Palestinians best weapon is their own population growth across Gaza, Israel and the west bank







Why? The Jews/Israelis have killed 0 Pakistanis and we have killed 0 Jews/Israelis.

The sikhs have killed a million Pakistanis in 1947. They are our enemies whom you should hate the most.


----------



## Ceylal

Imran Khan said:


> in 1982 the 2400 PLO and 1200 syrians killed these are total 3700 guns if each and every gun been taken by israel .
> 
> so afghan war used 3600 guns ?


Are you counting the guns on the deads..I am talking about the PLO stocks stashed in Lebanon..the majority of Afghan soviet guns came from those stocks...


----------



## Imran Khan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> EXACTLY!..............................Pakistanis should ONLY focus on Pakistan and improving our nation. NOTHING ELSE. If we can't do that then we will continue to be one of the most poorest and stagnant countries on the planet. In all honesty, the Arabs and Jews both think very lowly of Pakistan and Pakistanis. We seriously need to learn how to mind our own business.


but our public is wild our educations sucks and we are sick of extremism and religious overdose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _NOBODY_

Pakistansdefender said:


> I wanted to see the faces of mullahs and other arab *** licking community of Pakistan.
> I am all for realtions with arab countries but never worship them.
> Half of pakistan *alhel e hadees *and wahabis and islamic lobbies die eventually the day their master saudia accepts isreals.


I know countless Alhel-e-Hadiths who hate the Arab governments. Haven't met any Pakistani Wahabi so I can't speak for them. As a son an Alhel-e-Hadith who has lived in KSA for 15 years, my hatred for Al Saud monarchs increases on daily basis. Any Alhel-e-Hadith who is supporting these regimes is ignorant and I can assure you that we aren't taught to like them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Imran Khan said:


> but our public is wild our educations sucks and we are sick of extremism and religious overdose






What makes me angry the most is that Pakistanis will not solve their own problems like those you have listed above but are ready to cry and lay down their lives for a people who regard them as being lowly sub-humans..........


----------



## kursed

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Fatah accepted Israel and in turn sold themselves and the West Bank to Israel.
> 
> Hamas still supports Kashmir and Pakistan, and they have not accepted Israel.
> 
> Hezbollah just now issues very strong statements in favor of Pakistan and Kashmir. They also don't accept Israel.
> 
> See the pattern?


Yes, I can see the pattern. Hezbollah and Hamas. Got it. 




> Are you Pakistani?


Yes, Sir. I’m a Pakistani.


----------



## appliedfor

Whoever here is saying that its Arab and Isreal matters not Pakistan then he should think about Kashim too. Its also same as Palestine issue.

Only Muslim can feel the pain of other Muslims....only Muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Ceylal said:


> Are you counting the guns on the deads..I am talking about the PLO stocks stashed in Lebanon..the majority of Afghan soviet guns came from those stocks...


most of weapons were taken by afghans from DRA and soviets themselves . if you carefully read afghan war history 

please keep in mind *MOST* 

although wiki is BS source of infoe but still it may help you 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_military_equipment_used_by_mujahideen_during_Soviet–Afghan_War

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan vilatey

Should Pakistan normalize relationships with Israel?

KV


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Ceylal said:


> All the guns that the Afghan used against the Soviets was supplied by Israel directly to Pakistan...



I doubt the veracity of this statement.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> This issue is between the Arabs, Israelis and Palestinians. It has got NOTHING to do with Pakistan or Pakistanis. In the eyes of the Arabs, Israelis and Palestinians, Pakistan and Pakistanis are worth less than excrement. We need to learn how to mind our own business. Our support extends ONLY to the Kashmiris in iok. NOBODY else.



We have no problem with Arab populace, only with backstabbing Arab regimes.



Musings said:


> You have a point. Pakistan should look after themselves first. I don’t have a problem with Jews to be honest - it’s in bread zionists that irritate me.
> Hate generalising but Arabs are a rare breed - yet to meet a normal one to be honest.
> I know it’s repetitive but Pakistan must forge new relations wisely and carefully and be a trendsetter and not be a sheep. There are enough Arabs to look after Palestinians and we perhaps need to stop being more Arabic than the Arabs....



Having grown up with Arabs, you get both kinds. Some view Pakistan as a rival, others see us as natural allies.

@Falcon29 brother is a good example of the latter.



_NOBODY_ said:


> I know countless Alhel-e-Hadiths who hate the Arab governments. Haven't met any Pakistani Wahabi so I can't speak for them. As a son an Alhel-e-Hadith who has lived in KSA for 15 years, my hatred for Al Saud monarchs increases on daily basis. Any Alhel-e-Hadith who is supporting these regimes is ignorant and I can assure you that we aren't taught to like them.



Yes, I agree. This is not the case always. I have met sensible Salafis too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

appliedfor said:


> Whoever here is saying that its Arab and Isreal matters not Pakistan then he should think about Kashim too. Its also same as Palestine issue.
> 
> Only Muslim can feel the pain of other Muslims....only Muslim














ONLY Pakistanis feel the pain of other Muslims. Other Muslims don't give a damn about Pakistan or Pakistanis...............

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bafxet

Norwegian said:


> Nah I will go for cancelation of debt shortcut


Hahaha...like leader like follower. "I will commit suicide but I'll never beg" and than everyone saw that he took a Uturn.


----------



## bafxet

Taimoor Khan said:


> Saudi and UAE are two faces of same coin. Don't be daft. Saudi recognition is coming. We need to keep miles away from this stench. Protect ourselves.


If UAE and Saudi recognise Israel than do you think that Kuwait, Bahrain Oman will stay behin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> ONLY Pakistanis feel the pain of other Muslims. Other Muslims don't give a damn about Pakistan or Pakistanis...............


when 70000 pakistnais were killed muslims like kuwait ban us to enter and many other think twice before giving us visa . 

islam ke thekedar sir pakistnai hain is duny amain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> ONLY Pakistanis feel the pain of other Muslims. Other Muslims don't give a damn about Pakistan or Pakistanis...............



Your point is understood brother, but I urge us to pause. Let us blame the troublemakers among Arabs, and not Arabs as a whole. I have the same opinion of Iran.

However Turkey, Azerbaycan have never failed us. Neither have Mahathir and Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Imran Khan said:


> when 70000 pakistnais were killed muslims like kuwait ban us to enter and many other think twice before giving us visa .
> 
> islam ke thekedar sir pakistnai hain is duny amain








Which is why we should NEVER EVER involve ourselves in situations which have got NOTHING to do with us.


----------



## jamal18

appliedfor said:


> Only Muslim can feel the pain of other Muslims....only Muslim



Yes, and some muslims have absolutely no sympathy for the suffering of the Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

bafxet said:


> If UAE and Saudi recognise Israel than do you think that Kuwait, Bahrain Oman will stay behin?



The likes of Kuwait, Bahrain and Oman are in Israeli knickers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> What makes me angry the most is that Pakistanis will not solve their own problems like those you have listed above but are ready to cry and lay down their lives for a people who regard them as being lowly sub-humans..........


they just need to open a daily web images site like getty images and see what its look like in our country daily life 

ye hamary sab se bary sher ka haal hai or humy sari dunya ki fikker kha rahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iltutmish

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> ONLY Pakistanis feel the pain of other Muslims. Other Muslims don't give a damn about Pakistan or Pakistanis...............


This is one of the reason why I truely love Pakistanis. Without Pakistan nobody would even use the word UMMAH anymore.

BUT
We are also obliged to look after ourselves. If you are obese, don’t give health advise. If you were married 23 times in your life don’t advise newly weds how to have a successful marriage! And Pakistan is in the Same Situation. We must help ourselves then we can go out and help other Muslims too. This ummah socialism (Pakistan sents troops, Arabs do nothing...) killed us and we must abstain from the notion that somebody will come and save us. 

Pakistan First!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Imran Khan said:


> they just need to open a daily web images site like getty images and see what its look like in our country daily life
> 
> ye hamary sab se bary sher ka haal hai or humy sari dunya ki fikker kha rahi hai



Imran bhai, you’re the geezer with the orange hat?


----------



## Imran Khan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Which is why we should NEVER EVER involve ourselves in situations which have got NOTHING to do with us.


per humy ko islam ka qilla banny ka chaska laga hai uska kya hoga?

damn those whom poisoned us with this extremism and fake ummah if they make us crazy of economy today we were in G9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

*Tel Aviv municipality lit with the colors of the UAE flag*
Ynet|
Published: 08.13.20 , 21:22

The Tel Aviv municipality on Thursday lit up with the colors of the flag of the UAE following the announcement on the forging or relations between Israel and the Gulf state.
Mayor Ron Huldai said he congratulates the prime minister on the achievement and as well as his halting plans to annex parts of the West bank.
"Those are two very important moves that contribute to the security of Israel," he said.

https://www.ynetnews.com/article/B10lVbQfw

*Bahrain welcomes UAE, Israel deal -report*
Ynet|
Updated: 08.13.20 , 21:29

Bahrain says the deal between the agreement between Israel and the UAE to establish ties will strengthen the chances of peace in the Middle East - Al Arabiya television reports.
First published: 20:24 , 08.13.20
https://www.ynetnews.com/article/HycEPlQMD


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Once again the Arab brotherhood has shown their true colors


Jordan
Egypt
UAE

In short term it risks the Data of Pakistanis in UAE, Financial Data information leaking and who knows even Mosad may setup a Spy network in UAE

If Pakistan had approached and did same , the whole Arab world would have branded Pakistan in negative tone


OIC summit in Malaysia talking about Kashmir is a problem for our friends in Middle East but out of blue love of Israel is shocking development


And the new word of war against Turkey is anyone surprised ?

Is Pakistan against Jews no ..we have had a principle stance in solution of Palestinian issue and after that all peace is on table

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

*Kushner on Israel UAE deal, more countries to follow*

Reuters|
Published: 08.13.20 , 21:03

President Donald Trump's son-in-law and close adviser Jared Kushner said that following the agreement reached between Israel and the UAE to forge diplomatic relations the Gulf state has now become one of American's closes allies in the Mid-East.
Kushner said the UAE had decided to take the step in order to stop Israel from what it saw as a provocative step of annexing parts of the West Bank.
The Trump aid said there would now be efforts to resume discussions with several other countries to reach similar deals.
"There is a good chance that another country could make a deal with Israel in the coming days.

https://www.ynetnews.com/article/HyfVe11mzv

*PM: More Arab countries will follow UAE and forge relations with Israel*

https://www.ynetnews.com/article/H11pHg7Gv


----------



## Imran Khan

Dalit said:


> Imran bhai, you’re the geezer with the orange hat?


no dear i wear this hat these days on sun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

hussain0216 said:


> To be fair I hate them too
> 
> There is a reason why multiple societies have butchered Jews and wanted them dead and buried
> 
> They are a despicable people, whilst I am always concerned about Pakistani interests first, their is something about Jew behaviour in Palestine that has BOTH made me hate them with a passion and understand why multiple societies have attempted to burn them up like animals
> 
> 
> 
> I am in no way inclined to personally attack or hurt anyone unless in self defence
> 
> 
> But when it comes to Jews I am looking at how these relations could possibly tie Israel down
> 
> The biggest weapon against them is the Palestinians population


that's just racist


----------



## DavidSling

*Egypt's Sisi welcomes UAE-Israel deal and halt to annexation*

Reuters|
Published: 08.13.20 , 19:22

Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi welcomed on Thursday an agreement between the United Arab Emirates and Israel on normalizing ties that includes an Israeli agreement to halt further annexation of Palestinian lands.
"I followed with interest and appreciation the joint statement between the United States, United Arab Emirates and Israel to halt the Israeli annexation of Palestinian lands and taking steps to bring peace in the Middle East," Sisi said on Twitter.
"I value the efforts of those in charge of the deal to achieve prosperity and stability for our region."

https://www.ynetnews.com/article/r1BKu1XMv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

'May you never experience the agony of having your country stolen; may you never feel the pain of living in captivity under occupation; may you never witness the demolition of your home or murder of your loved ones. May you never be sold out by your "friends."'

Twitter post by Hanan Ashrawi, Palestinian spokesperson.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DavidSling

jamal18 said:


> 'May you never experience the agony of having your country stolen; may you never feel the pain of living in captivity under occupation; may you never witness the demolition of your home or murder of your loved ones. May you never be sold out by your "friends."'
> 
> Twitter post by Hanan Ashrawi, Palestinian spokesperson.


May you never feel like initiating a war and losing it


----------



## jamal18

DavidSling said:


> May you never feel like initiating a war and losing it



The Zionists are on Palestinian land, it is they who initiated the conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> So, just in case it wasn't clear, if the GCC can't be bothered to care about fellow Arab Palestinians under Israeli occupation, you know that they're going to care even less about the non-Arabs in Indian Illegally Occupied J&K.


It's all about the money. GCC is taking a huge dip financially and they need everything they can grasp on to stay afloat. Even if it means becoming chums with the Israelis. Not that they weren't before as I remember Mossad killed a Hamas leader in Dubai lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Khan vilatey said:


> Should Pakistan normalize relationships with Israel?
> 
> KV


No politician would dare. The decision would be too unpopular with the public.


----------



## maithil

Good news for the region. Strategic move by Israel. Having good relations with Arab neighbors will help their national security as well as financial sector. Arab nations will get access to superior Israeli technology in military and civil domain. In future Israel might also provide a certain strategic envelope to GCC against common foe.

Let us take a moment to remember former Sultan of Oman Qaboos, whose sane advise pushed important people to start thinking in this direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

hussain0216 said:


> To be fair I hate them too
> 
> There is a reason why multiple societies have butchered Jews and wanted them dead and buried
> 
> They are a despicable people, whilst I am always concerned about Pakistani interests first, their is something about Jew behaviour in Palestine that has BOTH made me hate them with a passion and understand why multiple societies have attempted to burn them up like animals
> 
> 
> 
> I am in no way inclined to personally attack or hurt anyone unless in self defence
> 
> 
> But when it comes to Jews I am looking at how these relations could possibly tie Israel down
> 
> The biggest weapon against them is the Palestinians population


Says who!. You are truly a racist and a bigot.

It is very easy for minorities to be victimised; this includes muslims as well. 

What have I done to you? I can easily stand up and call Muslims the same too given what I have seen in Darfur and Yemen. But I know what is a state policy is not reflective of a religion. 

If you really hate jews - then fine, learn to hate the Torah and the prophets before too. You cannot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maithil

Palestinians never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity. They are never going to make any deal with Israel. Sticking to maximalist position wears down friends as well.This was bound to happen.

Hope sanity prevails among Palestinian leadership and they try to find best way forward for their population.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

If Arab Leadership of Today Continues on the Course they have chosen they will meet a Similar fate to Hashemite royal family of Iraq soon enough.(14th July Revolution).

When asked why he killed them Captain Abdul Sattar Sabaa Al-Ibousi the commander responsible for their Death said:

*"all I did was remember Palestine, and the trigger on the machine-gun just set itself off"*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamal18

Dr. Strangelove said:


> If Arab Leadership of Today Continues on the Course they have chosen they will meet a Similar fate to Hashemite royal family of Iraq soon enough.(14th July Revolution).
> 
> When asked why he killed them Captain Abdul Sattar Sabaa Al-Ibousi the commander responsible for their Death said:
> 
> *"all I did was remember Palestine, and the trigger on the machine-gun just set itself off"*



I take it the US isn't demanding democracy in the UAE?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Saudia-UAE are very close


However I do see some anti Mohammad bin salman, development in western media simultaneously something brewing in canada
Same time time there were rumors of Pakistan-Saudi Rift (100% fake story)
Same time there are news of Turkey - Egypt rift
The Anti Iran news are of course always in the mix
Then there were these social media circulation that Beirut wants French to take over it

Seems like some plot to setup another IRAQ-Iran like situation in region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robbie

Glad to see two major parters of India - UAE & Israel - recognize and normalize their relationship.

Hope to see both countries prosper more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

This is the top of the iceberg, look what jews saying. We stop annexion for now, believe me MBS and MBZ did accept what Amreeca have forced them, this will slowly pushed. So the Arab stomach can handle it...

What was it? The peace of the century?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

maithil said:


> Palestinians never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity. They are never going to make any deal with Israel. Sticking to maximalist position wears down friends as well.This was bound to happen.
> 
> Hope sanity prevails among Palestinian leadership and they try to find best way forward for their population.


let's snatch away all Indian land then ask them to make a deal. let us see how these advisors take it. and see how much sanity they show to the usurper of their homeland. It is very easy to advise others when you out and enjoying luxuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

Khan vilatey said:


> Should Pakistan normalize relationships with Israel?
> 
> KV


Not until a comprehensive deal is made with the Palestinians and the Palestinians are compensated for the injustice they have suffered. This is really the beginning of the end of Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

DavidSling said:


> that's just racist





denel said:


> Says who!. You are truly a racist and a bigot.
> 
> It is very easy for minorities to be victimised; this includes muslims as well.
> 
> What have I done to you? I can easily stand up and call Muslims the same too given what I have seen in Darfur and Yemen. But I know what is a state policy is not reflective of a religion.
> 
> If you really hate jews - then fine, learn to hate the Torah and the prophets before too. You cannot.





Whoah whoa whoa!!!!!!!!

Of course it is, what did you think was going to happen

The situation in Palestine was so incendiary that it would create deep seated and lasting hatred

These decisions by corrupt Arab despots dosent really Change the situation on the ground where actions and injustice in Palestine is seen on a daily basis and has created incredible hatred

*Remember this power always changes and time always marches on and you will have to hope that Israeli power and oppression is eternal because if you dip
If you slip up even once you will have to pay for what you have done*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

rip uae

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

hussain0216 said:


> To be fair I hate them too
> 
> There is a reason why multiple societies have butchered Jews and wanted them dead and buried
> 
> They are a despicable people, whilst I am always concerned about Pakistani interests first, their is something about Jew behaviour in Palestine that has BOTH made me hate them with a passion and understand why multiple societies have attempted to burn them up like animals
> 
> 
> 
> I am in no way inclined to personally attack or hurt anyone unless in self defence
> 
> 
> But when it comes to Jews I am looking at how these relations could possibly tie Israel down
> 
> The biggest weapon against them is the Palestinians population



You should appeal mods. This negative rating is unwarranted.

It is obvious that you mean Zionists and proto-Zionists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

Agha Sher said:


> UAE is unworthy of independence. KSA should seize it and hang all of it fake princes and emirs.


UAE is doing it in full consultation and agreement with Saudis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agha Sher

The Accountant said:


> UAE is doing it in full consultation and agreement with Saudis



Probably..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xone

these Arabs have lost sanity to think of justice for Palestinians, all that matters more for them to protect their own neck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan vilatey

This may help us reduce some international pressure and maybe buy some technology in the process. Getting off ftaf grey list could be a condition 

kv


----------



## AbuzarIlyas

UAE, KSA and all wahabi entities except Qatar are on one page regarding Israel. The voices raised in Pakistan in favor of diplomatic relations with Israel should know that we had very good relations with US throughout the time but still we got soyabeans instead of F-16s after their need was fulfilled.

Instead of falling for the propaganda of israelis and their stooges in Pakistan. We should follow the agenda of ghairat which our beloved Quaid e Azam gave us. Don't even think... Meanwhile the halt to annexation and bla bla bla is just for public consumption. Everything will remain same on ground. Read it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan vilatey

I know we are emotional about this but keeping our enemies closer is an old Atige


----------



## maithil

Xone said:


> let's snatch away all Indian land then ask them to make a deal. let us see how these advisors take it. and see how much sanity they show to the usurper of their homeland. It is very easy to advise others when you out and enjoying luxuries.



Palestinians were given multiple opportunities and presented with many options but they stuck to maximalist position. Now they are left with this scenario.


----------



## SQ8

Recognition and trade of states with enmity was present from the inception of Islam all the way to the Ottoman Caliphate.

This trend of isolation is a result of muslim insecurities after losing most of their status as leaders of world powers. Pakistan is befuddled with the legacy of the Khilafat movement and Arab -Israeli conflict. Oddly, those countries that have had actual conflicts with Israel now not only recognize but train with them, and are consequently much more able to influence the rights of Palestinians - while Pakistan simply suffers from thinking itself as the next Bani Israel so the only one responsible for maintaining some romantic principle.

But that is a larger issue of an ignorant population and less of state direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

AbuzarIlyas said:


> Instead of falling for the propaganda of israelis and their stooges in Pakistan. We should follow the agenda of ghairat which our beloved Quaid e Azam gave us. Don't even think


exactly that is the right way for Pakistan to stand for downtrodden. UAE would be under pressure from America

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

AbuzarIlyas said:


> UAE, KSA and all wahabi entities except Qatar are on one page regarding Israel.


Do you know that Qatar is paying Hamas to not attack Israel? 

https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...-strip-hamas-el-emadi-mossad-yossi-cohen.html

https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/07/24/qatar-set-to-deliver-another-10-million-to-gaza-envoy-says/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan vilatey

I feel for the suffering of the Palestine but Israel is a reality. What possible benefit do we get by not accepting their existence. We could probably do more by accepting Israel, as in humanitarian aid and influence then we ever could by acting as a naraz sajna

by accepting we would reduce the Supply of arms and technology to our Nebiour and we could get some arms as well. We could get agricultural technology to be used in our deserts .... and so much more 

kv


----------



## Xone

maithil said:


> Palestinians were given multiple opportunities and presented with many options but they stuck to maximalist position. Now they are left with this scenario


Israel availed every opportunity to buy more time, to annexed more area only. how could you accept any option with a twisted arm. Israel is butchering them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wali87

Chalo at least the cat is out of the bag now. Khul ke saamne toh aye. After about half a century of hypocrisy

It was quite evident from their posturing tho atleast from the past 15 year. The way the UAE always opts for India over Pakistan and Israel over Palestine. The ruling class there does not recognise the Muslim bond or anything. Infact they appear to be ruthless capitalists.
We helped them build their country, their economy, their airline.
There’s a saying in Urdu which applies here
Jis pe ehsaan kar uske shar se dar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damm1t

UAE made it official. An official puppet now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dani191

damm1t said:


> UAE made it official. An official puppet now.


why turkey have relation with us?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

maithil said:


> Palestinians were given multiple opportunities and presented with many options but they stuck to maximalist position. Now they are left with this scenario.


To what, accept occupation and subjugation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Another thread merged with this one.


----------



## damm1t

dani191 said:


> why turkey have relation with us?



Keep friends close but enemies closer.


----------



## LeGenD

damm1t said:


> UAE made it official. An official puppet now.


Ahem: https://www.embassypages.com/israel-embassy-ankara-turkey


----------



## damm1t

LeGenD said:


> Ahem: https://www.embassypages.com/israel-embassy-ankara-turkey



I won't discuss 70 years ago's government decision right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

khansaheeb said:


> Not until a comprehensive deal is made with the Palestinians and the Palestinians are compensated for the injustice they have suffered. This is really the beginning of the end of Israel.


palestinans want jihad forever so whats your choice now . they already missed 100 peace deals . at that time israel want some give and take now israel only want to take .


----------



## kingQamaR

Have the Saudis responded released any press briefings on this story yet?


----------



## Xone

Imran Khan said:


> palestinans want jihad forever so whats your choice now . they already missed 100 peace deals . at that time israel want some give and take now israel only want to take .


Perhaps they have nothing to lose. Israel has cordoned off all Palestinian areas with barbed wire and checkpoints , Palestinians are treated like sheep herd, Gaza looks like a big prison where they are suffering in hands of inhuman jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Accountant

SQ8 said:


> Recognition and trade of states with enmity was present from the inception of Islam all the way to the Ottoman Caliphate.
> 
> This trend of isolation is a result of muslim insecurities after losing most of their status as leaders of world powers. Pakistan is befuddled with the legacy of the Khilafat movement and Arab -Israeli conflict. Oddly, those countries that have had actual conflicts with Israel now not only recognize but train with them, and are consequently much more able to influence the rights of Palestinians - while Pakistan simply suffers from thinking itself as the next Bani Israel so the only one responsible for maintaining some romantic principle.
> 
> But that is a larger issue of an ignorant population and less of state direction.



We consider Israel as a muslim majority land to be owned by muslims. If i agree with your statement than whats the problem in recognition of indian occupied kashmir. Both r similar cases with similar time period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

denel said:


> Says who!. You are truly a racist and a bigot.
> 
> It is very easy for minorities to be victimised; this includes muslims as well.
> 
> What have I done to you? I can easily stand up and call Muslims the same too given what I have seen in Darfur and Yemen. But I know what is a state policy is not reflective of a religion.
> 
> If you really hate jews - then fine, learn to hate the Torah and the prophets before too. You cannot.


the most ironic and bayghairat part is (Google bayghairat ) : he hates jews whereas he himself is a minority muslim who lives lives in a majority christian country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Imran Khan said:


> they just need to open a daily web images site like getty images and see what its look like in our country daily life
> 
> ye hamary sab se bary sher ka haal hai or humy sari dunya ki fikker kha rahi hai








So these people above are going to now save the Palestinians and the Arabs...........................


----------



## PeaceGen

Breaking down the Israel-UAE agreement, and why Iran may be the reason for diplomatic ties
Following the announcement that Israel and the United Arab Emirates have agreed to establish diplomatic ties, NBC News' Ayman Mohyeldin breaks down why it is symbolically an "important day" and why Iran could be the real reason behind the agreement.
Read more

Local : 2020-08-13(Thursday) 17:40:36
Found via nicer.app/news

this might make for interesting reading, so i thought i'd post it here..


----------



## Khan vilatey

damm1t said:


> UAE made it official. An official puppet now.



So is turkey a puppet, Egypt , China and every county that has diplomatic relations. This makes no sense

kv


----------



## Imran Khan

Xone said:


> Perhaps they have nothing to lose. Israel has cordoned off all Palestinian areas with barbed wire and checkpoints , Palestinians are treated like sheep herd, Gaza looks like a big prison where they are suffering in hands of inhuman jews.


80s was best time for them if they agreed half half that time today they have best times . but they were dreaming to kick out jew for all over and they were wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maithil

With UAE recognizing Israel, two major Muslim countries will have formal relationship with Israel . First Turkey and now UAE. Whole GCC should follow soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeaceGen

i think it's also very good news that the annexation of Palestinian territory is now postponed, seemingly indefinitely..


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Iltutmish said:


> This is one of the reason why I truely love Pakistanis. Without Pakistan nobody would even use the word UMMAH anymore.
> 
> BUT
> We are also obliged to look after ourselves. If you are obese, don’t give health advise. If you were married 23 times in your life don’t advise newly weds how to have a successful marriage! And Pakistan is in the Same Situation. We must help ourselves then we can go out and help other Muslims too. This ummah socialism (Pakistan sents troops, Arabs do nothing...) killed us and we must abstain from the notion that somebody will come and save us.
> 
> Pakistan First!







EXACTLY!

The good news is that a lot of Pakistanis are now coming round to this way of thinking. The "Ummah" movement in Pakistan and amongst the Pakistani global diaspora, is now thankfully dying out. It is nowhere near as strong as it was some 10-25 years ago. This thinking nearly devastated Pakistan.


----------



## Xone

Imran Khan said:


> 80s was best time for them if they agreed half half that time today they have best times . but they were dreaming to kick out jew for all over and they were wrong


yeah but if you remember Israel murdered Yasir PLO leader , it only bought more time to annihilate more Muslims and occupy further areas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

Khan vilatey said:


> So is turkey a puppet, Egypt , China and every county that has diplomatic relations. This makes no sense
> 
> kv


China has no dispute with Israel.

Read history of turkey and egypt. Yes both were puppets. Specially turkey it was even a nato member. It is only recently turkey has broken the traditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Iran . What makes them afraid of you so much ? 

I have an Iranian friend who I will distribute sweets to today on this joyous occasion .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Imran Khan said:


> per humy ko islam ka qilla banny ka chaska laga hai uska kya hoga?
> 
> damn those whom poisoned us with this extremism and fake ummah if they make us crazy of economy today we were in G9






EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........................Anyway, I don't even know why Pakistanis even bother about the "Ummah" when they hardly follow Islam properly anyway...........................

Apart from Pakistanis, EVERY OTHER NATION only cares about their own interests, economy and prosperity. It's about time Pakistanis started to do the same. If we don't then in 10-20 years time, Afghanistan, Ethiopia, Somalia, the Congo, Liberia and Haiti will look like heaven compared to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

LeGenD said:


> Do you know that Qatar is paying Hamas to not attack Israel?
> 
> https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...-strip-hamas-el-emadi-mossad-yossi-cohen.html
> 
> https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/07/24/qatar-set-to-deliver-another-10-million-to-gaza-envoy-says/


Some more interesting news on Qatars U-Turn 

*GCC Unites to Seek UN Extension of Iran Arms Embargo*
*6 Gulf Arab countries back extending UN arms embargo on Iran*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Xone said:


> Perhaps they have nothing to lose. Israel has cordoned off all Palestinian areas with barbed wire and checkpoints , Palestinians are treated like sheep herd, Gaza looks like a big prison where they are suffering in hands of inhuman jews.








Did you know the average Palestinian is more richer, healthier and has a better quality of life than the average Pakistani? With the way things are going it may not be long before Somalia, Afghanistan, Ethiopia, Liberia, the Congo and Haiti overtake Pakistan. Pakistan and Pakistanis have FAR BIGGER things to worry about than other peoples' problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khan vilatey

Xone said:


> yeah but if you remember Israel murdered Yasir PLO leader , it only bought more time to annihilate more Muslims and occupy further areas



this is a complete fabrication. He died because of his health. It was never in Israel’s interest to do anything with yasir Arafat. But we have not forgotten how yasir Arafat turned against the jordon who had given his people refuge and our general zia fought and defeated the pla and drove them out. Please read your history

it was the iserali’s that supplied the weapons that allowed Pakistan to defeat USSR in Afghanistan. Know your history

kv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> The good news is that a lot of Pakistanis are now coming round to this way of thinking. The "Ummah" movement in Pakistan and amongst the Pakistani global diaspora, is now thankfully dying out. It is nowhere near as strong as it was some 10-25 years ago. This thinking nearly devastated Pakistan.


its too slow do you see anyone burning tired blocking roads and destroying country in UAE today ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Did you know the average Palestinian is more richer, healthier and has a better quality of life than the average Pakistani? With the way things are going it may not be long before Somalia, Afghanistan, Ethiopia, Liberia, the Congo and Haiti overtake Pakistan. Pakistan and Pakistanis have FAR BIGGER things to worry about than other peoples' problems.


bakhsoo aik mulk ka name hai or is bakhsoo ko samjhana bhut mushkil kam hai 


gdp per capita palestine - 3198$
gdp per capita bakshoo - 1482$

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Xone said:


> yeah but if you remember Israel murdered Yasir PLO leader , it only bought more time to annihilate more Muslims and occupy further areas


no one kill him he was too old to live 
75 years is good age to live a life 
1929–2004

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293678243552395264
Meanwhile Iranian forces, including two ships and an Iranian Sea King helicopter, overtook and boarded a ship called the Wila," the US Central Command said 

Wila was anchored near the *United Arab Emirates port of Khor Fakkan

Iran is not easy .....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Imran Khan said:


> its too slow do you see anyone burning tired blocking roads and destroying country in UAE today ?





Only Pakistani retards who want to be die for people who look down on them do that. The UAE Arabs and even the Palestinians are enjoying a high standard of living while our people are crying for them whilst living in some of the most impoverished conditions on earth. In all seriousness, if we Pakistanis are not too careful then even the Afghans, Somalians, the Congolese, Ethiopians, Liberians and Haitians will seriously overtake us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan vilatey

Let’s stop beating around the bush and ask some real questions 

1) I believe Pakistan has the right to defend itself and when the Indians shell us across the LOC we respond with our own artillery. In the same way Israel defends their territory against Palestinians who have their own lands now but refuse to accept their country as they want Jerusalem as well. Do we support this, is it worth More Jewish and Muslim blood ?

2) why is it that we do not accept Israel and have diplomatic ties? We can learn so much from them? 

3) turkey, China, Jordan , Egypt, uae and Saudi (tacitly) have accepted iseral why are we more loyal than the king

4) who is your real enemy ahely kitab Isreal that believes in the same God as you. Or the pagan Indian?

kv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Imran Khan said:


> bakhsoo aik mulk ka name hai or is bakhsoo ko samjhana bhut mushkil kam hai
> 
> 
> gdp per capita palestine - 3198$
> gdp per capita bakshoo - 1482$








...............................The average Palestinian is more than twice as rich as the average Pakistani yet some of them want to die for the Palestinians................................Some of our people are the most retarded people on earth.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

A QUICK QUESTION TO EVERYONE:


Apart from Pakistanis, do ANY OTHER Muslims care about the UAE signing a peace and diplomatic accord with the Israelis?......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xone

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Did you know the average Palestinian is more richer, healthier and has a better quality of life than the average Pakistani? With the way things are going it may not be long before Somalia, Afghanistan, Ethiopia, Liberia, the Congo and Haiti overtake Pakistan. Pakistan and Pakistanis have FAR BIGGER things to worry about than other peoples' problems.


what do you think the recognition of Israel brings prosperity to Pakistan. NO way, they would love to destroy Pakistan, two options, to be toothless like Jordon to go against them, or to be strong enough to confront their offense. the choice is all yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan vilatey

Xone said:


> what do you think the recognition of Israel brings prosperity to Pakistan. NO way, they would love to destroy Pakistan, two options, to be toothless like Jordon to go against them, or to be strong enough to confront their offense. the choice is all yours.



have Egypt, Turkey, China, India, Jordan and UAE been destroyed ?

kv


----------



## denel

pak-marine said:


> the most ironic and bayghairat part is (Google bayghairat ) : he hates jews whereas he himself is a minority muslim who lives lives in a majority christian country


That is correct. You know it is funny; he as a muslim has more rights to practise his faith there than his own country.

I am not kidding you. If you come here, it is the same, unfortunately at our local mosque, some of the jihadi lunatics came to spread hate; my friends stood up and told them to leave house of worship - they are not welcome to spread their hate. The most funny part - they were reminded that the mosque that they were in was designed for free by my uncle who was an orthodox jew!. The debate that happened around that was amazing but when the local muslim committee came to him. He was honoured and said he had never designed a mosque.

Here it still stands. Muslim cemetery in my city is in same compound as jewish graves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

Xone said:


> yeah but if you remember Israel murdered Yasir PLO leader , it only bought more time to annihilate more Muslims and occupy further areas


stop spreading nonsense.


----------



## Xone

see the answer in above lines, if you are ready to do away your military power like Jodon then ok. but even then you may be punished like Qaddafi


----------



## khansaheeb

Imran Khan said:


> palestinans want jihad forever so whats your choice now . they already missed 100 peace deals . at that time israel want some give and take now israel only want to take .


Who told you that, Fox news? "at that time israel want some give"?
Would you negotiate that is rightfully yours, your freedom , your property, your family and livelihood?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Its best time to accept Israel...
If arabs don't care why should non arabs care..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

UAE is literally the worst, most de-stablizing actor in the current Muslim world order. F*ck them to the core tbh..

They are literally on the wrong side of every conflict---Libya, Yemen, Israel-Palestine, Kashmir---you name it lol

Where is @Khafee?

UAE is working day and night to undermine Turkey as well. Hope Iran teaches them a lesson

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xeuss

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> A QUICK QUESTION TO EVERYONE:
> 
> 
> Apart from Pakistanis, do ANY OTHER Muslims care about the UAE signing a peace and diplomatic accord with the Israelis?......................



Mixed feelings primarily because UAE should have extracted more concessions for the Palestinians from the Israelis for normalizing relations. But then again, these are the Emirati royals...what do you expect? Also, considering that UAE and Israel had deep relations for at least a decade, this is simply bringing out in the open what was happening behind closed doors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

hussain0216 said:


> Whoah whoa whoa!!!!!!!!
> 
> Of course it is, what did you think was going to happen
> 
> The situation in Palestine was so incendiary that it would create deep seated and lasting hatred
> 
> These decisions by corrupt Arab despots dosent really Change the situation on the ground where actions and injustice in Palestine is seen on a daily basis and has created incredible hatred
> 
> *Remember this power always changes and time always marches on and you will have to hope that Israeli power and oppression is eternal because if you dip
> If you slip up even once you will have to pay for what you have done*



Pal - frankly, I support palestinian state as most jews do; it is the zionists with their evangalical compadres who want to bring the world's end by expanding the state of Isreal. If you want to take it up; take it up with the powers are behind it; it is not us.

Most of us support palestinian rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Xone said:


> what do you think the recognition of Israel brings prosperity to Pakistan. NO way, they would love to destroy Pakistan, two options, to be toothless like Jordon to go against them, or to be strong enough to confront their offense. the choice is all yours.








Personally, I do not believe that Pakistan should have relations with Israel. Neither should we be their enemies. They have NEVER done anything to us and we have never done anything to them. The reason why I don't want relations with Israel is not because of religious reasons or because of the Palestinian issue but BECAUSE Pakistan gains NOTHING by having relations with Israel. The biggest problems facing Pakistan are the economy, corruption, poverty and the failure to persue excellence in ALL fields. Solving all these problems is the BIGGEST challenge that Pakistan and ALL Pakistanis should be addressing. Not the problems in far off lands that have got NOTHING to do with us. Having relations with Israel changes NONE of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cookie Monster

Paul2 said:


> To me, there were always some seemed similarity in between Israelis, and the Gulf Arabs. Some peculiar similarity, and randomness in the head.


Well technically they are cousins...
...their lineage is traced from the two sons of Prophet Abraham(AS). The Jewish ppl are the descendants of the second son who was Prophet Isaac(AS) and the Arabs are descendants of the first son who was Prophet Ismael(AS).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xone

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Personally, I do not believe that Pakistan should have relations with Israel. Neither should we be there enemies.


Pakistan is not Israel enemy, but do not expect same from Israel for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

Alithemoor1 said:


> LOL Turkey has never fought Israel.



LOL WHAT A HYPOCRITE 

What do you want to lecture us where are you from? Planet ignorance? Tell me my ultra well educated laughing friend.. If you know that turkey has good relations with Israel than how can it be that you with such a funny Mentality have no clue about the why... 

Or you have a clue but it does not fit your nose?.... 

Tell me if Israel is such good to us Turks and helped us building defence sector or selling us products or that we sell them water or have good jobs in the constructing industry and how you with your own fingers wrote we did not have a war or fight with them

Why should we fight them? Because what? Can you hyper intelligent funny guy tell me the reason you assume us to fight with them? Or be mad about them? After all the good? Because we have now a little dispute because we backed some balis? This is the whole reason why we have bad relations at all 

Israel did not take a single inch or the weight of a mosquitoes wing from our lands 

But I see some arabs had been beaten down because Israel did the same arabs did to Turks.. So if you can calculate 1+1 than do us a little favor and keep going on and see the whole picture otherwise it sounds idiotic.. We are no arabs we have no land dispute with Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Cookie Monster said:


> Well technically they are cousins...
> ...their lineage is traced from the two sons of Prophet Abraham(AS). The Jewish ppl are the descendants of the second son who was Prophet Isaac(AS) and the Arabs are descendants of the first son who was Prophet Ismael(AS).







So the Israeli/Palestinian conflict is a family feud. Us Pakistanis need to keep out of this then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

Imran Khan said:


> 80s was best time for them if they agreed half half that time today they have best times . but they were dreaming to kick out jew for all over and they were wrong


They were given everything on a plate but rabin got assisnated, then PLO/Hamas decided to fight each other out. The rest is anals of history. If there is blame it is purely on the palestinians

Frankly when i speak to a lot of palestinians - they have no hope either under PLO or hamas. Best case scenario - it becomes a federation but that wont happen as we will see bantustans all over again.


----------



## Cookie Monster

denel said:


> Pal - frankly, I support palestinian state as most jews do; it is the zionists with their evangalical compadres who want to bring the world's end by expanding the state of Isreal. If you want to take it up; take it up with the powers are behind it; it is not us.
> 
> Most of us support palestinian rights.


IMO it is too much to ask for to remove Israeli ppl from there and restore Palestine as it was before creation of the modern Israel state.

This would again mean unrest, war, and innocent ppl will suffer again(whether Palestinians or Israelis or Arabs of surrounding countries). Instead some effort should be made for peace...and the previous and original agreement of 55/45 should be proposed to Palestinians and Israel should accept rather than being hungry for more territory. Either one extreme(to eliminate the Israeli state and create Palestine) or the other(to eliminate Palestine and Israel takes over) will lead to continuous instability and war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robbie

maithil said:


> With UAE recognizing Israel, two major Muslim countries will have formal relationship with Israel . First Turkey and now UAE. Whole GCC should follow soon.


There is a huge difference between the two - UAE is far more important than Turkey. 

Though Turkey is a Muslim majority country, no other significant country takes their lead from Turkey or is influenced by Turkey.

On the other hand with UAE, you know you are getting the entire Middle East power bloc as a packaged deal including the most important Muslim country in the world - KSA.


----------



## Cookie Monster

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So the Israeli/Palestinian conflict is a family feud. Us Pakistanis need to keep out of this then.


It is more a religious feud than a family feud. It just so happens to be that they are related genetically...but the feud stems from religious reasons.

The only issue I see is the tyrannical and greedy nature of the Israeli government. For example their recent plan to take over Palestinian territory and expanding into Golan Heights, etc. Long ago when Muslims held control...Jewish ppl were allowed to live peacefully in modern day Israel. There are no issues of the ppl living there...it's the Israeli government whose policies are unacceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cookie Monster

denel said:


> They were given everything on a plate but rabin got assisnated, then PLO/Hamas decided to fight each other out. The rest is *anals* of history. If there is blame it is purely on the palestinians
> 
> Frankly when i speak to a lot of palestinians - they have no hope either under PLO or hamas. Best case scenario - it becomes a federation but that wont happen as we will see bantustans all over again.


Sir it's "annals" of history. The other choice makes it a very different meaning...one I would rather not think about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

The secret marriage was finally made public by the US president. Kushner did a great job.

Good luck then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saho

UAE has made a lot of enemies in the region since their intervention in Yemen and Libya so it makes sense why they did this to piss them off and distance themselves away from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

JonAsad said:


> Its best time to accept Israel...
> If arabs don't care why should non arabs care..


of course, we should damn care about it.but what benefits it will bring to us to be an Israel ally? will Israel stand with us against India or America?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## appliedfor

Because Pakistan will rule in Muslim World. InshahAllah 

As per Allama Iqbal,

Mir e Arab ko aii thandiii hawa gahan se... meraa watan vohi ha... mera watan vohii ha..



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........................Anyway, I don't even know why Pakistanis even bother about the "Ummah" when they hardly follow Islam properly anyway...........................
> 
> Apart from Pakistanis, EVERY OTHER NATION only cares about their own interests, economy and prosperity. It's about time Pakistanis started to do the same. If we don't then in 10-20 years time, Afghanistan, Ethiopia, Somalia, the Congo, Liberia and Haiti will look like heaven compared to Pakistan.


Because Pakistan will rule the Muslim World. InshahAllah 

As per Allama Iqbal,

Mir e Arab ko aii thandiii hawa gahan se... meraa watan vohi ha... mera watan vohii ha..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Trump says UAE and Israel to normalize relations in deal that pauses West Bank annexations*

*Key Points*

President Donald Trump on Thursday announced that the United Arab Emirates and Israel agreed to establish normal diplomatic relations in a development that will put on pause Israel’s efforts to annex parts of the West Bank claimed by Palestinians.
The president released a joint statement from the two countries and the United States on Twitter announcing the move. Leaders of the three countries spoke earlier in the day, according to the statement.

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates — President Donald Trump on Thursday announced that the United Arab Emirates and Israel agreed to establish normal diplomatic relations in a development that will put on pause Israel’s efforts to annex parts of the West Bank claimed by Palestinians.

The president released a joint statement from the two countries and the United States on Twitter announcing the move. Leaders of the three countries spoke earlier in the day, according to the statement. 

The news comes amid years of warming ties between the UAE and Israel, which until now have not had official diplomatic or trade relations.

The UAE, as with many Arab countries, has had an economic boycott against Israel since its founding and does not formally recognize it. But cooperation between the two on issues like security and the increasing frequency of unofficial meetings by leaders, often aided by Washington, have been widely reported for some time.

The deal makes the UAE the first Persian Gulf state to normalize ties with Israel and only the third Arab country, after Egypt and Jordan, to have open diplomatic ties to the country.






U.S. President Donald Trump receives applause after announcing that Israel and the United Arab Emirates have reached a peace deal that will lead to full normalization of diplomatic relations between the two Middle Eastern nations in an agreement that Trump helped broker, at White House in Washington, U.S., August 13, 2020.

Kevin Lemarque | Reuters

“HUGE breakthrough today! Historic Peace Agreement between our two GREAT friends, Israel and the United Arab Emirates!” Trump wrote in a post on Twitter.

The agreement is a foreign policy win for the president, who is behind in the polls against presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden ahead of November’s election.

Trump has made peace in the Middle East a signature element of his first term, though his administration had made little substantial progress.

Biden praised the agreement on Thursday without mentioning the Trump administration, saying it “builds on the efforts of multiple administrations to foster a broader Arab-Israeli opening.”

The UAE’s de facto ruler, Mohammed bin Zayed, in more muted language, described the breakthrough primarily as an agreement to stop any further annexation of Palestinian territories by Israel and to establish a “roadmap” toward a bilateral relationship.





U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo takes part in a meeting with Abu Dhabi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Zayed al-Nahyan in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates September 19, 2019.
Mandel Ngan | Reuters

“During a call with President Trump and Prime Minister Netanyahu, an agreement was reached to stop further Israeli annexation of Palestinian territories. The UAE and Israel also agreed to cooperation and setting a roadmap towards establishing a bilateral relationship,” bin Zayed tweeted.

According to the joint statement, Israel and the UAE also agreed to “expand and accelerate” cooperation on the development of a vaccine for Covid-19.

“Working together, these efforts will help save Muslim, Jewish, and Christian lives throughout the region,” the statement said.

In June, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu touted the cooperation on the vaccine as a sign of better ties between Israel and the UAE, though Emirati officials downplayed the development.

The vaccine cooperation agreement between Israel’s Aerospace Industries and Rafael with Abu Dhabi-based Group 42, was the latest indication of the increasingly rapid rapprochement between the two countries. The two also share a common adversary in Iran, and mutual regional security and commercial interests.

The move could pave the way for similar agreements with Gulf neighbors Saudi Arabia and Bahrain, according to Jessica Leyland, senior analyst for the Middle East and North Africa at political risk firm AKE International.

But it could also backfire on some of the leaders involved, and introduce renewed volatility in the Palestinian territories and states hosting large numbers of Palestinian refugees.





President Donald Trump and Israel’s Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu discuss a Middle East peace plan proposal during a joint news conference in the East Room of the White House in 
Washington, January 28, 2020. Brendan McDermid | Reuters

“Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu could lose political clout with his right-wing backers given the trade-off between the historic peace agreement and the suspension of West Bank annexation plans for now,” Leyland said.

“The agreement could trigger protests, particularly in Jordan, the West Bank and Gaza,” she added. “Threats could also be made against the UAE by Iran which have been navigating a fragile relationship since volatility in the Gulf hit highs in 2019.

“Nonetheless, establishing a relationship with its third Arab country is a huge step forward in normalizing regional security for Israel.”

_-- CNBC’s Natasha Turak reported from Dubai and Tucker Higgins reported from New York. _

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/13/tru...relations-west-bank-annexations-on-pause.html
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/13/tru...relations-west-bank-annexations-on-pause.html


----------



## Prince Kassad

This may be groundbreaking and definitely would give a boost to innovation , defense and software sector in UAE, AI superiority may fix the ENBD issue too


----------



## damm1t

Khan vilatey said:


> So is turkey a puppet, Egypt , China and every county that has diplomatic relations. This makes no sense
> 
> kv



You need to see my words at a larger perspective, it's not about forming relations between two countries. UAE is Israel's third hand in the region and unofficially works for Israel's benefits. Funding FETÖ to overthrow Erdoğan,
Funding and supporting coup in Egypt, trying Qatar out of game even planning to invade with Sa are some of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

denel said:


> Says who!. You are truly a racist and a bigot.
> 
> It is very easy for minorities to be victimised; this includes muslims as well.
> 
> What have I done to you? I can easily stand up and call Muslims the same too given what I have seen in Darfur and Yemen. But I know what is a state policy is not reflective of a religion.
> 
> If you really hate jews - then fine, learn to hate the Torah and the prophets before too. You cannot.



You guys know exactly what he means. Stop misrepresenting our Pakistani brothers.

It is against Islam to speak ill of prophets or Torah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

For your information.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293937118520258568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

appliedfor said:


> Because Pakistan will rule the Muslim World. InshahAllah
> 
> As per Allama Iqbal,
> 
> Mir e Arab ko aii thandiii hawa gahan se... meraa watan vohi ha... mera watan vohii ha..








We ain't ruling NOTHING. In fact we are getting more poorer and impoverished each day thanks to retarded religious delusions and fantasies. If Pakistan and Pakistanis are not too careful, Afghanistan, Ethiopia, Somalia, the Congo, Liberia and Haiti will surpass Pakistan. In case you don't know, Pakistan is one of the most poorest nations on earth. Saying Pakistan is going to rule the Muslim world is like saying Tajikstan is going to rule the whole of planet earth............

Pakistanis want prosperity and progress. We don't want other people's or problems nor do we want low IQ retarded logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

jamal18 said:


> For your information.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293937118520258568






Mashallah. What a glorious day for the "Ummah".............


----------



## Pakistansdefender

_NOBODY_ said:


> I know countless Alhel-e-Hadiths who hate the Arab governments. Haven't met any Pakistani Wahabi so I can't speak for them. As a son an Alhel-e-Hadith who has lived in KSA for 15 years, my hatred for Al Saud monarchs increases on daily basis. Any Alhel-e-Hadith who is supporting these regimes is ignorant and I can assure you that we aren't taught to like them.


I am also saying this as an ahl e hadees, deobandi or whatever myself. 
I belong to their group. All my fathers family is divided among them. 
I do not classify myself as a sect. But i do share the same views in short. 
But dear i am telling you from inside how big of arab bootlickers some of us are. Just like the shia lobbby is loyal to iran more then their own country and you see shia praising iran etc and vice versa. 
No problem with any sect. 
Just try to be mire loyal to your own country and celebrate our own culture rather then following arab culture. 
Being a muslim you dont have to adopt arabic culture. Islam doesnt represents or endorse a culture. Or tell you that a country and its citizen are leaders of ummah. 
Everyone can continue to follow their language, culture, food (shun only those that go against islam) and is ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293925353560461312

It didn’t long for Arab Monarchs to openly admit to being controlled by Zionists. They rather keep their grip on the throne then challenge US and their masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## damm1t



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SQ8

The Accountant said:


> We consider Israel as a muslim majority land to be owned by muslims. If i agree with your statement than whats the problem in recognition of indian occupied kashmir. Both r similar cases with similar time period.


Difference is that a Kashmiri muslim was always Kashmiri - an Israeli Jew likely was polish four generations ago.

The muslim narrative isn’t the starting point, it is the conclusion. We have tried the muslim narrative while the Khadim e Harmain Shareefain are sending billions next door.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ray02589

Saho said:


> UAE has made a lot of enemies in the region since their intervention in Yemen and Libya so it makes sense why they did this to piss them off and distance themselves away from them.



IMO this move is about survival on the part of UAE. The Beirut attack (and it was just that) scared the UAE which depends heavily on foreign tourism and a reputation for safety and peace. My guess is the US deep state threatened a similar fate to get over any remaining objections.

Ultimately this is about Western Jews maintaining their domination over the white race especially in US. It's not about tiny Israel. The white race were masters of this world for centuries and now they are completely blind to who rules over them. We Muslims recognize the Jews for who they are and they have been unable to penetrate our society and economy as they have the whites. That's why they send their white slaves to attack us directly, or in this case force us to respect them in front of the whites so whites don't get suspicious about the Jews' actions and character.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Good development.


----------



## zartosht

this was always the case with these american puppets.

where before they had to pretend to save face.

now its reached a point where they have calculated that they can be open Israeli allies without internal opposition. and they are probably right. zionist propaganda and their hatred of shias and Iran is very strong.

what this does though is give trump a "foreign policy victory" for his election campaign. and it takes the next zionist steps in officially getting universal recognition.

there is no such thing as arab solidarity. anyone who believes so is an absolute gullible fool.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pakistansdefender said:


> I am also saying this as an ahl e hadees, deobandi or whatever myself.
> I belong to their group. All my fathers family is divided among them.
> I do not classify myself as a sect. But i do share the same views in short.
> But dear i am telling you from inside how big of arab bootlickers some of us are. Just like the shia lobbby is loyal to iran more then their own country and you see shia praising iran etc and vice versa.
> No problem with any sect.
> Just try to be mire loyal to your own country and celebrate our own culture rather then following arab culture.
> Being a muslim you dont have to adopt arabic culture. Islam doesnt represents or endorse a culture. Or tell you that a country and its citizen are leaders of ummah.
> Everyone can continue to follow their language, culture, food (shun only those that go against islam) and is ok.






BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............................We need more Pakistanis like you..................the problems Pakistan and Pakistanis face are 10x far worst than what ANY of the Arabs or Palestinians are currently going through. Pakistanis need to be loyal to Pakistan ONLY. That's it. End of.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Let's see!
who from pakistani leadership will call to its real masters and will tell them כן אדונינו! אנו מקבלים את הכלל הגדול שלך!
wishfully not but,
if it happens that would be the day of the announced destruction of ideological state of Pakistan!
Hopefully it won't happen but if it happens no matter which pakistani leadership wil be doing that, it automactucly will become a traitor leadership in the eyes and the hearts and minds of 22 billion pakistanis and then it will become the duty of pakistani armed forces must aresst and hang that leader or leadership. 
no matter if it's one of them, or not! 
no power on earth can let pakistan bow down to greater Israel and its hidden children of Arabian gulf, but now it's clear to visit makah permission Wil be asked from Israel. the new ruler of Arabian dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............................We need more Pakistanis like you..................the problems Pakistan and Pakistanis face are 10x far worst than what ANY of the Arabs or Palestinians are currently going through. Pakistanis need to be loyal to Pakistan ONLY. That's it. End of.


If u aren't accepting greater Israel then u ill be attacked from all sides financially, militrky! Are you ready for that and is your leadership has that much ballz?
Or are you already wana bow down to the kingdom of greater Israel!
No matter who says what majority of 22 billion pakistanis will never accept it and no matter who's says what or create as many fake agenda based barratuce in favour of accepting Israel he ill be marked as the worst traitor in pakistan history!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

appliedfor said:


> Because Pakistan will rule the Muslim World. InshahAllah
> 
> As per Allama Iqbal,
> 
> Mir e Arab ko aii thandiii hawa gahan se... meraa watan vohi ha... mera watan vohii ha..


Friend... as per my esteemed hon. Iqbal. In shikwa God states 'your state is such even the jews are ashamed'. That was 100 years ago; it still remains today - where is the state of education - again read Shikwa - 'Education is common but not worthy of any merit'.

Please do not reference a revered poet like Iqbal who I love and cherish with hate.


----------



## Ceylal

Imran Khan said:


> most of weapons were taken by afghans from DRA and soviets themselves . if you carefully read afghan war history
> 
> please keep in mind *MOST*
> 
> although wiki is BS source of infoe but still it may help you
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_military_equipment_used_by_mujahideen_during_Soviet–Afghan_War


Not true! All the guns supplied by the ISI to Afghans came from Israel...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

batmannow said:


> If u aren't accepting greater Israel then u ill be attacked from all sides financially, militrky! Are you ready for that and is your leadership has that much ballz?
> Or are you already wana bow down to the kingdom of greater Israel!
> No matter who says what majority of 22 billion pakistanis will never accept it and no matter who's says what or create as many fake agenda based barratuce in favour of accepting Israel he ill be marked as the worst traitor in pakistan history!


Bull.


----------



## denel

Cookie Monster said:


> IMO it is too much to ask for to remove Israeli ppl from there and restore Palestine as it was before creation of the modern Israel state.
> 
> This would again mean unrest, war, and innocent ppl will suffer again(whether Palestinians or Israelis or Arabs of surrounding countries). Instead some effort should be made for peace...and the previous and original agreement of 55/45 should be proposed to Palestinians and Israel should accept rather than being hungry for more territory. Either one extreme(to eliminate the Israeli state and create Palestine) or the other(to eliminate Palestine and Israel takes over) will lead to continuous instability and war.


Correct - so such is a paradox. In my opinion, i see a complete assimmulation of Palestine as we know of it. As long as Palestinians are not treated as 3rd class citizens but as a equal citizen of Isreal, that is only way out which i see playing out in the long run.


----------



## denel

dBSPL said:


> The secret marriage was finally made public by the US president. Kushner did a great job.
> 
> Good luck then.


yes, vampire sil of Tit


----------



## TheImmortal

zartosht said:


> this was always the case with these american puppets.
> 
> where before they had to pretend to save face.
> 
> now its reached a point where they have calculated that they can be open Israeli allies without internal opposition. and they are probably right. zionist propaganda and their hatred of shias and Iran is very strong.
> 
> what this does though is give trump a "foreign policy victory" for his election campaign. and it takes the next zionist steps in officially getting universal recognition.
> 
> there is no such thing as arab solidarity. anyone who believes so is an absolute gullible fool.



Arabs have been backstabbing each other for centuries. Even with the gift of oil they still managed to get enslaved by the white man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........................Anyway, I don't even know why Pakistanis even bother about the "Ummah" when they hardly follow Islam properly anyway...........................
> 
> Apart from Pakistanis, EVERY OTHER NATION only cares about their own interests, economy and prosperity. It's about time Pakistanis started to do the same. If we don't then in 10-20 years time, Afghanistan, Ethiopia, Somalia, the Congo, Liberia and Haiti will look like heaven compared to Pakistan.


Correct, this myth of Ummah is bull. It is a past nostalgia of the past. Only in books it is relegated to. 

Unfortunately, I believe every country needs to put its interest and solely its interest first. 

What has Ummah kissing gotten Pak? From KSA will kisses ... Jihadi mentality, bloodshed, illiteracy to start off with.

Pak First should be the motto -- sorry i borrow from TiT .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

They had relations for years. Nothing is new except it is now open.
UAE is very pragmatic in benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

Shawnee said:


> They had relations for years. Nothing is new except it is now open.
> UAE is very pragmatic in benefits.


Yes they did, i met many isreali defence engineers over 10 yrs back there.


----------



## batmannow

Ceylal said:


> Not true! All the guns supplied by the ISI to Afghans came from Israel...


Actully ISI wasnt intersted where they been comming from?
as they been dleverd by uncle Sam's CIA but ISI made sure to give it to CHINESE BROTHERS and then make a copy of it which both China and Pakistan can use against situation like THIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot786b2

These petrol pump states will surely alliance with India in destruction tactics over Pakistan. Pakistanis will have to form alliance with Iran, Turkey and Malaysia to counter GCC Arab traitorous ways for Pakistani views of world.
It is better to understand these Arabs than repent later on our Muslim ummah views on Palestine to Kashmir.

Note : Isreal and u.a.e. formalized relations and hence Zionist agenda will be to bring further divide between Pakistan and Arabs oil states in which Pakistan wil have to form it's own group counter.
These Arabs will NEVER fight Isreal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

batmannow said:


> Actully pakistan has a secret power which can wipe these jew puppies outathis world? sitting in thier little sandy states and wipe them.from the face of world & Out forever?
> this is the time to say khush-amad Brother Iran while hotties to March abu Dhabi! Let's see how long Israel and usa can protect them???


pal ... what your language. 

If iran is that great, why do you not move there. Most iranians want to run away and when they leave, they start to drink like no ones' business and eat pork.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Ceylal said:


> Why a UAE/Israel peace agreement concerns Pakistan?


It's not just about UAE israel .its about the Israel UAE/SAUDIA india USA alliance that concerns Pakistan.



Ceylal said:


> Not true! All the guns supplied by the ISI to Afghans came from Israel...


Who told you that? Any reference? Even if any thing israeli came in it was via usa..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

denel said:


> Yes they did, i met many isreali defence engineers over 10 yrs back there.



“defense engineers”.....is that code for Mossad agents?


----------



## Cookie Monster

denel said:


> Correct - so such is a paradox. In my opinion, i see a complete assimmulation of Palestine as we know of it. As long as Palestinians are not treated as 3rd class citizens but as a equal citizen of Isreal, that is only way out which i see playing out in the long run.


Right and that's going to continue the conflict...bcuz in whatever capacity the Palestinians can resist...they will continue to do so.

And theologically speaking...that is foretold in Islam as one of the signs of Armageddon. The whole thing about anti Christ(Dajjal) and the second coming of Christ. So as was foretold...we see happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

Cookie Monster said:


> Right and that's going to continue the conflict...bcuz in whatever capacity the Palestinians can resist...they will continue to do so.
> 
> And theologically speaking...that is foretold in Islam as one of the signs of Armageddon. The whole thing about anti Christ(Dajjal) and the second coming of Christ. So as was foretold...we see happening.


Yes, that is also what these evangelists are pushing for. Those are real evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

TheImmortal said:


> “defense engineers”.....is that code for Mossad agents?


No - actual engineers. we were co-working on an major delivery.


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan said:


> when will pakistan wake up and follow own interests ? did UAE asked pakistan before recognizing Israel ? keep blindly folowing arabs you pakistanis will loss no one else.


Like Imran Khan said even if entire world recognizes Israel Pakistan won't until Palestinian state is created with Jerusalem as its capital. It's not an Arab issue, it's Islamic issue plain and simple. Also UAE won't achieve anything or get anything from this relationship just like Jordan and Egypt failed apart from few peanuts, they got nothing special in return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

denel said:


> Yes, that is also what these evangelists are pushing for. Those are real evil.



Evangelicals are the most perverted followers of the Christian religion -- I took comparative religion courses during University as it was required, these these clowns spoke as if they wanted a rapture right that second.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xyx007

Where is Saudi, are they coming next? Pakistan stand-alone in the entire world convey our message that we are not accepting any tyrant nation upon oppressed people. Today, as a Pakistani we have a full understanding how Amidst the fiercest persecution and abuse that the Muslims faced in the earliest Meccan period, the Prophet Muhammad ﷺ would stand without wavering and convey to his followers God’s promise of Islam spreading all over the world. Arab clearly traded Prophet Muhammad ﷺ teaching with worldly material gain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cookie Monster

denel said:


> Yes, that is also what these evangelists are pushing for. Those are real evil.


I was watching some Islamic scholar...give lecture(it was a video on YouTube...and I don't really know this Islamic scholar...so the credibility is not well established).

He was saying that he has travelled to US(met evangelicals there) and at other times and other locations has come into contact with Evangelical clergy...
...something related to debates/work pertaining to religion(bcuz Christianity and Islam share a great deal of commonality).

During this contact...he came to know about how much support Israel enjoys among the Evangelicals...in terms of money and ideological support...we r talking obscene amounts of church money(evangelical pastors are constantly running campaigns and ads asking for donations to the church).
So he inquired further as to why this is so...and the answer he got was that it is necessary for the second coming of the Christ.

So in short...knowing full well how the events of Armageddon will mean utter chaos and death and destruction...they are basically leading the sheep to slaughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

denel said:


> Friend... as per my esteemed hon. Iqbal. In shikwa God states 'your state is such even the jews are ashamed'. That was 100 years ago; it still remains today - where is the state of education - again read Shikwa - 'Education is common but not worthy of any merit'.
> 
> Please do not reference a revered poet like Iqbal who I love and cherish with hate.



Your antics on this thread are raising my eyebrows.

How far will you go to misrepresent Muslims and Pakistan?

Allama Iqbal did say as the brother said and it is part of Islamic belief (ahadith.)

You cannot read one poem of Allama Iqbal and disregard every other one.

I told you shikwa cannot be read without jawab e shikwa.

Then u must take all other series of his like zarb e kaleem, bang e daraa, armaghaz e hijaz, baal e jibril, etc. together to understand his thoughts.

https://www.greaterkashmir.com/news/gk-magazine/iqbal-on-palestine/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Cookie Monster said:


> I was watching some Islamic scholar...give lecture(it was a video on YouTube...and I don't really know this Islamic scholar...so the credibility is not well established).
> 
> He was saying that he has travelled to US(met evangelicals there) and at other times and other locations has come into contact with Evangelical clergy...
> ...something related to debates/work pertaining to religion(bcuz Christianity and Islam share a great deal of commonality).
> 
> During this contact...he came to know about how much support Israel enjoys among the Evangelicals...in terms of money and ideological support...we r talking obscene amounts of church money(evangelical pastors are constantly running campaigns and ads asking for donations to the church).
> So he inquired further as to why this is so...and the answer he got was that it is necessary for the second coming of the Christ.
> 
> So in short...knowing full well how the events of Armageddon will mean utter chaos and death and destruction...they are basically leading the sheep to slaughter.



Dr. Israr calls the Evangelicals as Zionists, not Christians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cookie Monster

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Dr. Israr calls the Evangelicals as Zionists, not Christians.


Yes I've heard Dr. Israr's lectures on this topic of Armageddon too...quite insightful. He was a man with vast knowledge. Thanks for that correction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

denel said:


> Correct, this myth of Ummah is bull. It is a past nostalgia of the past. Only in books it is relegated to.
> 
> Unfortunately, I believe every country needs to put its interest and solely its interest first.
> 
> What has Ummah kissing gotten Pak? From KSA will kisses ... Jihadi mentality, bloodshed, illiteracy to start off with.
> 
> Pak First should be the motto -- sorry i borrow from TiT .



As a Non-Muslim, do not discuss Islamic concepts



denel said:


> pal ... what your language.
> 
> If iran is that great, why do you not move there. Most iranians want to run away and when they leave, they start to drink like no ones' business and eat pork.



We can have friendly ties with Iran, none of anyone's business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Cookie Monster said:


> Yes I've heard Dr. Israr's lectures on this topic of Armageddon too...quite insightful. He was a man with vast knowledge. Thanks for that correction.



I have studied them for a long time. I visited their churches and met with pastors.

They are thickheaded and there is no point debating them. They worship Israel as God himself. It is insane. They don't care how Christians are being killed, oppressed, or Church of Nativity in Bethlehem is being desecrated by Israelis.

They believe Israel needs to kill more Muslims, they will support Israel, even if their own country collapses, which it is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cookie Monster

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I have studied them for a long time. I visited their churches and met with pastors.
> 
> They are thickheaded and there is no point debating them. They worship Israel as God himself. It is insane. They don't care how Christians are being killed, oppressed, or Church of Nativity in Bethlehem is being desecrated by Israelis.
> 
> Israel needs to kill more Muslims, they will support Israel, even if their own country collapses, which it is now.


Their goal is solely to facilitate the second coming of the Christ...
...they don't care about the fact that there will first come Dajjal and all the associated evils.

Once Hazrat Isa(AS) comes...he too will not be kind to evangelical Christians, Jews, or even Muslims(all these labels...but evil in conduct)...just bcuz they claim to be the follower of this religion and that.

It will truly be a fight between good and evil. Only the good(those with Iman) whether they were truly Muslim to begin with or were Christians or Jewish(or anything else) prior...will be the followers of Hazrat Isa(AS). Others who would lack Iman and follow Dajjal even if they claimed to be Muslim...will be killed by Hazrat Isa(AS) and his army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

JonAsad said:


> Its best time to accept Israel...
> If arabs don't care why should non arabs care..


Isn't that a better reason not to accept Israel? There is no price for deen and imaan and that apartheid cannot be accepted or surrendered and people sold out. The Universal rights of people should be respected wherever they maybe and whoever they maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I have studied them for a long time. I visited their churches and met with pastors.
> 
> They are thickheaded and there is no point debating them. They worship Israel as God himself. It is insane. They don't care how Christians are being killed, oppressed, or Church of Nativity in Bethlehem is being desecrated by Israelis.


No one oppresses Christians in Israel. On contrary Israel is one of very few countries in ME where Christians are free and growing.

Israel never desecrated Church of Nativity.



> Israel needs to kill more Muslims, they will support Israel, even if their own country collapses, which it is now.


Muslims in Israel live far better and far safer and far longer than in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Salza said:


> this makes Pakistan look so stupid


Do u think quaid -i -azam was stupid ??


Zarvan said:


> Like Imran Khan said even if entire world recognizes Israel Pakistan won't until Palestinian state is created with Jerusalem as its capital. It's not an Arab issue, it's Islamic issue plain and simple. Also UAE won't achieve anything or get anything from this relationship just like Jordan and Egypt failed apart from few peanuts, they got nothing special in return.


They got what they wanted no more fighting and safe guard of there own dictatorship

Or maybe i m wrong arabs are with their leaders on this one


----------



## Dual Wielder

PakFactor said:


> Evangelicals are the most perverted followers of the Christian religion -- I took comparative religion courses during University as it was required, these these clowns spoke as if they wanted a rapture right that second.



Which country?


----------



## GumNaam

here's what a Russian analyst has to say about this: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293988302308159494

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot786b2

Honestly I will answer all nuatral views in this hurtful stand by U.A.E.
I had been resident of GCC Kuwait for over 30 years I am ready to share couple of straight up things about GCC mindset itself.

Conventional warfare capabilities:
The low population of the GCC Arab Emirates cannot fight any enemy nation for lacking the capability in quantity numbers?
In previous gulf wars they have always looked upon America to fight for their behalf as Saddam Iraq wars etc!

Nuclear warfare mindset :
With Arabs incapable of attaining Nukes as deterrent, have always felt inferior to nation's such as Isreal, America etc! That said in my experiences in Kuwait back in the day 1998 Nuclear blasts, the Kuwaiti press was unsure to release ANY information on Pakistani development on nuke capabilities within it's country media and all news agencies?? I felt betrayed as Kuwaiti news media was siding with Indian nukes blasts confirmation first? I always lived their and asked myself am I getting biased, fabrication news and I was ! Now if you look at average Kuwaiti and try to argue with nukes or ummah issue he will totally ignore you first? Their minds are not capable of comprehending the possession of nukes by country Pakistan period. That said these Kuwaiti + GCC base all the policy making decisions on those grounds. In my 30 years I have yet to met a Kuwaiti who agrees with Pakistani nukes?

Social culture & lifestyles :
The average Q8i (short for Kuwait) is more concerned about his dark skin Indian house maid and having sex with her on daily basis for some of them? They receive compensation from govt year after year to go on vacation to Europe etc! These Q8i people in their society cherish your average Philippines servants domesticated more than they care for ummah views!

Conclusion :
Pakistan should stay stubborn and die hard on anti Isreal for daily killings if all Muslims anywhere on Earth. They since 1947 have become a virus infested nation for any Muslims. Pakistan are proud yet poor but they are keeping retaining their dignity intact where Arabs overall lost all dignity ( even with oil rich dumb actions ) and post 1967 one way or another.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Arabism and Ummaism already died out, but this was the last nail on the coffin
With eye on weapons embargo against Iran ending/failing, UAE wants Trump to be reelected, so they gave him this "peace agreement" bonus by admitting that they're no longer hidden pro-Israelis.
Bahrain (the little saudi) will follow, they already praised this agreement. 
Saudi is a little bit shy and doesnt know how they can admit they are zionists, because somehow they want to save the face of being the cradle of Ummah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

pak-marine said:


> the most ironic and bayghairat part is (Google bayghairat ) : he hates jews whereas he himself is a minority muslim who lives lives in a majority christian country



Hey Indian, why don't you change your flags and ID?



Khan vilatey said:


> this is a complete fabrication. He died because of his health. It was never in Israel’s interest to do anything with yasir Arafat. But we have not forgotten how yasir Arafat turned against the jordon who had given his people refuge and our general zia fought and defeated the pla and drove them out. Please read your history
> 
> it was the iserali’s that supplied the weapons that allowed Pakistan to defeat USSR in Afghanistan. Know your history
> 
> kv



He was poisoned in his home through water supply.

His doctor who examined him said that it was obvious.

Israel has been killing Palestinian leaders for more than 70 years. They are professionals at it.

They have perfected the art of enslaving a whole population.

Then some of you want to accept and recognize this theft, shame on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sohailbarki

SuperStar20 said:


> Pakistan should not worry, You guys got china on your backside.



Irrelevant comment: Typical Indian obsessed with Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Dual Wielder said:


> Which country?



US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

GumNaam said:


> here's what a Russian analyst has to say about this:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293988302308159494



On point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

denel said:


> pal ... what your language.
> 
> If iran is that great, why do you not move there. Most iranians want to run away and when they leave, they start to drink like no ones' business and eat pork.


I think u Jst have drank, trumps some left over in his pot in his dam toilets!
Today Thts nogh for u, cause Thts already have in lala land


----------



## Dual Wielder

PakFactor said:


> US



Lol then no surprise there..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

khansaheeb said:


> Isn't that a better reason not to accept Israel? There is no price for deen and imaan and that apartheid cannot be accepted or surrendered and people sold out. The Universal rights of people should be respected wherever they maybe and whoever they maybe.



Ameen. Our morality is not for sale. We do not sell our soul for dollars. The plight of the Palestinians should touch us all.



ziaulislam said:


> Or maybe i m wrong arabs are with their leaders on this one



No, there are major divisions among Arabs on this issue. The Arab world is not only represented by GCC, there is a wide gulf of opinions. Most Arabs oppose Israel, but the lack the power to question their leaders due to living under dictatorships.

Even MBS took over in a coup.



Dual Wielder said:


> Which country?



We are talking about American Evangelical Christians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Hey Indian, why don't you change your flags and ID?
> 
> 
> .


You although in denial and confused but you were also an indian


----------



## ziaulislam

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Ameen. Our morality is not for sale. We do not sell our soul for dollars. The plight of the Palestinians should touch us all.
> 
> 
> 
> No, there are major divisions among Arabs on this issue. The Arab world is not only represented by GCC, there is a wide gulf of opinions. Most Arabs oppose Israel, but the lack the power to question their leaders due to living under dictatorships.
> 
> Even MBS took over in a coup.
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about American Evangelical Christians.


I doubt it
I think arabs love what they have ..prosperity who cares about palestinians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

SuperStar20 said:


> Pakistan should not worry, You guys got china on your backside.


Pakistani are not worried we learned our lesson in 1971
We have nukes for a reason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Ameen. Our morality is not for sale. We do not sell our soul for dollars. The plight of the Palestinians should touch us all.


Let us not talk about Morality in this discussion. There is no such thing as a righteous state in existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Ameen. Our morality is not for sale. *We do not sell our soul for dollars*. The plight of the Palestinians should touch us all.
> 
> 
> 
> No, there are major divisions among Arabs on this issue. The Arab world is not only represented by GCC, there is a wide gulf of opinions. Most Arabs oppose Israel, but the lack the power to question their leaders due to living under dictatorships.
> 
> Even MBS took over in a coup.
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about American Evangelical Christians.



from a person living in USA to earn dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Guys, this is why I tell you not to reply to Indian trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Members are advised to not become personal with each other and not insult each other; convey your POV to each other in a reasonable manner. Racism and calls for destruction of other states are discouraged.

Much of the world is increasingly hypocritical no doubt. Many are not in the position to claim Moral High Ground anymore. Morality takes a back seat in absolute pursuit of "interests" actually; selectivism is the new normal (or always was).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Patriot786b2 said:


> Honestly I will answer all nuatral views in this hurtful stand by U.A.E.
> I had been resident of GCC Kuwait for over 30 years I am ready to share couple of straight up things about GCC mindset itself.
> 
> Conventional warfare capabilities:
> The low population of the GCC Arab Emirates cannot fight any enemy nation for lacking the capability in quantity numbers?
> In previous gulf wars they have always looked upon America to fight for their behalf as Saddam Iraq wars etc!
> 
> Nuclear warfare mindset :
> With Arabs incapable of attaining Nukes as deterrent, have always felt inferior to nation's such as Isreal, America etc! That said in my experiences in Kuwait back in the day 1998 Nuclear blasts, the Kuwaiti press was unsure to release ANY information on Pakistani development on nuke capabilities within it's country media and all news agencies?? I felt betrayed as Kuwaiti news media was siding with Indian nukes blasts confirmation first? I always lived their and asked myself am I getting biased, fabrication news and I was ! Now if you look at average Kuwaiti and try to argue with nukes or ummah issue he will totally ignore you first? Their minds are not capable of comprehending the possession of nukes by country Pakistan period. That said these Kuwaiti + GCC base all the policy making decisions on those grounds. In my 30 years I have yet to met a Kuwaiti who agrees with Pakistani nukes?
> 
> Social culture & lifestyles :
> The average Q8i (short for Kuwait) is more concerned about his dark skin Indian house maid and having sex with her on daily basis for some of them? They receive compensation from govt year after year to go on vacation to Europe etc! These Q8i people in their society cherish your average Philippines servants domesticated more than they care for ummah views!
> 
> Conclusion :
> Pakistan should stay stubborn and die hard on anti Isreal for daily killings if all Muslims anywhere on Earth. They since 1947 have become a virus infested nation for any Muslims. Pakistan are proud yet poor but they are keeping retaining their dignity intact where Arabs overall lost all dignity ( even with oil rich dumb actions ) and post 1967 one way or another.



Thanks brother for your views. Kuwait is the most extreme among Arab states in the regards, maybe due to some leftover feelings from leaving Iraq, which could have become nuclear.



ziaulislam said:


> I doubt it
> I think arabs love what they have ..prosperity who cares about palestinians



Not all Arabs are the same. We have to stop using the same brush for all of them. There are wide range of views in the Arab world.

For example, you will find Arab diehards who still defend and love Pakistan. I came across one Arab who derided a BD guy as a traitor to Pakistan, and said you did wrong against our brother. You have Palestinian scholars who pray in Masjid Al Aqsa for the Pakistan Army (Jaish al Bakistan) and in return receive Ameens in abundance.

Arabs are our brothers. We can never abandon them. If some of their leaders betray them, we will still use our voice for Palestine, similar to our brothers Iran and Turkey.



LeGenD said:


> Let us not talk about Morality in this discussion. There is no such thing as a righteous state in existence.



Palestine is a moral issue which has global importance. Not only Muslims, but many Latin/South American, African, and European states support Palestine based on basic humanitarianism.

For us Muslims, there is the added fact that they are our brothers who have been cheated again and again.

There are many historical parallels like Kashmir, South Africa, and the Native Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LeGenD

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Palestine is a moral issue which has global importance. Not only Muslims, but many Latin/South American, African, and European states support Palestine based on basic humanitarianism.
> 
> For us Muslims, there is the added fact that they are our brothers who have been cheated again and again.
> 
> There are many historical parallels like Kashmir, South Africa, and the Native Americans.


My point is not in regards to plight of Palestine (oppression of Palestinians is duly noted and acknowledged) but Morality Logic in this discussion. Morality Logic is not a selective consideration - does not apply selectively on these issues. Muslims face oppression in other regions/countries as well but Pakistan could not express its solidarity in each case - selectivism in practice. This is why I continue to stress that there is no righteous state in modern times - hypocrisy/selectivism is in practice worldwide.

You think Allah Almighty does not see things? He see everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Stealth_fighter

Hi,the beauty of time is- it can expose people,without realising them are being exposed. I see many false flagged advocating people to stay away , stay away from what ? To see another Muslim being killed, butchered, raped , child being killed like nothing ? Houses being destroyed ? They are trying to create Arab non Arab fiction . People be aware of those types. Prophet (SA) has already told us about it. No Muslims has authority over one another, let it be Arab or non Arab. It’s their corrupt leaders that are misguided not the normal people. And those so called liberal Pakistanis, you are eager to fight for the Kashmir not for Palestine ? Why do you feel bad for Kashmir? They are Muslims that’s why ? Then this is called ummah . One Muslim should be caring to another . This is the teaching of Islam.This is Ummah . You quickly forget the history. Why Muslims came to fight Dahir ? Because Muslim were suffering in the hand of Dahir.When we die we will not be asked what MBS did. We will be asked about ourselves.Its our moral and religious duty to raise our voice for Palestine , help them . Religiously it is our duty to protect and rescue al aqsa. If somebody denies and discourage us against these, then be sure for one thing, they are not Muslim. I see many turns blind eyes on the suffering of the Palestinian and blame themselves for so called attack on Israel. I do not wish them on you but god forbid if happens to be that you kicked out of home , your land, not allowed to travel , deprived of basic needs, you see wife and children gets beat up, raped I would love to see you still praising your attackers.

You should have the courage of saying what is wrong , is wrong .no matter even if the whole world says it is right . And it is another lame and cowardly excuse to say we are so poor we can’t do anything. If it was the case Islam would never flourish cause most of the believers of prophets time were dead poor and so was the story of almost all the Prophets. We need to know our heroes. Salahdin didn’t fight for al aqsa for no reason, he had to fight the Muslims to even before he launch his attack on crusaders. He could’ve said why would I fight against fellow Muslim to free al aqsa, it’s not my problem,it’s Palestine’s problem. What’s next ? Those paid agents gonna call him dumb or outdated ? . The idiots have done themselves a favour, they are on full force to create division among the Muslims, they have exposed themselves by doing so. It’s better to know your enemies than friend’s. And a true warrior never fear of defeat. Muslims believe they fight and die for the cause of seen and Allah decides victory. Palestine will be ours again in Shaa Allah and it’s a part of our faith . When,how ? Allah knows best. He is the best of all the planners.And indeed Allah is with those who are patience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

denel said:


> No - actual engineers. we were co-working on an major delivery.



Working with Israeli defense contractors....very suspicious


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> Like Imran Khan said even if entire world recognizes Israel Pakistan won't until Palestinian state is created with Jerusalem as its capital. It's not an Arab issue, it's Islamic issue plain and simple. Also UAE won't achieve anything or get anything from this relationship just like Jordan and Egypt failed apart from few peanuts, they got nothing special in return.


Did you skip post #456.. buddy


----------



## Khan vilatey

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Hey Indian, why don't you change your flags and ID?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was poisoned in his home through water supply.
> 
> His doctor who examined him said that it was obvious.
> 
> Israel has been killing Palestinian leaders for more than 70 years. They are professionals at it.
> 
> They have perfected the art of enslaving a whole population.
> 
> Then some of you want to accept and recognize this theft, shame on you.



yes, there was an inquest and no one found anything a last ditch effort by a dead mans wife to stay relevant. You tell me what possible advantage would Isreal have to kill an old man dying in France. 

Arafat could simply be allowed not to return. 

KV


----------



## Aspen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Arabism and Ummaism already died out, but this was the last nail on the coffin
> With eye on weapons embargo against Iran ending/failing, UAE wants Trump to be reelected, so they gave him this "peace agreement" bonus by admitting that they're no longer hidden pro-Israelis.
> Bahrain (the little saudi) will follow, they already praised this agreement.
> Saudi is a little bit shy and doesnt know how they can admit they are zionists, because somehow they want to save the face of being the cradle of Ummah.



Hit the nail on the head, I was about to say this exactly

This is an anti-Iran move by UAE and Israel to get Trump re-elected.

UAE and Israel know if Biden wins they’re both screwed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakFactor

Khan vilatey said:


> yes, there was an inquest and no one found anything a last ditch effort by a dead mans wife to stay relevant. You tell me what possible advantage would Isreal have to kill an old man dying in France.
> 
> Arafat could simply be allowed not to return.
> 
> KV



To set an example, no matter what you do or how hard you try in the end -- your beneath them.
They basically told Palestinians that their struggle was pointless.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Meengla said:


> [In response to @jamahir--the thread got moved here]
> 
> I think this is what's going to happen down the road anyway: A bi-national state. Palestinians are far too numerous, are far too concentrated geographically, and have a far higher birthrate to be lost like the Native Americans did. So One day--there will be one bi-national state of Israel-Palestine. But that cannot be a state where there are ghettos and Palestinians are nothing more than slave-labor.
> 
> BTW, this is such a load of crap to say that 'Jews have a right to exist' blah blah. Time and again, the Arab World , and by extension the Muslim world, extended complete offer for peace. The most vivid being the 2002 offer by KSA: If Israel were to go to the pre-1967 lines. But Israel never had that intention and never will. *Don't be surprised after gobbling up the West Bank Israel will occupy and annex Southern Lebanon up to the Letani River on some 'security' excuse. Israel is already planning to Annex the Golan Heights. *
> 
> Israel is a classic colonial enterprise and it's sad to see a seasoned left-leaning person like you (Jamahir) doesn't see it that way.



Two rivers present in the Israeli flag represent Nile to the Euphrates, historical land given by God to Abraham and his progeny. That is because they deny Ismail AS right to inheritance and hence deny Arabs, they claim all this land for themselves.

*"To your descendants I have given this land, from the Egyptian River as far as the great river, the Euphrates."
Bereshit (Genesis) 15:18*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Probably Oman and Bahrain are the next ones .. I wonder when Sauids would do it openly?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah_123

The SC said:


> *Trump says UAE and Israel to normalize relations in deal that pauses West Bank annexations*
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> President Donald Trump on Thursday announced that the United Arab Emirates and Israel agreed to establish normal diplomatic relations in a development that will put on pause Israel’s efforts to annex parts of the West Bank claimed by Palestinians.
> The president released a joint statement from the two countries and the United States on Twitter announcing the move. Leaders of the three countries spoke earlier in the day, according to the statement.
> 
> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates — President Donald Trump on Thursday announced that the United Arab Emirates and Israel agreed to establish normal diplomatic relations in a development that will put on pause Israel’s efforts to annex parts of the West Bank claimed by Palestinians.
> 
> The president released a joint statement from the two countries and the United States on Twitter announcing the move. Leaders of the three countries spoke earlier in the day, according to the statement.
> 
> The news comes amid years of warming ties between the UAE and Israel, which until now have not had official diplomatic or trade relations.
> 
> The UAE, as with many Arab countries, has had an economic boycott against Israel since its founding and does not formally recognize it. But cooperation between the two on issues like security and the increasing frequency of unofficial meetings by leaders, often aided by Washington, have been widely reported for some time.
> 
> The deal makes the UAE the first Persian Gulf state to normalize ties with Israel and only the third Arab country, after Egypt and Jordan, to have open diplomatic ties to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump receives applause after announcing that Israel and the United Arab Emirates have reached a peace deal that will lead to full normalization of diplomatic relations between the two Middle Eastern nations in an agreement that Trump helped broker, at White House in Washington, U.S., August 13, 2020.
> 
> Kevin Lemarque | Reuters
> 
> “HUGE breakthrough today! Historic Peace Agreement between our two GREAT friends, Israel and the United Arab Emirates!” Trump wrote in a post on Twitter.
> 
> The agreement is a foreign policy win for the president, who is behind in the polls against presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden ahead of November’s election.
> 
> Trump has made peace in the Middle East a signature element of his first term, though his administration had made little substantial progress.
> 
> Biden praised the agreement on Thursday without mentioning the Trump administration, saying it “builds on the efforts of multiple administrations to foster a broader Arab-Israeli opening.”
> 
> The UAE’s de facto ruler, Mohammed bin Zayed, in more muted language, described the breakthrough primarily as an agreement to stop any further annexation of Palestinian territories by Israel and to establish a “roadmap” toward a bilateral relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo takes part in a meeting with Abu Dhabi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Zayed al-Nahyan in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates September 19, 2019.
> Mandel Ngan | Reuters
> 
> “During a call with President Trump and Prime Minister Netanyahu, an agreement was reached to stop further Israeli annexation of Palestinian territories. The UAE and Israel also agreed to cooperation and setting a roadmap towards establishing a bilateral relationship,” bin Zayed tweeted.
> 
> According to the joint statement, Israel and the UAE also agreed to “expand and accelerate” cooperation on the development of a vaccine for Covid-19.
> 
> “Working together, these efforts will help save Muslim, Jewish, and Christian lives throughout the region,” the statement said.
> 
> In June, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu touted the cooperation on the vaccine as a sign of better ties between Israel and the UAE, though Emirati officials downplayed the development.
> 
> The vaccine cooperation agreement between Israel’s Aerospace Industries and Rafael with Abu Dhabi-based Group 42, was the latest indication of the increasingly rapid rapprochement between the two countries. The two also share a common adversary in Iran, and mutual regional security and commercial interests.
> 
> The move could pave the way for similar agreements with Gulf neighbors Saudi Arabia and Bahrain, according to Jessica Leyland, senior analyst for the Middle East and North Africa at political risk firm AKE International.
> 
> But it could also backfire on some of the leaders involved, and introduce renewed volatility in the Palestinian territories and states hosting large numbers of Palestinian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Israel’s Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu discuss a Middle East peace plan proposal during a joint news conference in the East Room of the White House in
> Washington, January 28, 2020. Brendan McDermid | Reuters
> 
> “Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu could lose political clout with his right-wing backers given the trade-off between the historic peace agreement and the suspension of West Bank annexation plans for now,” Leyland said.
> 
> “The agreement could trigger protests, particularly in Jordan, the West Bank and Gaza,” she added. “Threats could also be made against the UAE by Iran which have been navigating a fragile relationship since volatility in the Gulf hit highs in 2019.
> 
> “Nonetheless, establishing a relationship with its third Arab country is a huge step forward in normalizing regional security for Israel.”
> 
> _-- CNBC’s Natasha Turak reported from Dubai and Tucker Higgins reported from New York. _
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/13/tru...relations-west-bank-annexations-on-pause.html




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294028915145617411

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah_123

@The SC 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293975019970863105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

The arabs actually thinking that kissing Israel’s *** is gonna save theirs? Lol they’re finished. Netanyahu is really working overtime these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KhanBaba2

The Eagle said:


> And then Father of the Nation said...
> 
> On October 12, 1945 Jinnah said
> 
> "Every man and woman of the Muslim world will die before Jewry seizes Jerusalem



I guess he wasn't very accurate. The Jewry has seized Jerusalem since 1967. We haven't seen a lot of men or women of the Muslim world die because of that. And now there is this peace agreement between a muslim nation and the Jewry.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

AZ1 said:


> I think uae and saudi public come on streets this time



They are frightened of their government. You cannot even help accident victims in KSA, they may arrest you. It is a frightening place to live.

I think domestic discontent will build until the death of King Salman, afterwhich there will be a power struggle between MBS and Mohammad bin Nayef loyalists (whom MBS deposed.)

If we look in Ahadith, this is already prophesized that after the death of a king, two factions will fight in Jazirat al Arab, then Al Mahdi will rise.

Allahu Alim on when that will occur exactly.



PakSword said:


> i am sure there must be more than the halt in annexation of lands.
> 
> There's no way jews can be kicked out from that land without an all out war.. which no Muslim country is ready for.. So there's a need of coexistence... Muslims from all over the world should be allowed to pray in Bait ul Muqaddas, and Christians and Jews can visit the sites dear to them.. Embargoes and encirclement of Palestinians should end. The suffering of palestinians is immense..
> 
> We, sitting in a God given country, can't understand the sufferings.. In Pakistani school here, there was a palestinian teacher who taught arabic to Pakistani children. Her husband and daughter had to visit Palestine on a short visit 25 years back (if I correctly remember).. that's when Israel put a ban on travel to and from Palestine..
> 
> I met her a couple of years back.. She told me she hasn't seen her husband and daughter for the last 25 years.. imagine her pain when she told me this.. She was literally crying like a child.
> 
> It's easier for us to say that we will help Palestinians.. Fact is that US has secured Israel.. and there is a hostage situation in Palestine. Just imagine the suffering of people..
> 
> I am taking a neutral position here guys.. don't start abusing me.



My good friend and colleague from undergrad was Palestinian. His grandfather and family were forced out of Palestine at gunpoint by Jewish gangsters called Irgun and Haganah from British Palestine. His family settled in Latin America and eventually spread out over Puerto Rico, Grenada, Brazil, etc. When his grandfather tried to go back to recover his land, Israeli settlers had already taken over. He came back empty handed.

There are so many personal accounts like this, some are graphic and deal with massacre, death, rape, and burning to death. Israelis all sorts of intimidation to chase the Palestinians out of their homeland. Everywhere Palestinians went in the Arab world, they became second-class citizens like in Jordan, or faced further violence like in Lebanon from Maronites.

I listen to their stories because it reminds me of what my family suffered in East Punjab from Hindu and Sikh militias organized by Nehru and Congress. My grandparents had to walk barefoot for miles to reach Pakistan, and the women had to hide in locked metal drums.

I will always have a soft spot for those people who have suffered injustice at the hands of oppressors, due to this reason. Whether they are Native Americans, Blacks during slavery, Palestinians, Afghans, Rohingya, Iraqis, or Syrians.



CrazyZ said:


> If they leave they would surrender their claim to land and lose the demographic battle. Israeli's bring in Jewish immigrants from Russia and now USA to replace them weakening Arab claims on the land. This was done in 1948 as well for the lands that everyone says is Israel today.



They succeeded in chasing out 50% of Palestinian population and then denying them the right of return to their lands. They have isolated West Bank villages via checkpoints and delegated them to shoddy roads and long lines, which Jewish settlers travel on Jewish only roads, which are well maintained and they face no restrictions.



PakSword said:


> You know how much it's difficult to export even olive oil for them? Here I know many locals and Pakistanis who buy Palestinian olive oil that's 3-4 times more expensive just to support them.



Do not buy any produce labelled *Made in Palestine, Jordan Valley, and West Bank*, as Palestinians hardly profit and most of the profit goes to Israelis.

They realized long ago that Muslims won't buy Made in Israel produce.



Iltutmish said:


> I don't like the fact that people are belittling the Ummah concept in Islam.
> *
> What happened to "Tera Mera Rishta Kya?"
> *
> What I like about Pakistanis is that they have so much sympathy for other Muslims. A Pakistani village boy without having access to water or education will tell you that he is ready to fight everywhere on earth where a fellow Muslim is opressed. Pakistans strong Islamic identity made us like that. And this is beautiful.
> 
> *BUT
> *
> Please tell me what did we get from our slavish like attitude towards the Arabs? They treat our expats badly and don't support us diplomatically regarding our foreign issues. And many Arabs think that they are superior to other races (LOL IKR) and they are more "muslimish" than others due to their ancestry (if they knew something about Islam they wouldn't bring up ancestry, skin color and so forth as prove for being a Super-Muslim but this is a story for another time).
> 
> The Arab-Israeli conflict is a NATIONALIST one, not an Islamic one. Why should we suffer or fight in wars for some desert people? What did we get in 1967? Pakistans army is not the private property of a dictatorial royal family.
> 
> My suggestion:
> You don't have to necessarily recognize Israel as state, but stop making this a Muslim-Vs-Non-Muslim-Conflict. It's an Arab-Nationalist-vs-God-Knows-Conflict. Just make sure that Muslims have access to their holy sites in Israel/Palestine and be done with it. Palestinians are not our friends either. They can dream their NATIONALIST dream on their own. No need to drag Pakistan into it.
> 
> Poor Palestinian President Mahmud Abbas hugging Modi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the Ummah needs? The mindset of our founding fathers! But for this we need a strong Pakistan with a big economy, a big military and strong diplomatic relationsships (you get only relationsships if you are an economic and military power).
> 
> Think global (save the Ummah) but for gods sake act LOCAL. Pakistan should be our main concern, you first check your own house, after you cleaned the mess at your space you can go abroad and help others to handle their problems.



So you had some bad experiences with some Arabs. You cannot use it as an excuse to support injustice or view with callousness the suffering of other Arabs. Arabs are a diverse group. Some of them hate Pakistan, these are mostly Muslim Brotherhood of Levant, Arab supremacists, and regime apologists.

Vast majority of Arabs from the Arab world love Pakistanis and support Pakistan in every endeavor. You must realize a few rotten eggs do not spoil the bunch, in this case.



Alternatiiv said:


> I won't be surprised if the condition in any future deal will be that Palestine cannot have an army, only a police force.



Talking about West Bank, they do not have control over their own electricity, water, airspace, borders, roads. They pay taxes to Israelis, which Israel uses as blackmail to control the PA. They are not allowed to have a military, and any police force runs on their orders. All Palestinian leaders are controlled by Israel.

Those who dare resist are put in jail perpetually, like Marwan Barghouti.

Gaza is an open air prison, whose civilian infrastructure faces constant attack by Israelis. Palestinians cannot even fish past a certain point on their beaches, or they get shot at.

With no proper hospitals, Palestinians leave their sick at the Egyptian border, where kind-hearted Egyptian soldiers take them to hospitals, treat them, and bring them back.

Both Israeli and Egyptian borders are otherwise perpetually closed.



Alternatiiv said:


> Those scholars who protest in Saudi Arabia, even if they express disapproval of some policy, even if it is the Imam-e-Kabah, the scholar is removed.



Sheikh Saud Al-_Shuraim_,






May Allah swt bless him for his principled stand in favor of Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

SQ8 said:


> Difference is that a Kashmiri muslim was always Kashmiri - an Israeli Jew likely was polish four generations ago.
> 
> The muslim narrative isn’t the starting point, it is the conclusion. We have tried the muslim narrative while the Khadim e Harmain Shareefain are sending billions next door.



If khadim e hermain sherefain has sold them out it does not means we should do the same.

The difference u identfied make recognition of israel case even weaker the kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> Did you skip post #456.. buddy


I read it now and it proves me more spot on. Muslims after restoring ties with Israel have only got humiliation in return and nothing else. Your post exactly proves it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Pandora said:


> Thank UAE and Saudis who planted this Wahabi/salafist infestation in our country. These Emarati and Saudi fuckwads destroyed entire countries via their proxies because they wanted relations with Israel and now doing the same like shameless pricks. Funny thing is all wahabi madrissas are still being run by money being funneled in by GCC.



Lets not get at create firqa-wari here. There are plenty of Wahabbi/ Ahle Hadith and Salafi who oppose these actions. Not all of them are beholden to Khaleejis.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> We need to be able to look after Pakistani people, mothers and sisters etc before we can look after anyone else. That is our obligation to Allah swt. You look after your own family first before you look after outsiders.



Islamically, also, this is the proper course of action. The focus should be on improving Pakistan and our locality, such as Kashmir and Afghanistan, before branching out to Arab world, CARs, BD, or other places.

It is farz for us to first to make Pakistan strong and free of traitors, then support Kashmiris and Afghans better their lands and remove the oppression over them. After that, then we can focus on more distant issues.

Muslim world is too divided and weak to be any use. We should start small and build our neighborhood first.



kursed said:


> No. There’s been no such ‘diplomatic’ verifications. There’s a lot of info out there on Chinese high handedness in Xinjiang even via CCTV’s own documentaries. That Pakistan has closed its eyes on it, is because its strategic interests lie with China.
> 
> Pakistanis, fail to understand that foreign relations can not run on emotions. We are stuck in the 70s ummah mindset while rest of the Muslim world has moved on.



What is the Ummah relation between China and Pakistan? We are ok with having relation with Non-Muslim nations, that is not our only consideration. We are not only an Islamic state, but a human state too. Nothing prevents good ties with Non-Muslims either.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The poverty most of them live in makes the Palestinians look like rich Arab Sheikhs by comparison.
> 
> PS Do the Arabs or Palestinians give a damn about Pakistanis or Kashmiris?



i would not wish the lives of Palestinians upon anyone.
































Better, how?

They are suffering a fate worse than death.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AfrazulMandal

One step closer to declaring the UAE a Hindu Rashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

batmannow said:


> If u aren't accepting greater Israel then u ill be attacked from all sides financially, militrky! Are you ready for that and is your leadership has that much ballz?
> Or are you already wana bow down to the kingdom of greater Israel!
> No matter who says what majority of 22 billion pakistanis will never accept it and no matter who's says what or create as many fake agenda based barratuce in favour of accepting Israel he ill be marked as the worst traitor in pakistan history!







Pakistan's population is at most 220 million not 22 billion...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

KhanBaba2 said:


> I guess he wasn't very accurate. The Jewry has seized Jerusalem since 1967. We haven't seen a lot of men or women of the Muslim world die because of that. And now there is this peace agreement between a muslim nation and the Jewry.



the only people that come to my head who have no issues of being colonised and dominated. are famously Hindus & indians so I understand why your thinking is one of subservient. that what makes Pakistanis & indians so different

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

denel said:


> pal ... what your language.
> 
> If iran is that great, why do you not move there. Most iranians want to run away and when they leave, they start to drink like no ones' business and eat pork.


Doesn't matters iranians has showed the world they are brave and resiliant nogh to stand on what they belive what's right?
They are not foolish like Arabs who thinks bending on thier front is called peace?
Arabs never learned from. Thier past, look at qadafi, look at saddam both were USA allies at some point they gave up. All nd then they been hunted down!
UAE is following the same pattern, of self destruction cause both of KSA and UAE kings are weak, bastards who spent thier dam lives using thier oil money, they don't have spine to stand against DAJALs forces and we know many of Muslims will join them but now it's not matters who is from which sect, instead these Arabs has given the leadership to IRAN and in a gold plate even thier own ppls will revolt against them and u ill see that happening soon, while weak nations won't survive new and real Arab spring comming to them At lighting speed while I think more Arabs are eating pork these days on there trips to white house these days their time has come to become the sand of thier kingdom, God will destroy them but from AFGHANISTAN TO PAKISTAN TO IRAN TO SIRYA TURKEY ppls won't accept this crap and these govts knew that well 


PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Pakistan's population is at most 220 million not 22 billion...........


Sorry was driving here was hard rainin the night, so may made mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Khan vilatey said:


> I know we are emotional about this but keeping our enemies closer is an old Atige



Closer, like letting Mossad officially in our country to sabotage our nuclear program and run ops for India?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

SQ8 said:


> Recognition and trade of states with enmity was present from the inception of Islam all the way to the Ottoman Caliphate.
> 
> This trend of isolation is a result of muslim insecurities after losing most of their status as leaders of world powers. Pakistan is befuddled with the legacy of the Khilafat movement and Arab -Israeli conflict. Oddly, those countries that have had actual conflicts with Israel now not only recognize but train with them, and are consequently much more able to influence the rights of Palestinians - while Pakistan simply suffers from thinking itself as the next Bani Israel so the only one responsible for maintaining some romantic principle.
> 
> But that is a larger issue of an ignorant population and less of state direction.



They have lost their moral fiber, given up hope of victory, and accepted servitude over freedom.

They will get what is coming to them. Israelis cannot be trusted. Apartheid state will take their lands piece by piece.


----------



## The SC

shah_123 said:


> @The SC
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293975019970863105


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/anne...-better-relations-with-the-arab-world.671085/


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

wali87 said:


> Chalo at least the cat is out of the bag now. Khul ke saamne toh aye. After about half a century of hypocrisy
> 
> It was quite evident from their posturing tho atleast from the past 15 year. The way the UAE always opts for India over Pakistan and Israel over Palestine. The ruling class there does not recognise the Muslim bond or anything. Infact they appear to be ruthless capitalists.
> We helped them build their country, their economy, their airline.
> There’s a saying in Urdu which applies here
> Jis pe ehsaan kar uske shar se dar.



Now wait for Azab of Allah swt to come at them from all directions. Israel will be the source of their demise.

Their time is up now.



Imran Khan said:


> palestinans want jihad forever so whats your choice now . they already missed 100 peace deals . at that time israel want some give and take now israel only want to take .



This is a gross oversimplification brother. It is like blaming native Americans for losing their land. We know who was just and who was the thief. Do we legitimize theft, or stand by our principles?

Is our honor and self-respect for sale?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Closer, like letting Mossad officially in our country to sabotage our nuclear program and run ops for India?


Not only that, Saudis wants give back Kalbhushsn give up our kashmir and GB to india America, Saudi, UAE, and Israeli alliance then India will arraxk and take more and then USA and UK will ask pakistani govt to give up thier nuclear assets for economic progress once its done, UK will take karachi and key parts if sindh, while USA will take baluchistan!
Bases will be established in merged kashmir, and India will lead a war on China Pakistan will be told help india fight that war while usa, uk will establish bases in karachi and baluchistan against Iran!
That's called great game from. Greater Israel, some. Of our leadership may hve agreed for it but. They are afraid of the backlash from. Ppls of Pakistan and that will surly unite ppls in pakistan against any of that move

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........................Anyway, I don't even know why Pakistanis even bother about the "Ummah" when they hardly follow Islam properly anyway...........................
> 
> Apart from Pakistanis, EVERY OTHER NATION only cares about their own interests, economy and prosperity. It's about time Pakistanis started to do the same. If we don't then in 10-20 years time, Afghanistan, Ethiopia, Somalia, the Congo, Liberia and Haiti will look like heaven compared to Pakistan.



What a stupid remarks. What is the relationship between our economic failures with recognition of Israel? Only stupid can claim such thing.

Regarding islam talk about yourself. U r not a judge. How can pasa a judgement of your thinking on all Pakistanies ?


----------



## shah_123

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Now wait for Azab of Allah swt to come at them from all directions. Israel will be the source of their demise.
> 
> Their time is up now.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gross oversimplification brother. It is like blaming native Americans for losing their land. We know who was just and who was the thief. Do we legitimize theft, or stand by our principles?
> 
> Is our honor and self-respect for sale?


Desi liberals have neither honour nor self respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> They are frightened of their government. You cannot even help accident victims in KSA, they may arrest you. It is a frightening place to live.
> 
> I think domestic discontent will build until the death of King Salman, afterwhich there will be a power struggle between MBS and Mohammad bin Nayef loyalists (whom MBS deposed.)
> 
> If we look in Ahadith, this is already prophesized that after the death of a king, two factions will fight in Jazirat al Arab, then Al Mahdi will rise.
> 
> Allahu Alim on when that will occur exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> My good friend and colleague from undergrad was Palestinian. His grandfather and family were forced out of Palestine at gunpoint by Jewish gangsters called Irgun and Haganah from British Palestine. His family settled in Latin America and eventually spread out over Puerto Rico, Grenada, Brazil, etc. When his grandfather tried to go back to recover his land, Israeli settlers had already taken over. He came back empty handed.
> 
> There are so many personal accounts like this, some are graphic and deal with massacre, death, rape, and burning to death. Israelis all sorts of intimidation to chase the Palestinians out of their homeland. Everywhere Palestinians went in the Arab world, they became second-class citizens like in Jordan, or faced further violence like in Lebanon from Maronites.
> 
> I listen to their stories because it reminds me of what my family suffered in East Punjab from Hindu and Sikh militias organized by Nehru and Congress. My grandparents had to walk barefoot for miles to reach Pakistan, and the women had to hide in locked metal drums.
> 
> I will always have a soft spot for those people who have suffered injustice at the hands of oppressors, due to this reason. Whether they are Native Americans, Blacks during slavery, Palestinians, Afghans, Rohingya, Iraqis, or Syrians.
> 
> 
> 
> They succeeded in chasing out 50% of Palestinian population and then denying them the right of return to their lands. They have isolated West Bank villages via checkpoints and delegated them to shoddy roads and long lines, which Jewish settlers travel on Jewish only roads, which are well maintained and they face no restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not buy any produce labelled *Made in Palestine, Jordan Valley, and West Bank*, as Palestinians hardly profit and most of the profit goes to Israelis.
> 
> They realized long ago that Muslims won't buy Made in Israel produce.
> 
> 
> 
> So you had some bad experiences with some Arabs. You cannot use it as an excuse to support injustice or view with callousness the suffering of other Arabs. Arabs are a diverse group. Some of them hate Pakistan, these are mostly Muslim Brotherhood of Levant, Arab supremacists, and regime apologists.
> 
> Vast majority of Arabs from the Arab world love Pakistanis and support Pakistan in every endeavor. You must realize a few rotten eggs do not spoil the bunch, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about West Bank, they do not have control over their own electricity, water, airspace, borders, roads. They pay taxes to Israelis, which Israel uses as blackmail to control the PA. They are not allowed to have a military, and any police force runs on their orders. All Palestinian leaders are controlled by Israel.
> 
> Those who dare resist are put in jail perpetually, like Marwan Barghouti.
> 
> Gaza is an open air prison, whose civilian infrastructure faces constant attack by Israelis. Palestinians cannot even fish past a certain point on their beaches, or they get shot at.
> 
> With no proper hospitals, Palestinians leave their sick at the Egyptian border, where kind-hearted Egyptian soldiers take them to hospitals, treat them, and bring them back.
> 
> Both Israeli and Egyptian borders are otherwise perpetually closed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheikh Saud Al-_Shuraim_,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May Allah swt bless him for his principled stand in favor of Palestinians.



You are well informed on this subject... Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Arabs fought Usrael in 5 wars..and tried many things against it..knowing well that we were fighting England and its close allies, as well as France, And the US in disguise in different periods of time from 1948 to 1973.. So we know first hand that we can't defeat the US today.. neither do any others including super powers like Russia and China..

So to be realistic, rational and pragmatic, we are trying peace with Usrael.. we might gain a two state solution for the Palestinians and maybe much more as the status quo is not working nor advantageous.. peace and stability will at least boost the economies of the middle East..
what do we have to lose anyway!

As for Saudi Arabia.. it will be the last to sign an agreement with Usrael.. and only if the two state solution is implemented.. this goes without saying for those who know..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan vilatey

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Closer, like letting Mossad officially in our country to sabotage our nuclear program and run ops for India?


And today isi can’t go to Isreal but then at least we even the odds? Today only they operate in Pakistan


----------



## Clutch

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............................We need more Pakistanis like you..................the problems Pakistan and Pakistanis face are 10x far worst than what ANY of the Arabs or Palestinians are currently going through. Pakistanis need to be loyal to Pakistan ONLY. That's it. End of.




The world doesn't quite work that way... If you don't take a position, others will take a position against you. 

The next Pakistan - India conflict... UAE could also send it's Airforce in defense of India... I do not think it's a far fetched proposition.

You cannot sit in a corner and screem, "Pakistan First!, Pakistan Fist!... Pakistan OnLY!, Pakistan OnLY!"... While the rest of the world around you burns...

Do you using the same logic... Say, "Forget Kashmir"..."Pakistan Fist, Pakistan Only!"???... Who's gonna listen?... Why do you say, "Forget Kashmir"???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

JonAsad said:


> Its best time to accept Israel...
> If arabs don't care why should non arabs care..


Depends... Where are you from?


----------



## Xone

Israel has been trying to get legitimacy from the Muslim world, which, It can not get it without the help of its father America, who is the main Protector of it. Arab states at present are American stooge, I am referring to the monarchs, not the people. These heads of the states are fully dependent on America for their survival. so even if they recognize Israel as a country. Israel will not get a warm welcome from the Arab masses, America controls UAE and KSA defense, oil and their economy, America has kept them in submissiveness not let them challenge its vital interests, Israel is the illegitimate child of American. how can these monarchs dare to go against their godfather?
OIC is dead for the Muslims, It is there to safeguards the selfish interests of these monarchs.and to legitimize their wrongdoing. OIC has failed to bring any relief to the Muslims rather it has become a tool of hoodwinking in their eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

kingQamaR said:


> Have the Saudis responded released any press briefings on this story yet?



It's a closed police state... You expect an official discussion from them... Bone-Saw MBS dictates all!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............................We need more Pakistanis like you..................the problems Pakistan and Pakistanis face are 10x far worst than what ANY of the Arabs or Palestinians are currently going through. Pakistanis need to be loyal to Pakistan ONLY. That's it. End of.



Depends... What will you say when you are in front of Allah?... Will you say I was loyal to myself (Pakistan) or the sufferings of other Muslims as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Xone said:


> Israel has been trying to get legitimacy from the Muslim world, which, It can not get it without the help of its father America, who is the main Protector of it. Arab states at present are American stooge, I am referring to the monarchs, not the people. These heads of the states are fully dependent on America for their survival. so even if they recognize Israel as a country. Israel will not get a warm welcome from the Arab masses, America controls UAE and KSA defense, oil and their economy, America has kept them in submissiveness not let them challenge its vital interests, Israel is the illegitimate child of American. how can these monarchs dare to go against their godfather?
> OIC is dead for the Muslims, It is there to safeguards the selfish interests of these monarchs.and to legitimize their wrongdoing. OIC has failed to bring any relief to the Muslims rather it has become a tool of hoodwinking in their eyes.



I would argue that the Arab population of the GCC countries are fully in bed with their immoral corrupt ruling elite... Exception being Saudi because of their larger more diverse population..m

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

The SC said:


> Arabs fought Usrael in 5 wars,, and tried many things against it,, knowing well that were fighting England and its close allies, France, And the US in disguise in different periods of time from 1948 to 1973.. So we know first hand we can;t fight the US today.. neither do any others including super powers like Russia and China..
> So to be realistic we are trying peace with Usrael.. we might gain a two state solution for Palestinians and maybe much more as the status quo is not working nor advantageous.. peace and stability will at least boost the economies of the middle East..
> what do we have to lose anyway!
> 
> As for Saudi Arabia.. it will be the last to sign an agreement with Usrael.. and only if the two state solution is implemented.. this goes without saying for those who know..



You aren't convincing anyone here with this lame argument, this Pathetic so called peace deal will do nothing except providing more oil to regional proxies fire. more, extremism, terrorism and so on. Arab World right now need populist decision if they want to stand against Iran (the top enemy of Arab fiefdoms although Hadith mention Zionists as top enemy of Islam) , The moral of the people is already low, look at Syria, Lebanon, Iraq and to some extent Jordan (hit by economic problems), all neighborhood of Israel is in depression and desperation, this move will add to their humiliation and it will result in chaos and destruction of chief fiefdom if not all fiefdoms.

so called peace deal, it give nothing to Palestine, we all know this is backdoor deal and Gulfies were trying to normalize relations to counter Iran and KSA will fall in line soon, so don't try to play that they did this to stop the annexation or anything, Oman did the right way, it didn't even pretended to give a fk about Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

UAE-Israeli diplomatic relation is the best way to tackle Iranian influence and state-sponsored terrorism in the Region. 

Egypt, Jordan, Turkey, Morocco, Oman and UAE made right decisions to be friendly with Israel. 
Once Mohammed Bin Salman makes the move, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Malaysia and Indonesia will follow suit. It's matter of time, it will happen. I can wait for the succession of power by MBS.


----------



## polanski

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293925351350034433

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

polanski said:


> Egypt, Jordan, Turkey, Morocco, Oman and UAE made right decisions to be friendly with Israel.



Too bad Israel isn't friendly with them.

As such... Sounds like a master slave relationship... We can all guess who the slaves are...

Slaves to the mighty $$$$ as peak oil demand reaches.... 
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Stealth_fighter said:


> Hi,the beauty of time is- it can expose people,without realising them are being exposed. I see many false flagged advocating people to stay away , stay away from what ? To see another Muslim being killed, butchered, raped , child being killed like nothing ? Houses being destroyed ? They are trying to create Arab non Arab fiction . People be aware of those types. Prophet (SA) has already told us about it. No Muslims has authority over one another, let it be Arab or non Arab. It’s their corrupt leaders that are misguided not the normal people. And those so called liberal Pakistanis, you are eager to fight for the Kashmir not for Palestine ? Why do you feel bad for Kashmir? They are Muslims that’s why ? Then this is called ummah . One Muslim should be caring to another . This is the teaching of Islam.This is Ummah . You quickly forget the history. Why Muslims came to fight Dahir ? Because Muslim were suffering in the hand of Dahir.When we die we will not be asked what MBS did. We will be asked about ourselves.Its our moral and religious duty to raise our voice for Palestine , help them . Religiously it is our duty to protect and rescue al aqsa. If somebody denies and discourage us against these, then be sure for one thing, they are not Muslim. I see many turns blind eyes on the suffering of the Palestinian and blame themselves for so called attack on Israel. I do not wish them on you but god forbid if happens to be that you kicked out of home , your land, not allowed to travel , deprived of basic needs, you see wife and children gets beat up, raped I would love to see you still praising your attackers.
> 
> You should have the courage of saying what is wrong , is wrong .no matter even if the whole world says it is right . And it is another lame and cowardly excuse to say we are so poor we can’t do anything. If it was the case Islam would never flourish cause most of the believers of prophets time were dead poor and so was the story of almost all the Prophets. We need to know our heroes. Salahdin didn’t fight for al aqsa for no reason, he had to fight the Muslims to even before he launch his attack on crusaders. He could’ve said why would I fight against fellow Muslim to free al aqsa, it’s not my problem,it’s Palestine’s problem. What’s next ? Those paid agents gonna call him dumb or outdated ? . The idiots have done themselves a favour, they are on full force to create division among the Muslims, they have exposed themselves by doing so. It’s better to know your enemies than friend’s. And a true warrior never fear of defeat. Muslims believe they fight and die for the cause of seen and Allah decides victory. Palestine will be ours again in Shaa Allah and it’s a part of our faith . When,how ? Allah knows best. He is the best of all the planners.And indeed Allah is with those who are patience.



Thank you for your lovely post. I feel true sentiment of a believer in your words. May Allah swt honor all the true followers of Ummah of Rasoolullah saws.



Khan vilatey said:


> yes, there was an inquest and no one found anything a last ditch effort by a dead mans wife to stay relevant. You tell me what possible advantage would Isreal have to kill an old man dying in France.
> 
> Arafat could simply be allowed not to return.
> 
> KV



Why would they not kill the international face and PR of Palestinian cause, who was loved all over the world?

It is the same reason why they jailed Marwan Barghoti for decades, due to his charisma and principles, and instead put their puppet Mehmood Abbas in power.



Clutch said:


> You are well informed on this subject... Thanks for sharing your thoughts.



Thanks brother. I am close to many Arab brothers, whom many come to my home regularly and we travel together as well. Also it helps to speak Classical Arabic, so I can understand their point of view better than most Pakistanis.



Khan vilatey said:


> And today isi can’t go to Isreal but then at least we even the odds? Today only they operate in Pakistan



Bring them to wreck havok in Pakistan?

Did you forget how they helped India during Balakot strikes? We even have one of their pilots.



Xone said:


> Israel has been trying to get legitimacy from the Muslim world, which, It can not get it without the help of its father America, who is the main Protector of it. Arab states at present are American stooge, I am referring to the monarchs, not the people. These heads of the states are fully dependent on America for their survival. so even if they recognize Israel as a country. Israel will not get a warm welcome from the Arab masses, America controls UAE and KSA defense, oil and their economy, America has kept them in submissiveness not let them challenge its vital interests, Israel is the illegitimate child of American. how can these monarchs dare to go against their godfather?
> OIC is dead for the Muslims, It is there to safeguards the selfish interests of these monarchs.and to legitimize their wrongdoing. OIC has failed to bring any relief to the Muslims rather it has become a tool of hoodwinking in their eyes.



Everyone knew KSA, UAE, Egypt, etc. were in Israel's picket, this is no surprise. It confirms the suspicions of many Muslims. From now on, KSA and gang have lost the moral right to represent the Muslim world.

Interestingly enough, this pushes Pakistan and Turkey to the leadership role of the Sunni Islamic world, which includes the populations of Arab nations.

From now on, everyone will be looking towards us. Our brand has just become more valuable. You already have Afghanistan and CARs watching Pakistan keenly. 

Pakistan has to use the newfound leverage for the best interest of our country, Kashmir, and Afghanistan.

Israel is very upset that after all this time and effort, Pakistan still won't accept Israel. I am sure KSA has brought it up with Pakistan recently.

Without Pakistan's approval, even Arab acceptance, will prove to be a shallow victory for Israel.

This is why so many of our media personalities, liberal minded politicians, and university professors push for acceptance of Israel. Israel is trying hard to gain legitimacy.

Alhamdulilah, Pakistan will never give it. It will be a big slap to their face forever.


----------



## Clutch

The SC said:


> Arabs fought Usrael in 5 wars..and tried many things against it..knowing well that we were fighting England and its close allies, as well as France, And the US in disguise in different periods of time from 1948 to 1973.. So we know first hand that we can't defeat the US today.. neither do any others including super powers like Russia and China..
> 
> So to be realistic and pragmatic, we are trying peace with Usrael.. we might gain a two state solution for the Palestinians and maybe much more as the status quo is not working nor advantageous.. peace and stability will at least boost the economies of the middle East..
> what do we have to lose anyway!
> 
> As for Saudi Arabia.. it will be the last to sign an agreement with Usrael.. and only if the two state solution is implemented.. this goes without saying for those who know..



Has that strategy helped you guys with respect to America and it's support of Israel and the continued expansion of Israel???.

.. Perhaps you should lick the boots harder of the USA and perhaps they will then realize the importance of the two state solution (Palestine and Israel)???

Well at least now you have two boots to lick... American and Israeli... Boots.

Seems like Israel won.. Arabs lost. I wonder why..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

pak-marine said:


> You although in denial and confused but you were also an indian



you know how it is. Support narrative or get a false flag certificate. Discourse is discourse. 



Imran Khan said:


> did UAE asked OIC - ARAB LEAGUE -GCC COUNCIL ???????????
> 
> only we stupid emotional fools are the one whom give our foreign policy in hands of others



Well its kind of hard to argue on our emotional nature which is true as we are an emotional bunch especially when it comes to our relationship with the concept of Ummah however i do believe that our official stand on Israel relation has improved due to the ground realities. As i highlighted in another thread which i shall quote rather than rewrite entirely

_Pakistan's official stance is not that Israel is entirely composed of Palestinian territory occupied as such but is based on the fact that Israel occupies territories of palestine and needs to go back to the pre-1967 borders immediately and cease the human rights violations in the territory of palestine. The two stands are fundamentally different and while one may argue that Pakistan never recognized Israel even before 1967, however that remains irrelevant since Pakistan has cleared its stance. This was done alongside the palestinian stance which was done in 1988.

In 1988 the Palestinian national council, the legislative body of the Palestinian liberation organization passed the Palestinian declaration of independence with 253 in favor and 46 in against and 10 abstentions. This declaration would then be officially announced on 15th november 1988 by Yassir Arafat and as he would finish the reading he would assume the title of President of Palestine from his previous designation as Chairman of Palestine Liberation Organization which would be done officially through the Palestinian Central Council in April 1989. Now this is the official formation of the Palestine state which is recognized as such in the UN as well as by 71% of the member states of the UN amongst whom is Pakistan as well.

So the question is what were the borders of this new state? did palestine declare itself as the right and legitimate government of levant and Israel as a false government and false nation built on occupied lands? did they state as such and with that declare all territories under Israel as Palestine? Basically did they do what the OP is asking us to do?

No they did not. Infact they formulated their territories in their map as Gaza strip, the west bank and the territories occupied by Israel in 1967, which includes west Jerusalem. Not all of jerusalem but the western part of the divided jerusalem and it is in western jerusalem which holds our great sacred mosque. Now this independence was recognized in the UN resolution 43/177 on 15th december 1988. The most important part we need to understand is what Palestine claims and what recognition of palestine would inturn have us claim. In 1993 Palestine recognized the state of israel in line with the resolutions of 242 and 338 which dealt with the Israeli return to pre-war territories respectively where 242 deals with 1967 war and 338 deals with 1973 war and as you know that Israel has not returned West jerusalem nor has it returned the Golan heights. With this Palestine Liberation Organization, recognized as the legitimate representative of the people of palestine by the world ( even by those that dont recognize palestine) and this government of the state of Palestine,m recognized as the representative of the people of Palestine provided Dejure recognition to Israel and Israel in turn recognized PLO as the legitimate authority and representative of palestinians. Now Defacto recognition of a state is one which can be revoked under international law since the concept of Defacto recognition is that the state does not complete the essential requirements of statehood thus cannot be given dejure recognition but will be afforded with defacto recognition which can be removed. It is a custom based on factual situation on ground. Dejure recognition, on the other hand is permanent and is a legal act of lawful nature and its revocation can only happen in the even of absolute breakdown of a state to such a nature where the state ceases to function as a state. Examples of revocation of Dejure include Soviet Union or Yugoslavia. You know absolute breakdown.

So getting back, Palestine declares Israel as an official state and recognized its right to exist in peace which means that the territories of pre-1967 were no longer claimed by palestine and were now the legal and rightful territories of Israel. This was seen during the independence speech, Palestines recognition og resilution 242 and 338, the Oslo Accords and the Letters of recognition. Now if you were to read the letters of recognition then the letter sent by yasser arafat on 9th Septmeber contains the word '..The PLO recognizes the state of Israel and its right to exist peace and security. The PLO confirms to the United Nations Security Council Resolution 242 and 338.' All of these are counted in International law. Any state that would recognize palestine would also recognize the territorial limits of the state of Palestine. They can agree or disagree to the territorial claims of Palestine but they cannot go beyond those claims meaning that by recognizing palestine, we cannot say that all of levant is palestine if palestine itself says not all of levant but the territories we claim as such. Infact one can even argue that such recognition gives defacto recognition to Israel automatically and the aspect of non-recognition is purely the states own decision to not hold diplomatic relations. Not having diplomatic relations with a nations is not synonyms with non-recognition. This is getting way too legal so i am going to bring it back a bit and highlight that Pakistan. Pakistan recognized the state of Palestine on 16th November 1988 and by 1989, had opened full diplomatic relations between the two states.

So Pakistan recognized Palestine as the state based on the resolution 43/177 and has voted as such which means that Pakistan recognized the territorial limits of Palestine as stated by Palestinian government and the true representatives of the Palestinian people. So if they recognize Palestinian territorial limits then who governs the rest of the territory in the book of pakistan? Israel then? Its true that Pakistan does not have diplomatic relations with Israel however Pakistan through its actions and in its words ( spoken by Musharraf i believe and our Foreign office although they avoid this topic), does afford a form of lesser defacto recognition and has stated that the only problem between recognition of Israel is the borders of 1967 and the absolute independence of Palestine and human rights violations._

With the above it can be understood that we have left the original position of no recognition of Israel whatsoever and the entirety of the Levant belonging to Palestine and Palestine alone. This is the position, which is referred to when we speak of the position our founding fathers took however that was then and this is now and this simple fact was not lost to our leadership as well as our legal circles as they amended their position to state that Israel is an entity that cannot be ignored and with Palestinian recognition, in accordance to the above mentioned UN resolution and we shall not hold any diplomatic relations with Israel until Palestine, in accordance to the map of PLO, becomes a sovereign country with absolute independence. 
The thing is that when you repeatedly tell a populace that all your problems stem from the actions of that entity and thus it is not our fault but theirs, it becomes very hard to explain to the same populace as to why you are seeking peace with them. It is the same case with Israel, same case with India and same case with Afghanistan or afghan refugees. Afghan refugees have been marked as the reason behind terrorism in Pakistan, whether that is true or not is not the point. The point is that they have been marked and whenever any concession is offered aka the current government statement to provide them with citizenship, it is met with extreme anger, hatred and protest just like that suggestion was met with. The populace becomes shocked and demands that whether you tell us the truth on the matter or you tell us why you are surrendering to our enemy that you have told us, is our enemy. In such situations we see a panic state make excuses and try to return things back to normal. 

What we need to ask ourselves is whether recognizing Israel now will bring any change or benefit to the country of Pakistan? lets say that XYZ leader of Pakistan establishes diplomatic relationship with Israel. How would that benefit Pakistan? our problems are not because of Israel, neither economic nor military nor strategic, have any relation with Israel and they are entirely based on other factors. Israel is also not looking for validation from far away muslim countries when the Gulf is giving it to them on a silver platter. Israel will not become buddy buddy with us so easily and its relations with India are far more solid. We cant hope to throw a wrench in that relationship. So there exists no incentive on external factors, is there an incentive in internal factors? would the country become more united or will it solve our social problems? none of it. none at all. Infact it will become more divided as some will support and many and many and many will not support at all and it may create chaos in the country thus there exists no incentive for any government to go out of its way to recognize Israel. This is why our current stand is realistic. We made a peaceful position that make palestine independent based on pre-1967 boundaries and we will recognize Israel. You can argue why did we bother in the first place to enter this conflict but it wouldnt change the fact that we are in this conflict with an emotional nation. You are right that we are emotional and even then, we will still be emotional and we hate the jews and that is a fact. This country is not the fan of the jewish population and israel. you just have to visit Hafeez center to know that.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Clutch said:


> The world doesn't quite work that way... If you don't take a position, others will take a position against you.
> 
> The next Pakistan - India conflict... UAE could also send it's Airforce in defense of India... I do not think it's a far fetched proposition.
> 
> You cannot sit in a corner and screem, "Pakistan First!, Pakistan Fist!... Pakistan OnLY!, Pakistan OnLY!"... While the rest of the world around you burns...
> 
> Do you using the same logic... Say, "Forget Kashmir"..."Pakistan Fist, Pakistan Only!"???... Who's gonna listen?... Why do you say, "Forget Kashmir"???







What good has our moral stance and obsession with the "ummah" done for us in the past? In fact why do we even bother with it when we are one of the most impoverished nations on earth?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

polanski said:


> Once Mohammed Bin Salman makes the move, *Pakistan*, Bangladesh, Malaysia and Indonesia will follow suit.



Don't speak for us. Our population and leaders will never allow it.

Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah rejected Israel famously many times.

_In an interview with Duncan Hooper, Reuters’ correspondent, Mr. Jinnah warned that, if Palestine was partitioned:_​
_*“There was bound to be the gravest disaster and unprecedented conflict, not only between the Arabs and the Authority that would undertake to enforce the Partition plan, but the entire Muslim world will revolt… Pakistan will have no other course left but to give its fullest support to the Arabs”.*_​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Clutch said:


> Depends... What will you say when you are in front of Allah?... Will you say I was loyal to myself (Pakistan) or the sufferings of other Muslims as well?







Alternatively you could say that in order for the Muslims to take us seriously and for us to be in a position to help the Ummah, we tried to make Pakistan powerful and prosperous.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> What good has our moral stance and obsession with the "ummah" done for us in the past? In fact why do we even bother with it when we are one of the most impoverished nations on earth?



When Pakistan was first proposed, Muslims were in an even greater abject poverty. Hindus and Sikhs massacred us again and again to deprive us of Pakistan and to force us to give up the claim.

As I said earlier, my grandparents walked barefoot to get to Pakistan, they left lands back home. We sacrificed our lives for this country. The whole way they kept saying, "Pakistan ka Matlab kya? La ilaha ila Allah."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Alternatively you could say that in order for the Muslims to take us seriously and for us to be in a position to help the Ummah, we tried to make Pakistan powerful and prosperous.



Allah makes one powerful or prosperous. I ask my question again, "what will you say when you are in Front of Allah one day and you are asked about you're statement, "Pakistan Fist, not the plight of Muslims First"??? ... What will be your response then?

Btw.. I respect your opinions here on PDF... And I mean no disrespect. Just asking a question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

The Accountant said:


> What a stupid remarks. What is the relationship between our economic failures with recognition of Israel? Only stupid can claim such thing.
> 
> Regarding islam talk about yourself. U r not a judge. How can pasa a judgement of your thinking on all Pakistanies ?







If we can't help ourselves and solve our own problems then what good are we in helping other people solve their problems?..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

saiyan0321 said:


> you know how it is. Support narrative or get a false flag certificate. Discourse is discourse.



I have watched this ID for some time before making that judgment, for which I have reported it to mods.

I do not apply this to everyone I disagree with. Now if the PDF Indians are still in your ears, get them out.


----------



## The SC

Max said:


> You aren't convincing anyone here with this lame argument, this Pathetic so called peace deal will do nothing except providing more oil to regional proxies fire. more, extremism, terrorism and so on. Arab World right now need populist decision if they want to stand against Iran (the top enemy of Arab fiefdoms although Hadith mention Zionists as top enemy of Islam) , The moral of the people is already low, look at Syria, Lebanon, Iraq and to some extent Jordan (hit by economic problems), all neighborhood of Israel is in depression and desperation, this move will add to their humiliation and it will result in chaos and destruction of chief fiefdom if not all fiefdoms.
> 
> so called peace deal, it give nothing to Palestine, we all know this is backdoor deal and Gulfies were trying to normalize relations to counter Iran and KSA will fall in line soon, so don't try to play that they did this to stop the annexation or anything, Oman did the right way, it didn't even pretended to give a fk about Palestine.


You lame empty rhetoric talk is not even worth an answer.. you complex about the Arabs is very evident.. so go cry in a corner about your own destiny and faith..


----------



## The SC

Clutch said:


> Has that strategy helped you guys with respect to America and it's support of Israel and the continued expansion of Israel???.
> 
> .. Perhaps you should lick the boots harder of the USA and perhaps they will then realize the importance of the two state solution (Palestine and Israel)???
> 
> Well at least now you have two boots to lick... American and Israeli... Boots.
> 
> Seems like Israel won.. Arabs lost. I wonder why..


Sill the lame ignorant talk from an Arab hater with too many complexes..


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Clutch said:


> Allah makes one powerful or prosperous. I ask my question again, "what will you say when you are in Front of Allah one day and you are asked about you're statement, Pakistan Fist, not the plight of Muslims First"??? ... What will be your response then?




How can we help others when we are one of the most poorest nations on earth who is fighting an enemy that is more than 7× bigger than us and has the full backing of the West and Russia?.............in fact we are facing a far bigger threat than the Palestinians yet the vast majority of non-Pakistani Muslims don't give a damn.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> If we can't help ourselves and solve our own problems then what good are we in helping other people solve their problems?..........



Brother, but it has no relation to the Islamic concept of Ummah. It was Prophet Muhammad saws who named us an an Ummah, he gave us the designation and taught us how we should behave with each other.

Now if some Muslims sold their souls, then Allah swt will judge them based on that.

Remember the Ummah of Muhammad saws is one of Mu"mineen (who are true believers) and whom only Allah knows who they are.

When we die, you will find many who claim to be Muslim thrown into the flames of hellfire for betraying the Islamic cause.

When we look at the orphan in Palestine, Afghanistan, Kashmir, Syria, Iraq, or Burma, do we scorn them or embrace them?

It is our duty to guide the flock of the Muslims, you are right though that we start at home, but we can atleast give verbal condemnations against the oppressors of our brothers and sisters for now.

When we are strong, then we can decide on more concrete action, in sha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

The SC said:


> Sill the lame ignorant talk from an Arab hater with too many complexes..



Arab hater?... No... Hater of Arab Ignorance and stupid Arab governments.. supporter of Arab causes for justice... 

Big difference

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> How can we help others when we are one of the most poorest nations on earth who is fighting an enemy that is more than 7× bigger than us and has the full backing of the West and Russia?.............in fact we are facing a far bigger threat than the Palestinians yet the vast majority of non-Pakistani Muslims don't give a damn.........



*So your response to Allah will be..*
You made me too weak and poor to stand up for what is right and for me to support the suffer of Muslims??... What do you think He will say back to you?

Remember I'm asking about your responses to Allah when you are standing and facing Him after death... Not to me or all hundreds or thousands reading this online.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

The SC said:


> Sill the lame ignorant talk from an Arab hater with too many complexes..



This is why we have lost so many Arab members. You are getting involved in unnecessary back and forth.

Focus on the topic and understand what is being said, instead labelling Pakistanis here.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> When Pakistan was first proposed, Muslims were in an even greater abject poverty. Hindus and Sikhs massacred us again and again to deprive us of Pakistan and to force us to give up the claim.
> 
> As I said earlier, my grandparents walked barefoot to get to Pakistan, they left lands back home. We sacrificed our lives for this country. The whole way they kept saying, "Pakistan ka Matlab kya? La ilaha ila Allah."







EXACTLY!

I am from the same background as you as well. 

When we were suffering in August 1947, NONE of the other Muslims came to our rescue or tried to help us. We had to fight the indian genocide against us ALL BY OURSELVES. The Palestinians are going to have to do the same. I feel sorry for them but unfortunately there is NOTHING Pakistan and Pakistanis can do to help them.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Clutch said:


> Arab hater?... No... Hater of Arab Ignorance and stupid Arab governments.. supporter of Arab causes for justice...
> 
> Big difference



Many Arabs have scathing criticism against these Arab states for betraying Palestine, and even Kashmir, so it should come as no surprise when Pakistanis have the same opinions.

It is because we love Arabs that we lamblast these developments, it will lead to more suffering and give legitimacy to an illegitimate entity.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Clutch said:


> So your response to Allah will be..
> You made me too weak and poor to stand up for what is right and for me to support the suffer of Muslims??... What do you think He will say back to you?
> 
> Remember I'm asking about your responses to Allah when you are standing and facing Him after death... Not to me or all hundreds or thousands reading this online.








Okay then, so what is it that you EXACTLY propose that Pakistan and Pakistanis do in order to help the Palestinians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> I am from the same background as you as well.
> 
> When we were suffering in August 1947, NONE of the other Muslims came to our rescue or tried to help us. We had to fight the indian genocide against us ALL BY OURSELVES. The Palestinians are going to have to do the same. I feel sorry for them but unfortunately there is NOTHING Pakistan and Pakistanis can do to help them.



Palestinians were going through the same thing as us at the time. Irgun and Haganah Jewish gangs were massacring their villages, like Deir Yassin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Okay then, so what is it that you EXACTLY propose that Pakistan and Pakistanis do in order to help the Palestinians?



For now, we just take a principled stance to support the rights of Palestinians and continue to deny the colonial entity masquerading as a state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> I am from the same background as you as well.
> 
> When we were suffering in August 1947, NONE of the other Muslims came to our rescue or tried to help us. We had to fight the indian genocide against us ALL BY OURSELVES. The Palestinians are going to have to do the same. I feel sorry for them but unfortunately there is NOTHING Pakistan and Pakistanis can do to help them.



You seem to be stuck in human relations... As a Muslim you aren't responsible for your responses to other Muslims... You are responsible for your responses to the duty bestowed upon you by Allah. Do you understand that bit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Clutch said:


> Arab hater?... No... Hater of Arab Ignorance and stupid Arab governments.. supporter of Arab causes for justice...
> 
> Big difference


You want to sound like you know better than the Arabs themselves.. that is not a good sign of psychological health..


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

It seems as if modi has converted the Saudi, UAE and GCC ruling elite in to hinduism and sikhism............


----------



## Clutch

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Okay then, so what is it that you EXACTLY propose that Pakistan and Pakistanis do in order to help the Palestinians?



Stand up for Haq! Always stand up for Haq and justice. Stand up for what is expected from you by Him. ...Not me... Not the Arabs... Not even other Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Arabs are diverse people, with varied views. I doubt Palestinians are happy with this development.


----------



## batmannow

The SC said:


> You lame empty rhetoric talk is not even worth an answer.. you complex about the Arabs is very evident.. so go cry in a corner about your own destiny and faith..


There isn't any doubt that like SADDAM, like QADAFI all these morlarly croupt and weak kings of arabain gulf will be hunted down from the holes as it has happened just recent past by thier own peoples!
Look what happened in Iraq, after SADDAM?
who is in control of Iraq?
Same goes to SIRYA?
same is the fate of that stupid Saudi king and his foolish killer son MBS!
don't you feel Thts the lost logical ends they all are heading towards?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

The SC said:


> You want to sound like you know better than the Arabs themselves.. that is not a good sign of psychological health..



I never said anything about the Arabs... Just their stupid jahil Governments... Even the Israelis hate you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> It seems as if modi has converted the Saudi, UAE and GCC ruling elite in to hinduism and sikhism............



Hadith of Prophet Muhammad saws already predicted that naked, barefoot Bedouin will compete with each other building the highest buildings.

He also said that the women of Arabs will again worship pre-Islamic idols. There are reports of secret ceremonies going on in this region.

This is the end for the Arabs, which also has been prophesied. Very few will be left to fight ad Dajjal and to join al Mahdi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## batmannow

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Arabs are diverse people, with varied views. I doubt Palestinians are happy with this development.


Hammas, hizbullaha, PLO all have rejected this deal and are looking these so called weak naive arab jew slaves of dajjal and they will fight the big holly war no matter what USA, ISRAEL ill do destruction is thier future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Clutch said:


> I never said anything about the Arabs... Just their stupid jahil Governments... Even the Israelis hate you.



Let back and forth go. There is no use.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Clutch said:


> Stand up for Haq! Always stand up for Haq and justice. Stand up for what is expected from you by Him. ...Not me... Not the Arabs... Not even other Muslims.






I feel sorry for the Palestinian people and wish them well. However, my point is that I feel that Pakistan and Pakistanis are unfortunately not in a position to help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

batmannow said:


> There isn't any doubt that like SADDAM, like QADAFI all these morlarly croupt and weak kings of arabain gulf will be hunted down from the holes as it has happened just recent past by thier own peoples!
> Look what happened in Iraq, after SADDAM?
> who is in control of Iraq?
> Same goes to SIRYA?
> same is the fate of that stupid Saudi king and his foolish killer son MBS!
> don't you feel Thts the lost logical ends they all are heading towards?







In all honesty, I believe that modi has managed to persuade mbs to convert to sikhism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

polanski said:


> UAE-Israeli diplomatic relation is the best way to tackle Iranian influence and state-sponsored terrorism in the Region.
> 
> Egypt, Jordan, Turkey, Morocco, Oman and UAE made right decisions to be friendly with Israel.
> Once Mohammed Bin Salman makes the move, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Malaysia and *Indonesia *will follow suit. It's matter of time, it will happen. I can wait for the succession of power by MBS.



*LOL
*
How could we follow Saudi if they are against Palestine interest while currently we are against *US interest* in Palestine issue. Do you think Saudi has bigger leverage in international politics compared to US ?????

This is from our foreign ministry official website

*Indonesia Invites United Nations Security Council to Reject Efforts to Legalize Israeli Settlements in Palestine*
20/11/2019 13:25 PM



Indonesia affirms the development of illegal development *"Indonesia states that it rejects US approval related to Israel's illegal prohibition policy which is de facto a form of access to the Palestinian territories, and is a barrier to peace based on a two-state solution," stressed Ambassador Triansyah Djani, Indonesia's Permanent Representative to the United Nations in New York.* Indonesia also succeeded in issuing a joint commitment of the UN Security Council which requested that Israel decide to cancel the development approved by the United Nations, including resolution 2334 (2016).

In addition, Indonesia also defeated Israel which stopped the fight that had fatalities in Palestine in the Gaza Strip. "Indonesia condemns the resistance to Palestinian civilians, and asks for the full investigation of the Israeli action," Ambassador Triansyah Djani stressed.

https://kemlu.go.id/newyork-un/en/n...-to-legalize-israeli-settlements-in-palestine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I feel sorry for the Palestinian people and wish them well. However, my point is that I feel that Pakistan and Pakistanis are unfortunately not in a position to help them.



You are right brother. We have destroyed ourselves, but Allah swt has given us a second chance.

For the Arabs, it seems the chsnces have run out. Some will die proud and attain shahadat, others will sell their souls for money and acceptance.

The Jews in Nazi Germany also had varied responses to them. Some Jews joined SS, while others fought against them in futility. Most just accepted it and lost hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

idune said:


> When a camel jockey like yourself talks about policy, it bound to have deep void and no substance. More than anything else, countries and people, muslim and non-muslims, abhor Israel because of its below human value policy and actions and aggression. Non-muslim EU and much of the world support Palestinian cause because it is just one, not because it has anything to do with Ummah.



I have noticed that most of the people who want to accept Israel from among Muslim countries tend to be Atheist, Agnostic, and the like.

Arab regimes have betrayed their people and silenced them, otherwise there is alot of anger among Arabs due to these events.

It will come in the streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> If we can't help ourselves and solve our own problems then what good are we in helping other people solve their problems?..........


I am not talking about Pakiatan becoming refree and try to solve the palestine issue. Certainly we r not capable right now even future as we r far away from the region. However that does not mean we should get away from our principle instance that Israel as an illegal occupied territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You are right brother. We have destroyed ourselves, but Allah swt has given us a second chance.
> 
> For the Arabs, it seems the chsnces have run out. Some will die proud and attain shahadat, others will sell their souls for money and acceptance.
> 
> The Jews in Nazi Germany also had varied responses to them. Some Jews joined SS, while others fought against them in futility. Most just accepted it and lost hope.







I haven't lost hope and never will be if Pakistan and Pakistanis are too help themselves and other Muslims we seriously need to somehow become even more powerful than Israel. That is the only way, there is no other alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

The Accountant said:


> I am not talking about Pakiatan becoming refree and try to solve the palestine issue. Certainly we r not capable right now even future as we r far away from the region. However that does not mean we should get away from our principle instance that Israel as an illegal occupied territory.



Hadith which told us how to take these situations of injustice.

If you can do something with your hands To fix it. Do it.

If you cannot, then use your pen to speak out against it.

If you cannot. Then hate it in your heart. And that is the least level of faith when beholding oppression.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Hadith of Prophet Muhammad saws already predicted that naked, barefoot Bedouin will compete with each other building the highest buildings.
> 
> He also said that the women of Arabs will again worship pre-Islamic idols. There are reports of secret ceremonies going on in this region.
> 
> This is the end for the Arabs, which also has been prophesied. Very few will be left to fight ad Dajjal and to join al Mahdi.






They're probably conducting those ceremonies in the new mundirs and gurdwaras they have joined.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I haven't lost hope and never will be if Pakistan and Pakistanis are too help themselves and other Muslims we seriously need to somehow become even more powerful than Israel. That is the only way, there is no other alternative.



Israel has pacified the Arabs. Next they will target Iran. Iran is in real danger now. Then they will attack and destroy Turkey (already prophesized.) Afterwards they will target Pakistan.

Until then they will pump up India to attack us via proxy. Even if India loses and breaks, those pieces will keep striking us, until we are forced to put an end to it (ghazwa Hind.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I have noticed that most of the people who want to accept Israel from among Muslim countries tend to be Atheist, Agnostic, and the like.
> 
> Arab regimes have betrayed their people and silenced them, otherwise there is alot of anger among Arabs due to these events.
> 
> It will come in the streets.



All Arab countries lost purpose, no direction or aim and willing to sell their soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> They're probably conducting those ceremonies in the new mundirs and gurdwaras they have joined.



Arab regimes have betrayed Islam. They have destroyed all the past symbols of Prophet Muhammad saws and Sahabah in Makkah, MBS fast tracked it last year. They found some hidden places and demolished them.

There should be no shock that they have allies with Israel and India. That was obvious.

Pakistan is loyal to Islam and Muslims, while those regimes are not

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

idune said:


> All Arab countries lost purpose, no direction or aim and willing to sell their soul.



Sign of Qiyamat.

That will come to them at the hands of Israel and its expansionist wars.

Arabs will be slaughtered as Jews were in Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

My personal opinion on the seismic events occurs almost everyday....

These are the accelerating Sings of the End Times. No doubt about it.

I think MBS will make the next foolish move to make peace with Dejaali Israel... This will cause and internal conflict in Saudi Arabia as different factions in Saudi fight against eachother... 



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I feel sorry for the Palestinian people and wish them well. However, my point is that I feel that Pakistan and Pakistanis are unfortunately not in a position to help them.



Then if you feel so disempowered that is fine... But let's not stop others who view life and death from a a slightly different perspective.... so so not use your feelings of disempowerment to discourage others to stand up for Haq.

I used to be more inline with your way of thinking. But I realized it was mostly due to my own regrets of other arabs (especially Gulf Arabs) racism against Pakistani and the failures of other so-called Muslims failure to stand with Pakistan...

Then I realized... It wasn't about them... The Test wasn't about my tit-for-tat response ... It was rather about one and only one thing... The expectations from me by my Creator and the creator of Pakistan and the rest of the universe. He has laid down those expectations very clearly... I have to stand up for Haq (truth), Justice, and suffering of other Muslims irrespective of their dealings with me. So with that guidance... I today voice my outrage at this Dejaali move by UAE government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xone

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Alhamdulilah, Pakistan will never give it. It will be a big slap to their face forever.


yeah, this should be the logical outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Clutch said:


> My personal opinion on the seismic events occurs almost everyday....
> 
> These are the accelerating Sings of the End Times. No doubt about it.
> 
> I think MBS will make the next foolish move to make peace with Dejaali Israel... This will cause and internal conflict in Saudi Arabia as different factions in Saudi fight against eachother...
> 
> 
> 
> Then if you feel so disempowered that is fine... But let's not stop others who view life and death from a a slightly different perspective.... so so not use your feelings of disempowerment to discourage others to stand up for Haq.
> 
> I used to be more inline with your way of thinking. But I realized it was mostly due to my own regrets of other arabs (especially Gulf Arabs) racism against Pakistani and the failures of other so-called Muslims failure to stand with Pakistan...
> 
> Then I realized... It wasn't about them... The Test wasn't about my tit-for-tat response ... It was rather about one and only one thing... The expectations from me by my Creator and the creator of Pakistan and the rest of the universe. He has laid down those expectations very clearly... I have to stand up for Haq (truth), Justice, and suffering of other Muslims irrespective of their dealings with me. So with that guidance... I today voice my outrage at this Dejaali move by UAE government.



For the past 3 days, big events kept happening. There was the Kashmir OIC thing, then KSA asking for loans back, now UAE accepting Israel.

It is a major sign, we should not take it lightly.

When the few Makkan Muslims, who were poor Arabs and slaves mostly, accepted Islam and sided with Prophet Muhammad saws, the whole society went against them, they killed them, tortured them, chased them away. Allah swt forbid them to fight back, He was building their courage and testing them.

When they came back to Makkah years later, they conqueres it bloodless with more than 10,000 strong Muslim soldiers.

My point in relating this historical lesson is that never underestimate the power of belief, esp in a cause as great as what they believed.

You never know when you will be chosen to be the ruler of the world. In a few decades, they went from impoverished outcasts to being the rulers of Egypt, Palestine, and Persia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

idune said:


> All Arab countries lost purpose, no direction or aim and willing to sell their soul.



The Arab god is the Almighty $$$... Oil was their test.... They flunked... Now with Peak Oil Demand around the corner.... They still need to get their Fix...

That is why they have made peace with Israel..
They need the $$$ to continue to flow when all their oil wells shut-in... This is the UAE and Saudis guaranteeing their furniture endeavors to Monaco's Gambling Houses, Dubai Whore Houses... And Yacht cocaine parties on the Mediterranean...

They need their Fix...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

polanski said:


> UAE-Israeli diplomatic relation is the best way to tackle Iranian influence and state-sponsored terrorism in the Region.
> 
> Egypt, Jordan, Turkey, Morocco, Oman and UAE made right decisions to be friendly with Israel.
> Once Mohammed Bin Salman makes the move, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Malaysia and Indonesia will follow suit. It's matter of time, it will happen. I can wait for the succession of power by MBS.



are you jews & Hindus born as pathological liars ? As I have no other explanation the stuff you people are coming out on here 

better you stop your own exporting business terrorism to your terrorists friend India on Kashmiris. you have no business here neither are there any Iranians in this region. but you know this you lying polish j.. 

and don’t quote Pakistan too follow Saudi king plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

batmannow said:


> There isn't any doubt that like SADDAM, like QADAFI all these morlarly croupt and weak kings of arabain gulf will be hunted down from the holes as it has happened just recent past by thier own peoples!
> Look what happened in Iraq, after SADDAM?
> who is in control of Iraq?
> Same goes to SIRYA?
> same is the fate of that stupid Saudi king and his foolish killer son MBS!
> don't you feel Thts the lost logical ends they all are heading towards?


Why should I believe that when you take it on you to compare (and insult) A monarchy loved and respected by its people.. to insane Dictators like Qadafi and Saddam to an extent..
God knows better.. so you can stop speculating on who is heading to what..


----------



## The SC

Clutch said:


> I never said anything about the Arabs... Just their stupid jahil Governments... Even the Israelis hate you.


It does not seem so for the Usralis.. did you read the OP article..
Still talking rubbish about Governments.. how do you know they are Jahil..when most Arab governments are leading their people in the right direction.. and those who did not survive the Arab spring are all in trouble, like Syria, Yemen and Libya..


----------



## Kambojaric

The SC said:


> Arabs fought Usrael in 5 wars..and tried many things against it..knowing well that we were fighting England and its close allies, as well as France, And the US in disguise in different periods of time from 1948 to 1973.. So we know first hand that we can't defeat the US today.. neither do any others including super powers like Russia and China..
> 
> So to be realistic, rational and pragmatic, we are trying peace with Usrael.. we might gain a two state solution for the Palestinians and maybe much more as the status quo is not working nor advantageous.. peace and stability will at least boost the economies of the middle East..
> what do we have to lose anyway!
> 
> As for Saudi Arabia.. it will be the last to sign an agreement with Usrael.. and only if the two state solution is implemented.. this goes without saying for those who know..



Arabs need a unifier. You are divided into so many states that dividing and conquering the Arab world is easy pickings for a hostile power. Qatar vs Saudi, Morocco vs Algeria etc

I think the GCC "union" project needs to be fast tracked ASAP so that at least the Arabian Peninsula nations present a united front. The 73 Oil embargo is just an example of what an impact the Arab world can have if it presents a united front.

*ALSO LETS KEEP THE DISCUSSION CIVIL - FOR ALL MEMBERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

The SC said:


> It does not seem so for the Usralis.. did you read the OP article..
> Still talking rubbish about Governments.. how do you know they are Jahil..when mst Arab governments are leading their people in the right way and those who did not survive the Arab spring are all in trouble, like Syria, Yemen and Libya..



I swear at my own government here ... And I have the freedom to do so!... Too bad Arabs are slaves to despot regimes...

Today your ignorant Arab UAE government made peace with Israel and you don't have the guts or freedom of thought to speak against it.... *Ironically you still spell Israel as Usrael.*... why?... Is your heart saying something else but you are brainwashed to still support your ideal of Arab national unity at the same time???

*Listen, *UAE has made peace with Israel.. they are now hugging and kissing eachother... You should be a good little nationalist and now also start saying "Israel"... Spell it right... Otherwise our Kings will throw you in jail!

My old university room mate (who was an Israeli) once said to me, "Any good Arab, is a Dead Arab". ...

Too bad you Arabs aren't smart enough to distinguish between your enemies and your friends... Pakistanis supported you guys genuinely and you instead continue to back stab us and hug people like my old university roommate...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xone

kingQamaR said:


> are you jews & Hindus born as pathological liars ? As I have no other explanation the stuff you people are coming out on here


No ethics for them, they will get their motives with all their mean means. foul or fair does not matter for them, hooked or crooked no problem. 
Sometimes I am tempted to opt for the same motivation for Muslims to teach them a lesson. damn care for means, why? It is really become hard to stop them fairly and justly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

khansaheeb said:


> Isn't that a better reason not to accept Israel? There is no price for deen and imaan and that apartheid cannot be accepted or surrendered and people sold out. The Universal rights of people should be respected wherever they maybe and whoever they maybe.


Lol but you guys do recognise your biggest enemy India with whom you have fought countless wars , a country who threatens your own very existence and who has killed countless amounts of your people and still occupies (probably stay that way forever) what you claim is your territory. Despite all this you guys still have relations toegether and your leaders and diplomats sometimes even meet. Yet you claim recognising or having some relations with another far away country with whom you guys have no real issues is some sort of great crime or anti islamic. Seems religion really makes people more emotional. Reason a country's foreign policy should never be formulated based on religion.


----------



## Mentee

So is this a fourth sunni country to officially recognize the European outcasts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

idune said:


> When a camel jockey like yourself talks about policy, it bound to have deep void and no substance. More than anything else, countries and people, muslim and non-muslims, abhor Israel because of its below human value policy and actions and aggression. Non-muslim EU and much of the world support Palestinian cause because it is just one, not because it has anything to do with Ummah.




Listen clown, you're the little flower who goes around reporting even the most harmless of posts so don't go around labelling others "Camel Jockey".



You live in the USA, but talk smack about Israel, If this isn't the height of hypocrisy, I don't know what is.


Grow up clown, I know you can't come back to BD, you're an exile.


Best you adapt to the ideals of your adopted country.



Nice of you to assume I'm a camel jockey because my flag is from Kuwait, but I don't live here anymore anyway.


Now go about your dish washing duties or whatever it is you do in the US.


I reckon you're the kind of clown, who talks on big lengths about their country while living abroad in western countries, enjoying the high life while ordering others around back home.

Bet a clown like you would gobble up an Israeli Visa, If one was ever on the cards.


Little seditious exile.


----------



## PeaceGen

Israel and UAE peace deal is vindication for Trump: Goodwin - New York Post

Israel and UAE peace deal is vindication for Trump: Goodwin New York Post
Potential impact of Israel-United Arab Emirates peace agreement CBS News
Trump announces 'Historic Peace Agreement' between Israel, UAE Fox News
_Israel-UAE deal achieves a Middle East rarity: It's win-win-win, Palestinians included _ NBC News
James Carafano: Israel-UAE agreement shows Trump’s Middle East policy succeeding Fox News
*View Full Coverage on Google News*

Local : 2020-08-14(Friday) 04:15:00
Found via nicer.app/news


----------



## Xone

Mentee said:


> So is this a fourth sunni country to officially recognize the European outcasts?


many more are in line especially which are around Israel, why are you calling them Sunni? the remaining will bear the brunt of the offensive intimidation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*Israel launches new raids on Hamas targets in Gaza*
A military compound, underground infrastructure, observation posts among those targeted by the Israeli army in Gaza.

23 hours ago
Israel again attacked Hamas targets in the Gaza Strip on Thursday in response to what it said were continued launches of "explosive balloons" from the Palestinian territory.

Dozens of helium balloons laden with incendiary material have been deployed in recent days in a bid to pressure Israel to ease its blockade of the Gaza Strip and allow new economic projects. Israel also said it will stop shipments of fuel into Gaza in response.

Israel, which cites security threats from Hamas for its land and naval blockade, earlier retaliated by closing the Strip's main commercial crossing and striking Hamas military facilities with warplanes, attack helicopters and tanks.

The Israeli army said in a statement on Thursday it struck "a military compound, underground infrastructure and observation posts" inside Gaza. Hamas's "naval force" was also hit, it said.

"The attack was carried out in response to balloons with explosives and incendiary balloons from the Gaza Strip into Israeli territory in the past week ... We hold Hamas responsible," the Israeli army said.

Reports from Gaza said the latest attacks hit sites in Rafah to the south and Beit Hanoun in the north.

A Gaza security source told the AFP news agency that Israeli warplanes carried out several air attacks on Hamas sites. The attacks caused severe damage to some infrastructure and damage to citizens' homes, but no one was hurt.

_
COVID-19 crisis fuels Gaza farmers' economic woes (2:24)




An Israeli warplane fired a missile that landed in a school run by the UN refugee agency (UNRWA) in al-Shati refugee camp, western Gaza city, said a Palestinian security source who spoke on condition of anonymity.

The missile did not explode but caused damage to the building. The source added the school had been closed. It was unclear if anyone was injured in the strike.

Hamas denounced the latest attacks on Thursday.

"These aggressive policies aim to exacerbate the crises our people in Gaza are enduring to paralyse their daily life and to disrupt the efforts of combating coronavirus amid international and regional silence," Fawzi Barhoum, a spokesperson for Hamas, said in a statement. 

The air raids were reportedly the most intense response Israel has launched in the recent round of escalations.

*Balloon-borne devices*



Explosives tied to balloons and kites first emerged as a weapon in Gaza during protests in 2018, when the makeshift devices drifted across the border daily, causing thousands of fires on Israeli farms and in communities.

Israeli authorities said since Tuesday dozens of balloon-borne devices launched into southern Israel have ignited more than 80 fires. 

In response to those first two incidents, Israel closed its Karem Abu Salem, known as Kerem Shalom to Israelis, goods crossing with the Gaza Strip.

Hamas denounced the closure, saying it was "aggressive", and Israel "bears all consequences and repercussions". The move showed Israel's "insistence on laying siege" to Gaza, Hamas said, warning it could cause further worsening of the humanitarian situation in the territory.

Escalating the measures on Thursday, Defence Minister Benny Gantz ordered a halt to fuel imports into Gaza "in light of the continued launching of incendiary balloons from the Strip" towards Israel, the defence ministry said in a statement.

Barhoum called the measure a "grave act of aggression" that "aims to worsen the crisis of our people in the blockaded Strip". The Mediterranean coastal enclave relies on Israel for most of its fuel and gas.

*Bargaining tool*
The Palestinian territory has been under an Israeli blockade since 2007. The Gaza Strip has a population of two million, more than half of whom live in poverty, according to the World Bank.

Hamas and Israel have fought three wars since 2008. Despite a truce last year backed by the United Nations, Egypt and Qatar, the two sides clash sporadically.


Schools in lockdown: 13-year-old takes on role of teacher in Gaza


Palestinian analysts say cross-border fire from Gaza is often used as a bargaining tool to secure Israel's greenlight for the entry of Qatari financial aid into the territory.

The ceasefire followed a deadly surge in violence and was to see Israel allow new development projects, including an industrial zone and a hospital.

Hamas has accused Israel of not fully complying with the deal. Israel, which deems Hamas a "terrorist" organisation, shuns direct negotiations and has never publicly acknowledged the truce.


On Wednesday, Israel reduced the area where it permits Palestinians to fish from 24km (15 miles) to 13km (eight miles), calling it a response to the balloon launches.
_


----------



## The SC

Clutch said:


> I swear at my own government here ... And I have the freedom to do so!... Too bad Arabs are slaves to despot regimes...
> 
> Today your ignorant Arab UAE government made peace with Israel and you don't have the guts or freedom of thought to speak against it.... *Ironically you still spell Israel as Usrael.*... why?... Is your heart saying something else but you are brainwashed to still support your ideal of Arab national unity at the same time???
> 
> *Listen, *UAE has made peace with Israel.. they are now hugging and kissing eachother... You should be a good little nationalist and now also start saying "Israel"... Spell it right... Otherwise our Kings will throw you in jail!
> 
> My old university room mate (who was an Israeli) once said to me, "Any good Arab, is a Dead Arab". ...
> 
> Too bad you Arabs aren't smart enough to distinguish between your enemies and your friends... Pakistanis supported you guys genuinely and you instead continue to back stab us and hug people like my old university roommate...


This talk only says you are being jealous and a bit not totally in your mind..since you think because you don't like it.. everyone else shouldn't like it either.. so no need for more of your BS posts..


----------



## The SC

Kambojaric said:


> Arabs need a unifier. You are divided into so many states that dividing and conquering the Arab world is easy pickings for a hostile power. Qatar vs Saudi, Morocco vs Algeria etc
> 
> I think the GCC "union" project needs to be fast tracked ASAP so that at least the Arabian Peninsula nations present a united front. The 73 Oil embargo is just an example of what an impact the Arab world can have if it presents a united front.
> 
> *ALSO LETS KEEP THE DISCUSSION CIVIL - FOR ALL MEMBERS*


The second part of your post means that the Arabs have a United front already.. who has expected that in 1973.. those divisions you mentioned are shallow ones.. deep under the people are united..


----------



## Tom_Cruise

pak-marine said:


> perfect , pakistan should be next



Can you imagine the uproar from the mad mullahs and the illiterate masses that follow them? 

It will be like no other. Absolute carnage.


----------



## obj 705A

Imran Khan said:


> *Israel launches new raids on Hamas targets in Gaza*
> A military compound, underground infrastructure, observation posts among those targeted by the Israeli army in Gaza.
> 
> 23 hours ago
> Israel again attacked Hamas targets in the Gaza Strip on Thursday in response to what it said were continued launches of "explosive balloons" from the Palestinian territory.



this is the UAEsrael celebrating their marriage by lighting Gaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

The SC said:


> This talk only says you are being jealous and a bit not totally in your mind..since you think because you don't like it.. everyone else shouldn't like it either.. so no need for more of your BS posts..



we never get to hear on Pdf, Our arab posters say negative going on with neighbourhood monarchs or dictators in Egypt or else where? Other country posters Pakistanis, Turkish , Iranians do it with there own. this is big news breaking out on UAE but I bet you will put some good words on UAE actions !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

The SC said:


> This talk only says you are being jealous and a bit not totally in your mind..since you think because you don't like it.. everyone else shouldn't like it either.. so no need for more of your BS posts..


Stop pushing him that's the majority of the Muslims opinion, can you put the vote count here, then if ur zionistic views got beaten will you accept it?
Lets become so called democratic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xone

It is a buddy, love child, and so-called father making a deal in the name of a Peace deal for Palestine. A long-awaited win for Israel, a timely relief for trump, and ill fame for UAE if they mind of which they don't. Personal interest matters more than true justice or equality. everyone is looking at it through the prism of their benefit, while damn caring about the aggrieved party, right or wrong, or public opinion or religious faith. maybe a new plot to get things done in their own way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

Its call creating a problem and then solve it so people may praise him. Only fools fall for it. Israel traded nothing for something. Arabs are low IQs.


----------



## batmannow

kingQamaR said:


> we never get to hear on Pdf, Our arab posters say negative going on with neighbourhood monarchs or dictators in Egypt or else where? Other country posters Pakistanis, Turkish , Iranians do it with there own. this is big news breaking out on UAE but I bet you will put some good words on UAE actions !!!


whole world knew that these so called Arabs are the Slaves of greater Israel and thier hidden king DAJAL and now God has taken out the masks from thier ugly faces!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

kingQamaR said:


> we never get to hear on Pdf, Our arab posters say negative going on with neighbourhood monarchs or dictators in Egypt or else where? Other country posters Pakistanis, Turkish , Iranians do it with there own. this is big news breaking out on UAE but I bet you will put some good words on UAE actions !!!


That is because the perceptions are different .. we see things from the inside out.. while others see them only from the outside.. just a shallow view.. We like our monarchs and presidents as far as they are doing a good job.. and we don't only talk the empty talk to vent frustrations..we actually walk the walk.. as you have seen with Libya's Qadafi..Syria, Tunisia, Egypt's Mubarak and Sudan...etc.. no dictator was left in his place..


----------



## batmannow

Xone said:


> It is a buddy, love child, and so-called father making a deal in the name of a Peace deal for Palestine. A long-awaited win for Israel, a timely relief for trump, and ill fame for UAE if they mind of which they don't. Personal interest matters more than true justice or equality. everyone is looking at it through the prism of their benefit, while damn caring about the aggrieved party, right or wrong, or public opinion or religious faith. maybe a new plot to get things done in their own way.


So if it's a win, then what's happened in IRAQ after so much fuss and bringing the whole world's armies where it's standing now, oh in Iran's hands?
Is thts the win for USA and Israel?
No I don't think so, now the agenda is simple Israel knows well that any Arab Muslim state accepting it, is just inviting a real dangerous public revolt against these weak kings and they ill be hunted down like QADAFI in Libya from holes and will be killed on a live stream by thier own public?
And next with be a sirya like situation which USA. And Israel will take advantage but that's a very very stupid calculation of the most stupidest of American president and it will break not only these small kingdoms of slave Arabian kings but also America itself cause this time America won't find many allies for its stupid fruitless and senseless wars in Arabian countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

The SC said:


> You lame empty rhetoric talk is not even worth an answer.. you complex about the Arabs is very evident.. so go cry in a corner about your own destiny and faith..



Complex about desert dwellers who failed against a tiny zionist entity and now want to fight Iran with one who occupy their lands, No thanks.


----------



## Jazzbot

Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) had predicted the destruction of Arabs 14 centuries ago, the greater game has started:

*حَدَّثَنَا مَالِكُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ الزُّهْرِيَّ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ، عَنْ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ أُمِّ حَبِيبَةَ، عَنْ زَيْنَبَ ابْنَةِ جَحْشٍ ـ رضى الله عنهن ـ أَنَّهَا قَالَتِ اسْتَيْقَظَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنَ النَّوْمِ مُحْمَرًّا وَجْهُهُ يَقُولُ ‏"‏ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ، وَيْلٌ لِلْعَرَبِ مِنْ شَرٍّ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ، فُتِحَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ رَدْمِ يَاجُوجَ وَمَاجُوجَ مِثْلُ هَذِهِ ‏"‏‏.‏ وَعَقَدَ سُفْيَانُ تِسْعِينَ أَوْ مِائَةً‏.‏ قِيلَ أَنَهْلِكُ وَفِينَا الصَّالِحُونَ قَالَ ‏"‏ نَعَمْ، إِذَا كَثُرَ الْخَبَثُ ‏"‏‏.‏*​*The Prophet (ﷺ) got up from his sleep with a flushed red face and said, "None has the right to be worshipped but Allah. Woe to the Arabs, from the Great evil that is nearly approaching them. Today a gap has been made in the wall of Gog and Magog like this." (Sufyan illustrated by this forming the number 90 or 100 with his fingers.) It was asked, "Shall we be destroyed though there are righteous people among us?" The Prophet (ﷺ) said, "Yes, if evil increased."
*

Arabs are digging their own graves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

obj 705A said:


> this is the UAEsrael celebrating their marriage by lighting Gaza.



Israel always celebrates by killing Arabs. Nothing new.

Gaza is just low hanging fruit.



kingQamaR said:


> we never get to hear on Pdf, Our arab posters say negative going on with neighbourhood monarchs or dictators in Egypt or else where? Other country posters Pakistanis, Turkish , Iranians do it with there own. this is big news breaking out on UAE but I bet you will put some good words on UAE actions !!!



@Falcon29 is still banned, but I hope he will be here to share an Islamic and Palestinian view to this topic.

Unfortunately most of the other Arab posters on PDF have been regime apologists since I have been here.

Some North African members are not though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## obj 705A

*Countries & politicians who condemned the agreement:*

*Palestinian authority *
"The Palestinian leadership rejects and denounces the UAE, Israeli and US trilateral, surprising announcement," said Nabil Abu Rudeineh, a senior adviser to Abbas.

Abu Rudeineh, reading from a statement outside Abbas's headquarters in Ramallah in the occupied West Bank, said the deal was a "betrayal of Jerusalem, Al-Aqsa and the Palestinian cause."

Hanan Ashrawi, an outspoken member of the Palestinian Liberation Organization's executive committee who has served in various leadership positions in Palestine, said the UAE's announcement was the equivalent of being "sold out" by "friends".

*Hamas*
"This agreement does absolutely not serve the Palestinian cause, it rather serves the Zionist narrative. This agreement encourages the occupation [by Israel] to continue its denial of the rights of our Palestinian people, and even to continue its crimes against our people, What is required is to support the legitimate struggle of our people against the occupation and not to establish agreements with this occupier, and any annexation we will face by a Palestinian confrontation that is supported by the Arabs and internationally, and not by signing normalisation agreements with them [Israel]."

*Iran*
Iran strongly condemned the agreement between Israel and the UAE to normalise ties, calling it an act of "strategic stupidity" that will only strengthen the Tehran-backed "axis of resistance".

*Turkey*
"History and the conscience of the region's peoples will not forget and never forgive this hypocritical behaviour of the UAE, betraying the Palestinian cause for the sake of its narrow interests, it is extremely worrying that the UAE should, with a unilateral action, try and do away with the [2002] Arab Peace Plan developed by the Arab League. It is not in the slightest credible that this three-way declaration should be presented as supporting the Palestinian cause."

*Ghana*
Ras Mubarak, a parliamentarian in Ghana, called the UAE's move "a betrayal" of the Palestinian people, comparing their plight to that of Black South Africans during the apartheid era.

*Countries that welcomed the agreement:-*

*Jordan*
"If Israel dealt with it as an incentive to end occupation ... it will move the region towards a just peace".

*Egypt*
"I followed with interest and appreciation the joint statement between the United States, United Arab Emirates and Israel to halt the Israeli annexation of Palestinian lands and taking steps to bring peace in the Middle East" el-Sisi said on Twitter.

*Bahrain*
The Gulf state of Bahrain welcomed the accord between the UAE and Israel, state news agency BNA said.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...malising-diplomatic-ties-200813152921879.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

obj 705A said:


> *Countries & politicians who condemned the agreement:*
> 
> *Palestinian authority *
> "The Palestinian leadership rejects and denounces the UAE, Israeli and US trilateral, surprising announcement," said Nabil Abu Rudeineh, a senior adviser to Abbas.
> 
> Abu Rudeineh, reading from a statement outside Abbas's headquarters in Ramallah in the occupied West Bank, said the deal was a "betrayal of Jerusalem, Al-Aqsa and the Palestinian cause."
> 
> Hanan Ashrawi, an outspoken member of the Palestinian Liberation Organization's executive committee who has served in various leadership positions in Palestine, said the UAE's announcement was the equivalent of being "sold out" by "friends".
> 
> *Hamas*
> "This agreement does absolutely not serve the Palestinian cause, it rather serves the Zionist narrative. This agreement encourages the occupation [by Israel] to continue its denial of the rights of our Palestinian people, and even to continue its crimes against our people, What is required is to support the legitimate struggle of our people against the occupation and not to establish agreements with this occupier, and any annexation we will face by a Palestinian confrontation that is supported by the Arabs and internationally, and not by signing normalisation agreements with them [Israel]."
> 
> *Iran*
> Iran strongly condemned the agreement between Israel and the UAE to normalise ties, calling it an act of "strategic stupidity" that will only strengthen the Tehran-backed "axis of resistance".
> 
> *Turkey*
> "History and the conscience of the region's peoples will not forget and never forgive this hypocritical behaviour of the UAE, betraying the Palestinian cause for the sake of its narrow interests, it is extremely worrying that the UAE should, with a unilateral action, try and do away with the [2002] Arab Peace Plan developed by the Arab League. It is not in the slightest credible that this three-way declaration should be presented as supporting the Palestinian cause."
> 
> *Ghana*
> Ras Mubarak, a parliamentarian in Ghana, called the UAE's move "a betrayal" of the Palestinian people, comparing their plight to that of Black South Africans during the apartheid era.
> 
> *Countries that welcomed the agreement:-*
> 
> *Jordan*
> "If Israel dealt with it as an incentive to end occupation ... it will move the region towards a just peace".
> 
> *Egypt*
> "I followed with interest and appreciation the joint statement between the United States, United Arab Emirates and Israel to halt the Israeli annexation of Palestinian lands and taking steps to bring peace in the Middle East" el-Sisi said on Twitter.
> 
> *Bahrain*
> The Gulf state of Bahrain welcomed the accord between the UAE and Israel, state news agency BNA said.
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...malising-diplomatic-ties-200813152921879.html



Thanks for the share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Jazzbot said:


> Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) had predicted the destruction of Arabs 14 centuries ago, the greater game has started:
> 
> *حَدَّثَنَا مَالِكُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ الزُّهْرِيَّ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ، عَنْ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ أُمِّ حَبِيبَةَ، عَنْ زَيْنَبَ ابْنَةِ جَحْشٍ ـ رضى الله عنهن ـ أَنَّهَا قَالَتِ اسْتَيْقَظَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنَ النَّوْمِ مُحْمَرًّا وَجْهُهُ يَقُولُ ‏"‏ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ، وَيْلٌ لِلْعَرَبِ مِنْ شَرٍّ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ، فُتِحَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ رَدْمِ يَاجُوجَ وَمَاجُوجَ مِثْلُ هَذِهِ ‏"‏‏.‏ وَعَقَدَ سُفْيَانُ تِسْعِينَ أَوْ مِائَةً‏.‏ قِيلَ أَنَهْلِكُ وَفِينَا الصَّالِحُونَ قَالَ ‏"‏ نَعَمْ، إِذَا كَثُرَ الْخَبَثُ ‏"‏‏.‏*​*The Prophet (ﷺ) got up from his sleep with a flushed red face and said, "None has the right to be worshipped but Allah. Woe to the Arabs, from the Great evil that is nearly approaching them. Today a gap has been made in the wall of Gog and Magog like this." (Sufyan illustrated by this forming the number 90 or 100 with his fingers.) It was asked, "Shall we be destroyed though there are righteous people among us?" The Prophet (ﷺ) said, "Yes, if evil increased."
> *
> 
> Arabs are digging their own graves.


----------



## m52k85

obj 705A said:


> *Countries & politicians who condemned the agreement:*


And as usual we will stay quite or pass measured lip-service, and then we think why we are not taken seriously on the international stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

m52k85 said:


> And as usual we will stay quite or pass measured lip-service, and then we think why we are not taken seriously on the international stage.



Pakistan should join Turkey, Iran, and others in condemning this development openly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Jazzbot said:


> Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) had predicted the destruction of Arabs 14 centuries ago, the greater game has started:
> 
> *حَدَّثَنَا مَالِكُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ الزُّهْرِيَّ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ، عَنْ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ أُمِّ حَبِيبَةَ، عَنْ زَيْنَبَ ابْنَةِ جَحْشٍ ـ رضى الله عنهن ـ أَنَّهَا قَالَتِ اسْتَيْقَظَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنَ النَّوْمِ مُحْمَرًّا وَجْهُهُ يَقُولُ ‏"‏ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ، وَيْلٌ لِلْعَرَبِ مِنْ شَرٍّ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ، فُتِحَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ رَدْمِ يَاجُوجَ وَمَاجُوجَ مِثْلُ هَذِهِ ‏"‏‏.‏ وَعَقَدَ سُفْيَانُ تِسْعِينَ أَوْ مِائَةً‏.‏ قِيلَ أَنَهْلِكُ وَفِينَا الصَّالِحُونَ قَالَ ‏"‏ نَعَمْ، إِذَا كَثُرَ الْخَبَثُ ‏"‏‏.‏*​*The Prophet (ﷺ) got up from his sleep with a flushed red face and said, "None has the right to be worshipped but Allah. Woe to the Arabs, from the Great evil that is nearly approaching them. Today a gap has been made in the wall of Gog and Magog like this." (Sufyan illustrated by this forming the number 90 or 100 with his fingers.) It was asked, "Shall we be destroyed though there are righteous people among us?" The Prophet (ﷺ) said, "Yes, if evil increased."
> *
> 
> Arabs are digging their own graves.


Time has come F o r PM imran khan to tell Mr bajwa stop talking to KSA and dealing secretly , and tell him to sit tight in GHQ focus himself on the freedom of kashmiris as its not his job to talk and bow down to these foolish Arabs!
I'm sure that ill hve some damages on our economy but let's take that, and save our nation bieng part of real. Axis of dajjal!
And should go ahead with his plans to join, Iran, turkey, Malaysia and take away the weak leadership of these foolish Arabs from the head of Muslims for ever!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## m52k85

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Pakistan should join Turkey, Iran, and others in condemning this development openly.


Yes our hypocrisy must stop if we are to attract His mercy, these issues we think of foreign reserves, exports etc are trivial compared to His mercy. _Munshi_s who learnt 2+2 = 4 at Harvard will obviously differ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

batmannow said:


> Stop pushing him that's the majority of the Muslims opinion, can you put the vote count here, then if ur zionistic views got beaten will you accept it?
> Lets become so called democratic?


Democracy is respecting other's view points not imposing yours.. that is what I told your frustrated friend..
I don't know where you come up with his view are the one of the majority Muslims..you must be day dreaming both of you..Did you do some statistics or is that just a lie to support your twisted views.. You worship Turkey who was the first Muslim nation to have recognised Usrael and when it comes to Arabs .. they are Zionists if they do and just 3 out of 23 nations....So it is your view that is the real Zionistic one.. go get your facts together before spewing BS here..


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

batmannow said:


> Time has come F o r PM imran khan to tell Mr bajwa stop talking to KSA and dealing secretly , and tell him to sit tight in GHQ focus himself on the freedom of kashmiris as its not his job to talk and bow down to these foolish Arabs!
> I'm sure that ill hve some damages on our economy but let's take that, and save our nation bieng part of real. Axis of dajjal!



We should relate this event to OIC reluctance on Kashmir, to claim that they have lost the right to be leaders of the Islamic world and a new organization must be made to replace OIC, one which has more powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KhanBaba2

kingQamaR said:


> the only people that come to my head who have no issues of being colonised and dominated. are famously Hindus & indians so I understand why your thinking is one of subservient. that what makes Pakistanis & indians so different


Did you quote me by mistake. Your post seems to have nothing to do with what I wrote.


----------



## The SC

Max said:


> Complex about desert dwellers who failed against a tiny zionist entity and now want to fight Iran with one who occupy their lands, No thanks.


You are still showing your complex.. this is not helping your cause!


----------



## m52k85

The SC said:


> Democracy is respecting other's view points not imposing yours.. that is what I told your frustrated friend..
> I don't know where you come up with his view are the one of the majority Muslims..you must be day dreaming both of you..Did you do some statistics or is that just a lie to support your twisted views.. You worship Turkey who was the first Muslim nation to have recognised Usrael and when it comes to Arabs .. they are Zionists if they do and just 3 out of 23 nations....So it is your view that is the real Zionistic one.. go get your facts together before spewing BS here..


Are you keeping in mind the shift in Turkish government thinking over of the past 50 yrs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

batmannow said:


> Time has come F o r PM imran khan to tell Mr bajwa stop talking to KSA and dealing secretly , and tell him to sit tight in GHQ focus himself on the freedom of kashmiris as its not his job to talk and bow down to these foolish Arabs!
> I'm sure that ill hve some damages on our economy but let's take that, and save our nation bieng part of real. Axis of dajjal!
> And should go ahead with his plans to join, Iran, turkey, Malaysia and take away the weak leadership of these foolish Arabs from the head of Muslims for ever!




We definitely need to grow a pair when it comes to dealing with these arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

The SC said:


> Democracy is respecting other's view points not imposing yours.. that is what I told your frustrated friend..
> I don't know where you come up with his view are the one of the majority Muslims..you must be day dreaming both of you..Did you do some statistics or is that just a lie to support your twisted views.. You worship Turkey who was the first Muslim nation to have recognised Usrael and when it comes to Arabs .. they are Zionists if they do and just 3 out of 23 nations....So it is your view that is the real Zionistic one.. go get your facts together before spewing BS here..


democracy is winning and its not any crap. morality thing at all! 
go look at the TRUMP.s election campaigns and learn how to talk trash at ur opponents? 
And the theory of win by hook and crook Thts what means democracy.these days in this world thats what Israel. Has done on poor Palestinians? that's what india has taught the world? Respecting others? what a joke babri masjid, Gujrat genocides, kashmiri genocide all. Are part of democracy??? Go teach your democracy to trump, modi, netenyho, UAE, king and foolish, MBS?
NOT US???
And yes we are angry, and it will bring huge reactions through out Muslim. World and be ready to face it, don't run to modi or trump when ppls come after you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Jazzbot said:


> Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) had predicted the destruction of Arabs 14 centuries ago, the greater game has started:
> 
> *حَدَّثَنَا مَالِكُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ الزُّهْرِيَّ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ، عَنْ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ أُمِّ حَبِيبَةَ، عَنْ زَيْنَبَ ابْنَةِ جَحْشٍ ـ رضى الله عنهن ـ أَنَّهَا قَالَتِ اسْتَيْقَظَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنَ النَّوْمِ مُحْمَرًّا وَجْهُهُ يَقُولُ ‏"‏ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ، وَيْلٌ لِلْعَرَبِ مِنْ شَرٍّ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ، فُتِحَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ رَدْمِ يَاجُوجَ وَمَاجُوجَ مِثْلُ هَذِهِ ‏"‏‏.‏ وَعَقَدَ سُفْيَانُ تِسْعِينَ أَوْ مِائَةً‏.‏ قِيلَ أَنَهْلِكُ وَفِينَا الصَّالِحُونَ قَالَ ‏"‏ نَعَمْ، إِذَا كَثُرَ الْخَبَثُ ‏"‏‏.‏*​*The Prophet (ﷺ) got up from his sleep with a flushed red face and said, "None has the right to be worshipped but Allah. Woe to the Arabs, from the Great evil that is nearly approaching them. Today a gap has been made in the wall of Gog and Magog like this." (Sufyan illustrated by this forming the number 90 or 100 with his fingers.) It was asked, "Shall we be destroyed though there are righteous people among us?" The Prophet (ﷺ) said, "Yes, if evil increased."
> *
> 
> Arabs are digging their own graves.


Wasn't that the Mongols invasion.. or is that your dark wish.. We Arabs have less evil than most others..


----------



## m52k85

The SC said:


> You are still showing your complex.. this is not helping your cause!


Remember we are not comparing Faisal's SA to Ataturks Turkey, we are comparing the MBZ/S Gulf to Erdos Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

batmannow said:


> Ddemocracy is winning and its not any crap. morality thing at all, go look at the TRUMP.s election campaigns and learn to win by hook and crook Thts what means democracy, thats what Israel. Has done on poor kashmiris, that's what india has taught the world? Respecting others? what a joke babri masjid, Gujrat genocides, kashmiri genocide all. Are part of democracy??? Go teach your democracy to trump, modi, netenyho, UAE, king and foolish, MBS?
> NOT US???




By the way, long time bro. Good to see you around, how are things going?

PS: I myself was away from PDF for few years lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

batmannow said:


> Ddemocracy is winning and its not any crap. morality thing at all, go look at the TRUMP.s election campaigns and learn to win by hook and crook Thts what means democracy, thats what Israel. Has done on poor kashmiris, that's what india has taught the world? Respecting others? what a joke babri masjid, Gujrat genocides, kashmiri genocide all. Are part of democracy??? Go teach your democracy to trump, modi, netenyho, UAE, king and foolish, MBS?
> NOT US???


You seem confused about talk on a forum and Kashmir..


----------



## Jazzbot

The SC said:


> Wasn't that the Mongols invasion.. or is that your dark wish.. We Arabs have less evil than most others..




No most scholars believe that the hadith wasn't about mongols but about the end times and battle of Dajjal etc. It will start with the destruction of arabs which is already happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## m52k85

Jazzbot said:


> Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) had predicted the destruction of Arabs 14 centuries ago, the greater game has started:
> 
> *حَدَّثَنَا مَالِكُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ الزُّهْرِيَّ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ، عَنْ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ أُمِّ حَبِيبَةَ، عَنْ زَيْنَبَ ابْنَةِ جَحْشٍ ـ رضى الله عنهن ـ أَنَّهَا قَالَتِ اسْتَيْقَظَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنَ النَّوْمِ مُحْمَرًّا وَجْهُهُ يَقُولُ ‏"‏ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ، وَيْلٌ لِلْعَرَبِ مِنْ شَرٍّ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ، فُتِحَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ رَدْمِ يَاجُوجَ وَمَاجُوجَ مِثْلُ هَذِهِ ‏"‏‏.‏ وَعَقَدَ سُفْيَانُ تِسْعِينَ أَوْ مِائَةً‏.‏ قِيلَ أَنَهْلِكُ وَفِينَا الصَّالِحُونَ قَالَ ‏"‏ نَعَمْ، إِذَا كَثُرَ الْخَبَثُ ‏"‏‏.‏*​*The Prophet (ﷺ) got up from his sleep with a flushed red face and said, "None has the right to be worshipped but Allah. Woe to the Arabs, from the Great evil that is nearly approaching them. Today a gap has been made in the wall of Gog and Magog like this." (Sufyan illustrated by this forming the number 90 or 100 with his fingers.) It was asked, "Shall we be destroyed though there are righteous people among us?" The Prophet (ﷺ) said, "Yes, if evil increased."
> *
> 
> Arabs are digging their own graves.


Where is this hadith from? First time I've heard it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

m52k85 said:


> Remember we are not comparing Faisal's SA to Ataturks Turkey, we are comparing the MBZ/S Gulf to Erdos Turkey


And Turkey is your god sent Angel..
Not for us.. we know better..


----------



## The SC

Jazzbot said:


> No most scholars believe that the hadith wasn't about mongols but about the end times and battle of Dajjal etc. It will start with the destruction of arabs which is already happening.


In your wet dream perhaps.. not in reality.. we see and know what is happening.. you are just speculating.. even on Hadith that only Oulama can talk about..


----------



## m52k85

The SC said:


> Wasn't that the Mongols invasion.. or is that your dark wish.. We Arabs have less evil than most others..


Well the mongols never fought in the Gulf region i.e. the centre of arabs. They went from Baghdad to Syria, Palestine and then lastly fought the Egyptian Mamleukes in Palestine where they faced their first major defeat. Dont know how arab the Mamleukes were though since they were imported slaves. (First defeat ever was outside Kabul though at the hands of a central asian general)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

m52k85 said:


> Where is this hadith from? First time I've heard it.



Sahih Bukhari

https://sunnah.com/bukhari/92/11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## m52k85

The SC said:


> And Turkey is your god sent Angel..
> Not for us.. we know better..


Hey man we love the arabs just as much ok, what your seeing now is just the difference due to leadership, we were all praise for faisal when formed the OIC and Saudi back then was aggressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nasr

Imran Khan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293922936609546240



Well Emirati sheikhdom has shown it's true colors, betraying Islam, being traitors to God. Emirati sheikhdom sits now in the same category of the Jews who have betrayed Judaism and are traitors to God. It is quite apparent now that the prophecy by Nabi Muhammad Alaihi Salaat-u-Wassalam has come to fore. 



> *
> وَيْلٌ لِلْعَرَبِ مِنْ شَرٍّ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ
> *
> “_Woe to the Arabs from the great evil that is nearly, approaching them.”_



The creation of the state of israel is illegal. Zionist claim the Holy Land as the birth right of the Jews. That is a lie, since the progeny of Prophet Abraham are conditionally accepted into God's covenant with Prophet Abraham. Those among the progeny of Prophet Abraham that engage in acts or wickedness, are expelled from the covenant as Jews murdered Prophets of God, changed the word of God and have established the state of israel in wickedness, defiance and arrogance.

Emirati leadership, you are marked now just like those Muslim countries' leaderships that recognized israel and still continue to do so. For when the Malhama begins, Allah Subhanahu Wata'aalah shall destroy with awesome destruction. There is no power, no country, no nation, no anything more powerful than Allah Subhanahu Wata'aalah!

insha-Allah, ameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

The SC said:


> Wasn't that the Mongols invasion.. or is that your dark wish.. We Arabs have less evil than most others..





The SC said:


> You seem confused about talk on a forum and Kashmir..


Wasn't kashmir is occupied by so called democratic india?
Wasn't Palestine is occupied by your jew masters?
Wasn't there isn't any democracy in UAE and KSA?
SO yea um. Confused a lot why u kerp. Hiding away to a simple fact that democracy doesn't means anything called respect or equality its a fake slogan on which powerfull nations rules on weak nations like UAE, KSA and most of other Arabic countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

The SC said:


> Libya's Qadafi..Syria, Tunisia, Egypt's Mubarak and Sudan...etc.. no dictator was left in his place..


the only dictators left are with America, none against him presently your monarch are the best example of being puppets, they damn care about the masses. if you want to see, make a gathering of hundreds against them to watch real pharaoh out of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

m52k85 said:


> Well the mongols never fought in the Gulf region i.e. the centre of arabs. They went from Baghdad to Syria, Palestine and then lastly fought the Egyptian Mamleukes in Palestine where they faced their first major defeat. Dont know how arab the Mamleukes were though since they were imported slaves. (First defeat ever was outside Kabul though at the hands of a central asian general)


Bagdad was the centre of Arabs and Islam at that time.. the Khilafa was moved there..
The Mamluks were as Arabs as you can get..how would you call someone who was born and/or raised in Arab land..


----------



## Xone

batmannow said:


> So if it's a win, then what's happened in IRAQ after so much fuss and bringing the whole world's armies where it's standing now, oh in Iran's hands?
> Is thts the win for USA and Israel?
> the game is so simple no strong country should be there to challenge Israel, make them humble before it. whether Iraq or anyone else. first, bait then bite to bend them to their knees


----------



## Max

The SC said:


> You are still showing your complex.. this is not helping your cause!



There should be a reason of complex and rest assured there is none, we are just talking about how Arabs are surrendering to invaders to fight Iran. Its you who is trying harder and harder to defend irrationality of your donkey kings by calling it peace deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Xone said:


> the only dictators left are with America, none against him presently your monarch are the best example of being puppets, they damn care about the masses. if you want to see, make a gathering of hundreds against them to watch real pharaoh out of them.



In Muslim world, all favored US allies are dictatorships. All enemy states are democracies, like Turkey, Iran, and Pakistan.

So much for freedom and democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## m52k85

The SC said:


> Bagdad was the centre of Arabs and Islam at that time.. the Khilafa was moved there..


Yes true about that.



The SC said:


> The Mamluks were as Arabs as you can get..how would you call someone who was born and/or raised in Arab land..


Maybe they were, maybe they were not, alot of them were picked up from Caspian/ caucuses/ turkic regions, they were also first generation 'immigrants' albeit from a young tender age.

That aside, I dont agree with your line of logic on this one, today the 2nd generation immigrants who are born and raised in Arab lands are called 'ajnabi' and live on an 'iqama' no one calls them arab, though they speak better arabic than urdu/hindi/afgani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> In Muslim world, all favored US allies are dictatorships. All enemy states are democracies, like Turkey, Iran, and Pakistan.
> 
> So much for freedom and democracy.



iran is theocracy, their govt is not answerable to people. don't put name of Malaysia, Pakistan, Turkey with such terrorist regimes.

But i agree with your point, West is united against Muslim majority democracies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## m52k85

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> In Muslim world, all favored US allies are dictatorships. All enemy states are democracies, like Turkey, Iran, and Pakistan.
> 
> So much for freedom and democracy.


Ssh dont mention what happened to the Egyptian democracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

The SC said:


> Bagdad was the centre of Arabs and Islam at that time.. the Khilafa was moved there..
> The Mamluks were as Arabs as you can get..how would you call someone who was born and/or raised in Arab land..


Dont hide behind the history, tlk bout now since Iraq was occupied by satanic forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## m52k85

batmannow said:


> Dont hide behind the history, tlk bout now since Iraq was occupied by satanic forces


No brother he's not hiding behind history, we were just discussing a sub-topic with regards to a hadith


----------



## batmannow

Max said:


> iran is theocracy, their govt is not answerable to people. don't put name of Malaysia, Pakistan, Turkey with such terrorist regimes.
> 
> But i agree with you point, West is united against Muslim majority democracies.


Democacy isn't in the india either, is modi govt answrble to its ppls?
If india is a dam democracy, Iran is much bigger democracy then India or America

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

batmannow said:


> Democacy isn't in the india either, is modi govt answrble to its ppls?
> If india is a dam democracy, Iran is much bigger democracy then India or America



I was only talking about Muslim countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Max said:


> iran is theocracy, their govt is not answerable to people. don't put name of Malaysia, Pakistan, Turkey with such terrorist regimes.
> 
> But i agree with you point, West is united against Muslim majority democracies.



Iran is an Islami Jamhooriyat with a Majlis e Shura just like Pakistan. Yes they have Ayatollah, but they are still a democracy.

I disagree with some of their foreign policies too, but these recent events are pushing us all together.

Pakistan should embrace Iranians fully and prevent any kind of war imposed on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

m52k85 said:


> No brother he's not hiding behind history, we were just discussing a sub-topic with regards to a hadith


Hadiths are for Muslims not for the slaves of dajjal, stop teaching the kids of dajjal about hadith


----------



## Max

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Iran is an Islami Jamhooriyat with a Majlis e Shura just like Pakistan. Yes they have Ayatollah, but they are still a democracy.
> 
> I disagree with some of their foreign policies too, but these recent events are pushing us all together.



Iran is police state where protesters and anti regime people are hanged or arrested on daily basis. how you can call it democracy? even Qatar and Kuwait have Majlis, Saudi too.

No free press either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kailash Kumar

Israel, UAE to boost vaccine collaboration as part of historic deal

JOSHUA ROBBIN MARKS
 
AUGUST 14, 2020

As part of Thursday’s announcement of the historic peace deal between Israel and the United Arab Emirates brokered by the Trump Administration, the two nations will increase collaboration on a coronavirus vaccine, the Reuters news agency has reported.

The joint statement emerging from the agreement, to be known as the Abraham Accords, states that “the United Arab Emirates and Israel will immediately expand and accelerate cooperation regarding the treatment of, and the development of a vaccine for, the coronavirus. Working together, these efforts will help save Muslim, Jewish and Christian lives throughout the region.”

Both countries are involved in the development of a vaccine. Israel last week announced that researchers from the government-run Israel Institute for Biological Research in Ness Ziona expected to begin human trials on their version in October.

On July 16, Phase III trials for an inactivated virus vaccine developed by the China National Pharmaceutical Group (Sinopharm) began in Abu Dhabi. The UAE authorized participation of up to 15,000 volunteers in the trials, which last week expanded outside Abu Dhabi with the opening of a testing facility in the emirate of Sharjah.

https://www.jpost.com/middle-east/i...collaboration-as-part-of-historic-deal-638658


----------



## AfrazulMandal

batmannow said:


> Democacy isn't in the india either, is modi govt answrble to its ppls?


Yes. It is.

The problem is that the majority is bigoted. Modi is a symptom only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Max said:


> Iran is police state where protesters and anti regime people are hanged or arrested on daily basis. how you can call it democracy? even Qatar and Kuwait have Majlis, Saudi too.



Iran is our neighbor, we cannot transplant them somewhere else.

Khair, let's stay on topic.


----------



## m52k85

batmannow said:


> Hadiths are for Muslims not for the slaves of dajjal, stop teaching the kids of dajjal about hadith


You have no right to call anyone that, shame. Regardless of how much pain some of our brothers have caused us we aspire to the deen of the sahaba. That deen has a lot of 'hilm', it is a deen that brings hearts together through dialogue and 'husn' of action. It is also a deen that is 'strict' and 'unyielding' which we are displaying by our arguments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Iran is our neighbor, we cannot transplant them somewhere else.
> 
> Khair, let's stay on topic.



i agree we should have good relations with neighbors including Iran, calling theocracy with no independent institution a democracy is another topic.

Lets leave it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

@Jyotish
UAE has nothing to celebrate in this event, except the vaccine. the baduans of the desert afraid of death like jews, they are the knees right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Has Pakistan Foreign Office released any statement on this news?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Xone said:


> @Jyotish
> UAE has nothing to celebrate in this event, except the vaccine. the baduans of the desert afraid of death like jews, they are the knees right now.


Israeli firm will build the largest solar farm in UAE. Israeli and UAE firms will jointly develop medical equipment. 
The most important thing is Israel will not bomb UAE's Nuclear powerplant which will be operational this year. 
Israeli Iron Dome will be exported to Saudi Arabia and UAE to protect Nuclear assets. 

Oman, UAE, Bahrain, Pakistan and Saudi Arabia open about diplomatic relationship with Israel: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...y-acknowledge-covert-diplomatic-relationship/


----------



## polanski

Israel approves travel to Saudi Arabia under two circumstances: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...oves-travel-to-saudi-under-two-circumstances/


----------



## AHMED85

Slavery Is The Worst Form In Living [emoji1785][emoji2961]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

GumNaam said:


> here's what a Russian analyst has to say about this:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293988302308159494



This is the most educated and to the point analysis. 

Both MBS and MBZ it seems still haven't come out of their puberty issues. Reckless and impulsive idiots. 

It will only take an "incident" or two to push UAE into abyss, they are already in deep shite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## m52k85

SQ8 said:


> Recognition and trade of states with enmity was present from the inception of Islam all the way to the Ottoman Caliphate.
> 
> This trend of isolation is a result of muslim insecurities after losing most of their status as leaders of world powers. Pakistan is befuddled with the legacy of the Khilafat movement and Arab -Israeli conflict. Oddly, those countries that have had actual conflicts with Israel now not only recognize but train with them, and are consequently much more able to influence the rights of Palestinians - while Pakistan simply suffers from thinking itself as the next Bani Israel so the only one responsible for maintaining some romantic principle.
> 
> But that is a larger issue of an ignorant population and less of state direction.



The problem with your line of argument is simple, muslims have always pressurized rulers/ empires they've had enmity with. Back then trade and recognition had no value as a pressure tactic, why would it? There were no passports, no strict borders, trade was simply trade, now trade is dollars. Pressure tactics back then were raids into enemy territory, will raids be accepted from muslim nations in this time? Trade and recognition is the biggest instrument of non-kinetic policy in these times.

I don't understand: we muslims say islam should move with the times, and when it does, we fail to recognize that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## m52k85

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> ONLY Pakistanis feel the pain of other Muslims. Other Muslims don't give a damn about Pakistan or Pakistanis...............


Glad we do, atleast we will have something to show on the day of judgement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

PDF said:


> Has Pakistan Foreign Office released any statement on this news?


nah its good to see we did not bothered it at all .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Imran Khan said:


> nah its good to see we did not bothered it at all .


.yep we only announced that we are forming a committee to come together and see the impact of this on Pakistan and give out a statement post that.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

AHMED85 said:


> Slavery Is The Worst Form In Living [emoji1785][emoji2961]





Modi has obviously managed to convert this guy to hinduism/sikhism.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294057082447114240A great video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

saiyan0321 said:


> .yep we only announced that we are forming a committee to come together and see the impact of this on Pakistan and give out a statement post that.


i think anyone can find our national statement on social media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Overtly fornication always better and less dangerous than covertly fornication...


----------



## Timur

Xone said:


> @Jyotish
> UAE has nothing to celebrate in this event, except the vaccine. the baduans of the desert afraid of death like jews,
> they are the knees right now.



nothing new here.. these kingdoms had always their foreign protectors to survive..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## m52k85

LeGenD said:


> I am *not* alluding to recognizing Israel; my beef is with the logic offered by another member.
> 
> I just wonder why WE continue to recognize India given its designs against Pakistan and absolute lack of commitment to address the issue of Kashmir. Israel does not even remotely compare to Indians in this regard.





LeGenD said:


> That is fine, but understand following:
> 
> 1. Jews are native to Palestine (2000+ years of history)
> 2. Israel is a European creation much like so many other modern nation-states.
> 3. Existence of Israel was legitimized by UN much like in the case of so many other modern nation-states.
> 
> Let us all get our facts straight for once.



First you must recognize a question of principle. It is a difficult one to answer. If a people in the past were living somewhere but were displaced by force and after that another people came and acclimatized to that place, do the first people have the right to take back their lands by *force*?

On the face of it the answer is a simple Yes, but the implications are great and open to much misuse, who will prove if they are the same people, ethnicities have been fluid over history, then Islam/ christianity have been major disruptors in the 'known' sort of history of peoples (~2000 years). Who has the right to UK, Germany? In that region who were the locals, who were the romans?

Therefore the unfortunate answer should be a No. They should have the right to return but under peaceful terms. Israel in its current form didnt do that, Indian hindutva is not claiming its hindu heritage back peacefully. Sure they can add Ashoka, Gupta to their books but why take Mugals and Dehli sultanate out as if its not indian history.

Why do we recognize India and not Israel, because in contemporary times one was born out of a legitimate partition, the other was born out of annexations, even the USA and UK could not answer what were the borders of Isreal to date. Trump stood next to Yahu not many months ago and said I would like to see you stop making more settlements.

Your line of argument unfortunately is very common in Pakistan, but it is one that doesnt stand up to rigor I must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

*Oman supports UAE decision to normalise ties with Israel*


1 MIN READ


DUBAI (Reuters) - The Gulf state of Oman said on Friday it supported the United Arab Emirates’ decision to normalise ties with Israel, saying it hoped the accord would contribute to a comprehensive, just and sustainable peace in the Middle East.

The statement by a foreign ministry spokesman, carried by state news agency ONA, called the UAE-Israel agreement “historic”.

(This story refiles to fix grammar in lede)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...n-to-normalise-ties-with-israel-idUSKCN25A12U

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

Timur said:


> nothing new here.. these kingdoms had always their foreign protectors to survive..


you also have relations with israel why is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

is there anyone from UAE or KSA to support or oppose what is going on,
what are their countrymen feeling about it?
what is their say on it? 
why they opted for such a treacherous decision? 
or they succumbed to the overwhelming American pressure? 
Jews are certainly felling buoyant on it. no doubt they have valid reasons for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## m52k85

Xone said:


> is there anyone from UAE or KSA to support or oppose what is going on,
> what are their countrymen feeling about it?
> what is their say on it?
> why they opted for such a treacherous decision?
> or they succumbed to the overwhelming American pressure?
> Jews are certainly felling buoyant on it. no doubt they have valid reasons for it.


They are not allowed to say. Just check twitter, UAE vs Pakistan. The first only has news items being shared, no individual opinion is present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

So here it goes. ARAB abandoning Palestine although they haven't done enough. Now it matter of few month before Saudi will also sign something like this. And all of their sympathizers in Pakistan will also say we should follow Saudis.
My guess is this is done just to check the reaction of other countries MBS want UAE to check the reaction before he jumps the ship.
I say let them go and screw OIC. First Kashmir and then Palestine. We will get their Inshallah. Arabs are done they will be left alone at the end. No more sympathy for them let them burn themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alithemoor1

Timur said:


> LOL WHAT A HYPOCRITE
> 
> What do you want to lecture us where are you from? Planet ignorance? Tell me my ultra well educated laughing friend.. If you know that turkey has good relations with Israel than how can it be that you with such a funny Mentality have no clue about the why...
> 
> Or you have a clue but it does not fit your nose?....
> 
> Tell me if Israel is such good to us Turks and helped us building defence sector or selling us products or that we sell them water or have good jobs in the constructing industry and how you with your own fingers wrote we did not have a war or fight with them
> 
> Why should we fight them? Because what? Can you hyper intelligent funny guy tell me the reason you assume us to fight with them? Or be mad about them? After all the good? Because we have now a little dispute because we backed some balis? This is the whole reason why we have bad relations at all
> 
> Israel did not take a single inch or the weight of a mosquitoes wing from our lands
> 
> But I see some arabs had been beaten down because Israel did the same arabs did to Turks.. So if you can calculate 1+1 than do us a little favor and keep going on and see the whole picture otherwise it sounds idiotic.. We are no arabs we have no land dispute with Israel



What the hell are you even talking about?
Tell me when has Turkey waged war against Israel? lol Instead there is cooperation at every level.


*Israelis flock to Turkey in record numbers*


https://en.globes.co.il/en/article-israelis-flock-to-turkey-in-record-numbers-1001303765

"*Israel*–*Turkey relations* were formalized in March 1949, *when Turkey was the first Muslim majority country to recognize the State of Israel.* Both countries gave high priority to *military*, strategic, and diplomatic *cooperation*, while sharing concerns with respect to the regional instabilities in the Middle East."


"
Defense Industrial Cooperation. Jerusalem and Ankara have signed several contracts that could transform Israel into a major supplier of arms and technology for Turkey, enabling the latter to circumvent sanctions by its traditional suppliers in Western Europe and the United States (imposed due to the efforts of anti-Turkish lobbying groups and to punish alleged human rights violations perpetrated in the course of Turkey's war with the PKK). *These contracts include a $650 million deal for Israel Aircraft Industries to refurbish and upgrade fifty-four Turkish Air Force F-4E Phantom aircraft (some of the work to be done by Turkish firms in Turkey) and to equip them with fifty Popeye 1 air-to-ground missiles, and a subsequent $150 million coproduction agreement for hundreds of Popeye 2 air-to-ground missiles. Turkey has also reportedly shown interest in obtaining Israeli help in modernizing its ageing fleet of F-5 fighter aircraft and M60 tanks, and in coproducing Israeli reconnaissance UAVs, the Phalcon airborne warning aircraft, the Arrow anti-missile system, and the Merkava tank. With Turkey also planning to expand and modernize its fleet of attack and transport helicopters and its navy, Israeli firms are positioned to land additional major contracts.*

Training and Exercises. The air force training exchange agreement calls for Israeli aircraft to train in Turkey four times a year. During the first visit, in April of last year, eight Israeli F-16 fighters spent a week at Akinci air base near Ankara. Such visits are mutually beneficial. They enable the Israelis to gain experience flying long-range missions over mountainous areas (a skill that would be necessary for missions over Iran), and provide greater opportunities for overland training than are available in a small country like Israel. This enables pilots to refine their competitive skills, since it is much harder for pilots to visually identify enemy aircraft over land than over water. Such exercises also enable both air forces to become familiar with procedures and tactics used by their counterparts. This familiarity could facilitate cooperation in wartime. Israel and Turkey also held a joint naval search and rescue exercise in the eastern Mediterranean in June of this year, and they are scheduled to hold a trilateral Israel-Turkey-U.S. naval search and rescue exercise later this year.

https://www.washingtoninstitute.org...sh-israeli-military-cooperation-an-assessment


----------



## Timur

dani191 said:


> you also have relations with israel why is that?



its not about israel as their partner.. they always had foreigners as parters to protect themselves..

and the israel turkey relation thing here you can read what I think of it:



Timur said:


> LOL WHAT A HYPOCRITE
> 
> What do you want to lecture us where are you from? Planet ignorance? Tell me my ultra well educated laughing friend.. If you know that turkey has good relations with Israel than how can it be that you with such a funny Mentality have no clue about the why...
> 
> Or you have a clue but it does not fit your nose?....
> 
> Tell me if Israel is such good to us Turks and helped us building defence sector or selling us products or that we sell them water or have good jobs in the constructing industry and how you with your own fingers wrote we did not have a war or fight with them
> 
> Why should we fight them? Because what? Can you hyper intelligent funny guy tell me the reason you assume us to fight with them? Or be mad about them? After all the good? Because we have now a little dispute because we backed some balis? This is the whole reason why we have bad relations at all
> 
> Israel did not take a single inch or the weight of a mosquitoes wing from our lands
> 
> But I see some arabs had been beaten down because Israel did the same arabs did to Turks.. So if you can calculate 1+1 than do us a little favor and keep going on and see the whole picture otherwise it sounds idiotic.. We are no arabs we have no land dispute with Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Xone said:


> is there anyone from UAE or KSA to support or oppose what is going on,
> what are their countrymen feeling about it?
> what is their say on it?
> why they opted for such a treacherous decision?
> or they succumbed to the overwhelming American pressure?
> Jews are certainly felling buoyant on it. no doubt they have valid reasons for it.


what are you expecting man ? UAE citizens start worshiping Israel the moment tweet online . its UAE if they refuse to go war public start chanting we are peaceful country if gov go to war public start dancing and chest thumping for war . pure cattle follow gov blindly without asking a question

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

m52k85 said:


> They are not allowed to say. Just check twitter, UAE vs Pakistan. The first only has news items being shared, no individual opinion is present.


so it means that it is only a one-man show without masses support. a real example of a monarch in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

dani191 said:


> you also have relations with israel why is that?


Lol don't mind that. Some people like claiming the moral high ground. The only advantage they have is that they recognised and had ties with Israel long time ago, so it didn't make too much noise. Since back then there was no social media, forums, 24hrs news channels, internet where people all over the world can share infos instantly etc etc. So that was the best time to act unlike now . Since any major issue is followed and advertised all over the world quite easily. So things are much more sensitive/difficult to hide nowadays.


----------



## fhassan

Absolute disgrace UAE are turning out to be.

Rest of the Muslim world should retake the holy lands as present day occupiers cannot be trusted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xone

Imran Khan said:


> what are you expecting man ?


Haha, I only wanted to know how much answerable they are to their public. You know how easy is to force one person to obey unwarranted such demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Alithemoor1 said:


> What the hell are you even talking about?
> Tell me when has Turkey waged war against Israel? lol Instead there is cooperation at every level.
> 
> 
> *Israelis flock to Turkey in record numbers*
> 
> 
> https://en.globes.co.il/en/article-israelis-flock-to-turkey-in-record-numbers-1001303765
> 
> "*Israel*–*Turkey relations* were formalized in March 1949, *when Turkey was the first Muslim majority country to recognize the State of Israel.* Both countries gave high priority to *military*, strategic, and diplomatic *cooperation*, while sharing concerns with respect to the regional instabilities in the Middle East."
> 
> 
> "
> Defense Industrial Cooperation. Jerusalem and Ankara have signed several contracts that could transform Israel into a major supplier of arms and technology for Turkey, enabling the latter to circumvent sanctions by its traditional suppliers in Western Europe and the United States (imposed due to the efforts of anti-Turkish lobbying groups and to punish alleged human rights violations perpetrated in the course of Turkey's war with the PKK). *These contracts include a $650 million deal for Israel Aircraft Industries to refurbish and upgrade fifty-four Turkish Air Force F-4E Phantom aircraft (some of the work to be done by Turkish firms in Turkey) and to equip them with fifty Popeye 1 air-to-ground missiles, and a subsequent $150 million coproduction agreement for hundreds of Popeye 2 air-to-ground missiles. Turkey has also reportedly shown interest in obtaining Israeli help in modernizing its ageing fleet of F-5 fighter aircraft and M60 tanks, and in coproducing Israeli reconnaissance UAVs, the Phalcon airborne warning aircraft, the Arrow anti-missile system, and the Merkava tank. With Turkey also planning to expand and modernize its fleet of attack and transport helicopters and its navy, Israeli firms are positioned to land additional major contracts.*
> 
> Training and Exercises. The air force training exchange agreement calls for Israeli aircraft to train in Turkey four times a year. During the first visit, in April of last year, eight Israeli F-16 fighters spent a week at Akinci air base near Ankara. Such visits are mutually beneficial. They enable the Israelis to gain experience flying long-range missions over mountainous areas (a skill that would be necessary for missions over Iran), and provide greater opportunities for overland training than are available in a small country like Israel. This enables pilots to refine their competitive skills, since it is much harder for pilots to visually identify enemy aircraft over land than over water. Such exercises also enable both air forces to become familiar with procedures and tactics used by their counterparts. This familiarity could facilitate cooperation in wartime. Israel and Turkey also held a joint naval search and rescue exercise in the eastern Mediterranean in June of this year, and they are scheduled to hold a trilateral Israel-Turkey-U.S. naval search and rescue exercise later this year.
> 
> https://www.washingtoninstitute.org...sh-israeli-military-cooperation-an-assessment



do you have a bad condition in your brain or heart? you dont know what I am talking about? go back and read than...



mike2000 is back said:


> Lol don't mind that. Some people like claiming the moral high ground. The only advantage they have is that they recognised and had ties with Israel long time ago


again someone with no abilities to read a text.. man long time ago it was no problem to have ties with israel because israel did not harm us.. what is wrong with you to not understand it? you could have read my respond but you begin to troll around and make conspiracy theories about social media.. if there is a dispute than its only about better coexistence and better standards and no killing

edit: I forgot to count money there is dispute about MSea gas and money


----------



## Imran Khan

Xone said:


> Haha, I only wanted to know how much answerable they are to their public. You know how easy is to force one person to obey unwarranted such demands.


badshah hain ap bhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

The Middle East has historically been a mish mash nations. Weak leaders - interested in their self importance and self existence. Anyone stepping out of line or getting out of "the comfort zone established" gets a dose of "liberation from the USA " introducing their democracy. Have a look at Libya for example. All roses and saffron in that nation. 

The UAE has unilaterally decided to self mediate on behalf of the Palestinian people - which they have no right - and come up with a decision that they find suitable for their self interests. 

Pakistanis - in general - are very loyal when it comes to international relations and very passionate about causes involving hardship to Muslims in particular. Sometimes Pakistan have been more Arabic than the Arabs in their support for the Palestinians. 

As i have said last week - Pakistan must tread exceptionally carefully and NOT burn bridges with sensitive partners and relations in the Arab world but also facilitate the new world order. 
China Iran Turkey Russia and Pakistan are being pushed together and forming new strategic and geopolitical relations and this is the crux of the issue that is giving heartburn to the Saudi and their offspring like the UAE.

Pakistan should look after Pakistan first. This means we no longer are the sheep and follow others. Pak first please. 
@PAKISTANFOREVER @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xone

Musings said:


> Pakistan should look after Pakistan first. This means we no longer are the sheep and follow others. Pak first please.


Israel is openly supporting Indians to hurt and bleed Pakistan in every possible way, what options Pakistan has, fight back or admit defeat and be sheep. Pakistan had not done any wrongs to Israel while Israel has done the opposite. 
Should Pakistan payback to Israel in the same coin, or let Israel hurt us more. India is exactly doing same to the Kashmir what Israel was doing to Palestine. Now Pakistan has to fight two instead of one enemy. believe me, these two are very clever enemies and they believe in more covertly actions than an open challenge.
should Pakistan not find one there in the heart of Israel to pay it back? these Hindus and jews only understand only one language as long as you do not use that they will not respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_A Turkish view of the situation is a good read..._


*Who is building the Arab front against Turkey?*

İbrahim Karagül

Non-Arab Muslim countries are gaining power while Arab Muslim countries, especially those under the influence of Gulf Arabs (i.e. the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Saudi Arabia, and Egypt under the administration of Abdel-Fattah el-Sisi) are not only regressing, but in fact collapsing.

Non-Muslim Arab countries are rapidly leaving the West’s custody, escaping tutelage, unveiling their own dynamics, while Arab countries are further entrenching into Western protection, building even more dependent relations.

Non-Arab Muslim countries are defending the Islamic world, and the Muslim community’s rights even more fervently, while the Arab countries in question are running like the wind, far away from these claims and legacies. The new UAE-led front is doing this explicitly, and openly rejecting the Islamic political legacy.

*UAE, Saudi Arabia, Sisi bringing Western troops to the region*

Non-Arab Muslim countries completely reject the West’s “front country” position it has assumed in the Middle East and Asia. Once upon a time, Turkey, Pakistan, and Indonesia formed the “South Zone” against Soviet and Chinese communism and protected the West’s interests. These three countries have come a long way since then.

However, Arab countries, especially Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Egypt, are turning themselves into garrisons against the countries that the U.S., Europe and Israel deem as threats in our region. The relations they established both in our region and in South Asia are deploying Western powers to those regions, sending a threatening message.

*Attacking those within using foreign power*

As non-Arab Muslim countries are striving to combat foreign attacks, Arab Muslim countries are fighting among themselves and their regions – and while doing this, they are calling Western countries to their aid.

Non-Arab Muslim countries are building a power inside-out, struggling, activating their own strengths, while Arab Muslim countries are attacking from abroad, reinforcing their own aptitudes and strengths with foreign power.

*Why do wars always take place on Arab territories?*

The war between Iran and Iraq was an Arab-Persian war. The 1991 invasion of Iraq was really an Arab-Persian war. The 2003 invasion of Iraq was also characteristically the same. The Arab world lost in all of these wars and invasions. All the wars that took place in our region during the last three decades have occurred on Arab lands, and these wars were never won.

Arab weakness is not the reason underlying this but rather the unilateral dependency relations, which their administrations establish with the West. This relation has almost always been against the Arab people and their countries.

*Two princes, one dictator: An apocalypse is on its way*

This dependency relationship is now being renewed. It is becoming even more destructive. It is now being led by Mohammed bin Zayed (UAE), Mohammed bin Salman (Saudi Arabia), and Sisi (Egypt).

They initially used Arab regimes against Iran. Yet, this form of exploitation was based not on their interests, but rather on Israel’s priorities and U.S. plans. They have been fighting within this context for three decades and always losing.

This is because their defeat is being pursued. Those exploiting them are also depleting their resources.

Thus, the Arab-Persian border was drawn back all the way from the Iran-Iraq border to the Mediterranean. They lost Iraq and Syria, and they are now going to lose Lebanon and Yemen.

*Now the ‘Turkey front’ has been launched: An undeclared war!*

This time around, the same mentality activated Arab power against Turkey. They established an “Anti-Turkey Front” comprising of the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Gulf countries, and Sisi’s Egypt.

This front attempted unfathomable moves against Turkey in the entire region. Managing terrorist organizations, economic attacks, assassinations and executions included, from Africa to South Asia, it is trying to weaken Turkey in every field.

They are carrying on an undeclared war with Turkey in Libya, in the East Mediterranean, in the Caucasus, in the Persian Gulf, around the Red Sea, and in Central Africa. While they do this, they are building partnerships with Israel, France, the U.S., Europe and, in fact, with Greece and the Greek Cypriot Administration.

*Pakistan is the next target*

It is quite interesting that the same front has recently been targeting Pakistan. Saudi Arabia and the UAE established a rapport with India and started targeting Pakistan, which is celebrating its founding today.

Joint investments are being annulled, support given is being retracted, and India’s plans regarding Kashmir are being promised explicit support.

Why?

After Turkey, are these Arab countries going to be used against Pakistan as well? Which countries will follow? Indonesia? It is highly likely.

*After Shiite-Sunni war, a Sunni civil war is now on the horizon!*

Something sinister lies behind every move. How so?

A project titled, “Civil Democratic Islam: Partners, Resources and Strategies,” was published in 2003 in the U.S. It entirely explains how the “Islamic civil war” could be broken out.

A year later, another 567-page report titled, “U.S. Strategy in the Muslim World,” was published. This report discusses the details of the Islamic civil war. Among the fronts to be formed, first is the Shiite-Sunni war, while the second front is identified as Arab Muslims against non-Arab Muslims.

*The Arab streets must awaken!*

This is what is happening today. The UAE, Saudi Arabian, and Egyptian regimes were utilized for the Shiite-Sunni war. They have now been driven to the ground for a civil war among Sunnis, and Turkey was presented to them as the primary target.

These regimes lost in every war and destroyed the region. They are going to lose this war as well.

However, the Arab people, its patriots should know that this is nothing other than preparation for suicide. They set the trap on Arab lands and countries. These leaders, these regimes are going to drag the Arab region to destruction and carve up Arab lands into city states. Let us reiterate: Why is it that non-Arab Muslim countries are gaining power while Arab Muslim countries are constantly losing power?

The Arab streets must wake up now!

We must resist against the new colonialism!

https://www.yenisafak.com/en/column...uilding-the-arab-front-against-turkey-2047558


----------



## terry5




----------



## DavidSling

Xone said:


> Israel is openly supporting Indians to hurt and bleed Pakistan in every possible way, what options Pakistan has, fight back or admit defeat and be sheep. Pakistan had not done any wrongs to Israel while Israel has done the opposite.
> Should Pakistan payback to Israel in the same coin, or let Israel hurt us more. India is exactly doing same to the Kashmir what Israel was doing to Palestine. Now Pakistan has to fight two instead of one enemy. believe me, these two are very clever enemies and they believe in more covertly actions than an open challenge.
> should Pakistan not find one there in the heart of Israel to pay it back? these Hindus and jews only understand only one language as long as you do not use that they will not respond.


Firstly, "Pakistan had not done any wrongs to Israel" - just false, it supports boycott of Israel, it helped arab armies in their war against Israel and so on
Secondly, "Israel is openly supporting Indians" - Many countries support India (some of which are: U.S, Russia, EU countries, Arab countries and many others)
Thirdly, India recognized Israel and Pakistan didn't, ofcourse we'd support friendly countries and not countries that dont even recognize our existance


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

DavidSling said:


> Firstly, "Pakistan had not done any wrongs to Israel" - just false, it supports boycott of Israel, it helped arab armies in their war against Israel and so on
> Secondly, "Israel is openly supporting Indians" - Many countries support India (some of which are: U.S, Russia, EU countries, Arab countries and many others)
> Thirdly, India recognized Israel and Pakistan didn't, ofcourse we'd support friendly countries and not countries that dont even recognize our existance






How did Pakistan help Arab armies against Israel? Could you please provide some credible evidence?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> How did Pakistan help Arab armies against india? Could you please provide some credible evidence?


against Israel*, not against India


----------



## Imran Khan

DavidSling said:


> against Israel*, not against India


ohhh common those were few scrappy jets we shot down . what else we did to israel ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

DavidSling said:


> against Israel*, not against India




I stand corrected. When and how did Pakistan help Arab armies against Israel? Please provide the evidence. 


PS The relationship between Pakistan and india is the same as that between your people and the German nazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I stand corrected. When and how did Pakistan help Arab armies against Israel? Please provide the evidence.
> 
> 
> PS The relationship between Pakistan and india is the same as that between your people and the German nazis.


he mean to say those air force pilots we send to arab -israel wars and they shot down few jets in wars .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Imran Khan said:


> he mean to say those air force pilots we send to arab -israel wars and they shot down few jets in wars .






I thought the Arabs and Israelis recently claimed that never happened.


----------



## Imran Khan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I thought the Arabs and Israelis recently claimed that never happened.


just claiming by few internet kids make it undo ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan vilatey

So here are some questions that I think need to be asked

1) will the actions of UAE save lives? Will it reduce the unnecessary blood spilling afforded by our inaction?

2) Why doesn’t Pakistan get a similar deal with concessions for the Palestinians in return for recognition of Isreal

3) one negotiated with its enemies, slush hudabia was such a marvel of statesmanship, yet we ignore this ?

kv


----------



## DavidSling

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I stand corrected. When and how did Pakistan help Arab armies against Israel? Please provide the evidence.
> 
> 
> PS The relationship between Pakistan and india is the same as that between your people and the German nazis.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel–Pakistan_relations

started with hostilities from Pakistan toward Israel, and then hostilities from Israel toward Pakistan...
all that could've been prevented by calming both parties


----------



## denel

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Your antics on this thread are raising my eyebrows.
> 
> How far will you go to misrepresent Muslims and Pakistan?
> 
> Allama Iqbal did say as the brother said and it is part of Islamic belief (ahadith.)
> 
> You cannot read one poem of Allama Iqbal and disregard every other one.
> 
> I told you shikwa cannot be read without jawab e shikwa.
> 
> Then u must take all other series of his like zarb e kaleem, bang e daraa, armaghaz e hijaz, baal e jibril, etc. together to understand his thoughts.
> 
> https://www.greaterkashmir.com/news/gk-magazine/iqbal-on-palestine/


I have read all. But what i am pointing out is the state of corrupt affairs is still as it was back then. When God speaks to man in Shikwa - he says nothing which is out of place in todays's world. You are correct, it is the answer to which one needs to raise to in order to meet the merit of our lord.


----------



## Xone

DavidSling said:


> Thirdly, India recognized Israel and Pakistan didn't, ofcourse we'd support friendly countries and not countries that dont even recognize our existance



About the first 2, no one is really fighting Israel at present, and Pakistan is not supporting any such country.
yeah, the third point matters a little bit. you have every right to support, so do we,
first, we are making your Indian support futile and meaningless against Pakistan.
then we have to find someone your real adversary and support it to compensate for your supporting Indian service.
Pakistan knows very well Israel will desist from doing its monkeyish activities around us. and we have to find ways and means to check it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

DavidSling said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel–Pakistan_relations
> 
> started with hostilities from Pakistan toward Israel, and then hostilities from Israel toward Pakistan...
> all that could've been prevented by calming both parties








Your source confirms that Pakistan and Israel unofficially collaborate with one another. That in reality, there is no conflict between Pakistan and Israel.


----------



## Xone

Khan vilatey said:


> So here are some questions that I think need to be asked
> Israel's track record shows that all these agreements mean buying more time to strengthen its grip over Palestine.
> Why did not It leave all occupied areas first and then ask for such recognition?
> present Israel and UAE and American agreement will provide further legitimacy unlawful occupation only,
> just see how the aggrieved party is kept out of it.


----------



## Aspen

Xone said:


> Israel is openly supporting Indians to hurt and bleed Pakistan in every possible way, what options Pakistan has, fight back or admit defeat and be sheep. Pakistan had not done any wrongs to Israel while Israel has done the opposite.
> Should Pakistan payback to Israel in the same coin, or let Israel hurt us more. India is exactly doing same to the Kashmir what Israel was doing to Palestine. Now Pakistan has to fight two instead of one enemy. believe me, these two are very clever enemies and they believe in more covertly actions than an open challenge.
> should Pakistan not find one there in the heart of Israel to pay it back? these Hindus and jews only understand only one language as long as you do not use that they will not respond.



Exactly, finally someone gets it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Your source confirms that Pakistan and Israel unofficially collaborate with one another. That in reality, there is no conflict between Pakistan and Israel.



This kind of stuff makes me ashamed to be a Pakistani.

On one hand Kashmir, and on the other hand shit like this.

I want to be a proud Pakistani but government is making it difficult when they pull shit like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Musings said:


> The Middle East has historically been a mish mash nations. Weak leaders - interested in their self importance and self existence. Anyone stepping out of line or getting out of "the comfort zone established" gets a dose of "liberation from the USA " introducing their democracy. Have a look at Libya for example. All roses and saffron in that nation.
> 
> The UAE has unilaterally decided to self mediate on behalf of the Palestinian people - which they have no right - and come up with a decision that they find suitable for their self interests.
> 
> Pakistanis - in general - are very loyal when it comes to international relations and very passionate about causes involving hardship to Muslims in particular. Sometimes Pakistan have been more Arabic than the Arabs in their support for the Palestinians.
> 
> As i have said last week - Pakistan must tread exceptionally carefully and NOT burn bridges with sensitive partners and relations in the Arab world but also facilitate the new world order.
> China Iran Turkey Russia and Pakistan are being pushed together and forming new strategic and geopolitical relations and this is the crux of the issue that is giving heartburn to the Saudi and their offspring like the UAE.
> 
> Pakistan should look after Pakistan first. This means we no longer are the sheep and follow others. Pak first please.
> @PAKISTANFOREVER @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan








Agreed.

I think Pakistan needs to approach this situation very carefully. We shouldn't recognize Israel but neither should we make them or the GCC our enemies either. We need to tread carefully and have cordial relations with all parties concerned, including the Palestinians. 

As Pakistanis, for all our faults and there are very many, we never submit or bow down to our enemies. No matter how bad or corrupt our leaders are. We must always continue this. Unlike Arab and indian leaders, we do NOT seek the approval or validation from others.

If as Pakistanis we are serious about becoming a major world force that helps other Muslims, we need to become an economic, technological, scientific and military powerhouse indigenously. There is NO OTHER option.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Aspen said:


> This kind of stuff makes me ashamed to be a Pakistani.
> 
> On one hand Kashmir, and on the other hand shit like this.
> 
> I want to be a proud Pakistani but government is making it difficult when they pull shit like this.







Why? We need to do what is best for us. Just like ALL non-Pakistani people do. 

The ONLY enemy we Pakistanis have is india and ALL indians. EVERYONE else is open to our friendship and business.


----------



## Alithemoor1

Timur said:


> do you have a bad condition in your brain or heart? you dont know what I am talking about? go back and read than...
> 
> 
> again someone with no abilities to read a text.. man long time ago it was no problem to have ties with israel because israel did not harm us.. what is wrong with you to not understand it? you could have read my respond but you begin to troll around and make conspiracy theories about social media.. if there is a dispute than its only about better coexistence and better standards and no killing
> 
> edit: I forgot to count money there is dispute about MSea gas and money


Israel did not harm UAE either you dumb ****. Are you retarded or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Why? We need to do what is best for us. Just like ALL non-Pakistani people do.
> 
> The ONLY enemy we Pakistanis have is india and ALL indians. EVERYONE else is open to our friendship and business.



This is wrong thinking.

Israel is a weapons supplier and defence ally of India. They are indirectly supporting India's efforts in Kashmir. Israel is an enemy of Pakistan, clear cut. They have supplied technology to India that is being used against Pakistan.

It is because Israel and India failed to bomb Pakistan's nuclear plant that people in Pakistan today greatly underestimate the hostility Israel has for Pakistan relative to what is publicly known.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

Aspen said:


> This is wrong thinking.
> 
> Israel is a weapons supplier and defence ally of India. They are indirectly supporting India's efforts in Kashmir. Israel is an enemy of Pakistan, clear cut. They have supplied technology to India that is being used against Pakistan.


So does Russia, U.S and Europe.
Also arab and muslim countries do business with India therefore support their effort against Pakistan according to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

DavidSling said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel–Pakistan_relations
> 
> started with hostilities from Pakistan toward Israel, and then hostilities from Israel toward Pakistan...
> all that could've been prevented by calming both parties









Let's get a few things straight here. 

Pakistan and Israel are NOT enemies and they never will be. Pakistan and Israel came into existence within a year of one other. Both nations were created in order to protect the racial, religious and unique cultural heritages of their respective peoples. The Jewish people suffered a tragedy due to the Holocaust during world war 2 and the Pakistani people suffered a holocaust by the sikhs in August 1947. Israel is now a powerful nation wheras Pakistan faces an existential threat from an enemy that is more than 7x bigger than us and has the full backing of the West and Russia. An enemy who openly states and desires the death and destruction of the Pakistani race and nation. Just as the Israelis will fight to the end to protect their race and existence so will we Pakistanis against our ONLY enemy, india.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Aspen said:


> This is wrong thinking.
> 
> Israel is a weapons supplier and defence ally of India. They are indirectly supporting India's efforts in Kashmir. Israel is an enemy of Pakistan, clear cut. They have supplied technology to India that is being used against Pakistan.
> 
> It is because Israel and India failed to bomb Pakistan's nuclear plant that people in Pakistan today greatly underestimate the hostility Israel has for Pakistan relative to what is publicly known.






So do the EU, America, Russia etc. The Muslim Arab nations all do business with india as well. Are they too our enemies?


----------



## Jazzbot

m52k85 said:


> Where is this hadith from? First time I've heard it.



From Bukhari, and authenticity of the hadith is Sahih:
https://sunnah.com/bukhari/92/11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

The SC said:


> This talk only says you are being jealous and a bit not totally in your mind..since you think because you don't like it.. everyone else shouldn't like it either.. so no need for more of your BS posts..



So then spell Israel then as Israel... Make me jealous...


----------



## Jazzbot

The SC said:


> In your wet dream perhaps.. not in reality.. we see and know what is happening.. you are just speculating.. even on Hadith that only Oulama can talk about..



You're free to have your own opinion and so am I. What I said was not out of thin air, it is the view of several renowned scholars. Listen to Sheikh Imran on the hadith i've mentioned as an example.


----------



## Aspen

Khan vilatey said:


> So here are some questions that I think need to be asked
> Israel's track record shows that all these agreements mean buying more time to strengthen its grip over Palestine.
> Why did not It leave all occupied areas first and then ask for such recognition?
> present Israel and UAE and American agreement will provide further legitimacy unlawful occupation only,
> just see how the aggrieved party is kept out of it.



Excellent questions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

denel said:


> I have read all. But what i am pointing out is the state of corrupt affairs is still as it was back then. When God speaks to man in Shikwa - he says nothing which is out of place in todays's world. You are correct, it is the answer to which one needs to raise to in order to meet the merit of our lord.



You reveal your lack of knowledge of Allama Iqbal yet again.

Shikwa is the complaint of a believer with Allah swt.

Jawab e Shikwa is Allah swt answer to those complaints.

Allama Iqbal was quite clear in what he was saying, do not portray a false image of our national poet and philosopher.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Xone said:


> then we have to find someone your real adversary and support it to compensate for your supporting Indian service.



Iran and Turkey are the only threats to Israel, besides us.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Let's get a few things straight here.
> 
> Pakistan and Israel are NOT enemies and they never will be. Pakistan and Israel came into existence within a year of one other. Both nations were created in order to protect the racial, religious and unique cultural heritages of their respective peoples. The Jewish people suffered a tragedy due to the Holocaust during world war 2 and the Pakistani people suffered a holocaust by the sikhs in August 1947. Israel is now a powerful nation wheras Pakistan faces an existential threat from an enemy that is more than 7x bigger than us and has the full backing of the West and Russia. An enemy who openly states and desires the death and destruction of the Pakistani race and nation. Just as the Israelis will fight to the end to protect their race and existence so will we Pakistanis against our ONLY enemy, india.



Assalam alikim brother. I wanted to post to you a statement of David Ben Gurion, the first PM of Israel and the leader of Jewish gangsters which used to attack Palestinian villages.

_The world Zionist movement should not be neglectful of the dangers of Pakistan to it. And Pakistan now should be its first target, for this ideological State is a threat to our existence. And Pakistan, the whole of it, hates the Jews and loves the Arabs.

This lover of the Arabs is more dangerous to us than the Arabs themselves. For that matter, it is most essential for the world Zionism that it should now take immediate steps against Pakistan. 

Whereas the inhabitants of the Indian peninsula are Hindus whose hearts have been full of hatred towards Muslims, therefore, India is the most important base for us to work there from against Pakistan.

It is essential that we exploit this base and strike and crush Pakistanis, enemies of Jews and Zionism, by all disguised and secret plans._

-David Ben Gurion, as printed in the Jewish Chronicle, 9 August 1967



Jazzbot said:


> You're free to have your own opinion and so am I. What I said was not out of thin air, it is the view of several renowned scholars. Listen to Sheikh Imran on the hadith i've mentioned as an example.



No, do not listen.to that charlatan.

I recommend Dr. Israr Ahmad for anyone who wishes to learn about this subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Iran and Turkey are the only threats to Israel, besides us.
> 
> 
> 
> Assalam alikim brother. I wanted to post to you a statement of David Ben Gurion, the first PM of Israel and the leader of Jewish gangsters which used to attack Palestinian villages.
> 
> _The world Zionist movement should not be neglectful of the dangers of Pakistan to it. And Pakistan now should be its first target, for this ideological State is a threat to our existence. And Pakistan, the whole of it, hates the Jews and loves the Arabs.
> 
> This lover of the Arabs is more dangerous to us than the Arabs themselves. For that matter, it is most essential for the world Zionism that it should now take immediate steps against Pakistan.
> 
> Whereas the inhabitants of the Indian peninsula are Hindus whose hearts have been full of hatred towards Muslims, therefore, India is the most important base for us to work there from against Pakistan.
> 
> It is essential that we exploit this base and strike and crush Pakistanis, enemies of Jews and Zionism, by all disguised and secret plans._
> 
> -David Ben Gurion, as printed in the Jewish Chronicle, 9 August 1967
> 
> 
> 
> No, do not listen.to that charlatan.
> 
> I recommend Dr. Israr Ahmad for anyone who wishes to learn about this subject.








Brother I agree with you but what can we Pakistanis do when the Arabs themselves have allied with Israel? Even the Palestinians themselves are developing a soft spot for Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Brother I agree with you but what do we Pakistanis do when the Arabs themselves have allied with Israel? Even the Palestinians themselves are developing a soft spot for Israel.


State of palestune recognised israel already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Brother I agree with you but what do we Pakistanis do when the Arabs themselves have allied with Israel? Even the Palestinians themselves are developing a soft spot for Israel.



Palestinians have developed as much of a soft spot for Israel as Pakistanis have a soft spot for India. I have no idea where you learned this myth from but its wrong. 

Palestinians have not accepted Israel because the only way Israel could get Palestinians to accept them is by killing them all.

Give Palestine some missiles that actually work and work well. Then Palestinians will have some hard power to regain what they lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Imran Khan said:


> State of palestune recognised israel already





EXACTLY!!!.............So there is no valid reason for Pakistan and Pakistanis to get emotional about the Palestinian cause. They themselves accept the domain and rule of Israel.


----------



## El Sidd

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Iran and Turkey are the only threats to Israel, besides us.



Not one of the 3 touted countries share border with 'Israel'.

It's all Egyptian land if you ask a common Pakistani versed in Jinnah political doctrine.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Brother I agree with you but what do we Pakistanis do when the Arabs themselves have allied with Israel? Even the Palestinians themselves are developing a soft spot for Israel.



Arab regimes have betrayed their people and become traitors. We are not traitors.

Palestinians hate Israelis just as much as Kashmiris hate Indians. A few puppets in power in PA do not speak for Palestinian masses.



Imran Khan said:


> State of palestune recognised israel already



Did they have a choice? Israel is literally restricting food to Palestinians to "keep them on a diet." There are enforced water, gas, and electricity shortages.

The few leaders of Palestinians who cared about their people were either murdered or emprisoned.

Anyway Hamaz in Gaza still does not recognize Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Aspen said:


> Palestinians have developed as much of a soft spot for Israel as Pakistanis have a soft spot for India. I have no idea where you learned this myth from but its wrong.
> 
> Give Palestine some missiles that actually work and work well. Then Palestinians will have some hard power to regain what they lost.








I wish them well but there's NOTHING us Pakistanis can do for them. We can barely fend of a 7× bigger enemy to our East who has the full backing of the West and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Arab regimes have betrayed their people and become traitors. We are not traitors.
> 
> Palestinians hate Israelis just as much as Kashmiris hate Indians. A few puppets in power in PA do not speak for Palestinian masses.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have a choice? Israel is literally restricting food to Palestinians to "keep them on a diet." There are enforced water, gas, and electricity shortages.
> 
> The few leaders of Palestinians who cared about their people were either murdered or emprisoned.
> 
> Anyway Hamaz in Gaza still does not recognize Israel.


https://www.google.com/search?q=pal...ECBAQAw&biw=1166&bih=920#imgrc=eMvVzEXOBTTs_M
diet


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> EXACTLY!!!.............So there is no valid reason for Pakistan and Pakistanis to get emotional about the Palestinian cause. They themselves accept the domain and rule of Israel.



Did Jews have a choice when they were being sent in trains to gas chambers in Nazi Germany?

I shared to you some images of Palestinian daily life, does that seem ideal to you?

If you are kept in a cage from when you are born until when you die, and never know freedom, yes, subconsciously you start accepting that as the norm.

Under normal circumstances, no human being would accept for themselves what is happening to the Palestinians. 

In sha Allah @Falcon29 will come back and share the proper Palestinian view.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shams313

If iran don't clean things with turkey on Syria and align with it, that eill cause major drawback...


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I wish them well but there's NOTHING us Pakistanis can do for them. We can barely fend of a 7× bigger enemy to our East who has the full backing of the West and Russia.



We can continue to speak out and give them a voice, just like we did for Kashmiris.

Short of physical help, that is the next best thing.

I have a request brother, if you have any Palestinian friends in your locality, please ask them their views. You will get a more thorough grasp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293925353560461312
> 
> It didn’t long for Arab Monarchs to openly admit to being controlled by Zionists. They rather keep their grip on the throne then challenge US and their masters.


Nice move. Pakistan should also consider this.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

* Israel used 'calorie count' to limit Gaza food during blockade, critics claim *

*




*

Defence ministry files on 'avoiding' civilian malnutrition are proof Israel used food restrictions to hit Hamas, says Palestine group 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2012/oct/17/israeli-military-calorie-limit-gaza


----------



## Aspen

fitpOsitive said:


> Nice move. Pakistan should also consider this.



Thank Allah SWT that Pakistan isn't run by Arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I wish them well but there's NOTHING us Pakistanis can do for them. We can barely fend of a 7× bigger enemy to our East who has the full backing of the West and Russia.



Anyway brother, please understand.

If we are not actively able to help Palestinians, then we should not hurt their cause either.

What you are posting here is actively hurting the Palestinian cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> EXACTLY!!!.............So there is no valid reason for Pakistan and Pakistanis to get emotional about the Palestinian cause. They themselves accept the domain and rule of Israel.


PLO recognized Israel and it's right to exist in 1993 ... then what happened... intifada? High profile Palestinian killings, more annexation to the point today that PLO is not even a part of the greatest peace initiative ever... Jerusalem capitol? Annexation of west bank? What else? Orangeman has blocked aid to Palestinians and Palestinians are not party to any convention or accord off late... they've effectively been shuttered... gulf Arabs(royaldoms) though on the other hand are the ones furthering their agenda while cornering Palestinians. At this point the whole effort has been put in breaking the Palestinian back and bend them into submission by cutting off aid... choking gaza and not even accepting patients requiring immediate treatment. 
You cannot be with an oppressor and empathize with oppressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Did Jews have a choice when they were being sent in trains to gas chambers in Nazi Germany?



If PM Imran Khan reads this, I hope he puts your quote in his UN Speech this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Arab regimes have betrayed their people and become traitors. We are not traitors.
> 
> Palestinians hate Israelis just as much as Kashmiris hate Indians. A few puppets in power in PA do not speak for Palestinian masses.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have a choice? Israel is literally restricting food to Palestinians to "keep them on a diet." There are enforced water, gas, and electricity shortages.
> 
> The few leaders of Palestinians who cared about their people were either murdered or emprisoned.
> 
> Anyway Hamaz in Gaza still does not recognize Israel.


It was not like this back then that time they can secure a deal sir . But they under estimate israel and over estimate themselves .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We can continue to speak out and give them a voice, just like we did for Kashmiris.
> 
> Short of physical help, that is the next best thing.
> 
> I have a request brother, if you have any Palestinian friends in your locality, please ask them their views. You will get a more thorough grasp.






I have a few Iraqi friends but I unfortunately I do not know any Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> EXACTLY!!!.............So there is no valid reason for Pakistan and Pakistanis to get emotional about the Palestinian cause. They themselves accept the domain and rule of Israel.


Bakhshoo her larai main sab se aagy bhdekeen marta hai or apna nuksaan karata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Khan vilatey said:


> So here are some questions that I think need to be asked
> 
> 1) will the actions of UAE save lives? Will it reduce the unnecessary blood spilling afforded by our inaction?
> 
> 2) Why doesn’t Pakistan get a similar deal with concessions for the Palestinians in return for recognition of Isreal
> 
> 3) one negotiated with its enemies, slush hudabia was such a marvel of statesmanship, yet we ignore this ?
> 
> kv


*wait, you are confused
neither Israel nor UAE intends for Israel to go back* ..the benefit of this agreement per UAE is that it on *paper* Israel will delay the annexation. everyone is clear about this part..


remeber the key word is on paper, nothing else, it will still keep builidng its colonies and will keep the all the areas..its just it woud delay the announcement for few weeks..

ah once upon time we were saying eygpt betrayed the Palestinians or should i say Gaza people now

*i think the basic reasoning for this is to pave path for Israel in Arab league..most Arabs were upset why the great nation of Israel wasnt give member staus in Arab league and OIC*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> _"To your descendants I have given this land, from the Egyptian River as far as the great river, the Euphrates."_
> Bereshit (Genesis) 15:18



Didn't know about this quote. Thank you.
But I don't think there is enough Jewish population in the world to allow for such a large expansion. I think West Bank, the Golan Heights, and Lebanon up to the Letani River are probably on their radar. Use Gaza as a buffer with Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Anyway brother, please understand.
> 
> If we are not actively able to help Palestinians, then we should not hurt their cause either.
> 
> What you are posting here is actively hurting the Palestinian cause.







I apologise if I have unintentionally done that. That was not my intention. I support the Palestinians and wish them well. I was trying to question and analyse the ability of Pakistan to help them. As I may be adversely affecting the Palestinian narrative, I am going to stop posting on this and related threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Aspen said:


> If Imran Khan reads this, I hope he puts your quote in his UN Speech this year



It sounds like something he would say, doesn't it?



Imran Khan said:


> It was not like this back then that time they can secure a deal sir . But they under estimate israel and over estimate themselves .



They never had a chance. Every treaty was broken by Israelis, then a new one was needed to replace the old one. Until now they live in tiny islands, separated from each other, working as laborers on meager pay on their own stolen ancestral farmlands, without any future.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I have a few Iraqi friends but I unfortunately I do not know any Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GWXP

These tiny roaches (PG monarchies) are a shame to Muslim Civilization.

Such move will only discredit the ruling families in the eyes of their own people and Muslims all over the world who will say that these dynasties are "Jews" or are controlled by Zionists

Recognition of Israel can potentially discredit and destabilize Persian Gulf monarchies

But UAE (possibly) is an exception because 90% of the population there are foreign migrants

Anyway, the destiny/future of the Middle East will be decided by three major powers of the region: Turkey, Iran, Egypt

Iran is anti-Israel, Egypt can experience Muslim Brotherhood revival in the future and Turkey can change its attitute towards Israel as well


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I apologise if I have unintentionally done that. That was not my intention. I support the Palestinians and wish them well. I was trying to question and analyse the ability of Pakistan to help them. As I may be adversely affecting the Palestinian narrative, I am going to stop posting on this and related threads.



Brother, you do not have to apologize, just try to understand from the Palestinian perspective. I am sure there are Palestinians in your community, maybe restaurants, gas stations, physicians, car dealerships, food stalls, masjid, etc.

I have met unsavory Palestinians too, but the vast, vast majority support Pakistan and especially have fraternal cause with Kashmiris. You have Palestinian Imams in the US, who even do Khutbahs on Kashmir to bring attention to our cause.

We has some pro-Kashmir rallies, and many Palestinians showed up to support us. Actually, out of all Arabs, Palestinians are the most pro-Kashmir, for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Timur

Alithemoor1 said:


> Israel did not harm UAE either you dumb ****. Are you retarded or what?



you may be the dumbest here on the forum.. didnt your people fight israel? its called arabs israelian wars? huh? first you write turkey never fought israel => arabs fought israel and than you say Ü Ä E dit not have been harmed too.. do you build your own rainbow unicorn fart universe, where a rabbit jumps over a green meadow and in the middle there is a red apple tree and butterflies are flying around? and in the turquoise sky cotton candy clouds are flaying around and our alithemoor1 is happy..

what a dumb person.. cry me a river.. like I said my white black color blind friend we are no arabs, we had no dispute with jews, there had been no turkish jewish war not even 6 days or less and we didnt take anyone as our protector and we are no vassal state dont compare us with your rubbish imaginary friends..

be away with your arab nationalism is stinks worther than 1000 farts for you it may be like ranbow unicorn fart but for us all it looks just browny

uae can take anyone as their protector I do not care man,
man they can take hindus 6 armed guy as their protector I do not care..

I am not surprized that these guys take jews as their protector now because they secretly worked together they cooperated against us several times.. in history they had their englishman they have their US friends and now they can have whatever.. it doesnt surprize me because these countries wont survive two weeks without their kuffar protectors.. man get lost in your rainbow unicorn universe and be happy there



The SC said:


> And Turkey is your god sent Angel..
> Not for us.. we know better..




man for that statement you have to eat this:
I correct you a little bit:

_And Turkey is your god sent Angel..
Not for us.. we know better.. For us it's Israel_

shure you can put Master Bone Saw or USA into these sentence it would fit it too..


----------



## Timur

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We has some pro-Kashmir rallies, and many Palestinians showed up to support us. Actually, out of all Arabs, Palestinians are the most pro-Kashmir, for obvious reasons.



if they were not in need they wouldn't even show you their butts


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Meengla said:


> Didn't know about this quote. Thank you.
> But I don't think there is enough Jewish population in the world to allow for such a large expansion. I think West Bank, the Golan Heights, and Lebanon up to the Letani River are probably on their radar. Use Gaza as a buffer with Egypt.



It is prophecy, however let us think about what they did in the past. Israelis were facing a population shortage, as generally Jewish birthrate are low. So they did not want to accept Palestinians, but wanted a malleable population. The few Bahai, Ahmadiyya, Circassians were not enough.

So that is when they decided to accept the Ethiopian Jews, whose claim to being Jewish they rejected for years. To be fair, the claim was dubious at best, primarily because the Christian Ethiopians had a habit of calling all their enemies Jews, which eventually stuck.

When these Ethiopians and other Africans came to Israel, they faced discrimination from the local population and eventually were deported.

However what I wanted to relay was that Israel's definition of Jewishness is malleable. They can accept anyone, and their are plenty of white evangelical Christians in the US and other places who would do anything to become Jews and live in the Holy Land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Timur said:


> if they were not in need they wouldn't even show you their butts



With all due respect brother, this is not true.


----------



## Timur

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> they faced discrimination from the local population and eventually were deported



not only that they got "medice not to get children" implanted..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KaiserX

GWXP said:


> These tiny roaches (PG monarchies) are a shame to Muslim Civilization.
> 
> Such move will only discredit the ruling families in the eyes of their own people and Muslims all over the world who will say that these dynasties are "Jews" or are controlled by Zionists
> 
> Recognition of Israel can potentially discredit and destabilize Persian Gulf monarchies
> 
> But UAE (possibly) is an exeption because 90% of the population there are foreign migrants
> 
> Anyway, the destiny/future of the Middle East will be decided by three major powers of the region: Turkey, Iran, Egypt
> 
> Iran is anti-Israel, Egypt can experience Muslim Brotherhood revival in the future and Turkey can change its attitute towards Israel as well



UAE has more influence in the region and globally than Egypt. The center of power in the Middle east is firmly 3 camps for the forseable future

Iran-Shia-Hezbollah alliance
Turkey- Qatar- Muslim brotherhood alliance
KSA-UAE- Gulf alliance

Pakistan will balance itself between all 3 but politically and morally is most closest to Turkey due to immense historical and cultural ties (both countries being democracies, Sunni-Hannafi, share same outlook due to political islam, etc)


----------



## Timur

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> With all due respect brother, this is not true.



these people show support for anyone who is on their line.. they showed support for pkk they had support for greek cyprus, they worked with israel in mediterran sea deal and they excatly would show no support if certain conditions were not fulfilled .. but you can have your own point of view.. 

my opinion is money, might and such things rule the world and people go this line not all people but most.. so you find people who have their own stance and good morals but also you find people whose only moral is money and that counts for any folk on earth


----------



## zartosht

Mossad murdering a Hamas leader in the UAE






these guys were already in bed, its just becoming official now to give trump a foreign policy win

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fitpOsitive

Aspen said:


> Thank Allah SWT that Pakistan isn't run by Arabs


I don't see any harm in that move.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Imran Khan said:


> Bakhshoo her larai main sab se aagy bhdekeen marta hai or apna nuksaan karata hai



So what? Turkey and Malaysia both bore economic attacks for their principled stance on Kashmir, and Turkey bore it for Palestine and Gaza too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Timur said:


> these people show support for anyone who is on their line.. they showed support for pkk they had support for greek cyprus, they worked with israel in mediterran sea deal and they excatly would show no support if certain conditions were not fulfilled .. but you can have your own point of view..
> 
> my opinion is money, might and such things rule the world and people go this line not all people but most.. so you find people who have their own stance and good morals but also you find people whose only moral is money and that counts for any folk on earth



You are talking about Palestinians in specific?

Or is it Arabs, like Syrians and Iraqis?

I don't think we can lump all together. Many Arabs support Turkey also, it is just that they are not in power.


----------



## Timur

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You are talking about Palestinians in specific?
> 
> Or is it Arabs, like Syrians and Iraqis?
> 
> I don't think we can lump all together. Many Arabs support Turkey also, it is just that they are not in power.



on palestinian leadership.. man I know some palestinians not everyone is same.. like other people you will find ones siding up for muslims, others go for their nationalism and others go for a western life style or anything else..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

When pakistani traitors will announce thier slavery to greater Israel, that's what's to be seen and if that happens no matter what or who ever will be doing that will be seen as a the traitor of Pakistan while pakistani ppls will react massively be it military or political leadership this time no one can hide behind fake excuses and will be hold accountable be it bajwa or imran!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistansdefender

batmannow said:


> When pakistani traitors will announce thier slavery to greater Israel, that's what's to be seen and if that happens no matter what or who ever will be doing that will be seen as a the traitor of Pakistan while pakistani ppls will react massively be it military or political leadership this time no one can hide behind fake excuses and will be hold accountable be it bajwa or imran!


What the f. 
Where did you bring imra bajwa and pakistan into all this.
What you want my dear little baby?
Atomic bomb uae? 
Kahan se ata hain tum jaisa log.
Yeah 5 rupee per tweet /comment wala media cell wala hi hain.


----------



## JF-17ThunderBlock3

There are a lot of confused greedy minds over here heading for shortcut perks. It’s not their fault, that has had happened throughout history and they have witnessed it. To be Great is not having Hi tech, wealth or resources but your standing with dignity and honor. Pakistan had compromised many times due to wobbly economy and cowardice of leadership in the past. But now It’s time to Reset and do what is right. You may find it subjective for what is right. But Truth is not subjective.
Pakistan Stands with the weaker one against the aggressor. That’s all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Timur said:


> do you have a bad condition in your brain or heart? you dont know what I am talking about? go back and read than...
> 
> 
> again someone with no abilities to read a text.. man long time ago it was no problem to have ties with israel because israel did not harm us.. what is wrong with you to not understand it? you could have read my respond but you begin to troll around and make conspiracy theories about social media.. if there is a dispute than its only about better coexistence and better standards and no killing
> 
> edit: I forgot to count money there is dispute about MSea gas and money


Lol it's never too late. You guys can still decide to renege on your ties with Israel and stop recognising them like other Arab countries and Pakistan does. I don't understand why you claim you guys did recognise them but conditions were different and they didn't harm you. So you mean your recognition of Israel is conditional only to Israel harming Turkey? What about the Palestinians? I thought it all had to do with Palestine? Lol. 
As I said, it's never too late for Turkey to stop recognising Israel and cutting all ties. However we all know they haven't and won't do that. So no point claiming the moral high ground over the Arabs. It's laughable to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol it's never too late. You guys can still decide to renege on your ties with Israel and stop recognising them like other Arab countries and Pakistan does. I don't understand why you claim you guys did recognise them but conditions were different and they didn't harm you. So you mean your recognition of Israel is conditional only to Israel harming Turkey? What about the Palestinians? I thought it all had to do with Palestine? Lol.
> As I said, it's never too late for Turkey to stop recognising Israel and cutting all ties. However we all know they haven't and won't do that. So no point claiming the moral high ground over the Arabs. It's laughable to be honest.



It takes time to undo the mistakes of the past. For a national like Turkey, some of the basis of the republic must be rewritten. I don't think you can understand it.

Most of the Islamic word will never accept Israel, it is a matter of faith and history. Even populace of these dictatorships disagree, but have no power to resist their rulers.

Next few years, you will see a very strong line against Israel coming from Turkey, Iran, Pakistan, and other Muslim states.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

TRAITOR = خاءن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

JF-17ThunderBlock3 said:


> There are a lot of confused greedy minds over here heading for shortcut perks. It’s not their fault, that has had happened throughout history and they have witnessed it. To be Great is not having Hi tech, wealth or resources but your standing with dignity and honor. Pakistan had compromised many times due to wobbly economy and cowardice of leadership in the past. But now It’s time to Reset and do what is right. You may find it subjective for what is right. But Truth is not subjective.
> Pakistan Stands with the weaker one against the aggressor. That’s all


You are true spartan sir


----------



## mike2000 is back

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> It takes time to undo the mistakes of the past. For a national like Turkey, some of the basis of the republic must be rewritten. I don't think you can understand it.
> 
> Most of the Islamic word will never accept Israel, it is a matter of faith and history. Even populace of these dictatorships disagree, but have no power to resist their rulers.
> 
> Next few years, you will see a very strong line against Israel coming from Turkey, Iran, Pakistan, and other Muslim states.


Ahahah so you mean Turkeys president needs time to cut ties with Israel ? Lol. My friend to do this requires a simple statement followed by concrete action. No time or hard work needed to do this. If Erdogan hasnt done so in his more than a decade of rule then it's simply because he has no intention of doing so. Lol. I'm surprised some of you guys on here are looking for excuses for Turkey meanwhile you guys seem to be very quick to judge/ criticise and bad mouth Gulf/Arab states . I don't know if it's because they are wealthy and easier to bad mouth or something. . That's just something I have observed on here .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

mike2000 is back said:


> Ahahah so you mean Turkeys president needs time to cut ties with Israel ? Lol. My friend to do this requires a simple statement followed by concrete action. No time or hard work needed to do this. If Erdogan hasnt done so in his more than a decade of rule then it's simply because he has no intention of doing so. Lol. I'm surprised some of you guys on here are looking for excuses for Turkey meanwhile you guys seem to be very quick to judge/ criticise and bad mouth Gulf/Arab states . I don't know if it's because they are wealthy and easier to bad mouth or something. . That's just something I have observed on here .



Are you enjoying trolling here on this Pakistani forum?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robbie

Excellent! India welcomes normalization of ties between two great countries - UAE & Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol it's never too late. You guys can still decide to renege on your ties with Israel and stop recognising them like other Arab countries and Pakistan does. I don't understand why you claim you guys did recognise them but conditions were different and they didn't harm you. So you mean your recognition of Israel is conditional only to Israel harming Turkey? What about the Palestinians? I thought it all had to do with Palestine? Lol.
> As I said, it's never too late for Turkey to stop recognising Israel and cutting all ties. However we all know they haven't and won't do that. So no point claiming the moral high ground over the Arabs. It's laughable to be honest.




It was a bit strange when Turkey's Erdogan condemned UAE for recognising the Jewish state?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maithil

Meanwhile..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294336829752213504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294326796335435783


----------



## mangekyo

I was waiting for this to happen. UAE is just a Saudi vassal state. UAE did not initiate this move without getting the green light signal from MBS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You reveal your lack of knowledge of Allama Iqbal yet again.
> 
> Shikwa is the complaint of a believer with Allah swt.
> 
> Jawab e Shikwa is Allah swt answer to those complaints.
> 
> Allama Iqbal was quite clear in what he was saying, do not portray a false image of our national poet and philosopher.


Friend

When i meant Shikwa - I meant the complaint and its reciprocal response. You are correct - first part is heart felt complaint by man to hashim/allah; then hashim's/allah's reply.

I am not portraying a false narration. Iqbal is my most read and beloved poets together with Hafiz, Gibran and Fizuli.


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294276678311530496

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot786b2

Haqyeeqat TV is saying UAE will build Isreal Navy ports to spy on gawder & Chabahar ports. If this becomes a reality by UAE Isreal pact?

Blow up Burj Al Dubai via surgical strikes

We have nukes not U.A.E.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

Patriot786b2 said:


> Haqyeeqat TV is saying UAE will build Isreal Navy ports to spy on gawder & Chabahar ports. If this becomes a reality by UAE Isreal pact?
> 
> Blow up Burj Al Dubai via surgical strikes
> 
> We have nukes not U.A.E.


It is rumored Israel will give UAE nukes as part of the agreement


----------



## mike2000 is back

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Are you enjoying trolling here on this Pakistani forum?


Lol How can the valid points I raised trolling ? I don't think I have ever trolled on this forum . I just make observations, unbiased views and give my point of view based in the topic at hand . . The points I raised are still valid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot786b2

DavidSling said:


> It is rumored Israel will give UAE nukes as part of the agreement


We will gladly nuke tiny UAE & tiny Isreal at SAME time


----------



## mike2000 is back

maithil said:


> Meanwhile..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294336829752213504


Judging by the fact that Erdogan is likely to cut ties with UAE as he said. I will agree with Dubai's police chief. It's better they divert their investments elsewhere. Money talks at the end of the day.


----------



## PDF

Patriot786b2 said:


> Haqyeeqat TV is saying UAE will build Isreal Navy ports to spy on gawder & Chabahar ports. If this becomes a reality by UAE Isreal pact?
> 
> Blow up Burj Al Dubai via surgical strikes
> 
> We have nukes not U.A.E.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol How can the valid points I raised trolling ? I don't think I have ever trolled on this forum . I just make observations, unbiased views and give my point of view based in the topic at hand . . The points I raised are still valid.




Yep, some here think Turks are some kind of gods when in fact they recognise the Jewish state and do roaring trade with them.

Turkish trade is helping Jews occupy the Palestinians no doubt.

If you want to condemn UAE for recognising the Jewish state then at least be consistent and condemn the Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

mangekyo said:


> I was waiting for this to happen. UAE is just a Saudi vassal state. UAE did not initiate this move without getting the green light signal from MBS.


we was missing you guys here but it seems you guys were busy on iranian forums

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Patriot786b2 said:


> Haqyeeqat TV is saying UAE will build Isreal Navy ports to spy on gawder & Chabahar ports. If this becomes a reality by UAE Isreal pact?
> 
> Blow up Burj Al Dubai via surgical strikes
> 
> We have nukes not U.A.E.


bachy ki jaan lo gay kya ab ? almost 40 Muslim countries have relations with israel man . last year nitanyahu was sitting 400km from gawadar in oman


----------



## jamal18

News just in, Israel is bombing Khan Younis and Rafah now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot786b2

Imran Khan said:


> bachy ki jaan lo gay kya ab ? almost 40 Muslim countries have relations with israel man . last year nitanyahu was sitting 400km from gawadar in oman


They US + Isreal are aggressively handling issue of Pakistan and it's Isolation man? What u want total desperation for last ditch attack or defense. Deal with Kafir now and get it over than make situation hopelessly worse if there is tomorrow?? Man I am dealing with grandmas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

UKBengali said:


> Yep, some here think Turks are some kind of gods when in fact they recognise the Jewish state and do roaring trade with them.
> 
> Turkish trade is helping Jews occupy the Palestinians no doubt.
> 
> If you want to condemn UAE for recognising the Jewish state then at least be consistent and condemn the Turks.


I agree. However, I would expect that there will obviously always be some people who are biased. However what is surprising is that the majority on here seem to be biased in this regards towards the Arabs via a vis Turkey. I didn't think there will be so many members here who will blindly condemn UAE's decision while praising Turkey's Erdogan as some sort of Muslim saviour and ummah leader.lol. Just doesn't makes sense to me. The day Turkey stop recognising Israel and cut all ties and relations with Israel then we can start talking about him being serious with such criticism. Until then it's just laughable to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Patriot786b2 said:


> They US + Isreal are aggressively handling issue of Pakistan and it's Isolation man? What I want total desperation for last ditch attack or defense. Deal with Katie now and get it over than make situation hopelessly worse if there is tomorrow?? Man I am dealing with grandmas


ohhh mery bhai china will send one SMS to israel and things will be fine ap itni tension na leen .


----------



## Dariush the Great

Pathetic Arab states. Selling their own blood brothers and siding with the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Dariush the Great said:


> Pathetic Arab states. Selling their own blood brothers and siding with the enemy.



Probably going to get some juicy goodies from the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

mike2000 is back said:


> I agree. However, I would expect that there will obviously always be some people who are biased. However what is surprising is that the majority on here seem to be biased in this regards towards the Arabs via a vis Turkey. I didn't think there will be so many members here who will blindly condemn UAE's decision while praising Turkey's Erdogan as some sort of Muslim saviour and ummah leader.lol. Just doesn't makes sense to me. The day Turkey stop recognising Israel and cut all ties and relations with Israel then we can start talking about him being serious with such criticism. Until then it's just laughable to be honest.




To be honest from a geopolitical perspective I do not see what advantage Turkey even gets from having relations with the Jewish state anymore.

They are never being allowed in the EU, have poor relations with USA now and do not need any defence tech from the Jews anyway as they are becoming self-sufficient.

Is the trade, which is tiny compared to their GDP, worth that much to them?

They would certainly become even more lionised by Muslims if they cut relations with Jews till the Palestinians get a viable state. No need to de-recognise but just recall ambassador and total trade embargo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

A nation of 1 million citizens, making an outrage in the muslim world. Just shows how weak the muslim world is.

The UAE owes nothing to anyone, they have been building their countries wealth and power, and is seeking their national interest (although I dislike their actions)

Can't say that much about the majority of the muslim world, which is plagued by useless pickering, poverty and shortsightedness.


If you focused on building and strengthening your country, the UAE would have been insignificant!

Besides, there are no muslim country with backbone who seek the interest of the ummah, except their selfish and shortsighted interest.

A harsh reality, the sooner we acknowledge that, and start cultivating ourselves, the better!


----------



## Imran Khan

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> A nation of 1 million citizens, making an outrage in the muslim world. Just shows how weak the muslim world is.
> The UAE owes nothing to anyone, they have been building their country and is seeking their national interest ( although I dislike their actions)
> 
> If you focused on building and strengthening your country, the UAE would have been insignificant!


can we save some money ? demolish OIC for god sake . UAE invited india in OIC we are worry they may invite israel one day too


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

denel said:


> Friend
> 
> When i meant Shikwa - I meant the complaint and its reciprocal response. You are correct - first part is heart felt complaint by man to hashim/allah; then hashim's/allah's reply.
> 
> I am not portraying a false narration. Iqbal is my most read and beloved poets together with Hafiz, Gibran and Fizuli.



We will discuss your misconceptions at the appropriate time. I will tag you when I create a thread on the topic.

We can discuss Iqbal there. However please take into account that Pakistanis understand Iqbal on a very deep level, as he is our national poet and philosopher.

Thanks for your interest in Iqbal.



mike2000 is back said:


> Lol How can the valid points I raised trolling ? I don't think I have ever trolled on this forum . I just make observations, unbiased views and give my point of view based in the topic at hand . . The points I raised are still valid.



They have been answered on this thread already. I don't want to repeat same things again and again.



UKBengali said:


> Yep, some here think Turks are some kind of gods when in fact they recognise the Jewish state and do roaring trade with them.
> 
> Turkish trade is helping Jews occupy the Palestinians no doubt.
> 
> If you want to condemn UAE for recognising the Jewish state then at least be consistent and condemn the Turks.



Explain why Turkey is more popular among Palestinians than KSA and UAE? Turkey is actually supporting Palestinians with concrete support.




jamal18 said:


> News just in, Israel is bombing Khan Younis and Rafah now.



Ofcourse, the only way Israelis know how to celebrate.



mike2000 is back said:


> I agree. However, I would expect that there will obviously always be some people who are biased. However what is surprising is that the majority on here seem to be biased in this regards towards the Arabs via a vis Turkey. I didn't think there will be so many members here who will blindly condemn UAE's decision while praising Turkey's Erdogan as some sort of Muslim saviour and ummah leader.lol. Just doesn't makes sense to me. The day Turkey stop recognising Israel and cut all ties and relations with Israel then we can start talking about him being serious with such criticism. Until then it's just laughable to be honest.



Continue laughing. I hope you and your Israeli friends enjoy your life and judgement. You will spend alot of time together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Ofcourse, the only way Israelis know how to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> Continue laughing. I hope you and your Israeli friends enjoy your life and judgement. You will spend alot of time together.



I posted this so some of the members on this forum could throw a party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kailash Kumar

Xone said:


> @Jyotish
> UAE has nothing to celebrate in this event, except the vaccine. the baduans of the desert afraid of death like jews, they are the knees right now.



@Xone

I posted post #672 about the cooperation between UAE and Israel on the Covid vaccine to show that the UAE is moving on.

This vaccine cooperation is not the first time they will cooperate or have cooperated.
The UAE and Israel have always had a relationship.
Although it was not open as it is now, what credibility did the UAE have before in supporting the Palestinians if they were having a secret relationship with Israel?
In that case they should be honest and open about it, as they did with this agreement.

With the agreement Emiratis can stop being sanctimonious hypocrites with regards to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.
But was that the only goal of the agreement?
To stop being hypocrites?
I do not think so.
There might be other reasons for this agreement.
I will name a few, which might apply.

1. The UAE has made enemies in the region and needs allies, thus this agreement. Iran does not like Israel and the UAE, which brings me to the saying of: 'the enemy of my enemy is my friend'.

2. The UAE has dreams of becoming a dominant force in the Middle East and wants to suppress other countries that have the same ambition. Therefore, they align with Israel, because Israel will help them in suppressing the other countries.

3. The UAE wants to use the agreement with Israel to make the Western countries see the UAE as an ally or at least not an enemy. With the agreement the UAE can thus not only get more cooperation from Israel but also more cooperation from Western countries.

So, to get back at the article I posted in post #672 about the cooperation between UAE and Israel on the Covid vaccine.

They do not gain anything from support for the Palestinians.
They want to move on.
They want to align themselves to countries from which they can benefit in some way or another.

P.S.
I do find it sad for the Palestinians.
When I was younger, the Palestinians at least had the support from their Arab 'brothers'.
Although now that I think about it, if (some of these) Arab countries have always had a secret relationship with Israel, the support from their Arab 'brothers' probably did not mean anything.

So, what is the next step for the Palestinians?
Sit this all out and wait until they are in the majority?
And then what?
Take over Israel, expel all the Jews and then continue to fight amongst themselves as they are doing now?

The Palestinians do not have the right strategies and methods.
They try to storm the Israeli border and then get beaten back.
What kind of strategy is this?
Do they think that we live in the 12th century and that they can go fight Saladin style and conquer Jerusalem?

If the Palestinians want to win then they need to develop other strategies and methods.

For example:

1. End the rivalry between Fatah and Hamas. This is obvious. How can Palestine as a state ever be a reality if Palestinians are killing eachother? Fatah and Hamas are in the process of reconciliation now, but still a lot of work needs to be done.
2. End foreign finance of Palestinian organisations. There is too much influence from other countries in the affairs of Palestinians. Ending the finance would (hopefully) also mean ending the influence. To become and independent state you need to be able to run your affairs independently.
3. Create a non-partisan World Palestinian Organisation (which I do not think that exists) with chapters around the world run by Palestinians. There are more Palestinians living outside of the Palestinian territories than inside. They can help with lobbying. Current lobbying is fragmented. If one worldwide organisation could be founded, then they would have an unified voice and therefore have a stronger lobby that might achieve more.
4. End cooperation with leftist and extremist Muslims organisations. Most non-Muslim support in the West for Palestine come from extreme leftists and their organisations. And they are hated by the general population in many Western countries. Associating with them does not help the Palestinian cause. The same goes for extremist Muslims and their organisations.


----------



## batmannow

mike2000 is back said:


> I agree. However, I would expect that there will obviously always be some people who are biased. However what is surprising is that the majority on here seem to be biased in this regards towards the Arabs via a vis Turkey. I didn't think there will be so many members here who will blindly condemn UAE's decision while praising Turkey's Erdogan as some sort of Muslim saviour and ummah leader.lol. Just doesn't makes sense to me. The day Turkey stop recognising Israel and cut all ties and relations with Israel then we can start talking about him being serious with such criticism. Until then it's just laughable to be honest.


It's the west dam west which has taught the world majority is the authority in all democracies so now why u cry?
It's all perfect, from foolish racist ppls electing trump, modi is all good that's not biased?
But when Muslims show up with thier majority they are wrong cause they aren't ready to become slaves of zionist dogs of Israel which has killed thier muslims since decades and occupied their lands illegaly that's all perfect, I gss either u hve to accept the dam democracy or else make it a jungles rule in this world now stop hiding behind the sweet words and face the reality?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Jyotish said:


> @Xone
> 
> I posted post #672 about the cooperation between UAE and Israel on the Covid vaccine to show that the UAE is moving on.
> 
> This vaccine cooperation is not the first time they will cooperate or have cooperated.
> The UAE and Israel have always had a relationship.
> Although it was not open as it is now, what credibility did the UAE have before in supporting the Palestinians if they were having a secret relationship with Israel?
> In that case they should be honest and open about it, as they did with this agreement.
> 
> With the agreement Emiratis can stop being sanctimonious hypocrites with regards to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.
> But was that the only goal of the agreement?
> To stop being hypocrites?
> I do not think so.
> There might be other reasons for this agreement.
> I will name a few, which might apply.
> 
> 1. The UAE has made enemies in the region and needs allies, thus this agreement. Iran does not like Israel and the UAE, which brings me to the saying of: 'the enemy of my enemy is my friend'.
> 
> 2. The UAE has dreams of becoming a dominant force in the Middle East and wants to suppress other countries that have the same ambition. Therefore, they align with Israel, because Israel will help them in suppressing the other countries.
> 
> 3. The UAE wants to use the agreement with Israel to make the Western countries see the UAE as an ally or at least not an enemy. With the agreement the UAE can thus not only get more cooperation from Israel but also more cooperation from Western countries.
> 
> So, to get back at the article I posted in post #672 about the cooperation between UAE and Israel on the Covid vaccine.
> 
> They do not gain anything from support for the Palestinians.
> They want to move on.
> They want to align themselves to countries from which they can benefit in some way or another.
> 
> P.S.
> I do find it sad for the Palestinians.
> When I was younger, the Palestinians at least had the support from their Arab 'brothers'.
> Although now that I think about it, if (some of these) Arab countries have always had a secret relationship with Israel, the support from their Arab 'brothers' probably did not mean anything.
> 
> So, what is the next step for the Palestinians?
> Sit this all out and wait until they are in the majority?
> And then what?
> Take over Israel, expel all the Jews and then continue to fight amongst themselves as they are doing now?
> 
> The Palestinians do not have the right strategies and methods.
> They try to storm the Israeli border and then get beaten back.
> What kind of strategy is this?
> Do they think that we live in the 12th century and that they can go fight Saladin style and conquer Jerusalem?
> 
> If the Palestinians want to win then they need to develop other strategies and methods.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 1. End the rivalry between Fatah and Hamas. This is obvious. How can Palestine as a state ever be a reality if Palestinians are killing eachother? Fatah and Hamas are in the process of reconciliation now, but still a lot of work needs to be done.
> 2. End foreign finance of Palestinian organisations. There is too much influence from other countries in the affairs of Palestinians. Ending the finance would (hopefully) also mean ending the influence. To become and independent state you need to be able to run your affairs independently.
> 3. Create a non-partisan World Palestinian Organisation (which I do not think that exists) with chapters around the world run by Palestinians. There are more Palestinians living outside of the Palestinian territories than inside. They can help with lobbying. Current lobbying is fragmented. If one worldwide organisation could be founded, then they would have an unified voice and therefore have a stronger lobby that might achieve more.
> 4. End cooperation with leftist and extremist Muslims organisations. Most non-Muslim support in the West for Palestine come from extreme leftists and their organisations. And they are hated by the general population in many Western countries. Associating with them does not help the Palestinian cause. The same goes for extremist Muslims and their organisations.


Covid dam vaccine what bull crap, if USA, UK, GERMANY isn't able to bring any dam medicine then how come that pice of shyt Israel. Will?
China and Russia have the vaccine and if UAE wants why it not gets from them?
So these bull crap statements are just to fool some stupids who are dying in the love of Israeli dogs, no matter how many dam sweet words been used by any one fact is, Israel is the killer of Muslims and it has to pay for that at some point and Thts comming fast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Imran Khan said:


> ohhh mery bhai china will send one SMS to israel and things will be fine ap itni tension na leen .


No, Israel is too deep with its plans, you ill see Israel will dump China and Russia at some point, for them China and Russia are supporting thier enemies be it pak, sirya, or Iran all are enemy of Israel, so pls come out of your foolish ideas for godsake!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Jyotish said:


> @Xone
> 
> I posted post #672 about the cooperation between UAE and Israel on the Covid vaccine to show that the UAE is moving on.
> 
> This vaccine cooperation is not the first time they will cooperate or have cooperated.
> The UAE and Israel have always had a relationship.
> Although it was not open as it is now, what credibility did the UAE have before in supporting the Palestinians if they were having a secret relationship with Israel?
> In that case they should be honest and open about it, as they did with this agreement.
> 
> With the agreement Emiratis can stop being sanctimonious hypocrites with regards to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.
> But was that the only goal of the agreement?
> To stop being hypocrites?
> I do not think so.
> There might be other reasons for this agreement.
> I will name a few, which might apply.
> 
> 1. The UAE has made enemies in the region and needs allies, thus this agreement. Iran does not like Israel and the UAE, which brings me to the saying of: 'the enemy of my enemy is my friend'.
> 
> 2. The UAE has dreams of becoming a dominant force in the Middle East and wants to suppress other countries that have the same ambition. Therefore, they align with Israel, because Israel will help them in suppressing the other countries.
> 
> 3. The UAE wants to use the agreement with Israel to make the Western countries see the UAE as an ally or at least not an enemy. With the agreement the UAE can thus not only get more cooperation from Israel but also more cooperation from Western countries.
> 
> So, to get back at the article I posted in post #672 about the cooperation between UAE and Israel on the Covid vaccine.
> 
> They do not gain anything from support for the Palestinians.
> They want to move on.
> They want to align themselves to countries from which they can benefit in some way or another.
> 
> P.S.
> I do find it sad for the Palestinians.
> When I was younger, the Palestinians at least had the support from their Arab 'brothers'.
> Although now that I think about it, if (some of these) Arab countries have always had a secret relationship with Israel, the support from their Arab 'brothers' probably did not mean anything.
> 
> So, what is the next step for the Palestinians?
> Sit this all out and wait until they are in the majority?
> And then what?
> Take over Israel, expel all the Jews and then continue to fight amongst themselves as they are doing now?
> 
> The Palestinians do not have the right strategies and methods.
> They try to storm the Israeli border and then get beaten back.
> What kind of strategy is this?
> Do they think that we live in the 12th century and that they can go fight Saladin style and conquer Jerusalem?
> 
> If the Palestinians want to win then they need to develop other strategies and methods.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 1. End the rivalry between Fatah and Hamas. This is obvious. How can Palestine as a state ever be a reality if Palestinians are killing eachother? Fatah and Hamas are in the process of reconciliation now, but still a lot of work needs to be done.
> 2. End foreign finance of Palestinian organisations. There is too much influence from other countries in the affairs of Palestinians. Ending the finance would (hopefully) also mean ending the influence. To become and independent state you need to be able to run your affairs independently.
> 3. Create a non-partisan World Palestinian Organisation (which I do not think that exists) with chapters around the world run by Palestinians. There are more Palestinians living outside of the Palestinian territories than inside. They can help with lobbying. Current lobbying is fragmented. If one worldwide organisation could be founded, then they would have an unified voice and therefore have a stronger lobby that might achieve more.
> 4. End cooperation with leftist and extremist Muslims organisations. Most non-Muslim support in the West for Palestine come from extreme leftists and their organisations. And they are hated by the general population in many Western countries. Associating with them does not help the Palestinian cause. The same goes for extremist Muslims and their organisations.



Stick to creating threads. You have no bone in this issue.

UAE has isolated itself from the whole Muslim world, now they will be known as traitors and lose all respect.

They sold their religion and dignity for dollars.

But it won't placate Israel in the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

KaiserX said:


> UAE has more influence in the region and globally than Egypt. The center of power in the Middle east is firmly 3 camps for the forseable future
> 
> Iran-Shia-Hezbollah alliance
> Turkey- Qatar- Muslim brotherhood alliance
> KSA-UAE- Gulf alliance
> 
> Pakistan will balance itself between all 3 but politically and morally is most closest to Turkey due to immense historical and cultural ties (both countries being democracies, Sunni-Hannafi, share same outlook due to political islam, etc)



Lol Turks don’t even consider Arabs equals. If anything Turks and Iranians have more in common culturally being non Arab countries and both have Kurdish and Turkish populations within them.

Pakistan emerged from England Monarch colonial controlled Lands and have more in common with their arch enemy India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Pakistansdefender said:


> What the f.
> Where did you bring imra bajwa and pakistan into all this.
> What you want my dear little baby?
> Atomic bomb uae?
> Kahan se ata hain tum jaisa log.
> Yeah 5 rupee per tweet /comment wala media cell wala hi hain.


Wow kid which gutter u been hiding with ur little brains?
Do u think, UAE has any dam. Political of military power on state of Israel?
No these little, incects types kings and queens of sand Arabia are just rabbits behind the bush for Israel, state of Israel wants powerfull countries like Pakistan, Iran, turkey, Egypt under its greater Israel rule cause they are the nation's which has made progress and are powerdyll enogh to take on Israel and Thts why these Israelis hide behind their mama's USA, UK, FRANCE skirts and uses them to attack Muslim stats like Iraq, Libya, sirya yeman?
Cause they were the threat to greater Israel?
Dam, pakisran doesn't need any dam. Nuclear bomb to give lesson to uae, its just needs to tell. It's genrals don't go anywhere stay in pakistan and check thier dam. Swiss bsnk accounts, while sending some love letter to yemani huttis to hve a go on UAE, u ill see in a few days where these dam UAE kings will be standing, they will all run away they don't have any spine to be in a war, all they can do is to sell Thier Brothers and sisters in Palestine to save thier own A----sz
Wake up, go get some black coffee and tell your father, you are happy on UAEs back stabbing on poor Muslims and watch how hard he ill slap you face sometimes its a good medecine to wakeup in reality?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

What uae will get benefit from it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

maithil said:


> Meanwhile..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294336829752213504


Childern of dajjal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Super Falcon said:


> What uae will get benefit from it


What a kid can benefit from its father?
UAE, and KSA s elites are the Childern of dajjal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Adder

They have no future, mindless Arabs are heading towards their own destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Stick to creating threads. You have no bone in this issue.
> 
> UAE has isolated itself from the whole Muslim world, now they will be known as traitors and lose all respect.
> 
> They sold their religion and dignity for dollars.
> 
> But it won't placate Israel in the least.


The entire muslim world will continue to fly Emirates and shop in Dubai - just as they will continue to directly or indirectly contribute to the Israeli economy.

Pakistanis and the objecting muslims are abject failures in financial sector along with knowing how to manipulate foreign policies of the most powerful country on earth , their complaints are on deaf ears along with a complete inability to change the status quo on this. 
You can claim moral superiority on the issue but that is the end of it. The same situation applied at the time of Hudaybiyah and the moral superiority there was unquestionable; yet here is Rehmat Ullil Aalamin, whom Allah showed his presence through by splitting the moon with a point of his finger - who could have prayed for every Quraish to be turned to dust - yet set the example of knowing when to compromise for the immediate benefit and a longer term strategy.

That treaty was not required by either Rasool SAWlm or the Ashrah Mubasharah or the Sahabah.. they could be guaranteed victory, but it was the example of his life for future generations such as ours how and where to compromise when weak and then focus on a ten year(long term) strength building to come back and leave potential enemies incapable of negotiating any terms.

I am not saying I support the UAE or its actions, but whether we should have relations or not with Israel and what they should be comes from the life of the prophet and the caliphs. 
In *my* opinion from what I understand after reading the life of the prophet , his example would point to make peace with Israel for now until combined strength and unity of purpose across the muslim nations allows otherwise to broach the issue. 
It doesn’t mean one abandons the Palestinians, it means using these existing diplomatic systems to force a compromise through direct relationships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

KAL-EL said:


> Probably going to get some juicy goodies from the United States.


Hve those goodies saved them from poorly armed but brave huttis of yeman?
Noooooooo
Goodies can't save saddam, nor qadafi, it's in built system from God the bravery, dignity, and rightosnes if they don't hve that, thier dats are over soon like others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

mike2000 is back said:


> conditions were different



I dont know what you are and if you are a real british guy.. but you lack basuic understandment..

first of all turks are no arabs and we fought each other before israel has been created: I said israel was not the entitiy that harmed us so we have no grudge.. we have no dispute with israel whats hard to undertand? the arabs had been the ones who had fought against us than israel was created and the arabs faced what they did to us.. so accepting israel for that is quite logic..

also we turks are not here to fight and make wars for any nationalistic thing for others.. Palestina = land of palestinians what does it have to do with turks? if we have critics about the inhuman behavior of israel and the killings of palestinians the injustice that happens there than its about that! there is nothing to misunderstand here.. siding up with palestinians for their rights and that they should be treated like humans is the right thing! 



mike2000 is back said:


> What about the Palestinians? I thought it all had to do with Palestine?



who said that arabs? and balis? what are you brabbling? why should I have an palestinian fetish? I think you have a major problem in your worldview.. again who said its all about palestina? if there is something I will never give up and what I want back its jerusalem.. * besides the inhuman treatment of muslims from israel its the only thing that matters* here this is something that needs to be fixed and cleared from dispute and for that *we need a soulution*..



mike2000 is back said:


> So no point claiming the moral high ground over the Arabs



man they are blood brothers and we all hear their nationalistic claim of 500 million arab nation.. dont be surprised if we cant take this serious and make our jokes.. and you talk of a non existing moral high... cant you distingush between laughing and a moral high or people thinking to be better than others and people not trusting others?

and also this to happen in UAE makes it much more funnier:



maithil said:


> Meanwhile..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294336829752213504



or should we ask what are you? a christian arab that is hurt now by some random internet guy? wich moral am I claiming? I just *pointed out* these* gulf oil arabs had always been stooges of others.. *so did I hurt your feelings with that or whats going wrong with you? its quite funny how these arabs always claimed "yuu turks hav tais, yuu turks hav theese thatt weeth israel" and now they do the same openly  but furthermore their people celebrate it and while they are doing it they keep their enemity towards us (I wrote this before that police chief thing so see how right I am).. *so as a turk or pakistani people should see the reality they talk this and that but they only do what benefits themselves.. now do you see the intention?*



mike2000 is back said:


> It's laughable to be honest.


your lack of view is much more laughable you see what I have posted but you lack the ability to see the intention (look above).. historically arabs brought themselves into this mess they can handle it by themselves.. yes most of us would rather like jerusalem in muslim peoples hands than in jewish or worser christian.. we would like to see a palestinian state and peace in this region.. and many people are going into troll speeches(they now that they are trolling and searching for things to hurt others) and try to justify and argue with westerners and jews about the rights of this and that.. for me its an idiotic approach! because like they want to justify their reason and are not interested in any of the arguments of jews/europeans the europeans and jews are likewise not interested in any reason given by them.. they dont care.. so they can claim palestinians had always lived there and so on.. but its meaningless.. the only thing that is important for us muslims is the mosque it needs to be in our hands..


but erdogans palestina UAE vomits are just for internal politics and for election.. why didnt he threaten UAE much before these days with such a thing (freezing ties) when UAE did far worse to us? and against israel he wont do any shit..
if you ask me we should not really support the palestinian nationalistic movement so that it hurts us, they supported PKK they supported greeks and cyprus and they sided up with israel when it was for money/gas and here you see people dont hurt themselves like erdogan does.. but again I am not against any palestinian land.. I am just realistic about the intentions of them and suspicios about our neighboors who are from their very beginning not trustworthy entities.. and that they use to claim we are either not trustworthy because we accepted israel is false and idiotic claim because it has no value.. no meaning no logic.. people should see why they have israel as an enemy: wars, land dispute => money its not about islam if it had been about islam and being a muslim about the al aqsa mosque and jerusalem they wouldnt have brought themselves into this situation.. so here lies something else and people are using the religion card for their benefits

also these religious values hold by me and others have no value in politics.. it has no value in saudistan, uae, palestina or turkey.. from time to time politicians will use it for their cause but in reality under closed doors something else will happen..

but its funny how some people act as if its a matter of black and white.. or a matter of morals, or a matter of something being superior or whatever idiotic thoughts..



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Most of the Islamic word will never accept Israel, it is a matter of faith and history.



why? why is it a matter of faith does somewhere is written that you are no muslim if palestinians dont have a land? would these palestinians accept that these land would be in pakistan hands? no! like they do not accept ottoman empire.. thats why they didnt made it a matter of history, they did not accept any two state soulution and made it worser for themselves.. Palestina is not equal to al aqsa mosque.. and these people could have their own land but stalled it,stalled it, stalled it and stall it again and again and now israel settles there its like impossible to get what they could have in the past because its already taken and lost! they make it worser and they have no intention to fight for their rights but in reality they gain something if they have an open dispute: the money will flow in from all directions 

the time these people and our people will get rid of the nationalistic thing and get rid off the love of money these kuffar wont laugh anymore.. but unfortunally we have entities in all over our lands that are toxic and people love wealth and people want to be better than others most stick to that that benefits themselves.. so people will speak for a guy that is responsible for bone sawing other people..


----------



## batmannow

SQ8 said:


> The entire muslim world will continue to fly Emirates and shop in Dubai - just as they will continue to directly or indirectly contribute to the Israeli economy.
> 
> Pakistanis and the objecting muslims are abject failures in financial sector along with knowing how to manipulate foreign policies of the most powerful country on earth , their complaints are on deaf ears along with a complete inability to change the status quo on this.
> You can claim moral superiority on the issue but that is the end of it. The same situation applied at the time of Hudaybiyah and the moral superiority there was unquestionable; yet here is Rehmat Ullil Aalamin, whom Allah showed his presence through by splitting the moon with a point of his finger - who could have prayed for every Quraish to be turned to dust - yet set the example of knowing when to compromise for the immediate benefit and a longer term strategy.
> 
> That treaty was not required by either Rasool SAWlm or the Ashrah Mubasharah or the Sahabah.. they could be guaranteed victory, but it was the example of his life for future generations such as ours how and where to compromise when weak and then focus on a ten year(long term) strength building to come back and leave potential enemies incapable of negotiating any terms.
> 
> I am not saying I support the UAE or its actions, but whether we should have relations or not with Israel and what they should be comes from the life of the prophet and the caliphs.
> In *my* opinion from what I understand after reading the life of the prophet , his example would point to make peace with Israel for now until combined strength and unity of purpose across the muslim nations allows otherwise to broach the issue.
> It doesn’t mean one abandons the Palestinians, it means using these existing diplomatic systems to force a compromise through direct relationships.


Dont put whole of Muslim nation a reason of the existence of Israel it's the greedy leadership which is afraid of Israeli fake power projection, yes ppls may kerp flying from one airlines to another but they won't accept the decesion of coward leadership anymore, soon there I'll be a revolt and these stupid kings will run away from. Their dam states then we ill see what value they ill. Get in the state of dajjal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

batmannow said:


> Dont put whole of Muslim nation a reason of the existence of Israel it's the greedy leadership which is afraid of Israeli fake power projection, yes ppls may kerp flying from one airlines to another but they won't accept the decesion of coward leadership anymore, soon there I'll be a revolt and these stupid kings will run away from. Their dam states then we ill see what value they ill. Get in the state of dajjal?


Your entire paragraph is incoherent - what revolt? The locals are extremely happy with their rulers and well fed and kept; all others are expatriates and can be thrown out at objections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Adder

TheImmortal said:


> Lol Turks don’t even consider Arabs equals. If anything Turks and Iranians have more in common culturally being non Arab countries and both have Kurdish and Turkish populations within them.
> 
> Pakistan emerged from England Monarch colonial controlled Lands and have more in common with their arch enemy India.



I think you’re wrong here, present day Pakistan and India was under Muslim
rule for a long long time. British Raj was only from 1857-1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

SQ8 said:


> The entire muslim world will continue to fly Emirates and shop in Dubai - just as they will continue to directly or indirectly contribute to the Israeli economy.
> 
> Pakistanis and the objecting muslims are abject failures in financial sector along with knowing how to manipulate foreign policies of the most powerful country on earth , their complaints are on deaf ears along with a complete inability to change the status quo on this.
> You can claim moral superiority on the issue but that is the end of it. The same situation applied at the time of Hudaybiyah and the moral superiority there was unquestionable; yet here is Rehmat Ullil Aalamin, whom Allah showed his presence through by splitting the moon with a point of his finger - who could have prayed for every Quraish to be turned to dust - yet set the example of knowing when to compromise for the immediate benefit and a longer term strategy.
> 
> That treaty was not required by either Rasool SAWlm or the Ashrah Mubasharah or the Sahabah.. they could be guaranteed victory, but it was the example of his life for future generations such as ours how and where to compromise when weak and then focus on a ten year(long term) strength building to come back and leave potential enemies incapable of negotiating any terms.
> 
> I am not saying I support the UAE or its actions, but whether we should have relations or not with Israel and what they should be comes from the life of the prophet and the caliphs.
> In *my* opinion from what I understand after reading the life of the prophet , his example would point to make peace with Israel for now until combined strength and unity of purpose across the muslim nations allows otherwise to broach the issue.
> It doesn’t mean one abandons the Palestinians, it means using these existing diplomatic systems to force a compromise through direct relationships.



Has Israel ever been at peace with its neighbors, even after they sought to end conflict?

Has Israel ever stopped expanding as a state?

How can anyone accept a state whose borders are not yet defined?

How can we accept an Israeli state without a Palestinian state?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

SQ8 said:


> The entire muslim world will continue to fly Emirates and shop in Dubai - just as they will continue to directly or indirectly contribute to the Israeli economy.
> 
> Pakistanis and the objecting muslims are abject failures in financial sector along with knowing how to manipulate foreign policies of the most powerful country on earth , their complaints are on deaf ears along with a complete inability to change the status quo on this.
> You can claim moral superiority on the issue but that is the end of it. The same situation applied at the time of Hudaybiyah and the moral superiority there was unquestionable; yet here is Rehmat Ullil Aalamin, whom Allah showed his presence through by splitting the moon with a point of his finger - who could have prayed for every Quraish to be turned to dust - yet set the example of knowing when to compromise for the immediate benefit and a longer term strategy.
> 
> That treaty was not required by either Rasool SAWlm or the Ashrah Mubasharah or the Sahabah.. they could be guaranteed victory, but it was the example of his life for future generations such as ours how and where to compromise when weak and then focus on a ten year(long term) strength building to come back and leave potential enemies incapable of negotiating any terms.
> 
> I am not saying I support the UAE or its actions, but whether we should have relations or not with Israel and what they should be comes from the life of the prophet and the caliphs.
> In *my* opinion from what I understand after reading the life of the prophet , his example would point to make peace with Israel for now until combined strength and unity of purpose across the muslim nations allows otherwise to broach the issue.
> It doesn’t mean one abandons the Palestinians, it means using these existing diplomatic systems to force a compromise through direct relationships.


Stop preaching here, go get ur ticket to Israel and bow to thier jew leaders cause that's what ur dam. Humanity says, then get a F16 load a buck in it and throw on palestaniens that's the best of ur humanity demands from ur viewpoint?
But you can't change the views of others, for dajjal and its Israeli state in the majority of Muslims, we are waiting for the bigger announcement when that DAJAL will shows himself up hopefully we ill find u among his worshippers and Thts the difference between u and us, it won't solve here it ill be tested in some future battle grounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Timur said:


> why? why is it a matter of faith does somewhere is written that you are no muslim if palestinians dont have a land? would these palestinians accept that these land would be in pakistan hands? no! like they do not accept ottoman empire.. thats why they didnt made it a matter of history, they did not accept any two state soulution and made it worser for themselves.. Palestina is not equal to al aqsa mosque.. and these people could have their own land but stalled it,stalled it, stalled it and stall it again and again and now israel settles there its like impossible to get what they could have in the past because its already taken and lost! they make it worser and they have no intention to fight for their rights but in reality they gain something if they have an open dispute: the money will flow in from all directions
> 
> the time these people and our people will get rid of the nationalistic thing and get rid off the love of money these kuffar wont laugh anymore.. but unfortunally we have entities in all over our lands that are toxic and people love wealth and people want to be better than others most stick to that that benefits themselves.. so people will speak for a guy that is responsible for bone sawing other people..



The life, dignity, property of another Muslim is sacred.

When one of us hurts, then the rest should feel the pain. As if a part of body hurts and the whole body is affected. That is what Ummah is, according to Prophet Muhammad saws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

SQ8 said:


> Your entire paragraph is incoherent - what revolt? The locals are extremely happy with their rulers and well fed and kept; all others are expatriates and can be thrown out at objections.


You hvnt seen revolt? Saddam, qadafi? Hunted down in holes?
If u can't understand what i hve wrriten how you can reply me back?
Hypocracy ends on the so called well educated stupids, who shines the shoes of a undereducated boss like Bill gates??? And thier morality says that's right, thier education correct, language skills all are just a wipe of of the tissue papers used by thier bosses who are not so educated at all but gives work to highly educated ppls like you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Death Adder said:


> View attachment 661075
> 
> 
> I think you’re wrong here, present day Pakistan and India was under Muslim
> rule for a long long time. British Raj was only from 1857-1947.



Yup, very wrong.


----------



## Timur

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> That is what Ummah is, according to Prophet Muhammad saws.



you mean that ones who now cry for ummah that has been the ones who brought the mess upon themselves? who told them to do what they did? sheikh shaitan? and where had they been when it has hurt turks/uyghur/kashmir where had they been when it was for their own profit? would this people celebrate you if you conquer it yes they would but next day they would fight against you labeling you as an occupier.. also I wrote that they choose to be in this mess.. they dont accept any agreement and hold on things that wont happen.. they did it to such a degree that it is now impossible beacuase of settlements.. 



UKBengali said:


> Yep, some here think Turks are some kind of gods when in fact they recognise the Jewish state and do roaring trade with them.
> 
> Turkish trade is helping Jews occupy the Palestinians no doubt.
> 
> If you want to condemn UAE for recognising the Jewish state then at least be consistent and condemn the Turks.



if you are such into condemning lets begin with condemning your parents..

we are not the ones who are responsible for this mess in the creating so dont expect us to follow their wishes..


----------



## UKBengali

Timur said:


> If you are such into condemning lets begin with condemning your parents..
> 
> we are not the ones who are responsible for this mess in the creating so dont expect us to follow their wishes..



Parents?

Turkey was not responsible but why compound the problem by recognising a settler state imposed in the ME by Europeans?


----------



## Timur

UKBengali said:


> Parents?
> 
> Turkey was not responsible but why compound the problem by recognising a settler state imposed in the ME by Europeans?


Whats wrong with you when we had that area on our own control there was no Israel Israel came into existence after arabs had their Lawrence fever..
So Israel did to arabs what they did to us.. Don't expect us than to be on their side when they had sided up with our enemies to destroy us in wich Fantasy world are you living.. In this times it was logical to accept Israel 

Also this does not make us Israel friends nor we favor them over arabs in fact we know how toxic israel is.. Furthermore we are against their treatment of Palestinians and the treatment of our masjid


----------



## UKBengali

Timur said:


> Whats wrong with you when we had that area on our own control there was no Israel Israel came into existence after arabs had their Lawrence fever..
> So Israel did to arabs what they did to us.. Don't expect us than to be on their side when they had sided up with our enemies to destroy us in wich Fantasy world are you living.. In this times it was logical to accept Israel
> 
> Also this does not make us Israel friends nor we favor them over arabs in fact we know how toxic israel is.. Furthermore we are against their treatment of Palestinians and the treatment of our masjid



Does not stop Erdogan from being a hypocrite for criticising the UAE for recognising the Jewish state when he has had nearly 20 years to cut relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

-blitzkrieg- said:


> It's not just about UAE israel .its about the Israel UAE/SAUDIA india USA alliance that concerns Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Any reference? Even if any thing israeli came in it was via usa..


It was via the US...but the guns came from Israel


-blitzkrieg- said:


> It's not just about UAE israel .its about the Israel UAE/SAUDIA india USA alliance that concerns Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Any reference? Even if any thing israeli came in it was via usa..



It was negotiated by the US, the Sauds paid for it...The guns were from Israel...The Pakistani government was part of it...


----------



## TheImmortal

Death Adder said:


> View attachment 661075
> 
> 
> I think you’re wrong here, present day Pakistan and India was under Muslim
> rule for a long long time. British Raj was only from 1857-1947.



Where did I say they weren’t Muslim lands? Can you read?

I said culturally Turkey and Pakistan couldn’t be further apart. You seem to equate religion with culture.

Hence why said if we are talking about similarities Turkey and Iran share a long heritage even though they have been rivals they both have large Turkish and Kurdish populations and are non Arab countries. Culturally their traditions are similar and compatible. Both societies also have gone through a secular phase and returned to their Muslim roots.

But you cant use religion in place of culture, that’s like saying French society and Russian society are similar culturally because they are both Christian societies.


----------



## Ceylal

batmannow said:


> Actully ISI wasnt intersted where they been comming from?
> as they been dleverd by uncle Sam's CIA but ISI made sure to give it to CHINESE BROTHERS and then make a copy of it which both China and Pakistan can use against situation like THIS?


I don't know about the last part of your reply. All I know is that Pakistan didn't want the source of the guns montioned..that is the only concern.


----------



## Timur

UKBengali said:


> Does not stop Erdogan from being a hypocrite for criticising the UAE for recognising the Jewish state when he has had nearly 20 years to cut relations.


Thats International politics for elections.. If he should have said and act against uae because of their enmity towards us they did much worser than accepting Israel wich is in itself not really bad.. 

I forgot to say that our previous governments had mostly not been pro religious so that may also be a thing that they accepted her..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

batmannow said:


> Wow kid which gutter u been hiding with ur little brains?
> Do u think, UAE has any dam. Political of military power on state of Israel?
> No these little, incects types kings and queens of sand Arabia are just rabbits behind the bush for Israel, state of Israel wants powerfull countries like Pakistan, Iran, turkey, Egypt under its greater Israel rule cause they are the nation's which has made progress and are powerdyll enogh to take on Israel and Thts why these Israelis hide behind their mama's USA, UK, FRANCE skirts and uses them to attack Muslim stats like Iraq, Libya, sirya yeman?
> Cause they were the threat to greater Israel?
> Dam, pakisran doesn't need any dam. Nuclear bomb to give lesson to uae, its just needs to tell. It's genrals don't go anywhere stay in pakistan and check thier dam. Swiss bsnk accounts, while sending some love letter to yemani huttis to hve a go on UAE, u ill see in a few days where these dam UAE kings will be standing, they will all run away they don't have any spine to be in a war, all they can do is to sell Thier Brothers and sisters in Palestine to save thier own A----sz
> Wake up, go get some black coffee and tell your father, you are happy on UAEs back stabbing on poor Muslims and watch how hard he ill slap you face sometimes its a good medecine to wakeup in reality?


Rather then reading your bullshit post. 
Go do jihad in what you call so called islamic kingdoms. You would know your aukat. You cannit do anything there or what they do.
So how the hell are you comparing it with Pakistan. Pakistan is a different country. It is a complex one. No one can even seen in the same room as Israelis.
Rather then worrying about them. Worry about your country. Work hard and pay your taxes and let your country rise. Dont create unstability because some far away countries are friends. What does it has to do with you dude?
You country would be the last country standing and not accepting isreal. So....
Now what else you want? 
Bomb uae 
Bomb isreal 
Bomb the world.
Develop you country rather then developing conspiracies


----------



## The SC

Timur said:


> you may be the dumbest here on the forum.. didnt your people fight israel? its called arabs israelian wars? huh? first you write turkey never fought israel => arabs fought israel and than you say Ü Ä E dit not have been harmed too.. do you build your own rainbow unicorn fart universe, where a rabbit jumps over a green meadow and in the middle there is a red apple tree and butterflies are flying around? and in the turquoise sky cotton candy clouds are flaying around and our alithemoor1 is happy..
> 
> what a dumb person.. cry me a river.. like I said my white black color blind friend we are no arabs, we had no dispute with jews, there had been no turkish jewish war not even 6 days or less and we didnt take anyone as our protector and we are no vassal state dont compare us with your rubbish imaginary friends..
> 
> be away with your arab nationalism is stinks worther than 1000 farts for you it may be like ranbow unicorn fart but for us all it looks just browny
> 
> uae can take anyone as their protector I do not care man,
> man they can take hindus 6 armed guy as their protector I do not care..
> 
> I am not surprized that these guys take jews as their protector now because they secretly worked together they cooperated against us several times.. in history they had their englishman they have their US friends and now they can have whatever.. it doesnt surprize me because these countries wont survive two weeks without their kuffar protectors.. man get lost in your rainbow unicorn universe and be happy there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man for that statement you have to eat this:
> I correct you a little bit:
> 
> _And Turkey is your god sent Angel..
> Not for us.. we know better.. For us it's Israel_
> 
> shure you can put Master Bone Saw or USA into these sentence it would fit it too..


Too much BS, lies and complex in one post.. you deserve a medal for dumbness..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Clutch said:


> So then spell Israel then as Israel... Make me jealous...


It is obvious it is US-Israel.. I just simplify it for you and call it Usrael.. thought you were smart.. my bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Timur said:


> you mean that ones who now cry for ummah that has been the ones who brought the mess upon themselves? who told them to do what they did? sheikh shaitan? and where had they been when it has hurt turks/uyghur/kashmir where had they been when it was for their own profit? would this people celebrate you if you conquer it yes they would but next day they would fight against you labeling you as an occupier.. also I wrote that they choose to be in this mess.. they dont accept any agreement and hold on things that wont happen.. they did it to such a degree that it is now impossible beacuase of settlements..



We are not traitors, brother. We value our religion and our morality. Our souls are not for sale. we have a long history of fighting wars for the defense and expansion of Islam. We won't spit on the traditions of our ancestors, on their sacrifices, and their memory.

The shame is theirs, not ours.



Timur said:


> Thats International politics for elections.. If he should have said and act against uae because of their enmity towards us they did much worser than accepting Israel wich is in itself not really bad..
> 
> I forgot to say that our previous governments had mostly not been pro religious so that may also be a thing that they accepted her..



If Arabs do something, always it is Turkey who is worse and who his more evil. This should be expected now.

Blaming Turks is now in fashion. US and Israel created Daesh, but somehow they put blame on Turkey. Then they fund PKK, and cry when Turkey defeats them in battle.

Turkey is the only state which is alive in the ME, the rest are just mayyit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Ceylal said:


> I don't know about the last part of your reply. All I know is that Pakistan didn't want the source of the guns montioned..that is the only concern.


It's wasn't like all the arms were from Israel, and that deal wasn't from any pakistani govts department, it was all the way CIAs game, pakistani state was just organizing the Mujahideen troops in the war in Afghanistan against soviet Russia, so for pakistan it wasn't the interest from where CIA. Was supplying the arms its wasn't any direct deal between Pakistan and state of Israel?
Remember, I don't hate any jew, chirstians, or hindus its elite groups among them hitting Muslims all other ways posible!
And for that yes I stand against!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

Beginning of the end of these Arabs traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

airmarshal said:


> Beginning of the end of these Arabs traitors.


When have they been traitors to Pakistan.. or is that a wet dream of yours.. than you should be considered a traitor to Pakistan.. No one has ever stood fast with Pakistan more than the Arabs..maybe China now.. but it has its own agenda for doing that with profit.. that the Arabs never seeked more than supporting Pakistan to stand on its feet and thwart any threat.. Turkey is just an illusion .. believe it or not.. their aggressive all over the place behavior shows they are not doing as well as they wish to.. they seem desperate for "new friends"..anywhere, and anyhow..


----------



## batmannow

Pakistansdefender said:


> Rather then reading your bullshit post.
> Go do jihad in what you call so called islamic kingdoms. You would know your aukat. You cannit do anything there or what they do.
> So how the hell are you comparing it with Pakistan. Pakistan is a different country. It is a complex one. No one can even seen in the same room as Israelis.
> Rather then worrying about them. Worry about your country. Work hard and pay your taxes and let your country rise. Dont create unstability because some far away countries are friends. What does it has to do with you dude?
> You country would be the last country standing and not accepting isreal. So....
> Now what else you want?
> Bomb uae
> Bomb isreal
> Bomb the world.
> Develop you country rather then developing conspiracies


No one is talking stupidly bombing any other country here, it's simple and crystal clear that majority of Muslims in all Muslim countries hate Israel because of its illegal occupation of Palestine, and killing of innocent poor Palestinians with F16S
Now let's come to, your so called economic development bull crap, does UAE need Israel to boast its economy?
Or else Israel needs UAE, and other Arabic states wealth anf thier resources to get a economic boast?
Sorry Israel can't bring no, dam economic boast to any dam Muslim country in the world instead its just using usa to get political millege and to expand its illegal occupation to other small and weak Muslim states!
Not accepting that bullcrap doesn't means to start a dam war against Israel but at the same time if countries like Iran hit back Israel politically or against its DAJALI sellouts allies like Saudis and UAE s croupt and immoral sheikhs, Pakistan can look other way, and let these stupid Arab elites suffer, that's all!
But if you feel happy for Israel, and UAE's friendship then why not go out with Israeli flag and tell peoples in ur area about those benefits and feel the reaction?
Pakistan doesn't need any dam. Help from these foolish Arabs or killers of Israel?
Pakistan can simply work secretly with Iran with underground pipelines for gas and feul, bringing more energy then develop more industries bringing more jobs and health care and building up bigger military, if pakistan just works whole heartedly with Iran for trade and secret military ties, I can gurntee you in 2 years pakistan can resolve most of its economic issues, and at least won't be like where it is now?
America controls IMF , Saudis are thier slaves IMF took control of pakistans economy in last years of musharfs rule and after removing him because of his wise moves by not really attacking AFGHAN talibans he got, removed and theifs been launched as a form of govt, Kiyani took full advantage of the secret deals from CIA and made huge money from dramas like OBL kill and capture missions, if you hve any doubts go check kiyanis properties outside pakistan the island?
From that time till now IMF bieng used as a tool of economic preasure to melt down pakistans economy and our politicians took advantage of it too!
Even though they were theivs but still they didn't agreed to accept state of Israel, that's where whole problem lies?
State of Israel is afraid of Pakistan and its military might, but it's too far for them to plan or secretly attack pakistani nuclear facilities, they tried it in the past with the help of India but they failed and after that, these foolish traitors like Saudis and uae been used to put economic preasure by giving help to pakistan with strings atached to it?
On one side, Pakistan Bern attacked by croupt, politicians, judges, genrals cleaning out its treasures and accepting IMFs unwanted orders and its agents in pakistan on the other hand showing pakistani nation, UAE KSA are our only brothers supporting us that's all crap is being exposed long ago and in 2020 these old, stupids can't stand against very open digital world knowing that decade old great game of Israel to become the ultimate super power and rule the world!
No matter how good relations between these Arabic kings can create with Israel in the end, Israelis will dump them like they did to qadafi and saddam. 
Above all there is a power called by humans GOD , no matter how these stupids thinks and plans, thier conspiracies, GOD will bring them towards thier ultimate end, for Muslims it's simple to follow the word of Holly book called QURAN or follow fake economic powers and accept Israel as thier new God!
It's ur decesion in ur hands, but as a nation we condem that fake deal, which was just opened for the media, it was there since the frist Iraq War and these weak, croupt, immoral Arabic kings were bowing to thier new God called dajjal and his state called Israel now please go ahead and join them. 
I don't mind it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

The SC said:


> When have they been traitors to Pakistan.. or is that a wet dream of yours.. than you should be considered a traitor to Pakistan.. No one has ever stood fast with Pakistan more than the Arabs..maybe China now.. but it has its own agenda for doing that with profit.. that the Arabs never seeked more than supporting Pakistan to stand on its feet and thwart any threat.. Turkey is just an illusion .. believe it or not.. their aggressive all over the place behavior shows they are not doing as well as they wish to.. they seem desperate for "new friends"..anywhere, and anyhow..


Arabic kings has new God called DAJAL, and his state called Israel, 
It has nothing to do with Arab nation they were fighting these conspiracies in the form of Arab springs since decades and they ill keep doing it forever! 
Dont bull crap it with economic trap!
Dont tell pakistanis if they not accept DAJAL and his nation Israels domination they will be bad, or uneducated or wrong! 
It's thier rights not to accept evn if some of sold out govt officials try to push that idea on the name of anything no matter what, it ill never be accepted and who ever ill be doing it will get exposed and will be dealt by God himself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

batmannow said:


> Arabic kings has new God called DAJAL, and his state called Israel,
> It has nothing to do with Arab nation they were fighting these conspiracies in the form of Arab springs since decades and they ill keep doing it forever!
> Dont bull crap it with economic trap!
> Dont tell pakistanis if they not accept DAJAL and his nation Israels domination they will be bad, or uneducated or wrong!
> It's thier rights not to accept evn if some of sold out govt officials try to push that idea on the name of anything no matter what, it ill never be accepted and who ever ill be doing it will get exposed and will be dealt by God himself


I guess you don't understand the ME dynamics.. nor Islam.. so let God the almighty deal with it.. not your opinion or others'..


----------



## mangekyo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

batmannow said:


> You hvnt seen revolt? Saddam, qadafi? Hunted down in holes?
> If u can't understand what i hve wrriten how you can reply me back?
> Hypocracy ends on the so called well educated stupids, who shines the shoes of a undereducated boss like Bill gates??? And thier morality says that's right, thier education correct, language skills all are just a wipe of of the tissue papers used by thier bosses who are not so educated at all but gives work to highly educated ppls like you?


You probably break your phone at this rate - along with hypertension.


----------



## SQ8

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Has Israel ever been at peace with its neighbors, even after they sought to end conflict?
> 
> Has Israel ever stopped expanding as a state?
> 
> How can anyone accept a state whose borders are not yet defined?
> 
> How can we accept an Israeli state without a Palestinian state?


We don’t have to - we can recognize a Palestinian state just as we can recognize that the Israeli state exists; we just don’t have to agree with it’s borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

mangekyo said:


> View attachment 661086


Don't be a hypocrite..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

The SC said:


> Don't be a hypocrite..



Hypocrite? There is a difference between being friendly with Jews and serving Zionists. The Jews in your pics support Palestine and oppose Israel btw..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

The SC said:


> It is obvious it is US-Israel.. I just simplify it for you and call it Usrael.. thought you were smart.. my bad!



No sorry... I'm dumb.

Why USA Israel??... Do you have a bias against Israel??

I guess now it can also stand for UAE-Israel??.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

SQ8 said:


> You probably break your phone at this rate - along with hypertension.


No problems, I got 10 more fones, it's kinda garbage if u can afford it, so no probelm!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Clutch said:


> No sorry... I'm dumb.
> 
> Why USA Israel??... Do you have a bias against Israel??
> 
> I guess now it can also stand for UAE-Israel??.


There is no Israel without USA.. so it is Usrael we are dealing with .. and we know first hand..


----------



## The SC

mangekyo said:


> Hypocrite? There is a difference between being friendly with Jews and serving Zionists. The Jews in your pics support Palestine and oppose Israel btw..


The same Jews in Usrael do that too..
And if you understood anything about this deal.. you'll know that it is conditional on the two states solution.. So Zionists or not.. it favours the Palestinian cause.. and stops the annexation of the west bank..


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> The same Jews in Usrael do that too..
> And if you understood anything about this deal.. you'll know that it is conditional on the two states solution.. So Zionists or not.. it favours the Palestinian cause.. and stops the annexation of the west bank..


Who is serving the Zionists.. did you forget you do that since the Iran-gate affair?


----------



## Clutch

The SC said:


> There is no Israel without USA.. so it is Usrael we are dealing with .. and we know first hand..



Cool... Let's make Greater Israel again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

"Russians can give you arms but only the United States can give you a solution." President Anwar Sadat.


----------



## polanski

Clutch said:


> Cool... Let's make Greater Israel again!


Israel is always great. Have you visited Tel Aviv?


----------



## The SC

Clutch said:


> Cool... Let's make Greater Israel again!


There is no greater Usrael.. it is contained.. maybe that exist in your mind..but not in reality..Anyone can trace a map and have naive people like you believe it.. You can trace a map of Germany including all Europe,, or Canada including the USA.. can't you?


----------



## Clutch

The SC said:


> There is no greater Usrael.. it is contained.. maybe that exist in your mind..but not in reality..Anyone can trace a map and have naive people like you believe it.. You can trace a map of Germany including all Europe,, or Canada including the USA.. can't you?



I am tracing and tracing... It seems to be getting greater and greater.... ! 







Let's make it the greatest!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

polanski said:


> Israel is always great. Have you visited Tel Aviv?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Clutch said:


> I am tracing and tracing... It seems to be getting greater and greater.... !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make it the greatest!!


Even in your tracing it is contained in space.. do you have something else to try..


----------



## Clutch

The SC said:


> Even in your tracing it is contained in space.. do you have something else to try..





The SC said:


> Even in your tracing it is contained in space.. do you have something else to try..



You sound deflated... Come cheer for the New Arab-Israeli alliance..

Three cheers.
. Hip, hip hurray!
Hip, hip hurray!
Hip, hip hurray!

Come on... Join in my bare foot Bedouin friend...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

SQ8 said:


> We don’t have to - we can recognize a Palestinian state just as we can recognize that the Israeli state exists; we just don’t have to agree with it’s borders.


No u cant do that, cause ur masters Arabic fools won't allow you to do that remember, are you with us or against us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kailash Kumar

batmannow said:


> Covid dam vaccine what bull crap, if USA, UK, GERMANY isn't able to bring any dam medicine then how come that pice of shyt Israel. Will?
> China and Russia have the vaccine and if UAE wants why it not gets from them?
> So these bull crap statements are just to fool some stupids who are dying in the love of Israeli dogs, no matter how many dam sweet words been used by any one fact is, Israel is the killer of Muslims and it has to pay for that at some point and Thts comming fast



@batmannow 

Did you read what I said in post #805?

The cooperation with regards to the vaccine is just an example of cooperation between UAE and Israel which has been going for many years in secret.

The UAE has moved on. 

And you can say that Israel is the killer of Muslims, but most Muslims are killed by other Muslims.

Do not forget to get angry about that.


----------



## Kailash Kumar

@Pan-Islamic-Pakistan 



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Stick to creating threads.



I will continue to create threads, yes.

But if I am in the mood to comment I will also do so.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You have no bone in this issue.



And you do?

Just because you are a Muslim does not mean that you have anything to say in the foreign affairs of the UAE.

Do not forget that you are also a Pakistani.

And I guarantee you that Emiratis do not care anything about what Pakistan or Pakistanis think of them and their actions.








Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> UAE has isolated itself from the whole Muslim world, now they will be known as traitors and lose all respect.



UAE has always had a secret relationship with Israel.

So they were always traitors.

With this agreement they just stopped being sanctimonious hypocrites.

And tell me, with the exception of Iran and Lebanon (Hezbollah), what have other Islamic countries / organisations done for the Palestinian cause?

Besides, the UAE has support from Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Oman etc.

So, I do not think that they are isolated in the Muslim world.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> They sold their religion and dignity for dollars.



Nothing different than other Arab leaders then.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> But it won't placate Israel in the least.



Probably not.

But hey, one can try.


----------



## Timur

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> The shame is theirs, not ours.



man its just frustrating.. I do not know if you had contact with ME arabs but here you can find many.. and how you can see the forum guys here behaving and talking you see these guys doing the same..

I am not talking here to take off and let these peoplee being eaten by israel I just point out their own faults and how untrustworthy they are.. also pain does benefit someone so you will have an interest in being in pain..



The SC said:


> let God the almighty deal with it



hehe you mean the most severe in punishment? thats really a wicked bad wish its better resolved not in the ahira 



The SC said:


> Even in your tracing it is contained in space.. do you have something else to try..



I didnt get it or didnt want to accept it: you really defend this expansion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Jyotish said:


> And you can say that Israel is the killer of Muslims, but most Muslims are killed by other Muslims.



You are treading on heavy stuff here. I advise you not to go further in misrepresenting this case.



Jyotish said:


> But hey, one can try.



For you, that me be ok, but these are our men, women, and children.

We cannot go on a whim here. We must secure the future of Palestinians to live in peace and security on their own land.



Timur said:


> man its just frustrating.. I do not know if you had contact with ME arabs but here you can find many.. and how you can see the forum guys here behaving and talking you see these guys doing the same..
> 
> I am not talking here to take off and let these peoplee being eaten by israel I just point out their own faults and how untrustworthy they are.. also pain does benefit someone so you will have an interest in being in pain..
> 
> 
> 
> hehe you mean the most severe in punishment? thats really a wicked bad wish its better resolved not in the ahira
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt get it or didnt want to accept it: you really defend this expansion?



You are right brother. There are definitely problems in the Arab world. I agree with you there.

Look how easy it is for outside powers to manipulate us against each other

However, please realize that there are Arabs who oppose these actions and find them as alarming as we do.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

SQ8 said:


> We don’t have to - we can recognize a Palestinian state just as we can recognize that the Israeli state exists; *we just don’t have to agree with it’s borders.*



No, we do. That is a prerequisite. Muslim world had agreed to meet Israelis halfway on pre-1967 borders, but that is no longer acceptable for them.

They are occupying more land, building more settlements, with no plan to scale down.

We cannot put the future of Palestinians in jeopardy like this. We have to stand for our principles. Palestinian children deserve a future.



Clutch said:


>



Lol.


----------



## Kailash Kumar

@Pan-Islamic-Pakistan



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You are threading on heavy stuff here. I advise you not to go further in misrepresenting this case.



Yemen.

Only becoming angry when non-Muslims kill Muslims is a form of selective outrage.

The same anger should also be expressed when Muslims kill Muslims, such as in Yemen.

The current situation of the Yemeni people is even worse than that of the Palestinians.

For more examples go to this link:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ongoing_armed_conflicts



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> For you, that me be ok, but these are our men, women, and children.
> 
> We cannot go on a whim here. We must secure the future of Palestinians to live in peace and securoty on their own land.



Ok. I understand that you have a connection with the Palestinians which I do not have (I also do not have a connection with the Israelis for that matter).

But how will you secure that future?

Currently, Israel is keeping their allies and gaining more, or at least neutralising their enemies.

Palestinians are losing.

Being mad at the UAE will not solve anything.

What will be the next steps for the Palestinians and for the whole Muslim world to defeat Israel?

Is there even a strategy?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Jyotish said:


> @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen.
> 
> Only becoming angry when non-Muslims kill Muslims is a form of selective outrage.
> 
> The same anger should also be expressed when Muslims kill Muslims, such as in Yemen.
> 
> The current situation of the Yemeni people is even worse than that of the Palestinians.
> 
> For more examples go to this link:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ongoing_armed_conflicts
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I understand that you have a connection to the Palestinians which I do not have (I also do not have a connection to Israelis for that matter).
> 
> But how will you secure that future?
> 
> Currently, Israel is keeping their allies and gaining more, or at least neutralising their enemies.
> 
> Palestinians are losing.
> 
> Being mad at the UAE will not solve anything.
> 
> What will be the next steps for the Palestinians and for the whole Muslim world to defeat Israel?
> 
> Is there even a strategy?



This is why it is fruitless discussing this topic with Hindus and other Non-Muslims.

This is a topic for Muslims to discuss among each other, it deeply touches us all. For you, it is unimportant.

Obviously the value of the lives of Palestinians is not in your paradigm.


----------



## PradoTLC

500 said:


> * In 2020 only 1 person was killed by Israel in Gaza and it was a PIJ terrorist who planted a bomb.
> * Singapore and Monaco are more dense - yet they are one of the most prosper nations in the world. Chad and Niger have very low density yet they are poorest nations in the world.




Singapore and Niger dont have a racist warmongering nation as a neighbors....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

Pakistan price for recognizing Israel

> $ 100B debt write off

> Grant of $ 5B per year from USA

> 200 latest generation of F-15

> AWACS, missiles, EW , new generation radars etc

> Market access to US, Europe


----------



## Kailash Kumar

@Pan-Islamic-Pakistan



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> This is why it is fruitless discussing this topic with Hindus and other Non-Muslims.
> 
> This is a topic for Muslims to discuss among each other, it deeply touches us all. For you, it is unimportant.
> 
> Obviously the value of the lives of Palestinians is not in your paradigm.



I said that I do not have a connection with Palestinians and Israelis.
And that makes my point of view different than others, since I am not influenced by emotions.

Besides, I am actually trying to help you.
Just as I said in the previous post, being mad at the UAE does not help you or the Palestinians.
Diplomatic statements also have no effect.
You need to figure out what the next strategy is.

In post #805 I came up with some strategies, which could be the next steps for the Palestinians.
I will repost them here.

1. End the rivalry between Fatah and Hamas. This is obvious. How can Palestine as a state ever be a reality if Palestinians are killing eachother? Fatah and Hamas are in the process of reconciliation now, but still a lot of work needs to be done.

2. End foreign finance of Palestinian organisations. There is too much influence from other countries in the affairs of Palestinians. Ending the finance would (hopefully) also mean ending the influence. To become an independent state you need to be able to run your affairs independently.

3. Create a non-partisan World Palestine Organisation (which I do not think that currently exists) with chapters around the world run by Palestinians. There are more Palestinians living outside of the Palestinian territories than inside. They can help with lobbying. Current lobbying is fragmented. If one worldwide organisation could be founded, then they would have an unified voice and therefore have a stronger lobby that might achieve more.

4. End cooperation with leftist and extremist Muslims organisations. Most non-Muslim support in the West for Palestine come from extreme leftists and their organisations. And they are hated by the general population in many Western countries. Associating with them does not help the Palestinian cause. The same goes for extremist Muslims and their organisations.

Without dismissing these strategies just because I am not a Muslim, tell me what you think of them.

I have not read all (of your) posts in this topic, but could you also provide your suggestions on what the Palestinians should do now?


----------



## appliedfor

Ben Gurion was allegedly quoted in The Jewish Chronicle in 1967 on his view of Pakistan

“The world Zionist movement should not be neglectful of the dangers of Pakistan to it. And Pakistan now should be its first target, for this ideological state is a threat to our existence. And Pakistan, the whole of it, hates the Jews and loves the Arabs.


https://muslimcouncil.org.hk/we-can-destroy-israel-in-less-than-12-minutes-says-pakistani-commander/


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Jyotish said:


> @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> I said that I do not have a connection with Palestinians and Israelis.
> And that makes my point of view different than others, since I am not influenced by emotions.
> 
> Besides, I am actually trying to help you.
> Just as I said in the previous post, being mad at the UAE does not help you or the Palestinians.
> Diplomatic statements also have no effect.
> You need to figure out what the next strategy is.
> 
> In post #805 I came up with some strategies, which could be the next steps for the Palestinians.
> I will repost them here.
> 
> 1. End the rivalry between Fatah and Hamas. This is obvious. How can Palestine as a state ever be a reality if Palestinians are killing eachother? Fatah and Hamas are in the process of reconciliation now, but still a lot of work needs to be done.
> 
> 2. End foreign finance of Palestinian organisations. There is too much influence from other countries in the affairs of Palestinians. Ending the finance would (hopefully) also mean ending the influence. To become and independent state you need to be able to run your affairs independently.
> 
> 3. Create a non-partisan World Palestine Organisation (which I do not think that exists) with chapters around the world run by Palestinians. There are more Palestinians living outside of the Palestinian territories than inside. They can help with lobbying. Current lobbying is fragmented. If one worldwide organisation could be founded, then they would have an unified voice and therefore have a stronger lobby that might achieve more.
> 
> 4. End cooperation with leftist and extremist Muslims organisations. Most non-Muslim support in the West for Palestine come from extreme leftists and their organisations. And they are hated by the general population in many Western countries. Associating with them does not help the Palestinian cause. The same goes for extremist Muslims and their organisations.
> 
> Without dismissing these strategies just because I am not a Muslim, tell me what you think of them.
> 
> I have not read all (of your) posts in this topic, but could you also provide your suggestions on what the Palestinians should do now?



Your solutions are meaningless if you don't consider the wellbeing and independence of Palestinians.

Anyone can give their analysis, it means nothing.


----------



## appliedfor

PradoTLC said:


> Pakistan price for recognizing Israel
> 
> > $ 100B debt write off
> 
> > Grant of $ 5B per year from USA
> 
> > 200 latest generation of F-15
> 
> > AWACS, missiles, EW , new generation radars etc
> 
> > Market access to US, Europe


When Dajjal will appear, the price to accept him will be more than this ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PradoTLC said:


> Pakistan price for recognizing Israel
> 
> > $ 100B debt write off
> 
> > Grant of $ 5B per year from USA
> 
> > 200 latest generation of F-15
> 
> > AWACS, missiles, EW , new generation radars etc
> 
> > Market access to US, Europe



And next day these same people will suck you into another decade of TTP terror and bomb blasts.

Your own population will be more than eager to overthrow this tyrannical government who will accept Israel.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Jyotish said:


> I have not read all (of your) posts in this topic, but could you also provide your suggestions on what the Palestinians should do now?



Settlements must be scaled down and eventually Israel must return to pre-1967 borders as agreed at Oslo.

If they do not do this, there cannot be peace.

War is on the horizon. To die with dignity is better than to live a life of slavery.

If the Palestinians fail in kicking out the foreign construct (Israel,) we will avenge them.

There cannot be peace with an expansionist state in the heart of Muslim and Arab Holy Land.

After absorbing Palestine, the octopus will spread its tentacles into Lebanon, Jordan, Syria, and Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kailash Kumar

@Pan-Islamic-Pakistan 



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Your solutions are meaningless if you don't consider the wellbeing and independence of Palestinians.



Decisions based on emotions have never resulted in victory.

Me not having a connection with the Palestinians allows me to stay cool and level headed, therefore being able to think of the next steps, instead of dwelling on events that cannot be changed.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Anyone can give their analysis, it means nothing.



Exactly.

Anyone can give their analysis.

However that does not mean that these analyses mean nothing.

If you want to win, you cannot dismiss anyone in advance.

Be open to different opinions and analyses.

You might learn from them.


----------



## denel

batmannow said:


> Covid dam vaccine what bull crap, if USA, UK, GERMANY isn't able to bring any dam medicine then how come that pice of shyt Israel. Will?
> China and Russia have the vaccine and if UAE wants why it not gets from them?
> So these bull crap statements are just to fool some stupids who are dying in the love of Israeli dogs, no matter how many dam sweet words been used by any one fact is, Israel is the killer of Muslims and it has to pay for that at some point and Thts comming fast


Hey!!!!

Pal - Watch your language. 

Muslims have killed more muslims ... so look inside first. Donkey Salman and his goons in Yemen - they have killed more people in just a few years it will make your head spin. Then on top use food as a weapon of war!. Go and volunteer with MSF and see the reality on the group. If you want to pick on big ones go and pick on China too or what happened in Myanmar or even East Pakistan (I must put this in to shut you up).

Instead of pushing kak via keyboard - go and help humanity first. Idiotic posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Jyotish said:


> @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions based on emotions have never resulted in victory.
> 
> Me not having a connection with the Palestinians allows me to stay cool and level headed, therefore being able to think of the next steps, instead of dwelling on events that cannot be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Anyone can give their analysis.
> 
> However that does not mean that these analyses mean nothing.
> 
> If you want to win, you cannot dismiss anyone in advance.
> 
> Be open to different opinions and analyses.
> 
> You might learn from them.



You won't understand because your loyalties lie elsewhere. That is obvious from the threads you post on PDF.

We will discuss with our brother Arabs, Turks, Iranians, Afghans, BDs, etc. on the best course of action to create a unified response to this.

As an Arabic-speaking Muslim myself who has extensive contacts in the Arab world, I think I am in a good place to discuss this issue from a position of experience and also genuine empathy.

Final point: There cannot be peace with Israel without a Palestinian state.


----------



## Kailash Kumar

@Pan-Islamic-Pakistan



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You won't understand because your loyalties lie elsewhere. That is obvious from the threads you post on PDF.



Loyalties?

I have no loyalty towards any country or anyone other than my immediate family.

I post threads randomly of which I think the content is interesting for PDF members.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We will discuss with our brother Arabs, Turks, Iranians, Afghans, BDs, etc. on the best course of action to create a unified response to this.



Where?

At the OIC?

See article below.

_UAE-Israel deal tears OIC apart_

_Splits the Muslim bloc into Arab, non-Arab groups: Makes 57-member organisation totally irrelevant_

_15 Aug, 2020_

_https://www.24newshd.tv/15-Aug-2020/uae-israel-deal-tears-oic-apart_

The OIC would be the best organisation to discuss the best course of action to create a unified response.

However, this organisation cannot do anything, because the members are not unified.

Arab countries are siding with the UAE and non-Arab countries in the OIC are against them.

Apparently, Arab nationalism is more important.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Final point: There cannot be peace with Israel without a Palestinian state.



Fair enough.

This is a clear demand.

Clear demands are better to convey to the general public, making it more able to get support for them, instead of publishing 500 page reports that no one will read.


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

it's nothing new . i visited dubai in 2009 and i came across multiple jewish people and a jewish family too . maybe they were not israelis but they were still chewish .


----------



## mangekyo

The SC said:


> The same Jews in Usrael do that too..
> And if you understood anything about this deal.. you'll know that it is conditional on the two states solution.. So Zionists or not.. it favours the Palestinian cause.. and stops the annexation of the west bank..


I didn't know Netanyahu & co supports Palestine and opposes Israel. My mistake, it is a good deal then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Constantin84

Congratulations to the UAE for normalising relations with Israel, others should follow so that their citizens can visit Al Aqsa in Jerusalem, the undivided capital of the Jewish state.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

batmannow said:


> No one is talking stupidly bombing any other country here, it's simple and crystal clear that majority of Muslims in all Muslim countries hate Israel because of its illegal occupation of Palestine, and killing of innocent poor Palestinians with F16S
> Now let's come to, your so called economic development bull crap, does UAE need Israel to boast its economy?
> Or else Israel needs UAE, and other Arabic states wealth anf thier resources to get a economic boast?
> Sorry Israel can't bring no, dam economic boast to any dam Muslim country in the world instead its just using usa to get political millege and to expand its illegal occupation to other small and weak Muslim states!
> Not accepting that bullcrap doesn't means to start a dam war against Israel but at the same time if countries like Iran hit back Israel politically or against its DAJALI sellouts allies like Saudis and UAE s croupt and immoral sheikhs, Pakistan can look other way, and let these stupid Arab elites suffer, that's all!
> But if you feel happy for Israel, and UAE's friendship then why not go out with Israeli flag and tell peoples in ur area about those benefits and feel the reaction?
> Pakistan doesn't need any dam. Help from these foolish Arabs or killers of Israel?
> Pakistan can simply work secretly with Iran with underground pipelines for gas and feul, bringing more energy then develop more industries bringing more jobs and health care and building up bigger military, if pakistan just works whole heartedly with Iran for trade and secret military ties, I can gurntee you in 2 years pakistan can resolve most of its economic issues, and at least won't be like where it is now?
> America controls IMF , Saudis are thier slaves IMF took control of pakistans economy in last years of musharfs rule and after removing him because of his wise moves by not really attacking AFGHAN talibans he got, removed and theifs been launched as a form of govt, Kiyani took full advantage of the secret deals from CIA and made huge money from dramas like OBL kill and capture missions, if you hve any doubts go check kiyanis properties outside pakistan the island?
> From that time till now IMF bieng used as a tool of economic preasure to melt down pakistans economy and our politicians took advantage of it too!
> Even though they were theivs but still they didn't agreed to accept state of Israel, that's where whole problem lies?
> State of Israel is afraid of Pakistan and its military might, but it's too far for them to plan or secretly attack pakistani nuclear facilities, they tried it in the past with the help of India but they failed and after that, these foolish traitors like Saudis and uae been used to put economic preasure by giving help to pakistan with strings atached to it?
> On one side, Pakistan Bern attacked by croupt, politicians, judges, genrals cleaning out its treasures and accepting IMFs unwanted orders and its agents in pakistan on the other hand showing pakistani nation, UAE KSA are our only brothers supporting us that's all crap is being exposed long ago and in 2020 these old, stupids can't stand against very open digital world knowing that decade old great game of Israel to become the ultimate super power and rule the world!
> No matter how good relations between these Arabic kings can create with Israel in the end, Israelis will dump them like they did to qadafi and saddam.
> Above all there is a power called by humans GOD , no matter how these stupids thinks and plans, thier conspiracies, GOD will bring them towards thier ultimate end, for Muslims it's simple to follow the word of Holly book called QURAN or follow fake economic powers and accept Israel as thier new God!
> It's ur decesion in ur hands, but as a nation we condem that fake deal, which was just opened for the media, it was there since the frist Iraq War and these weak, croupt, immoral Arabic kings were bowing to thier new God called dajjal and his state called Israel now please go ahead and join them.
> I don't mind it!


I said to make your country Pakistan stronger amd stronger economically. So you dont have to take loans from uae. 
And when you become friends with isreal. 
You can cut ties with uae. Just like turkey did. 
Uae se bheek mango phr us hi uae ko bura bhala kaho. 
Of course uae is developed and if they need technology advanced then there are otger countries. They cannot take a drop of economic benefits from isreal. True. 
But but THE WHOLE POINT IS WHY ARE YOU ANGRY? 
ITS UAE? ITS ISREAL? 
WHAT IT HAS TO DO WITH YOU?
RETURN UAE MONEY AND BRING BACK YOUR 20 LAKH WORKERS AND THEN CONDEMN UAE, THEN BOMB UAE, THEN BRING BACK YOUR AMBASSADOR. ETC WHATEVER YOU WANT. 
WHY ARE YOU BRING INTERNAL AFFAIRS OF UAE AND ISREAL TO PAKISTAN. 
WHAT HAS PAKISTAN TO DO WITH IT.


----------



## Imran Khan

PradoTLC said:


> Pakistan price for recognizing Israel
> 
> > $ 100B debt write off
> 
> > Grant of $ 5B per year from USA
> 
> > 200 latest generation of F-15
> 
> > AWACS, missiles, EW , new generation radars etc
> 
> > Market access to US, Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

Timur said:


> man its just frustrating.. I do not know if you had contact with ME arabs but here you can find many.. and how you can see the forum guys here behaving and talking you see these guys doing the same..
> 
> I am not talking here to take off and let these peoplee being eaten by israel I just point out their own faults and how untrustworthy they are.. also pain does benefit someone so you will have an interest in being in pain..
> 
> 
> 
> hehe you mean the most severe in punishment? thats really a wicked bad wish its better resolved not in the ahira
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt get it or didnt want to accept it: you really defend this expansion?



They are their own worst enemy. But to blind to see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

If the Arabs and Israelis can get along well, India doesn't need complex balancing between them. Good for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nasr

It's amusing to see that Pakistanis debate this topic time and again, based on what's best for Pakistan. Some idiots claim that Pakistan benefits from recognizing israel. The confounded j@ckasses hide or ignore the fact that it the discussion on israel recognition has nothing to do with nationalism and everything to do with Islam. Every idiot talking about israel doesn't seem to get it through their brain-dead thick skull, that the creation of israel in its entirety, hinges on the argument that God gave them (Jews) this land (Holy Land). That right there, makes israel an illegal, an illegitimate state, based on lies. 

The creation of israel based on "_God gave them this land_", infers to God's covenant with Abraham, who was originally given this land. Thereby implying as being the children of Abraham (Muslims through Ishmael and Jews through Isaac) are by default, rightful claimants to the Holy Land. What Zionist don't want you to know is that God's covenant with Abraham, extend to those of his progeny that do not commit acts of wickedness. 

Well the Jews did commit acts of wickedness, *murderers of Prophets of God (John the Baptist & Zachariah).* Jews changed the word of God in the Torah, to suit their narrative. *Jews changed word of God in the Torah about Abraham's first born son, Ishmael, calling him a b@$tard child (Naozobillah).*

*Jews cursed and accused the Blessed Virgin Mary of adultery. They didn't stop there, Jews then proceeded to orchestrate the crucifixion of Jesus the Messiah.* After their wickedness (for the second time in history), they were destroyed by the Romans (the first time was the Babylonians who destroyed the Jews).

So when the Zionist claim that "God gave them this land (Holy Land)" _they are lying through their teeth._ The entire basis of the creation of israel as a state is a *LIE*. For the Jews were expelled from God's covenant with Abraham. And as a Muslim who is Pakistani, Afghan, Iranian or any other nationality, you stand with this responsibility on your shoulders to *NOT* recognize the state of israel, as it is an illegal state and based on illegitimate claims. Pakistan cannot, shall not and will not recognize the illegal state of israel. Because Pakistan was created on the basis of Islam and by that definition, Pakistan cannot recognize this criminal, murderer, liar state. Arabs, Turks, Egyptians and Jordanians may betray Islam, but YOU Pakistan, Afghanistan and Iran cannot, shall not and will not this b@$tard state.

Shame on you, you disgraceful and utterly pathetic idiots who have Muslim names and talk about Pakistan recognizing israel. I wouldn't pray over your grave you ungrateful rascals!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

denel said:


> Muslims have killed more muslims .



So we should ignore it when Non-Muslims do it?

This kind of nonsense is why I don't take seriously when random Non-Muslims post stereotypes against Muslims to discredit our voice.



denel said:


> even East Pakistan (I must put this in to shut you up).



You are on thin ice here. It is not surprising though that you believe make believe numbers by Indians about 1971.



Jyotish said:


> @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> Loyalties?
> 
> I have no loyalty towards any country or anyone other than my immediate family.
> 
> I post threads randomly of which I think the content is interesting for PDF members.
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> At the OIC?
> 
> See article below.
> 
> _UAE-Israel deal tears OIC apart_
> 
> _Splits the Muslim bloc into Arab, non-Arab groups: Makes 57-member organisation totally irrelevant_
> 
> _15 Aug, 2020_
> 
> _https://www.24newshd.tv/15-Aug-2020/uae-israel-deal-tears-oic-apart_
> 
> The OIC would be the best organisation to discuss the best course of action to create a unified response.
> 
> However, this organisation cannot do anything, because the members are not unified.
> 
> Arab countries are siding with the UAE and non-Arab countries in the OIC are against them.
> 
> Apparently, Arab nationalism is more important.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> This is a clear demand.
> 
> Clear demands are better to convey to the general public, making it more able to get support for them, instead of publishing 500 page reports that no one will read.



OIC is dead now.

Pakistan, İran, Turkey, and Malaysia will form the next bloc of Muslim countries. Already predicted by our esteemed scholar Dr. Israr Ahmad, which you must have seen posted many times recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

denel said:


> Muslims have killed more muslims ...



Christians have also killed more Christians... looks at all the wars throughout history...

Blacks have killed more blacks...

So your point is mute...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kailash Kumar

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> OIC is dead now.
> 
> Pakistan, İran, Turkey, and Malaysia will form the next bloc of Muslim countries. Already predicted by our esteemed scholar Dr. Israr Ahmad, which you must have seen posted many times recently.



I have read something about him, I think, while scanning threads.

But to wrap up our discussion on this thread, final question:

Will the bloc be an official organisation such as CENTO and SEATO, or will it be a bloc in 'hearts and minds'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Jyotish said:


> I have read something about him, I think, while scanning threads.
> 
> But to wrap up our discussion on this thread, final question:
> 
> Will the bloc be an official organisation such as CENTO and SEATO, or will it be a bloc in 'hearts and minds'?



Genuine Islamic defensive and economic bloc, like what was envisioned at KL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Genuine Islamic defensive and economic bloc, like what was envisioned at KL.


ohh please common there is nothing left muslim and non muslim now .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Clutch said:


> Christians have also killed more Christians... looks at all the wars throughout history...
> 
> Blacks have killed more blacks...
> 
> So your point is mute...



The biggest killers of Muslims in recent history have been European colonizers, USSR/Russia/Orthodox proxy states, and the US.

Gideon Polya has written that the global avoidable mortality figures for the Muslim world from 1900 to 1950 alone was 1 billion. Now there are only 2 billion or so Muslims in the world today.

That is a 25-30% of our population in the Islamic world.

This kind of weaponized logic is nothing new, US used the excuse that Natice Americans kill each other to massacre them almost to extinction, and they also used it to defend slavery (Africans do it too.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Imran Khan said:


> ohh please common there is nothing left muslim and non muslim now .



Dekhna bhai.

Just enjoy popcorn, I will bring nachos and cheese.


----------



## Imran Khan

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Dekhna bhai.
> 
> Just enjoy popcorn, I will bring nachos and cheese.


my dear brother you guys are fighting a war on internet which muslim leaders already lost on real ground .


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Imran Khan said:


> my dear brother you guys are fighting a war on internet which muslim leaders already lost on real ground .



My first priority is Pakistan. We are not losing, but gaining advantage over advantage on our enemy.

Balakot is proof of that. In sha Allah, there will be many more good news from our region.


----------



## The SC

mangekyo said:


> I didn't know Netanyahu & co supports Palestine and opposes Israel. My mistake, it is a good deal then.


At least the UAE has stopped the Annexation of the West bank through this deal.. Could Iran do it? 

Who talked about Netanyahu & co!???

This is called seeing the filled part of the bottle not the empty part..It is wisdom to see both parts and decide on the optimum decision to take..


----------



## denel

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> So we should ignore it when Non-Muslims do it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is why I don't take seriously when random Non-Muslims post stereotypes against Muslims to discredit our voice.
> 
> 
> 
> You are on thin ice here. It is not surprising though that you believe make believe numbers by Indians about 1971.
> 
> 
> 
> OIC is dead now.
> 
> Pakistan, İran, Turkey, and Malaysia will form the next bloc of Muslim countries. Already predicted by our esteemed scholar Dr. Israr Ahmad, which you must have seen posted many times recently.


Well, I am going by what is facts for E.Pak and my former researcher colleague who lost many relatives - some were university professors - they were massacred on campus by the junta at the time.


----------



## IranDefence

Look at the region all those who for years were saying Iran and Shias are ally of Israel and Jews now are in love with Israel ... UAE Saudi Jordan Egypt Turkey Oman Bahrain Sudan ... it's just Iran Syria Lebanon Iraq and Yemen others don't even dare to talk against Israel !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

they had already established such relations long ago but now they officially recognized it


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

denel said:


> Well, I am going by what is facts for E.Pak and my former researcher colleague who lost many relatives - some were university professors - they were massacred on campus by the junta at the time.



Do you know the activities of those "Hindu" professors and what they were promoting against Pakistan? You deny the right of a government to eradicate separatist elements and propaganda machine of an enemy state?

When a Muslim state does it, whether Pakistan, Iran, Turkey, etc., it is wrong, but others get a free hand?

Careful, your biases are showing.


----------



## Novice09

Chhatrapati said:


> If the Arabs and Israelis can get along well, India doesn't need complex balancing between them. Good for us



We are already dealing with both of them without any COMPLEXITY... When you clearly state your motive and objectives... financially strong... people don't DICTATE terms...


----------



## Novice09

...


----------



## Novice09

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Before you go on your attacks on Islam, based on absolute lies and misinformation, realize where you are and who is your audience.
> 
> Reported. I hope mods deal with these religious attacks on Islam quickly.



Edited... fine...

If you want you can also edit your post...


----------



## Hack-Hook

Only if people understand they can stand on their feet and they don't need to rely on west.


----------



## m52k85

The other side of the coin:

https://www.arabnews.com/node/1453801/saudi-arabia
*How Saudi Arabia stood by Pakistan after nuclear tests*

ISLAMABAD: Khalid Mahmood was in Jeddah on the afternoon of May 28, 1998, waiting to receive a delegation, when news broke that Pakistan had conducted five underground nuclear tests under then-Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.

Mahmood, who was Pakistan’s ambassador to Saudi Arabia at the time, sat in his hotel room watching TV reports of the tests and awaiting instructions on his next move from the Foreign Ministry.

By that evening, he told Arab News, he decided to break protocol and make contact with the Royal Court, requesting an urgent meeting with then-King Fahd the following day, a non-working Friday.

To Mahmood’s surprise, the king agreed. By then, the ambassador had also received instructions from Islamabad: A diplomatically isolated Pakistan was to seek the support of the king and crown prince.

Mahmood denied the widely held opinion that Pakistani officials had already informed Riyadh of their intent to test. “It’s not true that I conveyed to them (the Saudis) that we were going to have this nuclear test,” he said.

Mahmood described how, with “great fanfare and (motorcycle) escorts,” he was taken to the palace, where the king apologized for not being able to get up to greet him on account of a bad knee. “It was so very gracious of him,” Mahmood said. “Nobody expects the king to get up and receive (diplomats).”


After listening to Islamabad’s reasons for the surprise nuclear tests, Mahmood said the king was brief in his response. 

“He said we are against what you have done because we are a member of the non-proliferation treaty. But we know and understand why you have done it. And we will support you more than you expect of us.”

After Pakistan tested the weapons, the US imposed harsh sanctions, including cutting off trade credits, private bank loans and support for loans not based on relief from the World Bank and International Monetary Fund. Arms sales and military aid to Pakistan were already cut off under separate legislation in 1990, when it was determined that Pakistan had nuclear weapons.

At this difficult moment in Pakistan’s history, Mahmood said, the king’s “depth of brotherly feeling” was touching.

The following day, then-Crown Prince Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz held a longer meeting, officially reiterating the Kingdom’s support for Pakistan, with assurances in the form of a four-year deferred oil financing facility worth roughly $3.4 billion. This gave Pakistan the confidence to go ahead and conduct another nuclear test on May 30, Mahmood said.

A few weeks later, the envoy was called in again for a meeting with the crown prince, who had been receiving persistent calls from US President Bill Clinton asking Riyadh to reconsider its position on Pakistan.

But the crown prince refused to comply. “Our relations with Pakistan are of a different nature,” Mahmood quoted the crown prince as having told the Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*powerful missiles including ballistic and cruise and SLVs, and drones are coming in the game



Chief of staff of* Iran*'s Armed Forces threatens* UAE *today: “Tehran’s approach to the UAE will change...If something happens in the Persian Gulf region and if our national security is damaged, however small, we will hold the UAE responsible.


Iran Defense Minister Hatami claims that the Islamic Republic has attained the top spot as the military power in the Middle East region in terms of technological advancement.



The diameter of the Simorgh is about 2.5m. If the Zolajanah's (Iran new solid fuel missile) diameter is even anywhere close to that and a test is indeed planned within the next seven months, it would mean that Iran has advanced much further in the development of large solid motors than often assumed.



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294944906939478016





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

skyshadow said:


> *powerful missiles including ballistic and cruise and SLVs, and drones are coming in the game
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of staff of* Iran*'s Armed Forces threatens* UAE *today: “Tehran’s approach to the UAE will change...If something happens in the Persian Gulf region and if our national security is damaged, however small, we will hold the UAE responsible.
> 
> 
> Iran Defense Minister Hatami claims that the Islamic Republic has attained the top spot as the military power in the Middle East region in terms of technological advancement.
> 
> 
> 
> The diameter of the Simorgh is about 2.5m. If the Zolajanah's (Iran new solid fuel missile) diameter is even anywhere close to that and a test is indeed planned within the next seven months, it would mean that Iran has advanced much further in the development of large solid motors than often assumed.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294944906939478016*



Love the names for your missiles brother.

Simurg, Zuljannah. Very nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Love the names for your missiles brother.
> 
> Simurg, Zuljannah. Very nice.


thanks bro, Persian and Arabic, we rule with both

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...t-bank-netanyahu-says-after-historic-uae-deal

Yep, massive betrayal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Techy Hassan

I think as Arabs have now only 80 years of petroleum and UAE having much lesser and their needs just exceeding what they can get from selling oil, they are speedily going back to their status of weak states and desert areas. That's why they have to make such agreements. It is going to weaken them at a faster pace now. 

Its not israel alone. its anti muslim forces of the world. and arabs are really really weak now. 

Pakistan needs to understand that science is also comming to its end. its more news now than any significant advancement. with us dollar loosing its value against gold. we are going closer to see dollar reach its absolute max against rupee. 

its time to hold on. islam does not need present day arab governments to exist. 

if they follow islam it is good for them.

its going to end up with resistance developed in arab lands against israel and development of real islamic thought in the region. 

its just that anti islam elements will celebrate their achievement of israel and realizing afterwards that situation on the ground has not changed much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

powastick said:


> https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...t-bank-netanyahu-says-after-historic-uae-deal
> 
> Yep, massive betrayal.


Netanyahu is a wolf, he will do everything to keep his votes from lunatic fringe; he will take everyone to the cleaners.

Mark my words, he will annex entire palestinian lands; as i have noted before, he has majority backing from the evangelist lunatic fringe that wants this to happen. first, they will ensure TiT gets into power. TiT's Kushy who is famly friends with bibi for decades will do what is being asked of him by Bibi.


----------



## batmannow

denel said:


> Netanyahu is a wolf, he will do everything to keep his votes from lunatic fringe; he will take everyone to the cleaners.
> 
> Mark my words, he will annex entire palestinian lands; as i have noted before, he has majority backing from the evangelist lunatic fringe that wants this to happen. first, they will ensure TiT gets into power. TiT's Kushy who is famly friends with bibi for decades will do what is being asked of him by Bibi.


Wakeup Netanyahu isn't modi nor Israel is india, he is too late what he promised he cant deliver and Israeli's aren't that stupid like Indians to show a few jet planes and forget 20 dead soilders in ladakh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

fucking Taliban had more back bone than coward Muslim states. Go lick balls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

batmannow said:


> Wakeup Netanyahu isn't modi nor Israel is india, he is too late what he promised he cant deliver and Israeli's aren't that stupid like Indians to show a few jet planes and forget 20 dead soilders in ladakh!


well did you even read what i said before you commented.


----------



## EpiiC

KAL-EL said:


> I’ve been googling and trying to get info about UAE society. Are they an advanced society?
> 
> Serious question BTW


Na they are not advanced society like western Europe and western offshoots .


----------



## kingQamaR

did these dishonourable UAE say on Jerusalem and Al-AQSA masjid future?


----------



## EpiiC

Trango Towers said:


> What have we to gain from israel. They will drop india for us? Remember feb 27. Israeli's were advising the indians


Israel is the most advanced country in the middle east, the best economy in the middle east as well....they can help technologically.


----------



## EpiiC

T|/|T said:


> Good for them. We have our own principles and our decision of not recognizing israel was our own and not for arabs.
> I wonder what kind of advantage Pakistan will get from relations with israel?? A tiny country that is already indian ally and specifically a hindutva and hindu extremist ally. Ask the liberals jumping up and down wanting relations with israel to first take advantage of the many countries we already have relations with, our business relations are limited even with ally like Turkey, so first fix that and then cheerlead for israel.


Have you seen how much better Israel is than any other country in the middle east or Asia when it comes to human development, science, technology. It can help with Pakistans water problem, agriculture sector, science and so much more... Israel has the best HDI in the middle east and maybe Asia.


----------



## Trango Towers

EpiiC said:


> Israel is the most advanced country in the middle east, the best economy in the middle east as well....they can help technologically.


loooool...like they have helped egypt and jordan.

when you dance with the devil. 

we don't need their technology. there are plenty of smart people in Pakistan. just get rid of the politicians and corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TNT

EpiiC said:


> Have you seen how much better Israel is than any other country in the middle east or Asia when it comes to human development, science, technology. It can help with Pakistans water problem, agriculture sector, science and so much more... Israel has the best HDI in the middle east and maybe Asia.



Have we taken any advantage of the countries expertise that are our allies? We dont have a big water problem and our agriculture is good enough. Its all about investment and i doubt if israel would invest in Pakistan. Apart from that china is way more advanced than israel so whats ur point???


----------



## Trango Towers

T|/|T said:


> Have we taken any advantage of the countries expertise that are our allies? We dont have a big water problem and our agriculture is good enough. Its all about investment and i doubt if israel would invest in Pakistan. Apart from that china is way more advanced than israel so whats ur point???


Israel has money????
Come on guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EpiiC

T|/|T said:


> Have we taken any advantage of the countries expertise that are our allies? We dont have a big water problem and our agriculture is good enough. Its all about investment and i doubt if israel would invest in Pakistan. Apart from that china is way more advanced than israel so whats ur point???


China isn't more advanced than Israel. Who told you that? Israel is the most advanced state in the middle east and asia, even China wants Israeli tech. They have some really good educational institutes. I know your apprehension with Israel but we must do whats in the best interest of Pakistan which is develop human capital and economy at quick pace.


----------



## TNT

EpiiC said:


> China isn't more advanced than Israel. Who told you that? Israel is the most advanced state in the middle east and asia, even China wants Israeli tech. They have some really good educational institutes. I know your apprehension with Israel but we must do whats in the best interest of Pakistan which is develop human capital and economy at quick pace.



Thats all american tech, israel is an insect infront of china. U still dont get the point do u. How will tiny israel help Pakistan achieve that when being ally with china, Turkey, saudi, UAE couldnt achieve it? Seems ur finding excuses to somehow squeeze into israelis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EpiiC

T|/|T said:


> Thats all american tech, israel is an insect infront of china. U still dont get the point do u.* How will tiny israel help Pakistan achieve that when being ally with china, Turkey, saudi, UAE couldnt achieve it?* Seems ur finding excuses to somehow squeeze into israelis.


Yes this is disturbing, failure to develop despite being close to Turkey and China has been disappointing, but now we are developing CPEC. Saudi and UAE din't develop themselves they needed WEST for that. Human capital in KSA is very low compared to western countries.


----------



## ZAC1

EpiiC said:


> China isn't more advanced than Israel. Who told you that? Israel is the most advanced state in the middle east and asia, even China wants Israeli tech. They have some really good educational institutes. I know your apprehension with Israel but we must do whats in the best interest of Pakistan which is develop human capital and economy at quick pace.


If he is then what.we cannt betray our brothers we will not betray our eman.we dnt need that advancement that luxury life.economy.so whatever your logic n of like urs are. Israel will not be accepted r recognized by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

EpiiC said:


> China isn't more advanced than Israel. Who told you that? Israel is the most advanced state in the middle east and asia, even China wants Israeli tech. They have some really good educational institutes. I know your apprehension with Israel but we must do whats in the best interest of Pakistan which is develop human capital and economy at quick pace.



much safer for our Chinese help us for Pakistan. Than a groups of fake Israeli Mossad spies disguised as business people bribing our corrupt sell outs. regarding our nuke programmes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingQamaR

ZAC1 said:


> If he is then what.we cannt betray our brothers we will not betray our eman.we dnt need that advancement that luxury life.economy.so whatever your logic n of like urs are. Israel will not be accepted r recognized by Pakistan.





ZAC1 said:


> If he is then what.we cannt betray our brothers we will not betray our eman.we dnt need that advancement that luxury life.economy.so whatever your logic n of like urs are. Israel will not be accepted r recognized by Pakistan.



there brothers are arabs not you. defend al-aqsa masjid don’t make it more than that Pakistan is poor nation hardly help its own poor people’s in millions hungry. feed your own people first distributing charity thousands miles away


----------



## Green Angel

*SYNONIUM* :
PEACE AGREEMENT = SURRENDER AGREEMENT ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

kingQamaR said:


> there brothers are arabs not you. defend al-aqsa masjid don’t make it more than that Pakistan is poor nation hardly help its own poor people’s in millions hungry. feed your own people first distributing charity thousands miles away


Hunger u people are joke to this world..3 dates gives u enough calories for a day.u people think of luxury life not basic stuff.
Arab or non arab we r talking about muslims n for every muslim our heart beats for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Aspen said:


> Thank Allah SWT that Pakistan isn't run by Arabs


To be fair, from my point of view the leaders in UAE and other gulf states are far more efficient and effective than Pakistan's leaders. I don't think one can even compare the good governance and discipline Gulf states and even KSA enjoy to Pakistan's. If anything I think that if Pakistan was ruled by people like UAE's leadership's then the country will be farrrrrrr more developed and less corrupt today than it currently is.
It's no surprises that most Pakistanis have to travel to Gulf states for greener pastures and a better life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

mike2000 is back said:


> To be fair, from my point of view the leaders in UAE and other gulf states are far more efficient and effective than Pakistan's leaders. I don't think one can even compare the good governance and discipline Gulf states and even KSA enjoy to Pakistan's. If anything I think that if Pakistan was ruled by people like UAE's leadership's then the country will be farrrrrrr more developed and less corrupt today than it currently is.
> It's no surprises that most Pakistanis have to travel to Gulf states for greener pastures and a better life.



What a dumb comparison and borderline ignorant.

Basic economics tells you its not hard to run a country that has a tiny population (GCC), but immense wealth (petrodollars) and is dominated by Western companies and investing in its economy.

It’s like comparing the economic standards of a Switzerland to the economic standards of an Italy or Greece. Then drawing the conclusion if Italy was run by Switzerland it would be a better country. Laughable assertion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sineva

denel said:


> No - actual engineers. we were co-working on an major delivery.


Any chance you could give us an idea as to the exact nature of this "major delivery"?.I`m sure that I`m not the only who would be curious to know just what sort of stuff the israelis were supplying the arabs with.


----------



## Xone

I have thought on this agreement a little bit and found that is masterminded by the US to secure the public vote for trump. secondly to promote Israel's interests. UAE is offered more opportunities to secure economic benefits sacrificing Palestinian freedom cause. It is like, UAE comes first then the rest, in the end, for public eyewash show some the worries for Palestine.
One thing is for sure it is tailor-made for USrael benefit, it aims to secure peace for Israel while isolating Palestine from the rest of Muslims. every country will be offered lucrative and enticing promises for itself to neglect Palestine people. doing so every country in the region will avail of some benefits for the time being and forget who is suffering at the hands of Israel. This is well thought out strategy bound to break Muslim unity and harmony if it ever existed. while every country has its own problems to take care of, so which country will be there to support and uphold Palestine cause, No one. so it would be a smooth occupation unhindered. and every day new challenges emerge so the people now sorry for Palestinian people will have no time and resources for them in the future. the conclusion will not be different from a thing of Long Past gone into oblivion. 
IMO it will be the Palestinian people who have to fight it out, no one else is coming to rescue them and fight on their behalf. they have to show how sensible they are to tackle it. for, others have lost their senses and minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Israel And United Arab Emirates Open Telephone Link After Historic Deal: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ates-open-telephone-link-after-historic-deal/


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

@Falcon29 64 page thread about UAE and Israel deal without a Palestinian perspective, it is a travesty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> @Falcon29 64 page thread about UAE and Israel deal without a Palestinian perspective, it is a travesty.



Hello brother, this is what I wrote in another thread about my perspective:

..
..
This is continuation of discussion we had on our brother's profile. As I told you, I don't believe UAE is looking for political gain here as they were never part of Arab-Israeli conflict and don't border Israel so it's not like they went from state of war to state of peace, which would be significant. They are also not going to gain much from economic sense or security sense. Israel is known not to use their army in aid of any other nation in the region. They will never deploy outside of Israel unless for training/exercise purposes.

I believe UAE leadership has inferiority complex which is driving them to adopt Western culture and with this step they want to get closer to the Jews who are influential in America. They want more acceptance from America and maybe down the road hoping to be treated like a second Israel.

But, as we know the Lord said the Jews and Nassara will not accept you unless you adopt their ways. Even if you do, the kind of acceptance UAE will get will not parallel to treatment Israel gets.

So, we can say UAE leadership lacks long term vision and thinks the development(culturally , socially) of the region is going to happen from the outside rather from within, which is a major miscalculation and they will pay a price for it.

Going forward for Arab world and general ME region, more fitnah is going to happen because of our misguided leaderships and their supporters. But, people of that region are required to prepare their hearts for aftermath of this fitnah to limit it as much as possible and implement a new vision for region to get back on track.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHAN85

Timur said:


> so beware iranians and turks arabs form now an alliance and their targets are clear



I think the opposite.
UAE is buying Israel because they dont want Israel attack to Iran.
UAE (and the rest of GCC countries) should do this a decade ago.


----------



## Dai Toruko

stupid jews


----------



## 925boy

EpiiC said:


> China isn't more advanced than Israel. Who told you that?


Are you talking about the China that is currently dragging with the US for world super power position? LMAOOOOOOOOOOO pls stop these jokes.


> Israel is the most advanced state in the middle east and asia


After using US billions $ to build themselves up and get big foreign military support money to make interest off off?



> even China wants Israeli tech.


So?Many countries have tech that other countries want, that doesnt mean that country with tech is the most high tech having country. 


> They have some really good educational institutes.


They cant beat China's, get serious.


> I know your apprehension with Israel but we must do whats in the best interest of Pakistan which is develop human capital and economy at quick pace.


its not about apprehensions, its about facts, and you're misstating them, because of a clear bias in favor of Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

313ghazi said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-53770859
> 
> Very interesting - _As a result, they added, Israel would suspend its plans to annex large parts of the occupied West Bank._
> 
> I wonder what this means? Could the normalising of ties as a carrot, be a way to secure the pre-67 borders, if Arab countries can provide assurances of the dismantling of Palestinian militant groups?


The issue is much bigger than that, related to geopolitical and geostrategic dimensions and the struggle of power and influence in the Gulf region and the Middle East in general, The UAE moved a piece of chess, and during the past few years the UAE used to move a piece from time to time, but this time the piece it moved on the chessboard is a big piece.


----------



## Green disc

The new emerging generations in the Middle East. A few decades later what will happen?

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Why? The Jews/Israelis have killed 0 Pakistanis and we have killed 0 Jews/Israelis.
> 
> The sikhs have killed a million Pakistanis in 1947. They are our enemies whom you should hate the most.


Didn't Pakistanis also kill over 1 million Sikhs in 1947? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Are you talking about the China that is currently dragging with the US for world super power position? LMAOOOOOOOOOOO pls stop these jokes.


In terms of GDP per capita China is still in very low position.



> After using US billions $ to build themselves up and get big foreign military support money to make interest off off?


Aid to Israel is military and Israel was most advanced in ME before US aid.


----------



## Khan vilatey

Bagheera said:


> Didn't Pakistanis also kill over 1 million Sikhs in 1947?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Nope it’s all Indian propaganda. To hide the massacre of Muslims in India at the time of partition 

k


----------

